# >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Snagged off f/29, our own sales forum


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got a Slava Pink coming in the mail! Can't wait! I'll post pictures when I receive it. Should arrive next week.


----------



## Lothianjavert (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

2 Vostok Komandirskies and 1 old gnarly looking Poljot.
ETA- estimated delivery... between Nov. 8 and Nov. 20. Hopefully they arrive a bit sooner...


----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this one last Monday. It had been quite a while since I bought a watch. I shifted a couple watches I didn't wear very often and am very pleased.


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









This one (sellers pic) is working it's way towards my wrist and I can't wait.


----------



## Baric (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got an inexpensive quartz Christopher Ward C7 Rapide inbound...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

all titanium with full lume dial


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Have you had shipping info yet for the Tempest? Patiently waiting for mine.



yankeexpress said:


> all titanium with full lume dial


----------



## VabaX (Jun 30, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

got a Melbourne Watch Co. Portsea on preorder that should be ready any time now,










and i'm bracing myself to pull the trigger on both an Oris Aquis, AND an Epos 3408 at the same time










when it rains, it pours, i guess


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I'm waiting for a Borealis Sea Hawk in blue.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



jsj11 said:


> Have you had shipping info yet for the Tempest? Patiently waiting for mine.


No, just placed order this morning. 
On the Dive forum they say shipping after 11/3 because Ben hasn't got the travel cases in yet.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/tempest-commodore-official-introduction-pre-order-1007460-43.html


----------



## Keaman (Jul 13, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Latest one was this, arrived on Thursday.
Blue Link with the rare (non GMT) Calibre 7 movement


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

From the DB Halloween sale.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Until my new Vintage GMT arrives,










Wearing this


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just hinted to the wife I would like a Suunto Core Alu Alu so we'll see what will happen. That will be quite the stocking stuffer for Christmas for me


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

OWC 5517 MilSub with A-10 Soprod movement and fully lumed bezel


----------



## R1CO (May 7, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On its way to me.


----------



## WatchNut22 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

These all showed up in the last week or two and been getting all my attention!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Helson Sharkmaster 1000, ETA-2824-2


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I picked this up yesterday, a replacement for one I wrecked,









This, won in an Ablogtowatch giveaway, should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## KangarueTheDay (Jul 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just came in!


----------



## jdallasries (Dec 2, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Just picked this up in Aruba last week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I got this on the way...(seller's picture)










Going to match it with...(seller's picture)


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Damasko DK 10
10 week wait should be here soon


----------



## FernandoValenzuela (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just got this two weeks ago:


----------



## mt_hangglider (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just picked this one up from Rob @ Topper. Great watch!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

EF-503SG-7


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

As above, another AT incoming! This one is to commemorate my 25th year of existence. Next one will be for finishing the PhD!


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Should be here Tuesday.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hopefully here in a week or so, can't wait (web pic). . .


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Should be here Tuesday b-)

(not my pics)


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Hopefully here in a week or so, can't wait (web pic). . .


Stunning PP, congrats!


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sorry to see your Quintus go, drhr. Nice Patek, though.

I have these 3 incoming:

1964 Seiko 43999: the second Grand Seiko, the first in stainless, the first with a screw back (raising WR to 50M), and the first with a date.
The pinnacle of Seiko's hand-wound low-beat watches, wearable today due to the 37mm size and wide lugs.

Hard to find unpolished example with razor case lines. Took about 3 years to find the one I wanted at a price I was willing to pay.








196? Citizen Skin Diver - Citizen's first true diver, and it's unclear what the sequencing is with the Seiko 6217 for Japan's first.
Too few of these exist to establish a proper timeline - I know of only 1 other example - movement introduced in 1962 but watch production date unknown.
Automatic movement with neat Citizen rotary winder.
Amazing art deco markers, unflattering pic - found after 2 years of looking.















2014 Jaeger-LeCoultre Geophysic 1958, in stainless.

Homage to the 1958 Geophysic, which commemorated the postwar multinational 'Geophysical Year' research initiative. Waffled for too long, but finally talked myself into one.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A seagull 1963 air force reissue & vostok neptune. Playing the waiting game..........


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered:









Hamilton Navy Pioneer, and:









Oris Aquis 40 mm gray. This watch collecting sickness is separating me from my hard earned pay. Gonna really have to get around to flipping another watch or two. Delivery is Tuesday, which I have off, so I will be finding things to do indoors in order to not miss the doorbell ring!


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this in the mail, can't wait to see it in person. First manual in my current small collection.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

View attachment 3929490
(photo _Paris Heure_) 
This classic. Found one in mint condition in a vintage watch boutique 500 meters from my house !
I tried it on and the bracelet was already sized for my wrist. Sign of destiny ! i go pick it up next week


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



tiagu said:


> View attachment 3929490
> (photo _Paris Heure_)
> This classic. Found one in mint condition in a vintage watch boutique 500 meters from my house !
> I tried it on and the bracelet was already sized for my wrist. Sign of destiny ! i go pick it up next week


The stars must have been in alignment sir, luck plays a part in our lives at times and this must have been you're very lucky day, ENJOY.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Oh thank you sir ! i will !


----------



## squirelrepublic (Jan 13, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Pre-ordered this on Watchbuys. Should be here by next week.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



estrickland said:


> Sorry to see your Quintus go, drhr. Nice Patek, though.
> 
> I have these 3 incoming:
> 
> ...


Now that is a nice watch, sublime simplicity, just perfect, congrats!!!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hopefully in sometime next month (pic compliments www), anxiously waiting to see how it stacks up to other Nomos models I've sampled . . .


----------



## Zach97 (Jul 24, 2013)

This guy came in Friday.


----------



## Jmloyman (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*







New Seiko Le gran Sport.. kinetic movement


----------



## Bjor123 (Sep 16, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Should be here in a week or so.






Louis Erard Regulator.


----------



## ridnovir (Feb 20, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This


----------



## honj (May 13, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got a Slava Pink coming in the mail! Can't wait! I'll post pictures when I receive it. Should arrive next week.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



















By coincidence both arriving today, one delayed by customs the other expedited.










G2-015


----------



## rockin'ron (Jun 16, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This new to me Heuer Autavia 11630 on a BandRBands Oak Vintage Racing Strap!!!!


----------



## dbsylvia (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Orient Ray Raven FEM65007BP is scheduled to arrive at my door on Tuesday.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








PP5066

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Stowa TO1 Testaf Flieger is on the way. Also this forum is worse than crack.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










SUN025, newest arrival














































HTF old GW-400


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

2014 3570:50:00 and can't wait!!

Been Omega less for toooo long.

Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## ttparrot (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This arrived a couple of weeks ago......


----------



## PeterTheFish (Jan 21, 2015)

Couple GMTs coming in for me too.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just the one, really looking forward to seeing the green hue up close and personal . . .


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Just the one, really looking forward to seeing the green hue up close and personal . . .


Wowza, you managed to snatch one of those? Superb catch, I am green with envy (pun intended). I don't have enough thumbs to raise! LOVELY!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Legion681 said:


> Wowza, you managed to snatch one of those? Superb catch,* I am green with envy (pun intended)*. I don't have enough thumbs to raise! LOVELY!


:-d Thx! Yeah, it was interesting. First saw the announcement loved it but thinking, I'm in Hawaii, the watches are in London, only 26 of 'em, no way . . . a week or so goes by all the blogs report on it, I figure well couldn't hurt to see, call the London Boutique and ask if still available and, if so, can I buy and have it shipped to me in Hawaii (thinking the answer has to be not a chance), superbly gracious sales associate says there's one left, let him check and get back to me. A few days later I get notification that it's a go. He requests wired funds, I send, all is settled. Hopefully have it within a month or so . . .


----------



## bbuckbbuck (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

i just got this Christopher Ward C5 Malvern Automatic MKII limited edition green dial today. Problem is, I ordered the purple dial not the green dial lol. I really actually like it very much. The green is very subtle and unless it's in direct light it looks pretty much black; which I very much favor. I suspect the purple will be even more subtle. I thought 18mm lugs would make for a too small bracelet; but this one is nice because it doesn't taper. It's 39mm diameter, my guess is 47-48mm lug to lug.

I notified Ward and hopefully they'll be able to send a purple one ASAP. I know the pic looks like dark lighting so that's what making the dial look dark, but this is accurately what the dial looks like most of the time. It really is far darker than the C Ward website suggests.


----------



## SethThomas (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Wasn't expecting this to come in today. Was purchased Monday, and marked shipped Wednesday from Germany. 19 hours later it is here; never even got a chance to check the tracking number.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got this coming in, though the tracking info hasn't updated since the 6th (hope the USPS hasn't lost my package). It's going to need a new crystal.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## SethThomas (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



RyanPatrick said:


> I've got this coming in, though the tracking info hasn't updated since the 6th (hope the USPS hasn't lost my package). It's going to need a new crystal.
> View attachment 4596618
> 
> 
> ...


With some TLC that will be a beautiful watch.


----------



## stndrdtime (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one's somewhere between me and London. Should be here this week.


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

From a trusted seller. I had to sacrifice some nice pieces to get this one. It's finally on its way to me via next day delivery, here tomorrow. I am super excited. This will give me the Rolex Explorer 2 Polar 216570 and the AP diver as my 2 amigos. 

A pic borrowed from the intraweb for now.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

SethThomas said:


> With some TLC that will be a beautiful watch.


That was my thought, and the price was right. According to the listing it is running and keeping time. Will put a new crystal on, have the movement cleaned and get a new band once it gets here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Magrette Dual Time coming in this week


----------



## topol (Aug 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Mine has the titanium bracelet.


----------



## Brawndo (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the mail! Can't wait


----------



## watch_hor (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



cmann_97 said:


> Magrette Dual Time coming in this week
> 
> View attachment 5011401


Sweet! Post up pics when you get it. I think this one does everything the Regetarre 2011 should have done and may be the piece that brings me back to Magrette.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one's due at the end of the month...


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



watch_hor said:


> Sweet! Post up pics when you get it. I think this one does everything the Regetarre 2011 should have done and may be the piece that brings me back to Magrette.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This will be my first Magrette. I'll post pics soon as I get it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I ordered this strap for my Lew and Huey Cerberus. I'm looking forward to seeing how this combo looks.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Jazzmaster said:


> This one's due at the end of the month...


Congrats, great choice ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A new to me Victorinox.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Any moment now, FedEx says it is on the truck:


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

This months acquisitions lol


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A genuine moon-phase with big date for a hundred bucks.

I was powerless, I absolutely had to buy it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










SNZF25


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have this patinated 1967 Seiko 6217 in the mail:






















It's pretty grubby and it needs a new crystal, but after a trip to the spa this one will be a star. 
By my metrics, one of the best 6217's I've seen in the last few years.


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I finally got my watches out of the mail yesterday. Took a bloody month to get here from Italy. Seriously a month but the waiting was worth it lol. Picked up a very rare Baum&Mercier 60's diver, a Baylor world time diver ,a LeJour diver that I will be fixing and a Enicar sport watch.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Blue Tuna


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

OCW-S100-1AJF


----------



## alambert9 (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

got my first orient watch on its way, should be here tomarrow


----------



## Kemaal (May 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Should arrive early next week


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Nearly new 42mm GMT from CW website


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Titanium Fortis B-42 Cosmonauts is on its way. Man, I'm going to have to start selling some watches.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisduncan72 (Jul 15, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered one of these:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sattlite (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This came in Thursday 9/24/15

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








a wild baume&mercier a ollech&wajas diver LeJour diver a Bakelite Elgin diver and snorkel.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



OH Redhawk said:


> Titanium Fortis B-42 Cosmonauts is on its way. Man, I'm going to have to start selling some watches.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Received Saturday. I'm very impressed with the build quality of this watch. Nice companion for its American 3570.50 cousin. Now if I can just find a B-42 Ti bracelet...








Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Spooky, because this arrived here n the mailbox running and correctly set date and time....maybe customs played with it. (No duty charged)


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

What watch is this? can you post larger front view? From the glance it looks like a Patek but the movement isn't it... Odd..


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just got this back from the SPA treatment. I am now an arm and a leg missing, but it does look pristine..


This is my recent acquisition, very very nice....


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



hpark21 said:


> I just got this back from the SPA treatment. I am now an arm and a leg missing, but it does look pristine..
> 
> This is my recent acquisition, very very nice....


Oh man I want one sooooo badly. Congratulations!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



hpark21 said:


> What watch is this? can you post larger front view? From the glance it looks like a Patek but the movement isn't it... Odd..


Blue, silver/white and brown dial pics here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bagelsport-nautilus-homage-2018553.html




























$76 delivered.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting on the Alpina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Inbound....eventually

H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume GANE


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Oops.....

I couldn't pass it up at the price I found it for.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

not sure if is on my way yet, but bought this one on Yahoo Japan!


----------



## murph145 (Oct 12, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



just got this past tuesday


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Rare Red Raysman Guardian Angels inbound at US Customs, should arrive after the holiday this week.


----------



## sattlite (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> Inbound....eventually
> 
> H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume GANE


Great grab wish i could do it at this time on pre sale

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## bullshark (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in, a thanksgiving sale i couldn't resist.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

1950 *SEIKO *_Unique...

_


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Great deal on a new triple-sensor PRG-270


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Inbound, the elusive (to North Americans) blue G2-009, thanks to the generous legwork of a fellow WUS in Europe acting as agent to trans-ship it.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received in a trade: Sinn UX Hydro.


----------



## Virgilv (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Picked it up locally on a whim this past weekend - really getting attached to it!


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I really was not expecting this today, especially since I hadn't heard from the watchmaker in months, but my beloved Speedmaster showed up in the mail. It's been 11 months since it ran properly, but it seems ok now...it's only been an hour since I received it. It's been quite a saga but it's back:


----------



## Jigga4040 (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*







































The most coveted Seiko 6217-8001 divers watch in NEW OLD STOCK condition..it really doesn't get any better than this! Soon to go on sale..


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

G2-009 finally emerged from customs to arrive today.


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

new duo! 
both same case & bracelet, different movements.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SNZG13

Just got it a few days ago.

So far so good.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived yesterday. The limited edition 2536.50 variant of the GMT.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Shot of the family (couldn't add it to my previous post for some reason):


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This landed on Friday, picked it up in the recent Chris Ward Autumn Sale; the C9 Jumping Hour Mk 3 with upgrade to alligator strap. It's a fantastic watch, such a crisp clean dial. Looking forward to suiting up tomorrow and strapping it on.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texcowboy9 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*







Arrived yesterday, bought from Keye Skware on WUS.


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

*LAST PURCHASES*

I dont think there is a thread for last purchases, I know there is for incoming so let see any wrist wear bracelets or any manjewellery. Even those pink fluffy handcuffs count


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: LAST PURCHASES*





















Nearly missed out on the new tuna so went searching for it and found it, after 20 mins it was on its way.

I couldn't resist the yellow and black limited edt Seiko. Certainly a stunner


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: LAST PURCHASES*

Images from Google , will post sum wrist shots soon


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Merged.


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Thanks


----------



## Ponder (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> all titanium with full lume dial


Very nice. I considered this and went with an Orient USA. Enjoy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered a Citizen BN0151-09L before turning in tonight. On sale at Jomashop with an extra $5 off with code XCLSV5.


----------



## greenW (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I'm waiting with raising impatience for a watch I ordered from GETAT for over a month ago. I knew it was going to take a while but when I wrote to him for over 2 weeks ago for shipping information he told me that it was send. He send it from Hong Kong by airmail and I live in Denmark. The tracking number he send me over mail didn't helped much because I can't find any tracking information on my country post central or international :-( I'm not sure if I ever gonna see that watch. But fingers crossed !


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived a couple days ago, Loyswatch with a custom machined bronze shroud, bezel and crown with a brass bezel insert.


















And brand new SRP637 from eBay with Armida bracelet from MadMex.


























Just arrived today. A rough sample of a KS project coming soon from WUS member, pedro44.

Taniwa Ururoa


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Picked this up last week, was hoping to pick up the new black bezel blackbay at the same time but they ran out for the first badge.



Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## boongidgie (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Landed last week. SS Kaventsmann Triggerfish

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYAndrew (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 1887962
> 
> 
> This one (sellers pic) is working it's way towards my wrist and I can't wait.


Great watch, picked one up a few months ago.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



NYAndrew said:


> Great watch, picked one up a few months ago.
> 
> Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


What is that, it's a beauty


----------



## chefmhf (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting on a Smiths Everest. Just found out about this watch a few days ago on this forum. Tracked it down and bought it on the spot. Should be here tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## Fermx (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just received my Black Luna from Torsten Nagengast!! It´s awesome!!
Some pics later!!


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko limited edition tuna just arrived, here's some pics


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got to say its the most comfortable Seiko strap iv had


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just taken delivery of this beastie.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SRP607 arrived today


----------



## callan (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Came in a week and a half ago, but just got the new strap from B and R Bands on.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On it's way, hopefully by Saturday. I couldn't say no.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I received my Oris Aquis yesterday.


----------



## deepcdweller (Jan 10, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this mail offer today.. great Tudor subs...








Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fermx (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The pics as promised from my Black Luna from Torsten Nagengast

















Love it! What do you think?


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Fermx said:


> The pics as promised from my Black Luna from Torsten Nagengast
> 
> View attachment 5917722
> 
> ...


That's very nice, where do u get the strap from.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got a Sinn 656!!


----------



## Chuka (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Nice scores, I'm getting jealous over here


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



redtissot said:


> I've got to say its the most comfortable Seiko strap iv had


Congrats ! It really is as comfortable as the Isofrane. So sweet. The surface feels a little better to the touch than Isofrane, IMO. They need to make more styles wit same material.









It's also a beast but wears a lot more comfortable than the Frankenmonsters. In fact, it feels like it's not even on on the wrist. The Frankens gave me the itch by crown sometimes and on the 9 o clock side cus of the flat design.


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this with 3 bezels. Don't think I'll try the blue/orange yet. I gotta find out how to switch bezels. Heard it's easy but I'm not very handy at much. 

























And this flashlight to hang out with his cousin


----------



## Fermx (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



redtissot said:


> That's very nice, where do u get the strap from.


From Torsten, it´s really soft, a pleasure to wear.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received this Friday after a very long wait...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Laco saarbrucken


----------



## Gecko (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bathys 100 fathoms auto. Should be here today. I can't wait!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmloyman (Sep 17, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Latest on the collection


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

$489.99 new, shipped from WoW.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Just received a few days ago from the AD, christmas came early!


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received 11/24. The discount wasn't as good as another on sale, so I asked the seller if they could do the same percent off. They did.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I caught a Lobstah! Bulova Lobster Chrono. Shipped


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Cyber Monday special from Ashford - Hamilton Pioneer auto chrono - on the way to me right now!


----------



## Texcowboy9 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received this one by USPS today

~[/URL

This one should be here Wednesday

~[URL=http://s21.photobucket.com/user/Texcowboy9/media/Ball%20Fireman%20Racer%20sellers%20pic_zpsyhrj9q6t.jpg.html][/URL


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After 4 years of looking, I just received this '61 Vulcain Nautical:








Case is only a TZ80, but I couldn't be happier w/ the dial/handset - flawless with perfect matching (shot) lume.


----------



## Veda (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



estrickland said:


> After 4 years of looking, I just received this '61 Vulcain Nautical:
> Case is only a TZ80, but I couldn't be happier w/ the dial/handset - flawless with perfect matching (shot) lume.


Very unique with the green accents. I'd change the straps with something green as well.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Veda said:


> Very unique with the green accents. I'd change the straps with something green as well.


Original always looks 'right' to me, since it's what I imagine when chasing the watch:





























Vulcain stayed with the tropic style for their 50th anniversary homage to this watch, the Vulcain Nautical Heritage:


----------



## sattlite (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This DLC LEFTY MODEL SHUMATE 10313, $ 525.00 marked down from 750.00 blk fri sale.








Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Pinkelle21 said:


> View attachment 6143354
> 
> Just received a few days ago from the AD, christmas came early!


Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have one of these on the way after picking one up from the bay for 300 bucks


----------



## Dejan Spasojevic (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









This came in yesterday and had this shot envisioned long before it did.


----------



## Pinkelle21 (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

^^^very cool pic, congrats


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just came off the Big Brown Truck.....KonTiki on distressed blue Bomber Jacket strap from strappedfortime.com





































Came with the OEM blue rubber Eterna strap. Did not see how to adjust it, so I installed the leather.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Black Friday purchase that arrived late yesterday, nice clean office watch, exactly what I was after b-)


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

double post....


----------



## NohnV (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this on Tuesday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NohnV (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I got this on Tuesday 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogartrules (Sep 11, 2014)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Well I picked up a Maurice Lacroix calandirier retrograde







picked it up last Sunday. 
This just came in the mail. 
1974 Accutron Snorkel 666








Bezel insert needs redone but other than that it's mint.

Rolex GMT
Maurice Lacroix CalRet
Tag Aqua
Omega Speedy mk4
LaJour Flygraph
Omega seamaster


----------



## shendizadeh (Apr 6, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not on sale as i bought it at full price but i got one of the last ones of a discontinued limited edition watch from one of my favorite companies, can be dressed up or down. Dare me? I can do both! wear it to the office and to the beach!


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

WOW!


----------



## yongsoo1982 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

not a watch, but just got this in the mail this morning (took advantage of that nato/panatime sale)









going to pop this on the mako later today


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Wow those are nice!


----------



## wagenx (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My latest, Oris vintage diver.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



blazet007 said:


> this is looking more like seiko products


Seiko? Don't think so as the Helson Sharkmaster 1000 is an homage to the Omega Seamaster 1000M monobloc.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first bit of brass and wer're still getting to know each other but it seems to be going well so far.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Scored a yellow Sea Ram this week on Amazon for $85. Not the color I would have picked but the price was right so I went back for a 20% off Hirsh which just arrived today...


----------



## ajbutler13 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This is in the mail:









Christmas gift for my wifey.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My chrono Classic XLS arrived this morning. My first Victorinox watch, and so far I'm quite impressed. It appears pretty much up to the quality of the Tag Heuer Indy 500 watch it's replacing (the Tag at 40mm is just to small for me so gets little wrist time now, plus the ex wife bought it for me LOL). It's large at 45mm, right at my limit. Plus it's fairly hefty, but I like a heavy watch. Clasp is extremely secure, however no micro adjustment which I'd have liked to have seen. Anyway, $300 from eBay, I'm happy.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



mark_uk said:


> My chrono Classic XLS arrived this morning. My first Victorinox watch, and so far I'm quite impressed. It appears pretty much up to the quality of the Tag Heuer Indy 500 watch it's replacing (the Tag at 40mm is just to small for me so gets little wrist time now, plus the ex wife bought it for me LOL). It's large at 45mm, right at my limit. Plus it's fairly hefty, but I like a heavy watch. Clasp is extremely secure, however no micro adjustment which I'd have liked to have seen. Anyway, $300 from eBay, I'm happy.
> View attachment 6210793
> 
> 
> ...


I want a VSA XLS. Preferably pre-owned like yours too. Nicely done.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Was looking for one of these for a long time.








Just arrived. Here it is on the watch:


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

this one


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



boze said:


> I want a VSA XLS. Preferably pre-owned like yours too. Nicely done.


Mine is up for sale on eBay LOL. It wears too big for me. Shame, because it's a quality piece.


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this beauty yesterday - so far I am in love! Also Orient Defender is on its way from Massdrop.








Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Another just arrived. 
I have a black tie and cocktail dress Christmas party coming up, and I figured I'd go against every instinct and NOT wear a giant dive watch this time.

So after a total impulse find, I picked up something totally not me and have an Omega DeVille. I'm a huge fan of Art Deco, so the case back is probably ninety nine percent of the reason I got it.

Definitely not my usual kind of watch, and I'm not sure how I feel about it, but if I'm going to be a bond girl for the night, it seems to look the part. I just wanted something not so obviously a watch, if that makes any sense!

















Sent from le grand bleu


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have this coming in for myself...a 38mm 200m pilot.


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My 2 nieces are getting these for Christmas


----------



## busmatt (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ellecousteau said:


> Another just arrived.
> I have a black tie and cocktail dress Christmas party coming up, and I figured I'd go against every instinct and NOT wear a giant dive watch this time.
> 
> So after a total impulse find, I picked up something totally not me and have an Omega DeVille. I'm a huge fan of Art Deco, so the case back is probably ninety nine percent of the reason I got it.
> ...


Nice, you can't go wrong with an Omega on your wrist 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## azn.lobster (Sep 24, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received a Benarus Moray 40mm black dial no-date directly from them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ellecousteau (Oct 12, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



busmatt said:


> Nice, you can't go wrong with an Omega on your wrist
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Thank you! 
I'm still not quite so sure, but it does help having a nod of approval 

Sent from le grand bleu


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My latest watch








It's a Rotary GB72411/44. It'll probably never get worn as the bracelet is ridiculous. It's too big on my wrist, yet if I take out any links, it literally won't fit over my hand. Also it will be on GMT which is 8 hours ahead of the time zone I currently live. It is however, the most prized watch in my collection, as it belonged to my grandad that passed earlier this year.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just delivered to me today.








The size has me concerned...
38mm but lots of bezel. I've been wearing lots of 42mm-45mm lately. 
Quite lovely detail on the dial, and as elegant as a chrono can be. Heck, for the ridiculous price, I couldn't say no. The movement alone from a supply house is higher than was the cost of this complete watch. And I doubt the supply house sells movements with a 2-year warranty!


----------



## Arrow269 (May 18, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This just came in over the weekend. Fun toy.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got my tracking number....

H2O Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*Good news...in the mail. Bad news... will be here Wednesday!
*


----------



## Jerry P (Nov 19, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Benarus Megalodon Meg V5. Just passed through customs. Should arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Texcowboy9 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Purchased on the Forum from a WUS member today (Thursday). Hope to receive it Monday. This will be my third Ball.

~[/URL


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got my Steinhart Ocean Vintage GMT this past Sunday, but this morning I got one of the two straps I ordered - this is the orange Obris Morgan, but I also got an orange Isofrane that comes tomorrow - planning to put the 'frane on this guy when it comes, and swap the obris over to another watch.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got the black Ray on a bracelet from Amazon for $67. It just arrived today and I put it on a new short leather strap from C&B. I like how one keeper is enough with these short straps.


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I like it on brown leather too though..


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got a Weekender and a Hadley-Roma mesh bracelet...










...And a Strapcode Super Engineer II for my Blue Mako...


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have 2 new watches coming Wednesday. A Tag Heuer F1 Quartz chrono, and an Oris Aquis. Just hope I get to the UPS man before the wife LOL.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

6 watches in 3 weeks.... I need to stop buying. Why is so hard!!

This one is on the way Boschett DWP I looking for this watch for a WHILE!!

Stolen pic


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received the Tracking # last night.Fingers crossed it will be here by Christmas day!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered this. Now the question is whether it arrives in 2015 or 2016.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one. My life of Sinns has just begun.


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01 (Nov 4, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The Orients arrived yesterday. I've been waiting on the Vostok Komandirskie for over 3 weeks. Hopefully it will get here soon.


----------



## OH Redhawk (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Zweig said:


> This one. My life of Sinns has just begun.
> 
> View attachment 6401465


Oh man...nice! I'm on the lookout for an EZM13 myself. The EZM1 looks almost too clean (and is too expensive for my tastes).


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Pro Tac arrived this morning. I put it on a brown leather strap that arrived yesterday.


----------



## 907rx7 (Nov 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have been wearing this since it came in last week absolutely fell in love with the simplicity and versatility it offers


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



OH Redhawk said:


> Oh man...nice! I'm on the lookout for an EZM13 myself. The EZM1 looks almost too clean (and is too expensive for my tastes).


Thanks man ! The EZM13 is very very nice too but i wonder if they'll get rid of the arabic numerals like they did for the EZM3 --> EZM3F.
If they do, i'll buy one for sure.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this today, FC Classic Manufacture Moonphase.
Great bang for bucks.


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in time for Christmas, Timex watch that helps kids learn to tell the time for my 7 year old. The great thing about this watch is Timex will replace it, no questions asked, if it gets lost in the first 12 months!


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have a watch from one of the company owned by Richemont that I already paid for but will collect it in January...it's a pre-owned LE from the brand that I've never bought before


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I found this sweet NOS vintage Lucerne World Timer from the 60's on eBay via a bracelet seller I know/have purchased from on Instagram.





Unfortunately I won't get to see it in the flesh for quite a few months until I venture back home to NJ, but it will be worth the wait for such a cool piece.


----------



## estrickland (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have this March, 1975 6159-7010 on the way:






















The watch is fairly common - there's always one on sale somewhere, but I've never seen another example like this.
Excited about it.


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Oris Sixty-Five in blue. It's stunning in the flesh.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfear (Aug 16, 2013)

Just got these:


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## back2class (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Krieger Oceano just came in today. Random $125 ebay score. Chronometer Certified (or so it claims) 2824-2, 200m, Sapphire, and a screw down crown and screw down bezel, 39mm. Pretty obscure one here. Company looks to have made a try at higher quality watches at one point. Miami based, but looks pretty neglected as a brand now.


----------



## skepticaljesus (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

have had this guy for one week.


----------



## JonnyBax (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Tudor BBB (new to me) should be here Tuesday! My first real watch!

I've never wanted a weekend to go by faster.


----------



## UkrNY (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got it this week. Can't be happier!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*"One is too many.....and a thousand is never enough"

-Anonymous






















*


----------



## Stavs (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just ordered the Mido Multifort and the Hamilton Khaki Field since my Tissot is being serviced and I feel naked without a watch.


----------



## ftrez (Jun 23, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Should be here tomorrow:


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Newest one!


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Came in today. Oris Divers 65 in Deauville Blue.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oranje15 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hit the door today:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first experience with microbrands. Tangramatic Penta with mesh and leather band. Very nice, unique watch.
View attachment 7386298


View attachment 7386306


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I ordered a Seiko SSC021 solar watch from Jomashop last night. I have admired the Seiko SSC solar watches for a long time and have gone back and forth between the Pepsi model and the black SSC021. I finally decided to go with the SSC021. I already have a black with yellow stripe Zulu strap that I bought for my Scurfa diver. I also ordered an inexpensive stainless bracelet since I wanted to be able to change up the look. This is a picture from GMT Minus Five's review of the watch and the bracelet that I ordered.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My latest:


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Big week for me.

First we got a grail watch, the Navitimer 01. Next we got a nice looking affordable, No-Watch Watch. Lastly, my first intro to Orient Star. All I can say is LIFE IS GOOD!


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally added a blue dial which was lacking for several months now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It's going to be a big spring for me: I've got 4 watches on the way, 1 this week, 1 next week and then I've gotta wait at least 8-10 weeks for the final 2!

*Arriving this week**: **Breitling Chronomat Evolution A13356-E519
*








*Arriving next week: JeanRichard Terrascope Racing Metro 92
*







*

Arriving in the middle to end of April: Aviateur Flyback Midnight Viper
*









*Arriving middle of May (previously scheduled for February): Magrette Moana Pacific Waterman
*


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming for the missus, viewing it at an AD recently she just fell head over heels for it (fast pic from that visit), ordered through grey/reseller, hopefully here soon . . .


----------



## no name no slogan (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming, but it'll probably be a while before it lands so I'll just tease...


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko Blumo (SBDC003) from Massdrop


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Great little watch. Perfect on nato.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Kurt Behm said:


>


Hey Kurt, long time, no see.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Came in yesterday, finishing is meticulous!




























Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Squale 1521 Opaco Super Matte.


----------



## Soulsit (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



I got this.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I'm new around these parts so not sure if I can post images yet apparently. But I've just bought an Omega SMP (Bond) GMT from right here in WUS.

Currently awaiting pickup via a friend in Seoul.

Pretty excited.

But I've gotta hold out till May when the stars align and I can finally collect it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

$20 Croton on a $50 Hirsh.


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

These two landed today


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dpioli (Aug 5, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

seiko baby tuna used and a new tag heur ...


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Just picked this off the bay....super excited, I needed a smaller, dressier watch that was also grab and go. Hope I can handle the 38mm size...

Anyone have experience with Concord?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Incoming for the missus, viewing it at an AD recently she just fell head over heels for it (fast pic from that visit), ordered through grey/reseller, hopefully here soon . . .


Just in today and she's loving it, very picky in her choices, the rest of her gang along with the Oyster Perp . . .


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



JoeKing said:


> From a trusted seller. I had to sacrifice some nice pieces to get this one. It's finally on its way to me via next day delivery, here tomorrow. I am super excited. This will give me the Rolex Explorer 2 Polar 216570 and the AP diver as my 2 amigos.
> 
> A pic borrowed from the intraweb for now.
> 
> ...


This is my big dream as well. Congrats and wear it with good health and joy.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Casio Candy Red !










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Marathon Navigator










Sent from deez nutz.


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## TNTitan (Jan 18, 2016)

This arrived this morning at Church no less.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Magrette tiki

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On the way









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered, now the wait, 3 months if I'm lucky (pic courtesy www) . . .


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I am currently waiting for this... (Picture from the Internet...)


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



mui.richard said:


> Came in yesterday, finishing is meticulous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like that, a lot!


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Legion681 said:


> I am currently waiting for this... (Picture from the Internet...)


Stunning!!


----------



## Legion681 (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Stunning!!


Thank you, drhr!

I wanted to go with a total vintage look, but still a modern watch. So I went for this one, the Longines Conquest Heritage 1954-2014.
It is also a rather limited edition watch: Longines made only 60 of the one I am about to get.

Here's a few more pictures from the Web...

EDIT: I noticed a bit of a goofy thing in these Web pictures... They're obviously of a pre production model (evidenced by the 00/60 serial number)... It is stamped "ALL STAINLESS STEEL", but it's 18k yg...


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just bought this one this morning...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in, lovely watch, blue dial very nice, changes depending on lighting. Very light, thin comfy on the wrist, wears smaller than its 41 mm dial might suggest. Reminiscent of Royal Oaks in aesthetics. The AP's had/have a better quality bracelet but given the diff in price I'd expect as much.

A big thank you to Dan and TimelessLuxuryWatches for helping me with this acquisition, very satisfied with the smooth and timely transaction!!


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seller's photo. Coming in tomorrow. I can't wait!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamC31415 (Jan 31, 2016)

*What's coming in the mail?*

What have you ordered online that's coming in the mail soon? I just ordered two very, very dissimilar watches: a SEVENFRIDAY P1B/01 and a Seiko SARB033 Spirit from Japan! Have to say I'm extremely excited to add these too to my collection  what about you?


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: What's coming in the mail?*

I bought an Air Blue Delta Chrono Grey PVD on Massdrop and since the drop is complete, it should be coming in the mail soon. As some people have pointed out, this watch bears a striking resemblance to the much more expensive IWC Top Gun Miramar. Air Blue changed one of the subdials a little, but the same look of the IWC Top Gun chronograph is still there. I originally opted in for the stainless steel version but decided to change to the PVD version. Right now I don't have a PVD watch, though I will have later when my First Aviateur Midnight Falcon arrives from the Kickstarter campaign. Here are some stock pictures of the Delta Chrono and the IWC Top Gun Miramar.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: What's coming in the mail?*

Currently this:










(which sees me finally owning a mechanical again) and this:










Which kills two birds with one stone: I want to add some colour and the green looks great, and I finally get to try out Christopher Ward quality without spending much.

EDIT: I can't get the Seiko image to show up on my iPad. It's a white faced Seiko with blue accents and an open heart. I'll see if I edit tomorrow.


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: What's coming in the mail?*

Cuervo Y Sobrinos Historiador Vuelo chronograph, I got to handle and wear one at the AD but mine is currently in customs. Should be released next week and I should have it by the first week of May!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What's coming in the mail?*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-just-received-show-em-1179186.html


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: What's coming in the mail?*



yankeexpress said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-just-received-show-em-1179186.html


Thank you.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: What's coming in the mail?*



AdamC31415 said:


> What have you ordered online that's coming in the mail soon? I just ordered two very, very dissimilar watches: a SEVENFRIDAY P1B/01 and a Seiko SARB033 Spirit from Japan! Have to say I'm extremely excited to add these too to my collection  what about you?


Merged with m existing thread.


----------



## IAmScott (May 12, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

!!!!!!!Wow!!!!!!! This is a nice piece! Major congrats!


----------



## 315jessie (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: What's coming in the mail?*



Bradjhomes said:


> Merged with m existing thread.


Thanks!

MTD-1080-8 Super Illuminator, new, shipped $49.99US. It has 2 LED bulbs and the best lume seen on a Casio.


----------



## LRAM77 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Beautiful, congrats


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Purchased on Amazon.


----------



## trueblueswiss (Mar 17, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This lovely vintage styled Oris is finding its way to me as we speak (borrowed pic)


----------



## Mojo289 (Mar 4, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

These beauties arrived last week !








Sent from my F5281 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Aquis Great Barrier Reef Ltd edition II

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LRAM77 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got his one....


----------



## globetrotta (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just made my first ToxicNato acquisition - have to say dealing with Terry is a pleasure and the service supreme. Now I have to be patient - easier said than done.

I think it will look great on my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical - black dial.


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This came in today :
Beijing Watch Factory Zungu-6 Classic
40mm Crown 
Silver themed watch 
Domed Sapphire crystal 
Curved radiant dial
Lumed sword-shaped hands 
Signed with Tiananmen image










Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I got a Scuba Dude incoming ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Quickster, my first Tissot, first cushion case


----------



## globetrotta (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I really do need therapy...WSA is calling 'Watch Straps Anonymous' I have a problem with NATO's. Lastest acquisition 20th May purchased ETA 3rd June and I am an impatient sod. For my Hammy Khaki Mechanical. One Toxic Nato Black on Black NATO cannot say enough good stuff about TN and Terry fine straps, fine company and fine fellow. You cannot go wrong, the cost to me is about AU$30 so not cheap as NATO's go but worth every penny. I will be adding my Suuntu Compass southern hemi as I trek the never never and NZ.


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have this Tissot arriving today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SageNaumann (May 26, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

All from eBay:

$35.50 Seiko
_(If anybody knows anything about this model, please let me know here)
_








$30 Timex
_(Not very familiar, but they accepted my low-ball offer, so... Any band suggestions?)
_








$10 Elgin
_(Also not very familiar, but $10 for an automatic Elgin seems alright by me. We'll see how messed up it is when it comes.)_









$60 Raketa (Paketa)
_(Working. Can't wait to get a look at this one. My first Russian!)
_








_And 4 Bombay specials that'll sure to annoy and irritate me._ Not sure if I am going to return them yet.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've recently been addicted to nato straps & Ordered this (and a tool) from natostraps co. (My first nato)










This is next in line!


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Another C60 Trident, thanks to CWs Fathers Day sale...


----------



## sheepfishdog (Mar 29, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

First chronograph on its way from Japan, probably somewhere over the Pacific Ocean as we speak.









Now to find it the right strap!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



MadMrB said:


> Another C60 Trident, thanks to CWs Fathers Day sale...


Eck! You didn't hang about did you? CW must only have just announced the code when your order went in.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



sticky said:


> Eck! You didn't hang about did you? CW must only have just announced the code when your order went in.


Within about 10 mins... it was on the wish list and with the discount plus a fear of what the new branding will do to the Trident, I justified it to myself


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I took advantage of a sale through Shnoop.com to purchase a Victorinox Swiss Army Mens Chrono Classic 241618 at 71% of the MSRP. This watch is unique, using two number wheels to display either the date or the hundreths of a second as a chronograph. It is also a perpetual calendar watch. I had my eye on it for a while but since the MSRP is $950, I couldn't afford it. But for $279.99 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Lothianjavert (Oct 18, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New Vostok Amphibia SE from Meranom


----------



## deano182 (Mar 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*







incoming!!! quartz £85 new, get to be paul newman on the cheap


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I'm waiting for Amazon to deliver a Mondaine Stop2Go tomorrow. I had purchased one earlier and sold it as it wasn't quite worth the $460 I paid at the time, but at today's price of $285, it is worth another shot. I also plan on swapping out the OEM strap for a Shell Cordovan strap instead, as the OEM strap was a bit of a disappointment the first time round.


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

*Stocker & Yale 490*

Just picked up this Stocker & Yale 490. This thing is tiny and light as a feather. The watch is 25 years old and 
the tritium has long burned out. It's in great shape though and new looking. It has an ETA 2801 movement
according to this website. https://monochrome-watches.com/the-real-military-watch-stocker-yale-sandy-490-series-i/


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A very pretty sarb065 on the way, I'm so excited!

Also an interesting rotary watch, one which I may review due to lack of content on the internet. It's one from the revelation line.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Well, now, despite it being - on the face of it - _extremely _unlikely, since they don't really exist any more, I _think _I have one of these things on its way to me in the mail:









And apparently in very good condition, too.

Rather excited about it, to be honest.


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I love hand-winders, so I thought I'd give the ridiculously cheap Seagull 1963 Sapphire a go... just hope the watch itself isn't too ridiculous 








_Pictures 'borrowed' from the web._


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Breitling Avenger II GMT. Should be here by weeks end.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

One more time:


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I may have undone interest in all other watches with this acquisition (but probably not):








Dreamed of for months, arrived yesterday. Sinn EZM 10 chronograph. Weird for me to think of a mechanical watch as being high tech, but the spec sheet on this watch is astounding.
I may regret that when it needs service or repair...


----------



## buldogge (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Defakto Akkord Modular Bronze (white dial/solid caseback version), eBay score, just arrived today...














-Mark in St. Louis


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Received the red bezeled Maverick today, to go along with my dual time Maverick (both models shown).


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Absolutely love the look of this thing and cannot resist the urge any longer, ordered/incoming . . .


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived last week...


----------



## MadMrB (Jun 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived, limited edition of 175...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



MadMrB said:


> Just arrived, limited edition of 175...


Gorgeous dial and a true LE for sure!!!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just yesterday...


----------



## polonorte2 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Just received this one! POC LM Ti...

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Delivery by 4:30 tomorrow!!


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This will be arriving tomorrow  ... Will probably sell my Orange monster and SKX009 shortly after after I receive it


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

Boschett Harpoon either tomorrow or Friday... going through a severe dive watch fetish these days


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



xxjorelxx said:


> This will be arriving tomorrow  ... Will probably sell my Orange monster and SKX009 shortly after after I receive it


Is your Monster a gen 1?


----------



## tokeisukei (Apr 17, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally opened the box. . Been in my desk for 4 days. . Absolutely smitten. . Together with my daily beater.


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A modest acquisition, to be sure [https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YTY8MQW/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1].

But I am looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Simple but respected. 









Been wanting to try one out for some time.. see what all the fuss is about..


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



jdelcue said:


> Simple but respected.
> 
> View attachment 8557994
> 
> ...


Tough to ignore Seiko when you are on the WUS forum. WUS stands for "Worship Unto Seiko" for a reason. 
After thirty years collecting Swiss watches, my first German watch arrived earlier this month. I bought my first Seiko a week ago. Couldn't ignore it for ten bucks. $17 later for a crystal and strap, and my 1972 Navigator Timer is on the wrist.








I think I already sense what the fuss is about. I figure this was sitting in a cigar box for a long time. It surely needs a service, but even after years of neglect, this watch still keeps time (albeit a little slow).
Edit: not nearly as "pretty" on the inside, but this tractor hauls!


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Time Exposure said:


> Tough to ignore Seiko when you are on the WUS forum. WUS stands for "Worship Unto Seiko" for a reason.
> After thirty years collecting Swiss watches, my first German watch arrived earlier this month. I bought my first Seiko a week ago. Couldn't ignore it for ten bucks. $17 later for a crystal and strap, and my 1972 Navigator Timer is on the wrist.
> 
> 
> ...


Heard that..

Seems were headed in opposite directions.. Started with a German myself, (Sinn; albeit with Swiss movement), now a Seiko SARB.. Swissees to follow (Omega, Rolex)..

What was your first German? How do you like it?

Sent from my E5823


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



jdelcue said:


> What was your first German? How do you like it?


Ha! Sinn as well. Yes, good old Swiss 7750 movement, but modified to read chrono minutes off a centrally mounted indicator. After a few weeks, I'm still in love. EZM 10-the "flagship." Check out the tech this watch has on the Sinn website-amazing!


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Time Exposure said:


> Ha! Sinn as well. Yes, good old Swiss 7750 movement, but modified to read chrono minutes off a centrally mounted indicator. After a few weeks, I'm still in love. EZM 10-the "flagship." Check out the tech this watch has on the Sinn website-amazing!


I'm well aware of the tech, she's a real machine.  Congrats on that one.

And yet again, we're on opposite sides of the spectrum lol..










Sent from my E5823


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



jdelcue said:


> I'm well aware of the tech, she's a real machine.  Congrats on that one.
> 
> And yet again, we're on opposite sides of the spectrum lol..
> 
> ...


Love the 656. Since my long-delayed admission as a Sinner, I have come to love many Sinns. But my wallet is playing "catch up" right now!
Enjoy that beauty.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just got this MKii Kingston with the gilt dial. The dial is mesmerizing. Fits incredibly. Had some lume modification done by original owner.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko 6105-8000 from 1970










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in today. Tisell marine diver.


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*










I must be one of the lucky ones.. 6.5" wrist.. three links off and the one micro adjustment available on the short clasp later.. Fits like a glove. 




























With the addition of the SARB035, I'm now this much closer to my target lineup.. ;-)










Sent from my E5823


----------



## marker2037 (Nov 19, 2015)

*Re: &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Nomos Orion Midnight Edition

Tudor Black Bay Noir

Oris Carl Brashear

Pics to be posted when they arrive in a couple weeks.


----------



## psychosan (Apr 6, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got these straps from natostrapsco

















Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using Tapatalk


----------



## kapsigmd1992 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Neat summer watch. Can't wait!


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*This just in...*


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Boom.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Only had this Blue Angels a couple of days. Now I know why Citizen put such comprehensive guidance online for operating them.


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been coveting this exact watch for a while. Just came in today.


----------



## Wellstime (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally got a Pepsi bezel watch. My first venture into strap changing and NATOs as well and managed to avoid scratches!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Victorinox Infantry Mechanical. I've had the watch for a couple weeks but I just got the mesh bracelet today and I love it!


----------



## kapsigmd1992 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



kapsigmd1992 said:


> Neat summer watch. Can't wait!
> View attachment 8616426


And it arrived! The lume on this guy is out of control awesome!


----------



## Travelinman (Apr 14, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just cut the deal for a Lew & Huey Acionna with another WUS member. Payment made and should be inbound on it's way to me in a day or so.... A pic ( borrowed from the Web) to show all of course:


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New Orient









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ochs Und Junior Perpetual Calendar


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*Borealis Seafarer2 & Borealis Bull Shark #NewPortugueseBling #Sick














*


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Keep getting great deals on Seiko SKP models. Sapphire, slim, and no seconds hand so no 'tick tick tick'. Lovely!


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

UPS finally pulled up with a parcel I have been waiting the better part of a month for...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



kclee said:


> Ochs Und Junior Perpetual Calendar


Ludwig Oeschlin is a genius. That perpetual calendar implementation is truly elegant.

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/t...-complication-with-only-nine-additional-parts


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A week or two ago by now, the Montblanc Heritage Dual Time.


















Just in the last few days, the Borealis Estoril 300 in blue.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered this for my dad's birthday next month:



He's wanted a sapphire Seiko for a while now, was even missold one that wasn't actually sapphire, and because he takes so long to getting around to buying anything that's where I come in! Was originally going to get him blue dial to match eye colour but I subtly found out from him the other day his fave watch dial colour is black.


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

These two... Not sure if I'm keeping both or returning one. Any opinions?


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received last Friday










Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## schowtyme (May 8, 2016)

Wasn't really planning on getting anything... and of course an amazing deal popped up on watchrecon. 

Really excited for this one, hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## nealmn (May 15, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










It arrived in morning, was after a red one to add to the collection. Now have got to stop. The wife wasn't happy. Now iv git to take her shopping

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## redtissot (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deck (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this beauty but haven't been able to wear it yet because the strap was too short... The dealer (Topper) had to send to Germany for the longer strap and will take about two weeks...



Deck


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in - Certina DS First Ceramic









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New arrival today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










2nd day with this new Eterna. Loving it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got a rather good deal on a vintage quartz Seamaster.





































Way prefer these vintage models to any modern interpretation of the Seamaster. Added bonus is they're also a much better price. Leaves me plenty of cash left over for a nice new strap (this one's too sporty) and water resistance resealing if necessary - always a concern with vintage. I have a pretty good relationship with my jewellers and could get a reseal done also at a good price.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This non ferrous wonder is on its way to me From Germany.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



paulopiper said:


> Keep getting great deals on Seiko SKP models. Sapphire, slim, and no seconds hand so no 'tick tick tick'. Lovely!


Just got an email from paypal...'postage destroyed', refund being issued...first time that's happened with a watch...


----------



## ProcrastinatingPhysicist (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming - took advantage of Brexit currency exchange rates to pull the trigger on a Speedmaster 3572.50 that I've literally been saving up for for 2 years...which has been sitting in customs in Chicago for a week now. Overall, shipping has taken 11 days so far. I've waited 700+ days, what's a few more?


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ProcrastinatingPhysicist said:


> Incoming - took advantage of Brexit currency exchange rates to pull the trigger on a Speedmaster 3572.50 that I've literally been saving up for for 2 years...which has been sitting in customs in Chicago for a week now. Overall, shipping has taken 11 days so far. I've waited 700+ days, what's a few more?


I'm traveling to London soon. I was wondering exactly how did you use the Brexit thing to your advantage? Maybe I'll pick something up for myself while I'm there? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProcrastinatingPhysicist (Sep 8, 2011)

Well I just purchased a watch in the forums (not this one, surprisingly) that was not listed in US dollars. You'll have the best luck in the UK in the flesh of you can use a credit card that does not charge for currency conversion.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#Doc


----------



## jcaudill (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hi, I'm brand new to the forum and have two watches in the mail that should be here on Wednesday. Since I got a Movado 800 Series from my aunt a couple of years ago I've wanted to have a selection of Swiss watches and pulled the trigger on a Tissot PRS 516 with a blue dial for regular work wear. From everything I see going on with the Tissot threads here they're a popular brand with great quality for the price and I also really like their designs. If this one proves to live up to the reputation it probably won't be my last one.







I also took a chance and ordered a Swiss Legend to have as a knockaround watch. It's one of their Swiss Made models and I wanted something less expensive to wear when I was just out and about, working around the house, in the yard, etc. I've read some less than flattering reviews about Luminox so wanted to give something different a try and stick with Swiss Made. I'll hopefully have reviews to share by this time next week.


----------



## urbino (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I bought Nico's PAM512:









I've wanted a Panerai for a long time, especially a Radiomir. But -- stop me if you've heard this -- they tend to be bleedin' enormous. I, meanwhile, have small wrists. That makes the 512 pretty much my ideal Panerai, so I'm pretty chuffed!


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On the way this week......
Alpina Alpiner....


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

A2 #ETA #Domed #Armida


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Trying to save up for a Tag but keep getting distracted by Seikos. This time though, it was worth it:










From the photos, best-looking Seiko I've seen. Soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo looking forward to it...


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming:


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Had to! $31 for Prime Day. Just couldn't overlook it any longer. Should be here in a couple hours!


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



HammyMan37 said:


> Had to! $31 for Prime Day. Just couldn't overlook it any longer. Should be here in a couple hours!
> View attachment 8765938


Great-looking diver for the money! :-!


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



paulopiper said:


> Great-looking diver for the money! :-!


Love that Seiko you popped on. Extremely sleek and sophisticated!

So now I just got the mdv-106 and I took some shots. I really couldn't be happier at first look. My wife says "That was only $30?!" So she was definitely on board as well. I agree. From first feel and look this watch should be at least 5 times more.


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ordered yesterday my first Chinese watch. Can't wait to see if it's as good as seen on pictures. 









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## kleemo (Jul 5, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Grabbed from f/29 yesterday and already trying to resist sending the seller a hundred emails asking if he's shipped it, yet 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've been saving for a new Aquaracer blue WAY1112. I found a lightly used model of the previous generation, WAP1112, and decided to pull the trigger. Has saved me over €300, possibly more depending on how good or bad a deal I would have got.



It looks very similar to the current gen model, but is slightly smaller in diameter, fine by me, and 10mm rather than 12mm thick, which I see as a plus.


----------



## Trident731 (Dec 18, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have recently received a Borealis Scout/Sniper, a Maratac Red Edition Pilot, and coming soon from Canada, a Manchester Watch Works Tatoskok.


----------



## schowtyme (May 8, 2016)

My first Speedy! Should be here next Wed, very excited!


----------



## billr (Aug 10, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Shipping today.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Well just can't resist the new rhodium dial YM (stolen www pic), hopefully in within a week, should complement my blue dialed YM nicely . . .


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got a Tudor black bay blue headed this direction which will be here tomorrow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

FC Index... maybe here by tomorrow, Monday at the latest (not my pic)


----------



## uzairahmed101 (Jul 15, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just got my Bremont s500-bk a couple of days ago and just simply love it.

Since i am new to the forum I cant post the picture of my watch...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Well just can't resist the new rhodium dial YM (stolen www pic), hopefully in within a week, should complement my blue dialed YM nicely . . .


Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Well just can't resist the new rhodium dial YM (stolen www pic), hopefully in within a week, should complement my blue dialed YM nicely . . .


Oooh post pics when you get it!

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Well just can't resist the new rhodium dial YM (stolen www pic), hopefully in within a week, should complement my blue dialed YM nicely . . .


Love the subtle touch of light blue/turquoise...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



paulopiper said:


> Love the subtle touch of light blue/turquoise...


Yeah, I think that's what really turned me on . . .


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Yeah, I think that's what really turned me on . . .


Have this idea Rolex only allows rhodium dials on their platinum watches, or something like that????


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

3 days old... OCEAN 1 VINTAGE MILITARY









Cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chao76 (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally got this classic beauty 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DayWatchMan (Jun 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It will be here Tuesday.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



paulopiper said:


> Have this idea Rolex only allows rhodium dials on their platinum watches, or something like that????


I seem to remember something like that too but have no specific details or reference . . . some prefer silver, others the rhodium, personal taste I suppose, which is as it should be . . .


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> *I seem to remember something like that too but have no specific details or reference . . . *some prefer silver, others the rhodium, personal taste I suppose, which is as it should be . . .


Hmm, it's a mystery...:think:


----------



## emsee17 (Oct 8, 2015)

emsee17 said:


> FC Index... maybe here by tomorrow, Monday at the latest (not my pic)


It showed up today! Very pleased... especially considering the price I paid. The watch looks every bit as good in person as it does on the web pics.

One thing to note though (I'm far from the first to state this)... the strap is utter garbage to be kind. I would bet you would be hard pressed to find a Skagen or Fossil at the mall with a lower quality strap than this.

Off to Amazon I go in search of a replacement


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ivanwilder said:


> Ordered yesterday my first Chinese watch. Can't wait to see if it's as good as seen on pictures.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Arrived... and I can say I'm impressed... and it is the most accurate watch I have so far (+2 sec daily)


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This Montblanc showed up about 3 hours ago. I recently sold an FC Classics Moonphase, which is quite similar, but I think this is a big upgrade, and ticks all the boxes the FC didn't.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one landed a few hours ago 
Just awesome so comfortable to wear and man it pops










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This arrived on Monday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Well just can't resist the new rhodium dial YM (stolen www pic), hopefully in within a week, should complement my blue dialed YM nicely . . .


Just in, lovely dial, will be sporting it for the next few days to break it in ;-) . . .


----------



## dr3ws (Jun 9, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Just in, lovely dial, will be sporting it for the next few days to break it in ;-) . . .


Fantastic pair, congrats!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Just in, lovely dial, will be sporting it for the next few days to break it in ;-) . . .


Looks smashing
Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Well just can't resist the new rhodium dial YM (stolen www pic), hopefully in within a week, should complement my blue dialed YM nicely . . .





drhr said:


> Just in, lovely dial, will be sporting it for the next few days to break it in ;-) . . .


Beautiful Michael, congrats!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Just in, lovely dial, will be sporting it for the next few days to break it in ;-) . . .


BTW, this one deserves it's own thread!


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bought today.

Not one for the purist as I went for the sapphire sandwich as opposed to the hesalite 'traditional' speedy.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



OSUMBA2003 said:


> This Montblanc showed up about 3 hours ago. I recently sold an FC Classics Moonphase, which is quite similar, but I think this is a big upgrade, and ticks all the boxes the FC didn't.
> 
> View attachment 8887674
> View attachment 8887714


Beautiful Montblanc, congratulations. I love the IWC Portuguese as well, particularly in that color combination.


----------



## uzairahmed101 (Jul 15, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Just in, lovely dial, will be sporting it for the next few days to break it in ;-) . . .


It looks amazing in person I think the official pictures dont do justice to this beautiful watch.....congratulations 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



uzairahmed101 said:


> It looks amazing in person I think the official pictures dont do justice to this beautiful watch.....congratulations
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! Thanks for the chime in!!


----------



## jpk207 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

As reported earlier, should be in by end of August:


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Just in, lovely dial, will be sporting it for the next few days to break it in ;-) . . .


Very nice grey sunburst dial, and the light blue seconds hand and text just gives it a fun splash of color.


----------



## Luckydawg003 (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got in the mail today. Came with the ss bracelet.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*NEW ARMIDA A2......ETA 2824 Domed **sapphire #BadMoFo






























*


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ivanwilder said:


> Arrived... and I can say I'm impressed... and it is the most accurate watch I have so far (+2 sec daily)
> 
> View attachment 8870938
> View attachment 8870946
> ...


You picked a nice looking watch. I like the Chinese military style. How much was that model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



MontRoyal said:


> You picked a nice looking watch. I like the Chinese military style. How much was that model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Ordered it from www.seagullwatchstore.com

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first Stowa just arrived Friday...the 1938 handwound chrono.








So happy with it that I just ordered a Flieger!


----------



## Navy Sailor (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just phone pictures for the time being...


----------



## Diabolic Coffee (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



sefrcoko said:


> My first Stowa just arrived Friday...the 1938 handwound chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. Jealous. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braindrain (Dec 29, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this last week. Clean, clean example of a 6139!


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Got my Tudor Black Bay in the mail today. Pretty excited about it. Just one thing, the owner's manual is in Italian. Not that the watch needs detailed instructions or anything, but I'd like an English manual. I looked to download one online, the way that I've done with just about every other piece of equipment I have but I couldn't find it. Suggestions?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## phthano (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



teb1013 said:


> View attachment 8926698
> 
> 
> Got my Tudor Black Bay in the mail today. Pretty excited about it. Just one thing, the owner's manual is in Italian. Not that the watch needs detailed instructions or anything, but I'd like an English manual. I looked to download one online, the way that I've done with just about every other piece of equipment I have but I couldn't find it. Suggestions?
> ...


That's interesting, did you buy it secondhand from an Italian owner or something?


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



phthano said:


> That's interesting, did you buy it secondhand from an Italian owner or something?


No but the person I got it from may have.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scar04 (Jan 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*





Just came in today. Will be posting initial thoughts soon.


----------



## Jcodyjones (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this guy in a trade Saturday, the distressed leather strap followed immediately after.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

























Watches not included. :-(


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The new Citizen Skyhawk:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



umarrajs said:


> The new Citizen Skyhawk:
> 
> View attachment 8945682


Looks sharp!


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've bought 9 watches in the past couple of months. This is revenge or relief of sorts after having to sell about 20 watches from my collection over the past years, some that I loved dearly and will miss. After 1 year legal battle with my employer of 30+ years I am finally clear and have a settlement to carry on. New job pays better. Now that I can buy again Im like a kid in candy shop. I've focused on under $20 watches so that I don't blow too much all at once. I've bought 5 cheapies so far and have bids on 3 HMT hand winders on ebay right now. Simple entertainment. But I have also been able to buy a few over that price. So in the past few weeks I've gotten the following 3.

I still can't afford to replace my moon watch. But here are 3 models that I have wanted for a couple of years. I picked these ones specifically up becuase I got great deals, about 60% off of regular retail on all 3!


----------



## ccisterna77 (Apr 1, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My latest an Edox hydro-sub with a mesh bracelet

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## RobPagNY (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

just came in this week from a collector in Switzerland that I met on Instagram..........









I was so excited to receive the watch in even better condition than the seller had described it. What this (iphone) pic doesn't show is that in some light this dial shows that it has begun the beautiful fade from black to deep dark brown that these vintage Vantage chronos are known for and the sub-dials are not white - they have rich creamy almost toffee tone, the hour indicators have lume that still glows and retains an almost lime green tone.......


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









1960s Certina Waterking. Gold & silver, 33.5mm case, in-house cal. 25-36 manual wind movement.

...cuz why not.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*NEW Isofrane just arrived ! #Bernhardt #Corsair #SwissETA2824*


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Oh man this is in the mail as we speak. I've never been one to want the weekend to end but in this instance I can't wait until Monday.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



maxpowerman said:


> Oh man this is in the mail as we speak. I've never been one to want the weekend to end but in this instance I can't wait until Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one just like this a week ago. Have been wearing it full time. A great watch. I hope you enjoy it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TDLux (May 31, 2012)

Been looking for an inexpensive Bucherer. Looking forward to receiving this in the post.
Bit of a polish, clean the crystal and new strap  Ready for the office.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

ooh baby baby Ooh baby baby. Dun dun dun dun dun the da.....


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This shiny blue one


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> This shiny blue one


Looks pretty darn good how is the finish?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: &amp;gt;&amp;gt;&amp;gt;&amp;gt;IN COMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!&amp;lt;&amp;lt;&amp;lt;&amp; lt;*

Gw-5000-1jf just shipped from Japan. Sinn T2B ordered, incoming to Watchbuys and then to me in "7 - 10 days". Web pics now, wrist shots to follow. My collection is beginning to fill out nicely and may need to "thinned" soon.

















Sent from deez nutz.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this yesterday: Dornbluth 99.1

More pictures and quick review https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-baby-arrived-my-doorstep-morning-speaks-german-3581042.html


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

This just came. I traded a Tudor black bay black plus cash for it. It's the bomb. Omega Speedmaster Mark ii reissue.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

According to the DHL tracking my new Squale is now waiting in the Leeds depot 30+ miles away.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The case on that MkII is the shiz.

Sent from deez nutz.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## oak1971 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My vintage 27 jewel Seikomatic day date just came in. Wrong band and day feature needs a fix, but for 40 bucks I can't whine a bunch.


----------



## unbreakable_mainspring (Sep 18, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have this nice cheap little Croton diver in route. It reminds me of a Fortis flipper.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ordered a Nomos Club 703 , 36mm ( aka Sapphire case back ) and also 2 perlon straps for a summer look, orange and grey no less!


----------



## OSUMBA2003 (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The two on the right arrived today.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



savedbythebell said:


> Ordered a Nomos Club 703 , 36mm ( aka Sapphire case back ) and also 2 perlon straps for a summer look, orange and grey no less!


Looks incredibly sharp on that grey perlon. Love Nomos, they always wear larger than advertised thanks to the long lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Currently incoming:
Alpha Paul Newman 
Seiko FFF mod
Sea-Gull Tourbillon
Sea-Gull Day/Night
Vintage Seiko bullhead

Recently arrived:
1950s Rodana Chrono
1950s Angelus Day
Bulova Moonwatch










And a new watch box and straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sefrcoko (Dec 23, 2015)

*Re: &amp;gt;&amp;gt;&amp;gt;&amp;gt;IN COMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!&amp;lt;&amp;lt;&amp;lt;&amp; lt;*

Brand new Sinn 104 just arrived today!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Awaiting these two as soon as the Massprop offering ends and they send out the watches.


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got my first tuna headed this way, landing next week. I was initially leaning towards the ninja SBBN035, but couldn't find a vendor that would accept a return if it was too big for my 6.5" wrist and a total of zero local AD's with one in stock to try on. So, I decided to go with the SBBN033 - the only tuna I could find on Amazon Prime with free returns  Can't wait!


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Gotta love vintage and retro









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cursto (Sep 14, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








It will be here Monday. I can"t wait!


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arriving tomorrow...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It's somewhere between Blackpool and Leeds right now.


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received about one month ago......


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My wife was looking for a companion watch for her current Roman Numeral Oyster Perpetual model so this one is incoming. My first experience with forum sponsor Govberg Jewelers and more than satisfactory so far. Looking forward to receiving it, pic from Govberg site . . .


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Vintage Seiko Bullhead on original bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have two Bulova Precisionist watches and love the 262 kHz sweeping seconds hand. So I couldn't pass up a great sale on a Bulova Accutron II at Area Trend. I got the Accutron II Snorkel Chronograph (Bulova Accutron II 96B237) for $119.70, and that is before I get reimbursed 8.3 % from BeFrugal. Not bad for a MSRP $650 watch. Here is a picture from the web and pictures of my existing Bulova Precisionist collection.








​ Bulova Precisionist Chronograph 98B210









Bulova Precisionist Wilton Chronograph 96B183
​ 





​


----------



## cfcfan81 (May 24, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> My wife was looking for a companion watch for her current Roman Numeral Oyster Perpetual model so this one is incoming. My first experience with forum sponsor Govberg Jewelers and more than satisfactory so far. Looking forward to receiving it, pic from Govberg site . . .


Just in, very nice and my wife loves it, kudos to Josh and Govberg, who just won another fan . . .


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



hongkongtaipan said:


> I have two Bulova Precisionist watches and love the 262 kHz sweeping seconds hand. So I couldn't pass up a great sale on a Bulova Accutron II at Area Trend. I got the Accutron II Snorkel Chronograph (Bulova Accutron II 96B237) for $119.70, and that is before I get reimbursed 8.3 % from BeFrugal. Not bad for a MSRP $650 watch. Here is a picture from the web and pictures of my existing Bulova Precisionist collection.
> 
> View attachment 9487522
> 
> ...


Also got that Areatrend deal on the 96b237! A terrific bargain!


----------



## Crooner1 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I drove 4 hours round trip to Yonkers, NY last Thursday to purchase this from the family of the original owner. A spectacular all original, never opened, little worn Seiko Bullhead.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Circling back to Rolex it seems . . . . hopefully here sometime early next week (stolen web pic)


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I also picked up one of the Snorkel Chronos the other day and it just came in. Nice piece. Next gray/orange Fossil dial looked good and on sale so I picked that one up the day after. I wanted a nice leather strap for the fossil to replace the rubber strap. Next, I ordered a nice gray ColaReb strap from Holben's for it which looks wonderful in my opinion. So I thought I might as well get a new a red strap for my VSA Maverick and at the same time get a nice verde green distreed leather strap for my Bulova Precisionist . I really like these straps from ColaReb and have several of them.

The blue Pogue I bought a couple weeks ago here on WUS and I'm pleased with it. And lastly, the funky one hander from Skagen that was a impulse buy at Norstrom's rack - while my wife was on a marathon shopping spree spending easily 5X what this cost 

So I went most of the summer without buying anything watch related and then lost any self control the past few weeks.


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received about 10 days ago: Loving the redesigned Ball World Timer:


----------



## Houls (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have been wanting a white dial diver. I have also been wanting a solar chrono. This Citizen checks all of those boxes. I bought it yesterday.









I bought this Hamilton this morning because I got a great deal on it and it is a big beefy diver with 26mm bracelet and very unique case design which appeals to me. Also of all of my autos my Hamilton Khaki Officer is by far the most accurate so brand familiarity along with the great price sealed this decision for me.









(photos from google)


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Tuna has arrived.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CristiRD (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

În the mail right now  
Looking for a long time for this one, found it when less expected.


----------



## Face4 (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting for my Cocktail time to come in! I couldn't resist getting it after seeing so many awesome wrist shots on this forum!


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the mail!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I've scored a brand new 1/50 Damasko DB4 from timeless, the exact one used in the worn and wound review. It's on its way. It was the last one available.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: &amp;gt;&amp;gt;&amp;gt;&amp;gt ;IN COMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW*



DrGonzo said:


> Gw-5000-1jf just shipped from Japan. Sinn T2B ordered, incoming to Watchbuys and then to me in "7 - 10 days". Web pics now, wrist shots to follow. My collection is beginning to fill out nicely and may need to "thinned" soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wrist shots, as promised.


----------



## corn18 (Jun 19, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

These arrived last week:
















But my favorite was this (8 day clock from an aircraft):


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SBBN035 on its way from Seiya. [not my pic]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

And.......the eagle has landed! First impression is that I like it more than the polished SBBN033 I had previously. Alignment is perfect to my eyes. Very happy.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Came yesterday #1/50


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> I've scored a brand new 1/50 Damasko DB4 from timeless, the exact one used in the worn and wound review. It's on its way. It was the last one available.


I wonder who won the one they gave away on A Blog to Watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this arriving Monday:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JurajG (Aug 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This Bakeka should arrive next week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On the way...









I am going to mod it with Yobokies paddle hands...










...and this bezel/insert










and, of course, the bracelet will have to be replaced










...with this super engineer II I found for 19 bucks on ebay.

Fun stuff!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Technically not a Diver watch, but it looks so good, has great lume, hacks and hand winds. Ordered today from the West Coast. It should be here by Friday of next week.

SRP-481
Picture off the web


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*What Watch Do You Have In The MAIL Thread ?*

Following on from similar threads in the Seiko and Orient forums, i thought id start one on the public forum, a thread of anticipation, a place to share your excitement for your new incoming watch, lets face it, half the fun is the anticipation.
Obviously you don't have the watch yet so stock photos and photos from online are fine, please state the model with the picture if possible.
I'll start off, I've got this blue Seiko SRP773 turtle reissue coming in the mail from Singapore, really looking forward to it, a real blast from the 70s, found a few photos online, thanks to you if these are your pics.















What watch are you patiently or impatiently waiting for?
Cheers


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: What Watch Do You Have In The MAIL Thread ?*

This thread already exists.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Merged.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Bradjhomes said:


> Merged.


Sorry, my apologies, completely missed this one gents.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Cobia said:


> Sorry, my apologies, completely missed this one gents.


No worries


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Supposed to ship from Helson this Thursday.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Super hyped about this one. Swiss made auto with dual internal bezels for $270? Yes please. It'll be my first Swiss ?









Also incoming is this green 'Dirskie I plan on skinning with hydrochloric acid along with this compass bezel. Won't be a legit dive watch but it'll have to satisfy my brass diver craving for now.


----------



## georgeabrahams (Mar 15, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this one two days ago


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Keithcozz said:


> On the way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly is the watch without the mod? I love it.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just showed up and put a bond NATO on it!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



corn18 said:


> These arrived last week:
> 
> View attachment 9544842
> 
> ...


Ex Rhino driver?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Speedmaster pro incoming


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

From Our favorite non-profit watch seller called Amazon, a New SNKN05 Recraft for $76 delivered. Should arrive Monday. (Placed order Saturday)


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ordered from touch of modern... here's to a 4-6 week delivery


----------



## Piggen (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

That bracelet looks nice! Where exactly did you get it from on eBay and do you like it?

This is my own Vostok 'mod' (putting a new bezel on it is hardly modding). The strap just came in to replace the crappy bracelet.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Just ordered a Bulova Moon Watch










And a Crown and Buckle rally strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukembla (Sep 6, 2014)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hamilton Intra-matic is incoming








(From UK, took about 40 mails to order it)

And Sinn 103 St arrived on Tuesday








(LNIB, from German WIS)


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Unreal Seiko 6139-6009 from November 1969 w/box and tags. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 15minprior (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

MKII Graywater


----------



## Mechanicalworld (Feb 21, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Got this glycine combat sub in the mail less than 12 hours ago. Didn't wow me at first so I put it away and figured I'd sell it. Changed the strap a few hours ago and it's a completely different watch.


----------



## Alex De Large (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IGotId said:


>


Good choice black dial.


----------



## Alex De Large (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Mechanicalworld90 said:


> View attachment 9748226
> 
> Got this glycine combat sub in the mail less than 12 hours ago. Didn't wow me at first so I put it away and figured I'd sell it. Changed the strap a few hours ago and it's a completely different watch.


You pilfered that Seiko didn't you, own up. Nice watch though looks good on that strap.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Mechanicalworld90 said:


> View attachment 9748226
> 
> Got this glycine combat sub in the mail less than 12 hours ago. Didn't wow me at first so I put it away and figured I'd sell it. Changed the strap a few hours ago and it's a completely different watch.


Very Tudor-esque

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got 2 items incoming:

Citizen Campanola CTR57-1171 Minute Repeater. Just look at that dial. LOOK AT IT.





Gshock MTG-G1000AR "Sunken Treasure". I love the bronze look of it, while retaining the resilience of DLC. And GPS!





Both are quartz watches, but over the years, I've learned not to obsess so much over automatics and appreciate watches by their different qualities. I think these will round out my collection nicely


----------



## xxjorelxx (May 24, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Grail watch attained


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this Museum. It looks to be a back stock model as it says "Swiss Movado Quartz" instead of "Swiss Movado made".









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just ordered one of these new Aramar Nautilus homages. I've been eying the bagelsport but wanted something a little "nicer" hopefully this checks all my boxes.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## completelyclueless (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Got this in the other day, immediately loaned it to a colleague to help him develop his preferences.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## tb51773 (Nov 14, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Only just got this on Saturday.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



xxjorelxx said:


> Grail watch attained


That's the only current production Rolex I'm tempted by.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



sticky said:


> Only just got this on Saturday.
> 
> View attachment 9976882


Did you get a good deal? I was excited about this when they announced it but hadn't thought about it recently. Do you like it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not one but two incoming. Totally lost it this week. Did a deal with a fellow WUS on the first one then AD contacted me about second one, with their only one received so far. (Neither are my pix...)

PAM 512









Explorer 214270 MK2


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neek (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I was looking for a while trying to find an entirely original Omega Speedmaster from my birth year (just turned 45). I found one in incredible condition, with a really nice pleasing patina on the dial. Unpolished case, completely original:









Then I saw that it was the completely rare smooth back (ungraved) version of the reference:









You see this reference was the first time that Omega put that medallion in the middle of the caseback, and they made a deal with NASA to engrave the caseback like so:









But apparently while Omega and NASA were working out that deal, the manufactured a very small number with no engraving and this is one of them! Super rare and on it's way to me this week!


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Neek said:


> I was looking for a while trying to find an entirely original Omega Speedmaster from my birth year (just turned 45). I found one in incredible condition, with a really nice pleasing patina on the dial. Unpolished case, completely original:
> 
> View attachment 9981330
> 
> ...


Awesome finding, congrats! The Speedmaster is like an itch that comes and go to me. And when it comes, I kinda got the urge to scratch it hard.


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



lightspire said:


>


Hi mate, lovely watch, im not too familiar with Tudor, what model is this with the crown on the left?
cheers


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










I recently picked up the following:

Scurfa Bell Diver 1

F71 LE HKED Bundeswehr

Longines Conquest

Christopher Ward C60 Trident

...wow- my wife is going to kill me ☝️

#DailyWristCheck on IG

-Graham

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Cobia said:


> Hi mate, lovely watch, im not too familiar with Tudor, what model is this with the crown on the left?
> cheers


That one is the new LHD Tudor Pelagos (left hand drive.)


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hopefully these babies can arrive before Christmas.


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



kclee said:


> Hopefully these babies can arrive before Christmas.


Nice looking panda!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

incoming!!

Seiko SARB017 on bracelet









Current state of the collection:









She'll be a perfect fit IMO.. Nestled in between the other modern explorer-styled 'adventurer' watches.. ~38mm steel cases, 20BAR WR w/ water-friendly straps, lumed, that sort of thing.. opposite my vintage selections (the Certina DS more specifically b-)).. with some badly needed color in it as well! :-d


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Feel like i hit 2 home runs this week:


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

What a week... First there was this....

PAM512 purchased from fellow WUS...










...then I got a text from the AD saying he had a 214270 MK2 with my name on it. The rest is history!

:a bit poorer but loving it:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Cobia said:


> Hi mate, lovely watch, im not too familiar with Tudor, what model is this with the crown on the left?
> cheers


Thank you. It's a Tudor Pelagos LHD Ref. 25610TNL


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

Speedy just arrived


----------



## estevezj777 (Feb 16, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I succumbed to the "Black Friday" sales and it's not even Friday! (stop the madness!!!) - I couldn't pass on a Swiss made watch with an ETA movement...cheaper than a late model (metal) Swatch!

Photo borrowed from seller - getting here next week - photos and reviews coming...Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Tried it on last week, broke down last night and ordered it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## radiologue47 (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This came in a couple days ago...


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A couple: almost NOS BWC Valjoux 7733 and hand made PAM homage. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



radiologue47 said:


> This came in a couple days ago...
> View attachment 10017450


I'm loving mine... 3 weeks old.

Cheers!


----------



## Neek (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Speedy has arrived!


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received, Seiko Alien Ripley SCED035










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Watch hobby doesn't have to be expensive. $32usd Soviet Sportivnie 1MChZ Kirova.
Now I need a Nato strap!?


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



txaggie9307 said:


> Just showed up and put a bond NATO on it!


That looks stellar!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jables341 (May 7, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Arrived last Thursday. 
Completes my monster sub collection.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neek (Feb 10, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Jables341 said:


> Arrived last Thursday.
> Completes my monster sub collection.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Taste the rainbow!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first quartz with a sweeping hand, I'm impressed:


----------



## Worksjo (Dec 29, 2015)

Just got this Tudor BBB in the mail today, and I'm loving it.


----------



## pjviitas (Feb 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

2 of these for my nieces at christmas.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered this from Ashford. Black Friday sale!










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Couldn't resist the black Friday deal from Deep Blue - this is in the post:


----------



## T_SIMMONDS (Jun 6, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hello all,

About a month ago, I ordered a Guinand 60.50-T2 from Guinand in Germany. I opted for the Glucydur Chronometer Balance Wheel option. They had just added it to the site as an option. They said that demand surprised them and they had to back-order the Glucydur Wheel. I also ordered the Chronissimo strap and the folding clasp.

I just got a notice that my watch has shipped and will be here next week. The waiting is the hardest part.









Best Regards,


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I grabbed a Borealis Seafarer II from the classifieds section here. It should be here on Monday. This is an upgrade for a Seiko SKX009.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On the way...









Brera Eterno GMT BRGMT4303 (picture from Keep the Time)

Just picked up...


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Lovely, what year was that made?


monza06 said:


> My first quartz with a sweeping hand, I'm impressed:


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

To arrive Tuesday morning 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastcasters (May 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sellers pictures, not mine. Spotted this on e-bay and it caught my eye - about £20.00 with postage so happy with the price. Looks pretty beat up around the case but looking forward to getting it. Will post more pics after I get it.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Jean Richard Terrascope


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I tried to order this from Ashford on Cyber Monday. I really just wanted the bracelet for my other Certina but I started to really like the color of the dial and it's simplicity. Plus for $128 with sapphire crystal and ss bracelet I mean how can you go wrong for that price? I pushed on the link and saw that had them in stock. I decided to wait till after I taught my 1st period class as they were about to walk in. An hour and a half later I opened it back up and to my dismay they were now out of stock. Very bummed. So I considered the blue ribbon but the name reminded me too much of Pabst and it was $70 more and I really didn't like the dial so I gave up. This morning I just decided to see if they had any follow up deals and there it was at that super low price so I grabbed the debit card and I can't believe how happy I am and how much I'm looking forward to getting it in a couple days.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I love dress watches!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The Seafarer II was delivered the other day, mint, sized and rolling.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The Seafarer II was delivered the other day, mint, sized and rolling.


----------



## don r (Apr 23, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got a Deep Blue with tritium tubes from Evine. Nice one


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I'm loving my gorgeous Alain Silberstein, new for November.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This is my Rakuten BF trophy. 









Now, I need bezel for it...


----------



## ccbad (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received this last week from DavidSW's cyber sale


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Should be in the mail shortly: 1 automatic and 1 quartz...

Seiko SSA083J2





Omega 18 carat


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Keaman said:


> Latest one was this, arrived on Thursday.
> Blue Link with the rare (non GMT) Calibre 7 movement


Beautiful watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ismiv (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Just received yesterday, I love the design. Pulsar day-date from the 80's in like new condition. Very happy with purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received this last week and also have a Sinn EZM1 en route!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra for my wife.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I liked my Filson Dutch Harbor watch with a green dial so much that I order a Filson Journeyman GMT watch from Nordstrom Rack. I actually paid less than the TJ Maxx price and got my choice of color. These pictures are from wristwatchreview.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



godfather0917 said:


> Received this last week and also have a Sinn EZM1 en route!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is truly impressive, congrats !


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This is on it's way as I have nothing with a red dial; not very fancy, but I like it. It says it is a 38mm by 45mm, so it should fit my small wrists just fine(6.5" wrist).


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony N (Sep 14, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received this last working day of 2016


----------



## opmetal (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This elegant Skagen will be here tomorrow









...and then on Thursday my girlfriend's birthday gift to me arrives (Tissot Couturier)


----------



## ehansen (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Most recent acquisition... A few weeks old, thanks to cyber Monday holiday sales.


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Tried it on and had to have it. Going to have to sell some pieces, but this is in the mail on its way to me now. Omega Speedmaster "FOIS".










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dufresne (Dec 20, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It's here!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mthtitan (May 19, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This is on the way!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leonine (Mar 27, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Arrived last night!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegrahambo (Dec 12, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


















I just picked up the Squale Tropic GMT and am loving it!

Graham

#DailyWristCheck on Instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*......Just arrived
















*


----------



## what2watch (Jan 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Coming soon








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## nidjol (Dec 26, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My 1st Gen Omega!
















Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived. Can't wait to find a new strap for it (maybe canvas?) and save the rubber for summer at the shore!


----------



## TempusFazool (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








INCOMING!!!!! 145.022 Cal. 861 Omega Speedmaster Ca.1980


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just picked this up last night on the sales forum, my own piece of horological history, an early 6139 from May 1969.

(seller's photo that I'm borrowing)


----------



## teb1013 (Jun 28, 2015)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received! This is actually a maroon starburst (if that's what it's called) but you can't tell from the picture.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*











INCOMING !!

And I can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I am curious to own a high-accuracy quartz watch, but not so curious that I was willing to spend a lot. This seemed like a good way to explore the concept:










The high-speed hands are interesting, and the styling seems pretty good for the price point. I will wear it unless it proves disappointing in person, but the reviews suggest little likelihood of that.

Rick "waiting for shipment" Denney


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Alpiner race for water and fc classic moonphase









Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Rdenney said:


> I am curious to own a high-accuracy quartz watch, but not so curious that I was willing to spend a lot. This seemed like a good way to explore the concept:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went the same route for my HAQ. This thing is dead-nuts accurate.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the meantime, while waiting for Massdrop to arrive probably next week, this will arrive sooner:


----------



## watchmysix (Jan 2, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting for this to arrive tomorrow...can't wait


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



watchmysix said:


> Waiting for this to arrive tomorrow...can't wait
> View attachment 10779346


Oh man, you are gonna love it, eventually, because you first have to size the bracelet and you will need patience and good eyesight as there are small little collars and stuff. Prepare a well-lit work space and some time to do the job safely (no lost parts)

Unless of course you have an 8+ inch wrist.

After that, it is an amazing watch, does a bunch of stuff, perpetual calendar, etc.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*.......JUST RECEIVED Bernhardt (Swiss ETA ) GMT2 #BADASS





































*


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This Forest green dial Sixties Iconic Square is due to arrive in a couple of weeks (photo borrowed from web)...


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

....finally came in !!....Seiko Gen 1 BM...just cleaned it up....new Geckota going on 2morrow......


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

GG Divemaster









Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ayee36 (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

First diver!


----------



## ABN Medic (Feb 8, 2017)

Newb Here! At 48, Im beginning to collect. I have a Citizen BL5400 ,with Nato Edge strap ,coming in the mail from Joma, and a Cobra, also in the mail. I snapped a pick from Cobras FB page.


----------



## ABN Medic (Feb 8, 2017)

edit: BL5250, I want a 5400 though


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally....


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally got this one


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

EFR-527L-7 Panda


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this Smiths Everest a few days ago. Ordered it on Tuesday from timefactors.com and received it the day after! It's keeping great time at +1spd.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Mikkas (Jan 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This has been stuck in customs for almost 2 weeks now. Finally got notice that it's coming in a few more days. yay! 








Photo stolen from internet


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Pic from internet

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CVega (Feb 9, 2015)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Should arrive soon...!!

(Pic taken from internet)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kapsigmd1992 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Can't wait.


----------



## Len1738 (Sep 29, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have a Certina DS Action Diver on back order, should have it in two weeks!


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm expecting this in two days. Orient Star Retrograde. Can't wait!!! (Pics not mine)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

G24-002 promotional %10 discount.










SRP309 at a bargain price










From Massdrop group buy


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Dbl post


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

















Just landed...
Deep Blue T100 DayNight Mil Ops with the flats...jury is still out on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayare1 (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming! Seiko Presage SPB041.

Should be here by next weds, first watch purchase of the year :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Don't have it yet but it's on order


----------



## Mikkas (Jan 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Mikkas said:


> This has been stuck in customs for almost 2 weeks now. Finally got notice that it's coming in a few more days. yay!
> 
> View attachment 10843026
> 
> Photo stolen from internet


It has finally arrived


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Glycine Incursore, just arrived last night from a WUS seller. Adding to my California dial affordables collection! 
You can see I already put some scratches in the bezel at 1:00, so now I can quit worrying.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Managed to snag the 1621 Squalematic the other day.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Just in ........*

44mm. Sapphire. 20ATM. Full Chronograph. Light Blue Dial. Deployant.













Kurt


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It'll knock at my door in 5-7 days 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just snagged this off Amazon for a heck of a deal $350. Alpina AL525SC4S6. AL525 movement, open caseback.

















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sparked some life back into the watch fires...


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My Paul Picot has arrived and I can tell you, it's a magnificent piece, exceeded almost all my expectations, it feels as rich as an Omega that costs 5 times more, amazing polished finish, the bezel clicks perfectly with NO back play at all, the crown action is actually smoothER than butter, ticking is among the quietest I've come upon, even the cyclops looks nice on this watch, all in all, one of the best watches I've owned.


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have been going back and forth on the Davosa Ternos vs Ternos Pro for about 6 months. The Ternos would be my smallest diver, but the Pro would be my thickest diver. Both really stretched my comfort zone. Finally pulled the trigger on a 40mm No Date tonight.


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

..JUST ordered from Deep Blue a Juggernaut IV..... NEW 40% off code !!!....PRES40....for presidents day...worked fine !!.












...can't wait till comes in...I've heard from a WUS that was disappointed with the lume on the ceramic chapter ring......my other DB's are fine. I'll check on arrival and post a pic....Peace...BIG EDIT---Must read: I received the Juggernaut IV a couple days ago. I completely disliked it. Crappy lume on bezel...scratched bracelet....and the face was like shiny tinfoil !!...Sam @ DB was great !!! E-mailed me a shipping label and back to them it went...credited my PayPal no problem at all !! Some may like this watch for just over $300 US...wasn't my cup-of-tea. I have other DB's I love...just disappointed on this one. A+ customer service though !!


----------



## Don Nghia (Mar 18, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived 1 day 

Is it handsome?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Two NIB bargains:

SKZ285 Starfish










SRP309 (not sure if it will have the X or not)


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I bought my first Omega today. A nice Planet Ocean 2500D. Thanks dinexus and WUS.


----------



## back2class (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Nice. Think Omega may be my next purchase.


----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally ordered one of these babies:


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got a new acrylic crystal for my Speedy Pro. Tracking one down had become a real pain with Omega pulling parts licenses

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Here it is, at my door!










Sent from my P023 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



jamsie said:


> Sparked some life back into the watch fires...
> View attachment 10900698
> View attachment 10900706
> View attachment 10900714
> View attachment 10900722


Nice watch but whats the huge white box on the dial with 2016 written in it? the designers clearly had a brain explosion, would have been a lot nicer without it.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Cobia said:


> Nice watch but whats the huge white box on the dial with 2016 written in it? the designers clearly had a brain explosion, would have been a lot nicer without it.


Looks like he was trying to mimic the old Rolex Submariner Comex dials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been getting caught up in small production batch watches. Delivery sometime mid march.

Thin ceramic bezel is what pushed me over the edge on this one.


















http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/evant-watches/tropic-diver-300-vintage-limited-edition-150

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sital (Feb 15, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Have this one coming in May/June









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Glad you asked!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-dan-who-4071898.html


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived two days ago.









Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just snagged this on that auction site. Wanted a day date watch, can't afford a Rolex day date, didn't want to spend the money for a Tudor date day. This will scratch that itch for very little out of pocket.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fresh from the Zenith AD a week ago.



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Brey17 said:


> Been getting caught up in small production batch watches. Delivery sometime mid march.
> 
> Thin ceramic bezel is what pushed me over the edge on this one.
> 
> ...


These are HOT

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mmarc77 (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this Delma delivered today from Fedex. It is in excellent condition and barely looks worn and supposedly came from the estate of an English Nobleman. (I bought it anyway)  It is only 34mm without the crown and pushers but wears a lot larger. My wrist is 7 1/4 and it wears more like my 38mm watches. I don't own any Lemania movements (1873) and to me, it is a beautiful one. The dial is a bit busy but I have to say I really like this watch. The coin bezel, machine turned dial and the mother of pearl sub dials, that really look cool when the light hits them, all make this a nice piece to me. Gold is not popular with many but I love a nice, solid 18k gold watch and the case on this is substantial compared to most of my vintage 18k watches. It came on a generic leather strap so I put it on a new, brown Zenith leather strap and now need to hunt down an 18k buckle. It is a limited edition of 50 and I haven't been able to find much about the brand but have seen some Delma vintage chronos in the Chronograph Suisse vein. I think it will make nice business watch and is a lot different from both my modern and vintage watches I normally wear so I think it's a nice addition. Feel free to comment or criticize.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My 2nd FC and first moon phase









Sellers photo


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Keithcozz (Oct 10, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The *Dan Henry *_1939 _model should be here on the 25th...I can't wait, as I fell immediately in love with this watch.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting for / being built:


----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

That Dan Henry watch is fantastic for the money. I had to bookmark the page for a future buy!


----------



## jatherly (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived!!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Brey17 said:


> Been getting caught up in small production batch watches. Delivery sometime mid march.
> 
> Thin ceramic bezel is what pushed me over the edge on this one.
> 
> ...


Really like tht one


----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

#########.....received and returned the next day...DB juggernaut IV....########






....this watch DID NOT meet my expectations...nor would likely meet yours. I had read some complaints about the lume from other WUS's. I decided to judge for myself because of I have 2 DB's I love and the lume's are incredible !!. My brethren were spot on. The lume on the bezel was sad...the "new" scratched bracelet delivered I could have had DB replace...but the face of the watch wasn't yellow===more like shiny tinfoil !! For $307 US delivered, maybe shouldn't complain loudly..but Sam @ DB customer service was GREAT !! No questions asked (even though I gave him an earful),,sent me a return label right away....once in the mail he credited my PayPal immediately. Overall...because of Sam and the outstanding customer service--they have not lost me as a customer. I felt I should should share the GOOD and the BAD to fellow WUS's...because that's what we do....right ?? ...........I did end up purchasing a watch within "OUR" community that I passed on before the DB purchase and am anxious to share that with you when it's in my "watchful" hands.....Peace my friends.


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Vostok 710059 Blue Scuba Dude. Been wanting one of these for forever. 








Glycine Combat 7 Sandblasted. Could not pass this stupid deal up for $229.99. 
Will be divorced after this....


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just purchased from eBay, a long coveted Omega AT 2503.33. The white face/blue indice beaut. Ordered an Aaron Bespoke blue leather strap with green liner to compliment it. Should be a nice work watch. Goes with our logo's colors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I couldn't resist and bought the Eterna Super Kontiki, can't wait till it gets here next week!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My newest:


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Came in yesterday!


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Man this baby is pretty. But it's hard to get that blue to pop in a photo. Just received today. Incoming Aaron Bespoke blue leather strap coming. Can't wait to get it off the bracelet!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

"You're my boy, Blue"









Seller photo


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hi,

I'm relatively new to (automatic) watches. I always used to be interested, but never really pulled the trigger due to the hefty price tag. Last week this changed while I bought and received my first automatic watch. It's a Maurice Lacroix Pontos Chronographe and needless to say I'm extremely satisfied with it. I like the straightforward design with just the right amount of details and of course the fact that it has the reliable ETA 7750 movement. Some pictures:









































While it was being shipped to me, I found this forum. After spending a good amount of hours of reading and admiring what more watches can be had, I'm afraid this will not be the last purchase.


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Later this week my PO will have a sibling. My first Speedy ships tomorrow.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










En route.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propoflurane (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Unboxed today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Late night boredom purchase. Just pulled the trigger.










Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Only model of the Yacht Racer line that has Indiglo.










This Moonview arrived yesterday


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have two incomings, both arriving on Fri 5 May according to the information I've received:

Sinn T2, black dial on the black rubber strap:
Sinn Uhren: Modell T2

Orient Ray 2, blue dial on the bracelet
https://orientwatchusa.com/shop/mens-watches/faa02005d9/

I also ordered the orient "dolphin" rubber strap - not a fan of bracelets.

The Orient was an impulse buy... not sure how much wrist time it'll get!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got it few hours ago.









Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SZEN006 White Night Monster










MTD-1082










Bronze Skindiver arrived last week










MRG-1100 titanium Frogman


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



kclee said:


> View attachment 11758506
> View attachment 11758618


Congrats man! I'm really thinking about getting one as well. Right now I'm holding out in hope that they'll produce the ultra-slim titanium version in blue as well!

Beautiful watch!


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Good evening

I have been watching on ebay on chrono 24 constellations for more than 5 years, too many of them have wrong crowns, wrong hands, bad redials and too patined dials. But knowing my extreme attention to detail and absolute unforgivingness when I buy something, I wanted perfection and I got it. Yesterday I stumbled among this rare and not very common 1970 integrated bracelet constellation which was stunning and priced very attractively it is the ref 168.045-368.845 with a white gold bezel, so I purchased it. The design is relatively modern as well as very elegant and the watch is not oversized, it is also sober and very discrete which avoids you the question :"Is that a real one? " It is also a fully overhauled watch from a very reputable long time seller 
Pics are seller pics, so enjoy the appetizer;-)











Have a nice evening everyone

Best regards

Georges

P.S: A pie pan connie from 1955 might be in the works soon


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



kclee said:


> View attachment 11758506
> View attachment 11758618


So how do you like it. I absolutely love it in pictures and have been really considering it. Would love to be able to see one in person though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I picked up this Dan Henry for my buddy's son. He's graduating high school next month so we thought a Chris Reeve sebenza and DH chrono were in order.


----------



## JustMe74 (Jan 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have an Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean incoming (model 215.30.44.21.01.002). I'll post pics when it comes (tomorrow).


----------



## ac921ol (Sep 21, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this. Already dropped off at the watchmaker for a mod.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

may this thread never die.

in addition to the Air-King i have incoming, finally getting in this Certina DS-4 which I kept getting drawn to:


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Super stoked


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Eagerly awaiting one of these (pic courtesy Rolex) sometime later this week if FedEx keeps to their schedule . . .


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arriving this week from Asia, MTD-1082 Super Illuminator has 2 LED bright enough to be a flashlight.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got this JeanRichard Terrascope on the way. Really like its clean engraved dial, floating rhodium markers, and of course that beautifully finished JR case design. :-!


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fresh in this morning courtesy of Ian Walsh of Watches of Lancashire:


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Wow, big chunk of watch!! Beautiful all-white!


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Beautiful 1-2 punch. Man, I wash I had that kind of firepower. Excellent pics, too.


----------



## Scribeliever (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## globetrotta (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Latest NATO acquisition really excited except that I have to scotchbrite the hardware oh well time to resurrect my school days metalworking skills - cannot wait but it will be two weeks to get to Oz...like everything else. Have also a use for the tin for my EDC first aid bag... winner!


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Davosa Ternos 40mm, lug to lug 48mm, arrived yesterday. I wish I had known about this watch before I bought the Longines Hydroconquest. I seem to like this one better. For comparison purposes, this is on a 6.5" wrist. Comfortably, I think 40mm case size and 48 lug to lug is about as big as I would want to go....


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

High school graduation watch incoming! Never getting rid of this one (except to the grandkids someday haha). Steel version sold out overnight from Joma (my fault for posting it in the Heads Up thread) so made an offer to the Gooroo for the PVD. I don't know which one I'd like better but the wabi will sure show up better on the PVD. The decorated Unitas 6498 is just so good looking to top it all off. Pics stolen of course.














Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



globetrotta said:


> Latest NATO acquisition really excited except that I have to scotchbrite the hardware oh well time to resurrect my school days metalworking skills - cannot wait but it will be two weeks to get to Oz...like everything else. Have also a use for the tin for my EDC first aid bag... winner!


Those are some good looking straps! Where from?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Eagerly awaiting one of these (pic courtesy Rolex) sometime later this week if FedEx keeps to their schedule . . .


Good choice!


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hard time deciding so both incoming


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this Longines Heritage Column Wheel Chronograph Record. So far, it's living up to my expectations!









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## leograye (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting for the postman, drives me crazy..........................


----------



## Kgod86 (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this an hour ago!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Vostok Amphibia in the new 670 octagon case, and with the new 922 dial. Really nice.


----------



## FungusAmongUs (May 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Ron521 said:


> Vostok Amphibia in the new 670 octagon case, and with the new 922 dial. Really nice.
> 
> View attachment 11881242


Very nice, I've got 3 vostoks on the way. Just made a thread about one, probably should have put in here lol.

Also have this Laco that should get here tomorrow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This Alpina Alpiner 4 Manufacture Flyback Chronograph has been ordered and I'm anxiously awaiting its arrival...


----------



## motogt68 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Beautiful Helson! What are the dimensions?


----------



## motogt68 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Great brand! Great choice on the Manufacture! You will love it.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this Orion 







my first micro brand one

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## M26 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming!


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



audio.bill said:


> This Alpina Alpiner 4 Manufacture Flyback Chronograph has been ordered and I'm anxiously awaiting its arrival...


Here's a picture that better captures the exceptionally fine finish and its silver dial without the yellowish tint that my previously posted pic exhibited:


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this bad boy


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Had a weird desire for a vintage, gold, small, jump hour. Found it. Here on Thursday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

So, this talk about Eterna being in trouble reminded me why I liked the KonTiki...and why I sold it (slightly larger than I wanted). That lead me to find a good deal on the Zodiac Sea Wolf 53, and after at least 15 minutes of due diligence, I pulled the trigger. Apparently it's being shipped by carrier-turtle since it will be here in 7-10 days (but hey, it was free). Here's a pic "borrowed" from the web. Real pictures when mine arrives.


----------



## J.D.B. (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Another nice job by MWW.


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ships on Monday! Can't #%€@&$+ wait.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*Mint Jelly
*


----------



## balllistic (May 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New to me but pristine Maratac Mid Pilot purchased from @City74, along with new Maratac Zulu in ACU grey and leather watch taco from Countycomm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Merry Christmas to me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Be here Friday


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



himynameiswil said:


> Merry Christmas to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great Christmas present!!!! Congrats!

Sent from Tapatalk 
-J


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

today









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



jdanefrantz said:


> That's a great Christmas present!!!! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk
> -J


Thanks! I celebrate my holidays on an as-needed basis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWatchologist (Jan 28, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This just came in this Saturday from a fellow member here! Wore it today for the first time and received two separate compliments from friends during dinner. That's exactly two more than I've ever gotten in the past year.


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



pepcr1 said:


> Be here Friday


Mine is scheduled for Wednesday. Have a Marloe Chronoscope for fall too.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I resisted long enough Pic borrowed from the net:


----------



## fgriffith (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in today from a forum member...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It has taken many months to FINALLY get to order a G7-008, the Blue version Speed Timer by Gigandet. AmazonUS finally has it in stock and for only $92.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Klokers


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

One Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Black has left Auckland today headed towards meeeeeee.


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> Klokers


Congrats. You're on a roll!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This Airman. Always wanted a 24hr watch









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Two vintage seiko's: A 6105-8000 from 1970 and a 6105-8119 from 1976 in mint condition.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received today









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Went in blind on this one because there doesn't seem to be much at all on them online. Pic stolen from the interwebs but the Vertigo Diver Two from a fellow forum member. Been spending wayyyyy too much moola on watches, clothes, and shoes recently but my excuse for this one is I need something affordable I can get wet/beat up a bit for a few months until my meteorite Boldr Odyssey comes in. This will be my first ceramic bezel.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally my first micro passed thru customs, hopefully tomorrow brought by the postman...

Spy-pic:


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Forgot about this while looking for my diver I posted last night, but got this for my sister's med school grad, and it's going right to her door. Shhh, she doesn't have to know it was only $35! At that price I would've gotten a few more for myself and future gifts but it was the last one.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Will_f (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










GXW56 above is pre-owned, need the module to put inside a Red 56.

Below is sellers photo of my new-to-me SZEN009 orange Night Monster, my 7th Monster.


----------



## globetrotta (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Until I can get the funds to buy a Damasko DA37 Black which may never happen, for a daily beater costing me $60 I bought this on a whim last night...what have i just done...worried I may have flushed $60 down the proverbial....Timex Expedition Acadia Full White Lume as a daily beater...now for a PVD hardware strap think I have an old Toxic Balck NATO lying around somewhere...still $60 IMO is a bargain for just about anything almost spent $200 on Seiko 5 PVD but not white dial and really wanted a full lume style. Momentum was an option but really again not PVD for a change.


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*







The Kiwi has arrived! Moana Pacific Professional Black from Magrette


----------



## Nicksam (Jun 18, 2015)

Just received it


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived today the Airman 1. I was interested in getting the purist version, but the price of this one was unbeatable so I got this version instead









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've de-chromed two Komandirskies (one of which is still waiting to be put back together...) but have been wanting a custom Amphibia for a while. Got these plus a spring bar tool to take advantage of an eBay code.








Now to decide which Dagaz bezel...








Funny how the bezel and insert will be worth almost as much as the watch itself! My excuse for this one (because I've been buying clothes, shoes, and watches at almost the rate of my incoming college freshie income) is I'll sell off my other more expensive diver, so technically I'll be making money!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A double incoming


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









GW-M5610BC-1JF


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Chirv said:


> I've de-chromed two Komandirskies (one of which is still waiting to be put back together...) but have been wanting a custom Amphibia for a while. Got these plus a spring bar tool to take advantage of an eBay code.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The irony is dripping.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Nicksam said:


> Just received it


?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Judge1 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hi All, my 4th watch to the collection arrived today, not the biggest name but fell for the design, plus its running a Valjoux 7750. Very happy with this one;































​


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko Sara011! Too me 2 years to find this bad boy. It has a 4L25 movement in it. Now I am on the the hunt for a 4L27.


----------



## Aleblanc (May 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

just ordered one of my dream watches - Tudor Black Bay Bronze m79250bm-0001

Stock photo from the ad


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This new one received yesterday. I finally added a chrono

























And it makes a great addition to my current collection (shown in whole for the first time!)


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Two incoming


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonHK123 (Nov 1, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A vintage vostok amphibia radio room is on the way










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kcarson0825 (Jun 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got the Hamilton Navy Auto. I wanted a little orange in the bezel without paying for the PO.. and I'm glad I did. I think it's a great looking watch at a very affordable price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unknownsoldier (Jun 20, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not the most exciting of watches in comparison to those here, but my new "beater" is here, it a greta watch all round and tbh I'm stunned by the quality.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

1968 Seiko just arrived. Got a 20mm strap crammed on 19mm lugs for now, have to find something that fits better.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ok no jokes please, this is seriously on it's way and I have no idea why. I really could not resist. Come on guy's it Mickey Mouse everyone loves this adorable rodent. It may actually help Invicta recover.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Two possible keepers in a day. Now, that's what I call a great day!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MONTEMONT (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

VICENTERRA Jura Suisse Tycho Brahe T2 with rotative earth 










More photos here : https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-vicenterra-tycho-brahe-t2-4470866.html


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Picked this up recently and am very happy!!

Made a thread about getting the Big Pilot and there have been just 2 posts, so I am sharing here as well!


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

GG chrononaut limited







edition for Diver's watches Facebook group.

Pic taken from the web

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Here is my new Tag Heuer Formula 1 Red Bull Racing Special Edition chronograph. 

The design was inspired by another, legendary Tag Heuer ... the Monaco











At the beginning of their review of this watch, the publication Calibre 11 said, "...we'll start with the conclusion- we think this is the best looking Formula 1 ever made by TAG Heuer..." https://www.calibre11.com/review-tag...-bull-caz1018/

And, I agree!

Packaging on this is superb and makes one feel they have just received a wonderful luxury item.






























And this dial lights up and commands attention - so, if you like subtle watches, this is NOT for you. It is striking!



















And here is my current "family"


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Heritage arrived a few days ago


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Dougiebaby said:


> Here is my new Tag Heuer Formula 1 Red Bull Racing Special Edition chronograph.
> 
> The design was inspired by another, legendary Tag Heuer ... the Monaco
> 
> ...


A handsome watch, and good looking family!


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



mykii said:


> A handsome watch, and good looking family!


Thanks Mykii


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I will self assemble my next watch (probably the last one in a while). This one will be built using parts from B-Line Watch AG (Swiss) and will use a lovely tri-compax Hamilton H-31 movement, it's a caliber with 60 hour power reserve based on the mighty ETA 7753. I used the standard configuration suggested by B-Line as I find it OK. The rotor will be replaced by an esqueletonized one painted in anthracite color. I think I'll have it ready in one month  









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Aurora Demo Computer Clock:

Gavox demo


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've wanted one of these for the last 20 years. Finally stumped up the cash to get one


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Well after managing to not buy a watch since october last year I finally caved and put a deposit down on one of these.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Prime Day snag, finally found a new SKXA35 at a fair price. Thanks to all you fellow cheapskates who post awesome deals on the f71 forum Bargain Thread, and in this case MacinFL I think had the deal:


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Always wanted to try a seiko skx, but saw a special promotion so for the same price i got the seiko srp779


----------



## himynameiswil (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



eblackmo said:


> Well after managing to not buy a watch since october last year I finally caved and put a deposit down on one of these.


Congratulations! Such an awesome watch. Definitely show us more when it comes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko Zimbe marine master limited to 222 pieces

(Seller's photo)









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## borat4presidente (Jun 17, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Picked up Saturday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EDCTimes (Jun 1, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Minimal with a pop of color. Thought I wouldn't like its smaller size, but its nice to have a light weight mechanical with no frills to grab and go.


----------



## michaeliany (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Wife had this stuff in her car. We had it shipped to her office and she forgot to tell me she's had the straps for a week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Helm Khuraburi









RMD


----------



## kum (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just put a deposit down on this one today (show piece showing at our local boutique), delivery later this year unfortunately, as always cannot wait . . .


----------



## frankcastle123 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Christopher Ward C8 Worldtimer










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



frankcastle123 said:


> Christopher Ward C8 Worldtimer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First ChrWard I really, really like. Dem crowns tho!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Limited Edition Spinnaker 49er race start timer chrono. Discount code in TimeBum article and on Bargain thread in Affordables forum.


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming is my second Nivrel


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Parts parts parts! Still gotta decide if it'll go on shark mesh or rubber... Who am I kidding I'll probably order both. (third pic is just for the ceramic bezel insert)









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Coming tomorrow morning. This is the new version of the very lightly pre-owned one that's coming my way









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Dan Henry 1970 on a Brady Strap (not pictured). Was going for the gray but got a banger deal on it from Reddit's watchexchange so might just try trading it if the color doesn't grow on me. I've been diver-less for the past few months but I'll have two this weekend (other being the custom Amphibia) once I get home from summer classes!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Glockcubed (Mar 24, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this beauty.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Recently picked up a Khaki quartz for my GF. Hope she'll be smitten with it; I know I certainly am.


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sea Storm on a nice pattern NATO from HNS straps.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thesupermanning (Mar 10, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Hooray! I just got my Damasko DA47!!! I am completely smitten by this piece. I cannot stop wearing it... I even slept with it on last night. I put it on a 20mm Marathon Natural Rubber Strap (so it has the wonderful vanilla scent, and its also super comfy and tough). I had to sell my Sinn 556A and some other items to get this, but I don't regret it. I can see this being my go-to everyday watch forever. I have the 12 hour bezel for meeting my work travel needs, I have a full lumed dial for checking the time anywhere, I have antimagnetic shielding so I can use my watch right next to my iPad Pro (lots of magnets in the keyboard) and my sound system, I have Viton seals so I don't have to worry about chemical exposure (since I work around occasionally chemicals as an engineer), I have a workhorse ETA movement that can always be serviced, and best of all... I will never scratch my watch again due to the hardened steel! The legibility is the best I can imagine a watch to offer, and the day date is a huge plus to me since I can't remember what day it is half the time. I was concerned about the lumed dial looking green, but I'm surprised to see that the white is perfect... its almost has a warmness to it, that is hard to describe. I'm in Watch heaven. Love love love.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## frankcastle123 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received Today...............new favorite:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New version blue vintage Amphion has shipped! Should arrive tomorrow, Thursday.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This M-Force V1 is on its way 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



umarrajs said:


> Received Today...............new favorite:
> 
> View attachment 12397699
> View attachment 12397703


One cannot simply post this watch without a proper lume pic!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Pic from the web










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cpana2001 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the mail


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> Just arrived


That's nice. A lot more svelte (side view) than I thought it would be.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got a PAM 512 on its way. Should be here Tuesday
Obviously not my pic.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



oso2276 said:


> I will self assemble my next watch (probably the last one in a while). This one will be built using parts from B-Line Watch AG (Swiss) and will use a lovely tri-compax Hamilton H-31 movement, it's a caliber with 60 hour power reserve based on the mighty ETA 7753. I used the standard configuration suggested by B-Line as I find it OK. The rotor will be replaced by an esqueletonized one painted in anthracite color. I think I'll have it ready in one month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally assembled 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DilliTime (Jul 31, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sitting at my residential address back in the UK are two pieces that I will pick up when I next return.....which is sadly not until December. Still, I'm sure they're worth the wait.

The first is a vintage Omega Seamaster 30 (1959-1961):









The other is something I've been lusting after for a while, a Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Grande Taille Shadow (1995):


----------



## hozburun (Oct 5, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received and very happy  Well done Seiko  Seiko SARY073 ( or SRPB41 ) ...


----------



## doogiehaoser (Oct 2, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## doogiehaoser (Oct 2, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Kgod86 (Apr 5, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SRP777









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this Orient. I'm in Love again








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received perfect on the rally









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I haven't had an Orient for a good long while and I needed an orange dialed diver. Goodboi7000 scratched that itch and OH!! LOOK! PRETTY COLORS!!!















I really like the Strapsco curved end silicone straps, so this one got one also. Lighter than the bracelets and it breaks up all the stainless on my wrist.

RMD


----------



## Bob Duckworth (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



cpana2001 said:


> In the mail


Excellent choice in the watch AND the weapon!

1911's rule.

RMD


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Valjoux 7750 inside Accu-Swiss 63c121


----------



## WatchProblem (May 21, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming from WatchBuys! Makes Fortis #5!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today. Digging it so far.


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the mail right now:

My FIRST Rolex:










Due to arrive early next week. This is going to be a LOOOOOOONG weekend.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting for this.

Pic taken from the web 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Impatiently waiting for end of August delivery.

DOXA 50th Anniversary SUB 300 Professional


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just pulled the trigger on the Alpiner Alpiner 4 in glacier blue.









IG: Tradekraft


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered a Hamilton Khaki Aviation for $209 from Ashford. Store display, never worn, in theory at least.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Aaaaand...I just remembered why I didn't order this watch the last time I saw it. 19mm lugs. Seriously? Luckily a couple places make 19mm NATOs.



atdegs said:


> Just ordered a Hamilton Khaki Aviation for $209 from Ashford. Store display, never worn, in theory at least.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



atdegs said:


> Aaaaand...I just remembered why I didn't order this watch the last time I saw it. 19mm lugs. Seriously? Luckily a couple places make 19mm NATOs.


It might look good on a tropic style strap, which has some flexibility with its width.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Thanks for the suggestion. I might try this place out too, they claim to have 19mm straps with brushed hardware, which is basically a unicorn. 
nato-international on eBay



TradeKraft said:


> It might look good on a tropic style strap, which has some flexibility with its width.
> 
> IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Awaiting delivery of this behemoth, ETA 25 Aug 17.


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the post.

Alpina Seastrong from Oct 1966. Month and year of my birth.


----------



## Dante231 (Dec 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



dwilliams851 said:


> In the post.
> 
> Alpina Seastrong from Oct 1966. Month and year of my birth.
> View attachment 12431467
> ...


Absolutely awesome!

What's the best way to hunt down a birth-year watch? Does chrono24 sort by year? Are there other useful tools?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AzDesertKicks (Jun 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Took me awhile to find this, so glad it's finally here!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

















Just received my Alpina

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Dante231 said:


> Absolutely awesome!
> 
> What's the best way to hunt down a birth-year watch? Does chrono24 sort by year? Are there other useful tools?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I was just lucky to find it on the internet advertised that way.

I know you can filter Chrono24 results by year, so that can help. Just search Omega for example and click the year (pull down menu) at the top of the page.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

First quartz since I got "into" watches. Not even gonna lie, I'm stoked for this one. Only bidder on eBay, $25 shipped.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Montblanc Heritage Chronometrie 112533









A $50 off code from Jomashop popped up while I was buying so I picked up a Montblanc wallet as well. I've been carrying the same cheapo wallet from Target for the last ten years so thought I'd have a dressier change of pace to go with my new dress watch.


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Oris Chronoris date. It's a two watch buying kind of day.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



DrGonzo said:


> Oris Chronoris date. It's a two watch buying kind of day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a great watch, I can't wait to see them start popping up more.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just won this bid. I swore I was done with vintages for a while... Guess "a while" is over! Love the honeycomb dial and funky numerals. First enicar.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



dwilliams851 said:


> In the post.
> 
> Alpina Seastrong from Oct 1966. Month and year of my birth.
> View attachment 12431467
> ...


Wow. alpina 10. Great find


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



DrGonzo said:


> Oris Chronoris date. It's a two watch buying kind of day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's gorgeous  it's on my list. 
40mm right ?


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Jeep99dad said:


> That's gorgeous  it's on my list.
> 40mm right ?


39 if I'm not mistaken. I've really been wanting a vintage vibe 70s racing watch but I've decided chronos are not my thing. I'm hoping this will fill that niche nicely.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



DrGonzo said:


> 39 if I'm not mistaken. I've really been wanting a vintage vibe 70s racing watch but I've decided chronos are not my thing. I'm hoping this will fill that niche nicely.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Hope it does and congrats 
Where did you source it ?
Did you get it from an AD? Mine doesn't have one. They sold the 1 they had so i couldn't try it on.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Missed the delivery attempt for this one, so I'm off to the PO tomorrow to retrieve it.


----------



## DrGonzo (Aug 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Jeep99dad said:


> Hope it does and congrats
> Where did you source it ?
> Did you get it from an AD? Mine doesn't have one. They sold the 1 they had so i couldn't try it on.


I saw that Topper is an AD and had one in stock (on bracelet). I have seen positive posts about them so I fired off an email. They asked if they could call with a price so I gave them my number. They called in a couple of hours with a fair price and said they could order it and should get it in about a week. Shipping is included and it will have a two year factory warranty. I forget the gal's name who called but she was easy to work with.

They sounded busy, which I suspect has to do with providing that kind of service. So far I have no reason not to recommend them.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



DrGonzo said:


> I saw that Topper is an AD and had one in stock (on bracelet). I have seen positive posts about them so I fired off an email. They asked if they could call with a price so I gave them my number. They called in a couple of hours with a fair price and said they could order it and should get it in about a week. Shipping is included and it will have a two year factory warranty. I forget the gal's name who called but she was easy to work with.
> 
> They sounded busy, which I suspect has to do with providing that kind of service. So far I have no reason not to recommend them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Yeah they are great. I deal with Rob there.  good crew


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko just got delivered today!
This is my second Solar watch for work . Recently, I purchased Citzen Eco-Drive Brycen. I really like the way this Seiko looks and might replace the shiny stainless band later on.

Enjoy!
Peter









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ordered last night. Now I just have to wait a bit.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just unboxed...Orca Dive Bronze 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColeG (Mar 31, 2017)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received: My first Rolex. 2016 SubC no date


















Picked it up from a great seller on TRF. Gotta say I'm hooked!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carfanatic991 (Mar 27, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hope to receive this in the mail this week. Looking forward to it, my second Rolex. Exp 36mm - 114270


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This beauty just came in..


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today.








Unimatic x WOAW Modello Uno U1-DHK LE 19/30.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fortis cosmonaut, the older Lemania 5100 version















Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the post.


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Went on a Selling / Buying binge ...Bulova arrived Friday ...and cant wait for the Kemmner to arrive any day now ! Love the wine color dial


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



dwilliams851 said:


> View attachment 12431467


Mic drop. 
This made my day! What a stunningly-gorgeous watch. And special, too -- Congrats on the birth year/month Alpina.

You hammered this one out the park!


----------



## Judge1 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After owning a few skeletons (most have no date), this arrived yesterday with date window, a nice looking watch:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bling! Polished Orca with turbine bezel. Have the polished bracelet in the kit as well.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this beast as part of a trade - had to take whatever to move my piece. That being said, I'm more than impressed with the fit and finish and bezel action - much more stunning in person. Still too big for me so still going on f29. On a different note, took summer classes but just came back to start my actual first semester of college. Stoked!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It's supposed to be hot-footing it from Germany as we speak.


----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Seiko SRPB31 just arrived at lunch. So far I'm liking it!

I didn't line up the internal bezel on this shot, opps!


----------



## blkadder (Dec 14, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Well, it's going to take a while to get, but I backed the TC-9 Divers Watch on KS. I am always leery of anything on KS, but the creator has run successful watch campaigns in the past. I have always loved the look of the Seiko 6105 models, but with today's prices on them, I thought I would give this one a go. I was not early enough to get the stainless version, so I opted for the black PVD coated with the military dial. I think it will make a great addition to my collection.

Ron


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



mpreston said:


> View attachment 12453295
> 
> Seiko SRPB31 just arrived at lunch. So far I'm liking it!
> 
> I didn't line up the internal bezel on this shot, opps!


Ditto SRPB31 inbound. Anticipation!


----------



## ugn9 (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



dwilliams851 said:


> Ordered last night. Now I just have to wait a bit.
> View attachment 12444109


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugn9 (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



mpreston said:


> View attachment 12453295
> 
> Seiko SRPB31 just arrived at lunch. So far I'm liking it!
> 
> I didn't line up the internal bezel on this shot, opps!


Liking it !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the post.


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Little packet from uncle seiko 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONE A2003 met Tapatalk


----------



## Judge1 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My Dad just handed this to me, he bought it in 1969 - Rolled Gold Breitling Navitimer, I think my life is complete.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived this morning. Still grinning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

And it's here!



















16610 (from DavidSW) that arrived this morning.


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Enroute - mail and on order.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered this Orient M-Force Bravo








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This just showed up a couple of hours ago courtesy of a fellow Wis.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New SRPB31


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Picked up this today the







the poormans62mas Seiko SBDC053

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New LE with black case, no date and back to the original Bulova font.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



JDCfour said:


> Just ordered this Orient M-Force Bravo
> View attachment 12463213


Love the bezel, case and excellent orange dial.



yankeexpress said:


>


This looks totally awesome.


----------



## Tekmaster (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this, I'm going to use it as my work watch









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ordered yesterday so I'm waiting to receive this


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Three in the mail. Two old and one new. Not my photos (or my specific used watches).


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

2 incomings for me, and both rather dressy which is unusual for me. Quite similar in a lot of shallow aesthetic ways but totally different at the same time. First an early 70s jaeger Le coultre master Quartz







and second one a Baume Mercier classimo exec gmt









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got it 
Love the central minutes of the Lemania 5100 movements









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hot Tubz (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just landed today!


----------



## Hot Tubz (Mar 17, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



WatchHoliday said:


> Ordered yesterday so I'm waiting to receive this


Congratulations! I think this might be next on my list.


----------



## harshad4005 (May 22, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received last week -









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJMcvey (Mar 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this one yesterday, seeing if I can make it as a one watch guy for a while... we'll see....


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On it's way...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The black Moonwatch is new


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On its way.
Been looking for a larger vintage non gold chrono.
38mm Lemania. Not in the best condition, but it's a start.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Awaiting this one!



Tekmaster said:


>


I love this. 



yankeexpress said:


>


Very cool to see these two in the same shot. Love the strap, No Date and Old Logo on the black model.


----------



## ugn9 (Jul 2, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Judge1 said:


> My Dad just handed this to me, he bought it in 1969 - Rolled Gold Breitling Navitimer, I think my life is complete.....
> 
> View attachment 12456035
> 
> ...


I like this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived. Well packaged, protected, and safe.

Indeed, Lum-Tec and Tsovet had great presentations and RGM was immaculate. This occupied a great middle ground, and I was really excited to open it.

First "diver" watch I've ever owned. You'll have to wait a month for a review 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## GeogProf (May 14, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

First post, longtime lurker.

I have the Omega #SpeedyTuesday LE coming my way sometime this month.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Oris depth gauge









IG: Tradekraft


----------



## P695 (Aug 23, 2016)

Just got my first G Shock, gets here in few days!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

2017 Speedmaster Professional. It should arrive tomorrow. I'm really excited, I've wanted a Speedmaster since before I knew their significance in history, or popularity amongst WIS (pic borrowed from Omega)


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SLA017. Should arrive later this week :O

Random internet pic...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming number 50 of 50









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



TJ Boogie said:


> 2017 Speedmaster Professional. It should arrive tomorrow. I'm really excited, I've wanted a Speedmaster since before I knew their significance in history, or popularity amongst WIS.
> View attachment 12481243


You won't be disappointed. I had the reduced but it was just a hair too small so I sold it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



RustyBin5 said:


> You won't be disappointed. I had the reduced but it was just a hair too small so I sold it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic Rusty, I'm excited -- I have 8" wrists, and anything from 37-42 seems to work on me. I'm hoping the pro will be just right.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*





FedEx tracking site still says "not available for pickup" but it was since last Friday. Went to the pickup store today and they gave it to me. Shoulda gone last Friday evening. Live and learn.


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Due by end of week.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Have just taken an interest in slide rule watches and just received these from different eras









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itubij (Feb 2, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Recently acquired to keep company with its two older brothers


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

8% eBay bucks pushed me over the edge on this one. First moonphase, first chrono, first Chinese, first pointer date. Stoked!









Also have this in the mail from a trade deal, gonna be a catch and release though. Said I'd buy a GPU (been running integrated graphics with an i5 lol) before any more watches but wanted to take advantage of the code. Priorities!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> FedEx tracking site still says "not available for pickup" but it was since last Friday. Went to the pickup store today and they gave it to me. Shoulda gone last Friday evening. Live and learn.


Not the usual offering from Bulova. Rather nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



TJ Boogie said:


> Fantastic Rusty, I'm excited -- I have 8" wrists, and anything from 37-42 seems to work on me. I'm hoping the pro will be just right.


It's not flashy. But case finish is excellent.
It's not dressy. But it reeks of iconic understated quality.
Suits pinstripes, jeans, blazer, rugby top equally well.

Oh and I doubt it will ever go out of fashion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Midoman said:


> Due by end of week.
> 
> View attachment 12481623


Who does the green canvas strap? It's awesome!


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



dwilliams851 said:


> Who does the green canvas strap? It's awesome!


Miltat Strapcode canvas

https://www.strapcode.com/store/cordura-canvas-c-274.html?infoBox=0


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived love it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Midoman said:


> Miltat Strapcode canvas
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/store/cordura-canvas-c-274.html?infoBox=0


Thanks.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A bit of a mess, but something to start playing with.
Needless to say, it's a beater.

View attachment 12482633
View attachment 12482635


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just unwrapped this Orient M-Force Bravo 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

_1st Vintage Omega

_


----------



## all74 (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just bought from Ashford and now waiting, waiting, waiting... 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










1 of 10


----------



## DrewM (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It was my birthday and my wife got me a present. Anxiously awaiting arrival. Also have a Strapcode Hexad Oyster incoming to go with it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



atdegs said:


> Three in the mail. Two old and one new. Not my photos (or my specific used watches).
> 
> View attachment 12467829


Congrats. Can't wait to hear how you like that Carpenter 
Mine says hi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



oso2276 said:


> Just got it
> Love the central minutes of the Lemania 5100 movements
> 
> 
> ...


So freaking awesome


----------



## motzbueddel (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Look what the postman just delivered! 














































All the best,

Steffen


----------



## Marka1980 (May 26, 2017)

Ive got these two turning up in the mail soon to double my collection.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My latest contribution on kickstarter.

And now I have to wait for this beauty:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> 1 of 10


This lume shot is a 10 out of 10!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in (4 hrs now)


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Did not buy this one, but just got it as a gift from my brother.

A big diver, in house movement, power reserve complication, and free!

No complaints over here 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first quality mechanical watch, an Orient Bambino


----------



## Oklahoma (Feb 9, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Selling my speedy pro sapphire sandwich for the speedy moonphase master chronometer.

So selling this










For this










Get to pick it up Monday.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not my image but I have this beauty inbound


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*











96b236


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this Wed (or Thursday not sure now )


----------



## Pheeelco (Jun 30, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ecozilla incoming!

Not allowed to post a photo as my post count is too low


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

114060

Pic taken from the web










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Highly modded and customized Seiko 7002. Received it yesterday. Took me over a year to finally get the whole thing designed and get someone to put it together. Would like to get another slight modification but don't really know how to do it so this will have to do for now.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90 (Aug 19, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko turtle SRP773, bought on the bay this morning for a very good price 








It comes with original and batman bezel, curious to see how it feels on the wrist because I don't usually go that big

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boze (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Guilloche Seiko just arrived this afternoon.


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered a 2017 Oris Aquis from Rob @ Topper Jewelers. Should be arriving on Thursday.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bulova Stars and Stripes









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*





Couldn't resist a black Swiss automatic chrono at $324 delivered. Awesome bracelet too.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> Couldn't resist a black Swiss automatic chrono at $324 delivered. Awesome bracelet too.


My only Bulova says hi







currently for sale at $300 ironically and $24 postage lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

There's this NOS UG triple date moonphase









and this `74 Omega Deville









Hopefully they both get here within the week.


----------



## TheOneInYellow (Jul 28, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not going to do a big write up tonight, but, take a look at these three-part Instagram links of when I received my OEM official (and very, very expensive) Tudor North Flag leather strap, usually reserved for Ref: M91210N-0002, to complement my 316L stainless steel bracelet (Ref: M91210N-0001):

*Instagram #1*

*Instagram #2*
*
Instagram #3

*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










SRP745


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I thought you already had this one?



yankeexpress said:


> SRP745


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Rocat said:


> I thought you already had this one?


Not yet, but do have SRP783 Mt. Fuji LE


----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just opened the parcel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming: Helgray TCD-01 Blue and a Glycine Combat Sub, should be here tomorrow!


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



boze said:


> Guilloche Seiko just arrived this afternoon.


Ooh!! Very classy.


----------



## JessePinkman (Jul 19, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drttown said:


> Incoming: Helgray TCD-01 Blue and a Glycine Combat Sub, should be here tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 12502999
> 
> ...


I bought that exact same Combat Sub last month. I love it, and I'm sure you will too. The Helgray looks cool also. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










New factory refurbished (probably a department store overstock) Swiss Made automatic chrono, either 7750 or SW500, for $266 delivered. Got extra 10% off. My other 3 Accu-Swiss from this seller have been BNIB, all under $360 delivered.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this Sinn 556 Anniversary LE from *timefleas* (he's a stand-up guy - great seller):


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Guess what just landed?

2017 Oris Aquis Date Diver










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Amphibia SE 150L07









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in...


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Deleted double post


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Chased it down at FedEx


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this for a steel of $137 AU brand new, should arrive next week hopefully.


----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been a few years and sorta just getting back into watches again. Here are a couple I received this week:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SRPB55


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Skx009 received yesterday and already swapped out the bracelet for a NATO....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A G-Shock one does not see everyday, G-7710KRT


----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived this week...


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

5 days now. And still not left my wrist...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Hogan1976 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in today!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived yesterday SRP745 Mt. Fuji, etched bezel looks ceramic but don't think it is:







Both Mt. Fuji SRP745 & 783


----------



## kapsigmd1992 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just traded up with Govberg for this fella.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

114060









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


>


Bracelet looks awesome. I saw your Incoming pic the other day and almost immediately bought the watch on looks alone, but then I noticed it's a 45mm. Still awesome

A great catch and duo. Congrats on the pickup.


----------



## eg01st (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the mail from Amazon - Bulova Moon Watch on Bracelet:


----------



## eg01st (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Davo_Aus said:


> Skx009 received yesterday and already swapped out the bracelet for a NATO....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really recommend you look into some BluShark natos. That will add more premium look, especially Alpha Shark.


----------



## eg01st (Jun 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Hogan1976 said:


> Just in!
> View attachment 12504883


Wow, this looks close to a watch I designed my self in free time. Check out the thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f77/my-own-design-inspired-my-favourite-watches-4465282.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Black Samurai SRPB55 arrived today


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Brellum duobox on it way!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBandito (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received. Magrette Vantage Bronze.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



MATT1076 said:


> Brellum duobox on it way!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. That's an amazing looking watch congrats


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Arrived today, and put on a rubber deployment from the leather it came on. 
This watch is light!!!! And thin.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thomas-david (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

3 currently inbound.








Sinn 556i on Bracelet








Seiko SBP051- Black on Bracelet








Omega Pre Bond Seamaster

Going to be fun justifying all this to the boss.


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Nose art


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








can't wait to get my hands on this, but can't stop worrying about it too o|


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

just snagged this one on impulse
solar quartz gmt samurai - never thought it'd happen


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

FedEx delivered it 30 minutes before this pic was taken.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*









Unfortunately my first chrono has gotta go back all the way to China... Small white line of dust or maybe even a scratch under the crystal visible in the pic in front of the base of the minute and hour. Otherwise seems like it'd be a great deal but also not sure if I'm a chrono type of guy and I've never liked chrome finish. If it grows on me the rest of today I might go for a microbrand ST19 such as the new Marloe... If not, I'll just stick to three handers. As a freshman engineer also don't really have a use for such a formal piece (I know, chronos aren't dress watches blah blah blah...)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko Monster SRP315. The last Monster under $200.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first auto-chrono. Love this shade of blue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally got it.

Saw this beauty of a watch posted lastwinter in the "WRUW today" thread.
I have been on the fence about buyingit since then.
The $ was a little out of my budget. Back then most prices I saw were in the $430+ range.
I've noticed the prices slowly comingdown.
I said to myself "If I ever see oneunder $300 I'm gonna buy it".

My patience paid off.

I made an offer for this one off ebay. 
$250 - declined.
$275 - declined.
$295 - accepted. W/ free S/H.

I can't wait!
Just had to share.


----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've wanted a MOP face for some time - liked the Tissot MOP Quickster under the glass, but not on me. Then I saw this one. Some sites said it was a women's watch, others said it was a man's. I think Tissot calls it unisex (I'm a guy). Just got it today, and the strap was noticeably too small. So I went to my local shop and got a very nice, thick leather band, and it looks great!

Excuse the fingerprints


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



eg01st said:


> I really recommend you look into some BluShark natos. That will add more premium look, especially Alpha Shark.


Thanks will check it out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davo_Aus (Sep 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Orient star classic arrived yesterday... resized the bracelet then changed the strap to a blue leather one which I think works quiet well .... I usually wear 40mm+ and at first the classic looked so small but it's growing on me



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchmenaenae (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Davo_Aus said:


> Orient star classic arrived yesterday... resized the bracelet then changed the strap to a blue leather one which I think works quiet well .... I usually wear 40mm+ and at first the classic looked so small but it's growing on me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## castlk (Apr 11, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

_*This Glycine Combat 6 Vintage landed today

*_


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this today










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered this Zelos Bronze Hammerhead. Christmas delivery 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I was promised faithfully that this was about to depart Germany at any time.


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Citizen BT0080-59E perpetual calendar. On sale at my local TJ Maxx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The 40mm version, should have it soon


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My new-to-me Planet Ocean enjoying the view on the way up for coffee at Doi Chaang.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Incoming


----------



## bossrik (May 18, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

.


----------



## bossrik (May 18, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I like this blue and how readable it is!


----------



## bossrik (May 18, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this coming in. Hopefully EARLY next month.


----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this yesterday....

















Nice real ebony exterior with a very soft genuine leather interior. I really like it. ;-)


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

If we do a statistic here, we shall know who are the No.1s this year b-):-x:roll::-!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SRPA11 arrived today. Put it on Obris Morgan rubber strap:

View attachment 12534181


View attachment 12534195


----------



## Tompie913 (Aug 15, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in time for Halloween. I'd imagine that this was one of the last new 2nd gen Monsters... in the world. $194 shipped.









Absolutely amazing watch for the price.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Arrived Monday, SRPA11 on Obris Morgan rubber


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

1971 Hamilton Dateline... Freshly serviced, even.


----------



## HickWillis (Jun 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This showed up yesterday!
View attachment 12541735


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



frozenotter said:


> Got this yesterday....
> 
> View attachment 12530537


What a gorgeous box. From where would one procure such a fine-looking watch box, I wonder?!



yankeexpress said:


>


This' the best yellow on yellow on a watch I've seen; great work


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just picked up this Citizen Eco-Drive World Time A-T AT9070-51L at TJ Maxx. I'll post better pictures after I've tested it to make sure it is receiving the atomic clock signals correctly, 
though I feel like it will since it was spot-on to the second when I picked it up. First time that's EVER happened.







​


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



















Just picked up the 300 Big Triangle and I really dig.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

Got these this week


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## mrhy56 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

IWC Porsche titanium









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This G Shock arrived today. My first solar, first 6 band, and first Casio in 10 years. GW-5000-1JF. It has a little 80's retro look and feel so I think I'll try to track down my parachute pants and vans.


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New Speedy Pro, out of the box, onto the NATO and on my wrist ...


----------



## JarneN (Dec 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered my 4th Seiko 5


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Blue Angels Swiss Ronda chrono, sapphire $89 delivered


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vespacar (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been looking for a good one for a while. Hopefully it's as good as it looks online when I get it.


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Glycine Combat 6 (pic from the seller)









Seiko "Cocktail" Blue Moon - SRPB41 / SARY073 (pic from the seller, Gnomon) - definitely ditching the bracelet...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Still in Germany. Probably out clubbing with the Sinns.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



fvc74 said:


> Glycine Combat 6 (pic from the seller)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i recognize that wrist. You're the one who bought Art's Glycine congrats


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Jeep99dad said:


> i recognize that wrist. You're the one who bought Art's Glycine congrats


Yes Sir! Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joespeed29 (Jul 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

USPS delivered on columbus day.. i will never say a bad thing about them ever again i promise

just delivered..my grail..

Lifetime achievement (unlocked) !


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



sticky said:


> Still in Germany. Probably out clubbing with the Sinns.
> 
> View attachment 12567419


Oktoberfest

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

my last ebay purchase, the last one for the year, pristine condition omega constellation model c from 1967


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

1969 Bulova Devil Diver.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It's finally landed guys! Hot from Germany comes the Zeppelin Hindenburg.


----------



## HickWillis (Jun 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got a Sinn 104 in the mail, hoping to have it by the weekend!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Grabbed the NOS Flightmaster SNA413


----------



## matador02 (Feb 17, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Well, I got my new Tudor Black Bay Blue last week. Here she is all fitted.


----------



## GeogProf (May 14, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



RustyBin5 said:


> Incoming number 50 of 50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't ever given Steinhart much thought, but the presentation is nice and the watch itself is very attractive. Congrats!


----------



## GeogProf (May 14, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



motzbueddel said:


> Look what the postman just delivered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting on the arrival of my grail tomorrow...Omega Sea Master Planet Ocean 8500 (45mm)


----------



## Judge1 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My daily beater has always been the Tissot Courturier, just upgraded to the Valjoux version, love it..


----------



## HonzaH (Aug 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting for Cartier Galbee Date 18K, Omega 2201.50 & 2236.50. Will share pictures when I get them.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived yesterday:










And










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










23121 Speedway


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitan (Feb 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Judge1 said:


> My daily beater has always been the Tissot Courturier, just upgraded to the Valjoux version, love it..
> 
> View attachment 12602981


It looks great, nice upgrade


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After a year of trying to get competent service, my baby arrived back home today!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally decided to upgrade from my old quartz watches. These guys came into my life this month.


----------



## boossard (Aug 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

these arrived earlier this week and getting ample wrist time


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Chucho73 said:


>


Super-Duper!

Fancy the clean dial and this smart strap combo, too.

Congrats on such a beautiful Longines.



Kulprit said:


>


Dig this vintage awesomeness.


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



soaking.fused said:


> Super-Duper!
> 
> Fancy the clean dial and this smart strap combo, too.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hitting the 'bay:

Revue 38mm x 28mm:









Phenix - same case, I assume, and from the same "family":










Vulcain - also same family, ladies watch 24mm:










This last I bought thinking my niece might like it - cheap enough risk at $48 - and i sent her a pic and she thought it looked beautiful and will accept it as her 21st birthday present.


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My wife saw me ogling (and buying) watches. She decided she loved the Georg Jensen "bangle" style watches. I found a beautiful example of the limited edition hammered silver face model, at an excellent excellent price...

It is now on its way to Canada. Kind of pricy for a quartz movement, but keeping the spouse happy is priceless, eh?


----------



## dmmai (Mar 2, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



AllanR said:


> My wife saw me ogling (and buying) watches. She decided she loved the Georg Jensen "bangle" style watches. I found a beautiful example of the limited edition hammered silver face model, at an excellent excellent price...
> 
> It is now on its way to Canada. Kind of pricy for a quartz movement, but *keeping the spouse happy is priceless*, eh?


*Smart man !*


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sinn 556 Anniversary Edition. Driving to Frankfurt to pick this up on Monday.

This will complete the trio of Tudor Black Bay Black and the Seiko Cocktail Time, those three and a variety of straps will be just perfect.

Gave both my Steinharts to my brother-in-law and the Bulova Moonwatch to my dad. That cleans up the drawer nicely.


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



AllanR said:


> My wife saw me ogling (and buying) watches. She decided she loved the Georg Jensen "bangle" style watches. I found a beautiful example of the limited edition hammered silver face model, at an excellent excellent price...
> 
> It is now on its way to Canada. Kind of pricy for a quartz movement, but keeping the spouse happy is priceless, eh?
> 
> View attachment 12610621


Further to this...

My wife was having trouble deciding on whether she prefered the vintage mechanical or the new limited edition. She seemed to slightly prefer the newer one. So that's what I bought her.

today I tested out a "best offer" on the vintage. So now she'll be getting that one as well.


----------



## mpaler (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received my first Jump Hour, the jury is still out


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Recently received a Seiko SBDC053 Blue Diver and Seiko SARX033 white dial dress watch.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Deleted, is anyone else having problems posting pics?


----------



## armouring (Oct 29, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got a few pieces on enroute!

First up, this '02 Poljot Sturmanskie Yuri Gagarin 40th Anniversary chronograph. Picked up from the original owner. #185/999 of the original run. This one is a 38mm.



















Next, this Landeron-48 powered Hydepark chrono. 34.5mm case. Definitely the one I'm most excited for.



















Last, as a bonus, I decided to tack on one for her. I really liked this little GP, and will serve her well as her first Swiss/vintage combo. 17.5mm case.



















Hoping the week flies by until I can pick them up.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Marlin handwind reissue


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABN Medic (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Snagged this Luminox Scott Cassell last night, off ebay, sub $200!!!









Under $500 collecting noob


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just decided to pull the trigger on this Bulova. My biggest watch purchase to date. Having seen one in person recently, it won me over. I have been a space nerd since a kid (was T-2 months when the Eagle landed). My other watch is a space watch too. Also I am a Bulova fan. So, kind of had to. 










Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frydaddy (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered this morning a Tissot Seastar 1000 diver ...... can't wait to recieve it!

Borrowed picture...


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first analog Casio. You gotta love a watch that cost less than a decent lunch.









Seller's photo


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I announced its coming arrival last week...now after some time for pictures....my new arrival/grail: Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 8500


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Doxa Sub 300T

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

40th Anniversary Easy Reader reissue arrived today. There are 5 other versions.


----------



## drttown (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Davosa Ternos Pro Blue on Blue and a CW Trident Pro 600 Red Bezel and Black Face!!!

View attachment 12619471


View attachment 12619475


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Handwind Reissue of the 1960s Marlin



Note the drilled lugs.





https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/timex-marlin-reissue-4561423.html


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On its way!

https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3898-14t-sb-mb.html
Looks like I bought the last one they had, because it now shows as "Out or Stock".
Not surprising because it was only $299. Jomashop has a few other Glycine and other brands still on sale for "Halloween" too.

Glycine Combat 7 Automatic with sandblasted stainless steel case and a sandblasted stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## azkid (Nov 20, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The Bulova arrived a day early! Sure is impressive in person.









Sent from my Commodore 64 using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In today's installment of don't drink and eBay. I don't even remember bidding on it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABN Medic (Feb 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fresh off the brown truck!









NooB


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

These 3 arrived this week...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Impulse purchase today. Since it's on it's way I'll have to rely on eBay photos.



















34mm is really small on me, but I'm a sucker for bumpers and 34 is about as big as you're going to get.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived today!
Tissot Seastar 1000 Chronograph Diver

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2017)

Omega speedmaster


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Been looking for a 6309 for a while and couldn't seem to find one that made sense (original/price/service/condition). Snagged this one up from Hub City Vintage. First time buying from Seth, but he seems like a good dude. Excited to put it on my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



AllanR said:


> On its way!
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/glycine-watch-3898-14t-sb-mb.html
> Looks like I bought the last one they had, because it now shows as "Out or Stock".
> ...


Well the good folks at Jomashop let me down, so this particular watch is no longer on its way. Despite the website saying it was in stock when I placed my order. I saw that it was marked Not in Stock immediately after placing my order, so contacted them to make sure it was on its way. It was not. They said they had to order one from their supplier, so I cancelled my order.

It cost me another $50 but I found a similar watch (3898-15-sp-mb) on EBay, and that watch is hopefully on its way now. This merchant claims to be an AD for Glycine

watch can can be seen here https://www.timescapeusa.com/products/glycine-combat-7-ref-3898-14tsp-mb, but was not ordered from that site.


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today, a gift for my wife. The only watch she's ever really coveted.
George Jensen Viviana Torun. This one is brand new, and a limited edition.
She doesn't yet know it, but an original, with the manual wind Chopard movement is also inbound.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally got one.


----------



## KANESTER (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

PAM 590 on the way!


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*













My first Oris. The Williams Engine date. All of two days old


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








the calling is strong....


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I must be a real sucker for punishment because no sooner does the Sinn 903 land than I order this one.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



sticky said:


> I must be a real sucker for punishment because no sooner does the Sinn 903 land than I order this one.
> 
> View attachment 12630681


Saw a used on for sale at a very good price just yesterday. So tempted.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Love the Doxa


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This has been a big week. First the SARW011 on Wednesday and then The Fortis Cosmonaut Classic PM on Thursday!!!


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This 52-0110 will need some work, It a grail for me - i first purchased one in the 1970's duty free in Suva Fiji on a family holiday ( so if you know of a bezel insert that's for sale please let me know -QUICKLY)


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Neighbor in my college dorm wanted his first "real" watch. Found this 40mm (with the new logo) for a banger deal on f29 so it's incoming for him. Needed to be on the smaller/thinner side for his wrists and he wanted a light dial pilot style. I'm stoked for him! Not bad for a first watch.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have these two incoming, both tracking for arrival Monday but I'm hoping for an early weekend surprise!

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe










Timex Marlin










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxbill (Oct 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just opened package:


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

From today on, I'm waiting for this beauty:









More information here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...hread-6-2017-a-3893898-1471.html#post44506335

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New arrival. I like it.
Glycine Combat 7, brushed case and band, with polished bezel and sides.


----------



## maxbill (Oct 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Moonwatch just came:


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Silberstein Marine Titanium








Reverso enamel


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Have my repaired (new) SARX033 in the mail.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Had a little trouble selling a Bronze watch of mine for what I thought it was worth but I was able to trade it for the majority of cash plus this one which is on the way.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I'm torn between these three but by months end one of them will be on my wrist God willing and the creek don't rise.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










SND255 pilot sliderule chrono


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first micro brand arrived this week. The Visitor Vale Park Officer.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Looks really good.
I wish it was 37mm like the SARB033/35 or I would already be buying one to upgrade..



towert7 said:


> Have my repaired (new) SARX033 in the mail.
> 
> View attachment 12647389


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

TC-9 Pilot just flew in the letterbox.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally pulled the trigger on one of these. The last thing I need is another diver.....

Hope to have it by the weekend.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just sized my new Citizen Eco-Drive Blue Angels Skyhawk A-T JY0040-59L that I got two days ago. It received the atomic clock signal from Fort Collins, Colorado just fine and is working as it should.








​


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I can't wait!


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

According to the tracking info my incoming 16600 spent 3 days at a postal center in North Carolina last week and now it's spent the last 4 days at a postal center in San Francisco. It's been 15 miles away from me for 4 days and I still don't have a scheduled delivery date. Curse you USPS.

EDIT: New delivery date showed up in tracking last night and the watch was delivered today. Bless you USPS.









photo courtesy of seller


----------



## jj4 (Apr 1, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Picked this up from eBay last week. 2531.80 aka the "Bond Watch"


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A new (old) watch for my wife.

Georg Jensen Vivianna Torun original watch, with manual winding Chopard movement.


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not here yet, but on its way, thanks to a generous price match from Watchgooroo.


----------



## Suburban Diver (Aug 10, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Not here yet, but eagerly waiting

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My newest arrival. Very Movado. Limited edition.


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 1887962
> 
> 
> This one (sellers pic) is working it's way towards my wrist and I can't wait.


That's a stunner!

Every watch has a story...


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



AllanR said:


> My newest arrival. Very Movado. Limited edition.
> View attachment 12664219


I have an affinity for Movado; Ultra Elegant model there boss!

Every watch has a story...


----------



## arodprn (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



jj4 said:


> View attachment 12655199
> 
> 
> Picked this up from eBay last week. 2531.80 aka the "Bond Watch"


If I didn't see my now Breitling S.Ocean Heritage, I would've pulled on this one. Congrats!

Every watch has a story...


----------



## bwvan (Dec 20, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Glycine Airman via Massdrop. Blue face with stainless mesh. Yay!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## priamo (Sep 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Came in last week.....


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Yesterday - still drooling









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived Friday; had it sitting in the window trying to get some late-autumn sun.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## towert7 (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been a few weeks waiting for a repair replacement, but it finally came yesterday!
Seiko SARX033


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Shhhhh... Don't tell my wife.....

I have one of these coming in.
It's a Mr Jones, Swiss automatic and each of the 50 are a little different.

I'll update later with unboxing and more pics....


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



anrex said:


> View attachment 12664717
> View attachment 12664721
> View attachment 12664723
> View attachment 12664725
> ...


Time for a cocktail, eh?

Whatcha drinkin' mate?? 
How about a Seiko Special: Sake and ginger ale?

(just made that up)


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Shhhhh... Don't tell my wife.....
> 
> I have one of these coming in.
> It's a Mr Jones, Swiss automatic and each of the 50 are a little different.
> ...


That's pretty cool, and relatively affordable.


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

N O M O S


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



AllanR said:


> My newest arrival. Very Movado. Limited edition.
> View attachment 12664219


Limited edition? In what way?










Rick "curious" Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Not limited, but rare enough for all that--an automatic Classic Hexagon on a wave bracelet. Usually, the automatics were on straps.

The bracelet is like no other.










Rick "an early Christmas present" Denney


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



SaoDavi said:


> That's pretty cool, and relatively affordable.


Yeah I thought so. 
Maybe, with luck, the artist/designer will be the next Gerald Genta.
Or at least somewhat famous...

Maybe? Could I be so lucky?

Ha Ha! I'll let ya all know how it looks.


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A watch I've always liked but never enough to pay actual money for, so I'm quite pleased that I was able to acquire one in a trade this week. Hope to have it by the weekend:










And then there's this which arrived last night:










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Uncleasy (Nov 20, 2017)

Found today amongst a deceased relatives belongings. It was in a bag with some other less interesting old watches. Ive never seen one like it. No model name on it. Larger hands and a very rounded back. Gave it a couple winds and it runs great. All buttons work. The spidel bracelet has a turnable date feature. So it was apparently last worn Nov, 1974. Relative was a pilot. I haven't attempted to open the back. Thanks for any help with ID. 
Arlan


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seems like I have ran through more Pilots than a major airline over the years. But I truly love the style of watch.

It is interesting that the 36 did not appeal to me in my early years of collecting for being as modern, having a screw-down crown and for the Yellow accent sweep hand (and despite Yellow being my favorite color).

After owning many sizes and brands of Pilot-Style watches, really enjoying the 40mm case coupled with the incredibly crisp, legible dial with Blue AR so far.

Figured to share here and contribute to this already wonderful thread.

Power Reserve checked out and is now ready for flight; hope you enjoy pics!!


----------



## Hour Hand (Nov 20, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Citizen Parawater.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Just paid for this. Got an awesome price. Pretty excited.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ffswhyme (Nov 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sometimes I wonder if I should be sharing this with the world... sometimes I think I should hide my shame...

From left to right... Seiko Lord Marvel 36000 (5740-8020), King Seiko 45-7001, Halios Laguna II, and Halios Seaforth (latest unreleased edition, haven't ordered this yet but there's no way I'm not picking this up when preorders get put up...)


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Samurai Zimbe.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Tomorrow.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Junkers 150 Years Hugo Junkers Chronograph Alarm Watch 6684-1​


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

First deep blue (on blue silicone not steel). Banger deal at $150 for sapphire, nh35, MOP (also have 2 abalone and a ton of other MOP). Also picked up a 18mm blue leather band with a brass pin for my de-chromed blue dial CCCP komandirskie.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ok Ladies and Gents,

I got it in, and it's more odd than I believed. Odd in a good way.

The "Chaos Window" from Mr. Jones Watches.

It reminds me of something Salvador Dali would make. A little tough to read at first, but you get the hang of it soon enough.

At 40mm it fits well. The case is well made, strap is good quality. I think for about $400 it's a good buy. 
Here is the unboxing and a few pics on my desk. (Just FYI- the time on the watch is 1:10 PM)

I think I'll put into rotation, just to see if anyone notices.

Enjoy!!


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









FedEx just delivered my first Lange. I feels a bit small (albeit massively dense) coming from my mainly sportswatch collection (>40mm) but I am sure I will get used to it.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

That Chaos is incredible!



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok Ladies and Gents,
> 
> I got it in, and it's more odd than I believed. Odd in a good way.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



riff raff said:


> That Chaos is incredible!


And here it is set to 4:55 PM


----------



## uwtiger (Apr 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> And here it is set to 4:55 PM
> 
> View attachment 12707891


That's awesome and is an amazing work of art, but I might have a hard time figuring out what time it is.

So it's a simple military watch for me. Sold one of these in the forums a few months ago and couldn't find a replacement. So tracked down a new one and just got it today.

Citizen Royal Marines GMT


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Oris Rectangular Complication, just in from Joma. I love the look, but the strap is too shiny. Also, I can't find the quickset on the moon phase (if it exists). Still, I was missing a moon phase and this will serve nicely.

Oh, and it hacks. There was a thread recently where someone questioned if this hacked and others said it didn't.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I wondered how you read the time!



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> And here it is set to 4:55 PM
> 
> View attachment 12707891


----------



## Watch your wristwatch (Jul 14, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Stupid "Heads up I found a bargain thread" hit me hard this last week or two. All inbound this week.
Torgoen T05 for about $90, This Citizen I grabbed up for $116 and the Hammy Pioneer Mechanical for $329. $535 for 3 watches.... Not too bad. I'm a little concerned that the Citizen is gonna be a monster at 46mm but I think I can pull it off. I'm normally not into IP Coated cases but I am loving these!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Tissot T-Navigator (in the mailbox) and a Hamilton Navy Sub (on the way).

Pardon my English.

Cheers.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sterile Royal Oak


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got my new Baltic. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I was very intrigued by the Longines 1945 Heritage when pics first surfaced on Hodinkee and at Baselworld earlier this year. I never thought it would be on my radar, but when I went out last Saturday to finally have a look at it, it ended up coming home with me. I was highly impressed for the value given the price. It feels like a very well built watch, solid, and very lovely to look at.


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Spinnaker Fleuss - should be here tomorrow, can't wait!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sea Dweller today and Glashutte Original Hand Date tomorrow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



kepa said:


> I was very intrigued by the Longines 1945 Heritage when pics first surfaced on Hodinkee and at Baselworld earlier this year. I never thought it would be on my radar, but when I went out last Saturday to finally have a look at it, it ended up coming home with me. I was highly impressed for the value given the price. It feels like a very well built watch, solid, and very lovely to look at.
> 
> View attachment 12709055
> 
> ...


Very nice, congrats! I like that one.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



franco60 said:


> Sea Dweller today and Glashutte Original Hand Date tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Merry Christmas to you! It's good to be the king. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## dman2112 (Dec 20, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Impulse ebay purchase from an AD. $299. Can't get hurt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



rfortson said:


> Wow, Merry Christmas to you! It's good to be the king.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Just swapping some cash assets to watch assets!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CellestinoHernendes (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



kepa said:


> I was very intrigued by the Longines 1945 Heritage when pics first surfaced on Hodinkee and at Baselworld earlier this year. I never thought it would be on my radar, but when I went out last Saturday to finally have a look at it, it ended up coming home with me. I was highly impressed for the value given the price. It feels like a very well built watch, solid, and very lovely to look at.
> 
> View attachment 12709055
> 
> ...


That's a great looking watch. It benefits all the more from Longines restraining themselves from adding a date. I have often felt that many Longines pieces are ruined by their insistence on including the date.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



CellestinoHernendes said:


> That's a great looking watch. It benefits all the more from Longines restraining themselves from adding a date. I have often felt that many Longines pieces are ruined by their insistence on including the date.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agree. I'm glad Longines resisted the temptation to modernise it by adding a date. Instead, they decided to give more room to show off the beautiful dial. A date, no matter how well executed, would have interrupted the visual style the watch has.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Breitling Crosswind Special 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HerveB (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



kepa said:


> I was very intrigued by the Longines 1945 Heritage when pics first surfaced on Hodinkee and at Baselworld earlier this year. I never thought it would be on my radar, but when I went out last Saturday to finally have a look at it, it ended up coming home with me. I was highly impressed for the value given the price. It feels like a very well built watch, solid, and very lovely to look at.
> 
> View attachment 12709055
> 
> ...


Yikes, that is lovely. I'm in the phase now where I want to pare back to just a few watches, one being a light dialed non-dress watch for the old 9 to 5. That would do.


----------



## Czar Quanovan (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I'm trying to patiently wait for the Timex Marlin reissue (is it just me or does it seem like purchasing watches from manufacturer websites have the longest delivery times?)


----------



## Mathematician (May 2, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one. Making its way through customs - least favourite part of the hobby.









(Not my photo)


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



HerveB said:


> Yikes, that is lovely. I'm in the phase now where I want to pare back to just a few watches, one being a light dialed non-dress watch for the old 9 to 5. That would do.


I think it is a great smart-casual watch that offers a lot whilst appearing quite simple at first glance. The bezel is flat and has very clean lines, as does the case. So it has a utilitarian look, but then you look closer at the subtly brushed, warm dial and the long, leaf hands with the delicate curves in a very deep blue hue. The numbers look painted, but they have a height and shine that gives them more dimension. It is a very well executed watch that feels solid and doesn't seem cheap in anyway i.e. no corners cut.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first GMT arrived last week. I thought I could never be a cyclops guy but ultimately had to strap one on to be sure. Turns out I'm okay with it and it works pretty well on this 16710. Currently at my watchmaker getting checked out but soon to be back on the wrist.


----------



## beowulfpt (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## 907rx7 (Nov 24, 2015)

Picked up a quartz Maverick NIB for $145


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










I guess it technically won't be in the mail for another couple of weeks... but... it's coming. The only Seiko special that ever made me do a double-take. Usually don't dig on PVD, but the orange and grey details really set it off. Whether or not it's really as limited-release as they claim is immaterial at this point. I liked it. I got it. Frugality and value for money be damned.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally arrived.









Pardon my English.

Cheers.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

the blue puck 1st generation. Sold it to a superb buyer/guy out of St. Louis and now he sold it back to me! Welcome back Puckaroo


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Medusa by Arthur Akmaev ;-)
Completed earlier this year but just arrived today :>


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today, Sammy SRPC07


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Damasko DSUB1 just arrived 









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got tracking info today on my new Undone Chronograph... Here's the front..


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My latest purchase for 2017 and might be the last purchase until the end of 2018.
(Pic from internet)


----------



## Frydaddy (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today from Bachendorf's in Dallas.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

En route from Japan. Wanted the AP look without the AP price tag


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived Limited Edition Victorinox Alpnach mechanical chronograph









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just picked up this Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53 Compression 40mm. Love the complexity of the dial/indicies and interested to test the Fossil STP 1-11 movement over time. Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bell & Ross BR-03 92 in matte black ceramic


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Turtle SRP779K









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Drudge said:


> En route from Japan. Wanted the AP look without the AP price tag


Details on this watch please?


----------



## Joachim88 (Jun 9, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting to add this to the collection ....


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko DX 6106-7089, from late 60's or early 70's.


----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Came in this weekend!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



CentralTime334 said:


> Came in this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Huge week for me. Both incoming: second pic borrowed



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My "Spawn Till You Die" Urban Chrono just came in an hour ago!
The hands look hard to see, but that IP Blue really shines when the light hits it.
The lug to lug is a bit long, but the 40mm size is a great fit for my arm.

Looks awesome!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Latest and last incoming for 2017:





































Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

One more and possibly last incoming for 2017. 1950s Baume et Mercier Chronograph in solid yellow gold. The tachy is the red postage stamp looking swirl in the middle of the dial. Very modern size at 37-38mm. Happy New Year all!










Cheers,

Shawn
@strappedwatchco on IG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered - arriving Friday. Photos courtesy of Jomashop!


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Eagerly expecting what I would consider as my first serious watch entry, a SARG007, on January 10 from Japan.










I have several straps in the mail as well for this watch. I've been wanting this watch since I bought the Seiko SNK809 and finally ordered it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Gator and ostrich straps!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



CentralTime334 said:


> Gator and ostrich straps!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you over indulged like I just did on straps....enjoy them 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



jmanlay said:


> Looks like you over indulged like I just did on straps....enjoy them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there such a thing as over indulging in straps!?! ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



CentralTime334 said:


> Is there such a thing as over indulging in straps!?! ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If so, I am guilty of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



CentralTime334 said:


> Is there such a thing as over indulging in straps!?! ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No no I am a serial over indulger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Victorinox Swiss Army Chrono Classic Chronograph 241656 arrived today​


----------



## bradhan (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



CastorTroy3 said:


> Huge week for me. Both incoming: second pic borrowed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Piaget is a flawless classic. Congratulations.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Time for a cocktail, eh?
> 
> Whatcha drinkin' mate??
> How about a Seiko Special: Sake and ginger ale?
> ...


Sorry it took so long to get back here. To say, I am not much of a cocktail drinker, but I do love my craft beers. But if you are ever in New Orleans, here is my favorite cocktail spot...


----------



## TacticalTimbo (Sep 21, 2014)

Custom Vostok Amphibia, Seiko bezel/bond Nato.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I got a surprise in the mail

My first dive watch! It's a Seiko mod to look like a Fifty Five Fathoms. 
Cool!!


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I received this two days ago...SARG007 new from Japan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Tissell flieger. Delivered for under $200. Miyota 90s5, 316L brushed case, sapphire crystal, heat blued hands and bgw9 lume.

Excellent dimensions at 40mm x 9.5mm tall x 49mm L2L










Not sure why, but was supposed to have the 9015, but they put the open heart version in this one. Pretty much identical movement anyway. It's a tad loud, but who is gonna complain for $199 shipped?


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Vintage Zenith Captain Chronometre on Zenith NSA.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Brey17 said:


> Tissell flieger. Delivered for under $200. Miyota 90s5, 316L brushed case, sapphire crystal, heat blued hands and bgw9 lume.
> 
> Excellent dimensions at 40mm x 9.5mm tall x 49mm L2L
> 
> ...


I don't have anything with those dimensions but seems like they would be great to wear. I'll have to read about this watch/model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Supposedly NOS off eBay, got a good deal, so we will see what arrives condition wise.
Heck, it is 20 years old


----------



## Brey17 (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



thecuborican said:


> I don't have anything with those dimensions but seems like they would be great to wear. I'll have to read about this watch/model.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does wear so well. Ever since I picked up an Omega AT at 39.5mm x 10mm tall, I have been fixated on the case size. Especially the height.

I am stoked about this cheapie. It is finished WAY better than $199 typically gets you.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*JUST RECEIVED : Tissot Automatic T-NAVIGATOR




































*


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*....IN THE MAIL #Hamilton Khaki Orange





























*


----------



## M4shooter (Nov 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this Seiko SRP779. I have a Tissel pilot in the mail too. That will be the last watch it 2017 putting me at a total of 7 since I started collecting in October.

Not sure what the next watch will be but I want it to be a special one for my flight school graduation.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

2007 transition piece. Z serial 2 line 14060M Submariner. I've been looking for this one a while.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fresh from the courrier.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived Magrette Moana Pacific Kara...


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New acquisition has arrived.




























Vostok Amphibia


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming RO 15450 blue dialed beauty . . . only a hundred produced I'm told so glad to have found one available, hopefully in next week (stolen www pic).


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sold off my Aqua Terra Quartz to fund a Railmaster, which has been on my list for a while. I really want the new non-LE version, but couldn't talk myself into ponying up $4k for one.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Incoming RO 15450 blue dialed beauty . . . only a hundred produced I'm told so glad to have found one available, hopefully in next week (stolen www pic).


Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My 18k rose gold Zenith arrived today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## kclee (Jul 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*














Chronofighter nose art Kelly :roll:


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Will pick this one up saturday


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










SRP273


----------



## ShanDon (May 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Omega Speedmaster Apollo 17 45th Anniversary limited edition









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally my Tonda Arrived




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bulova Precisionist 96B229. This is the 2nd quartz in my collection. Looking forward to that sweeping second hand!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived today - the Raven Trekker 40 caught my eye last year, but I never pulled the trigger. Once they were sold out, I realized how much I liked them, especially the brushed, yellow-trimmed later models with the oyster-style bracelet. Frankly, surprised I found one... really dig it. Far more comfortable than my old Black Bay and I love the subtle syling cues (definitely some Sea Dweller and Pelagos in there) while retaining a pretty original overall feel.









(and it matches my motorcycle's topcase)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived yesterday, thanks to the efforts of a fellow WUS to get it from a Costco and ship it to me.


----------



## freesole (Oct 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Literally got this about 30 minutes ago. Arrived from Orlando via DavidSW:


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Incoming RO 15450 blue dialed beauty . . . only a hundred produced I'm told so glad to have found one available, hopefully in next week (stolen www pic).


Didn't expect it so quickly but I'll take it, new with stickers and plastic protection still attached . . . I'm thinking it's definitely a women's model, I did not have to remove any links, which I always have to do normally. If my wrist was larger omg that'd have been a downer though I suppose I could always purchase additional links. At any rate, it's a lovely 'lil thing and I'm glad I was able to find one (thanks to DavidSW), some candids from though out the day.


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived this past week and a half:

Frank Muller 2802 in platinum
Nomos Ahoi Atlantic Datum
Patek Calatrava 3520










Incoming soon:
Seiko Presage SARY089 Starbar
Seiko Presage SRPC01J1 Starlight
Nomos Ludwig "Timeless Edition"

Then I'm done for the year.


----------



## nkrell11 (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting on an SKX009 on a bracelet that I bought from a fellow member really looking forward to it.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just bought this but will wear it after I passed my 30 days with my current watch


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



arejay101 said:


> Just arrived this past week and a half:
> 
> Frank Muller 2802 in platinum
> Nomos Ahoi Atlantic Datum
> ...


Why stop there? I mean we haven't even hit Basel yet!


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

...


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



CastorTroy3 said:


> Why stop there? I mean we haven't even hit Basel yet!


I should flip a few if I do switch up. Too many deals to pass up.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Inbound....as soon as my love sees this, she may adopt it


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Jazzmaster said:


> Chronomat GMT...


How many Breitlings do you have now. I'm guessing 9. It must be incredibly difficult to decide every morning.


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



CastorTroy3 said:


> How many Breitlings do you have now. I'm guessing 9. It must be incredibly difficult to decide every morning.


Eleven, but who's counting? :-d

In any event, I'm embarrassed to say that I posted this one in the wrong thread by mistake -- have had it for a couple years now...:rodekaart


----------



## good2go (Oct 9, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I received this SBDX001 a week ago and my new bi fold brown leather Alfred Dunhil wallet yesterday. Both great items that I’m very pleased with


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Should be here Tuesday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just took the plunge on an Orient 300m Saturation Diver from the 'bay.
I've always liked this model but was worried about how big it would be... my recent research showed that they were getting rarer for some reason, so I just went for it today, alea jacta est and all that.

Will post pics of it beating my puny wrist into submission


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Racerke said:


> Will pick this one up saturday


Arrived


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

INCOMING


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My second quartz that i might fell in love with, fresh from the courrier. Pardon the picture quality.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've wanted a Hamilton Auto, and fell for this Khaki Aviation model today, via Ashford. I think it will look great with a Bond NATO for summer use.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SRP273J


----------



## Blacktocomm (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Halios Seaforth Bahama Yellow/Sapphire







Seiko SARY085 Starlight Cocktail








Probably bought too many watches at once. IDK if I am going to end up keeping them both.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*
















Sharkey
























Adapters for Zilla


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Definitely a received post, but 2018 has been treating me well  been a while since I've been active here so long post.









I'd been listing, then taking down, then relisting, then reconsidering this watch since I got it with the stock bracelet (which I quite like - actually very high quality and unique yet attractive) but I never really bonded with the watch. I'd been considering a custom strap for some time but close to $100 for a band seemed unreasonable, but I finally recently bit, and now I can't get it off my wrist. I'm absolutely in love with both the watch and the band. Major thanks to Fu Straps on Instagram, he's been great through the whole many-month long ordeal.







This was my second ever major watch purchase, first Swiss... I traded it soon after but at its current going price on eBay I had to have it again, and I'm glad I do - I missed it. Awesome quality and heritage. Bulova A15.








Bonus kicks of 2018 shot.

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bloody watches (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


I just won this on a Japanese auction - it should arrive in a couple of days and clean up great


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*Omega TinTin

*


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got my Timeless Edition Nomos Ludwig in...


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived, love the grab-it-and-go factor of a quartz.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## SKX7s26 (Jan 7, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got a Glycine Airman DC-4 "Purist" incoming!


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hope to receive this beauty soonest, delivery time is January 









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This will be arriving on Monday from Germany!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RomeoT (Sep 10, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this yesterday from a fellow member. I'd never seen one in person so I was a little nervous about the size, but it wears great, about the same as my old Aquis or Sumo. Super light and comfortable, and the lume is as advertised! My only gripe, and it's a reach, but man, that shroud is polished!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SNZF15 new for $100 delivered


----------



## Adam_Micheal (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



RomeoT said:


> Just got this yesterday from a fellow member. I'd never seen one in person so I was a little nervous about the size, but it wears great, about the same as my old Aquis or Sumo. Super light and comfortable, and the lume is as advertised! My only gripe, and it's a reach, but man, that shroud is polished!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pick up, enjoy!


----------



## Honestsheet (Jan 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting on my Seiko sarb017 Alpinist!

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Stowa Flieger Klassik 41mm 6498 small seconds....waiting anxiously....


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A vintage Bond NATO was just delivered from Gecko for my also new Hamilton Pilot Pioneer. I think it fits quite well.


----------



## CentralTime334 (Jan 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It's here!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just pre-ordered my Hamilton Khaki Mechanical (no-date) from Topper. Hopefully it'll be here within a month or so. Also ordered a new strap from forum member @rene.r to go with it, because the stupid "NATO" it comes with doesn't seem to be designed for humans.


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got an IWC Aquatimer 3568 w/white dial on rubber coming. Will post when I get it


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have a Baume and Mercier Capeland with as copper dial on its way with an ETA tomorrow. Will try to decide whether I exchange it for the dark brown one. Have to see it in person...


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got a little intoxicated the other night and bought the pre-release of the Ball Engineer M Challenger in Blue directly from Ball. It's their first "in house movement". Hope I don't regret it. I'm a little nervous to be honest... https://shop.ballwatch.ch/80hrs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Hope to have tomorrow

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in

































Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JanW (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Getting this in the mail for my father-in-law


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



hrasco185 said:


> Hope to have tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice. Please post wrist shot once it arrives.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming: Merci LMM-01 w/ETA 2801-2. Just got scanned by UPS in Philadelphia, so maybe arriving tomorrow or Friday.









I was debating between 3 entirely different watches last week, the Halios Seaforth II, the Farer GMT, and the Merci LMM-01. A scheduling conflict scotched any shot at a Seaforth, and after crunching the numbers, I realized Farer's pricing algorithm is messed up. 
So that left the LMM-01, which is the first watch released by Merci, a French fashion retailer.
*Downside*: a) I would prefer a Seaforth or a Farer; b) Merci isn't a watch company; c) the last thing I need is another white/silver dial field watch; d) no lume. 
*Upside*: a) the LMM-01 is less expensive than the Halios and Farer by $300 and $1000 respectively; b) it was well-reviewed in the NYTs, Hondinkee, and a WUS unboxing/review _before_ it was revealed to be French president Macron's daily driver; c) 10% of the price goes to relief programs in Madagascar; d) the ETA 2801-2 will be my first non-vintage HW mechanical, and there aren't many choices in this price range.
*The truth: * I'm supposed to be abstaining from buying anything at all. I'm glad I chose the cheapest option, so it won't hurt too badly when I take a -35% to -50% hit in the Sales Forum a few months from now.


----------



## MaxIcon (Oct 16, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived from the 'bay a few days ago!


----------



## hrasco185 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Tres said:


> Nice. Please post wrist shot once it arrives.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



hrasco185 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As expected. It looks lovely. Congrats and thanks.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



CentralTime334 said:


> This will be arriving on Monday from Germany!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch but you stole my avatar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This new to me watch is on its way. If all goes according to plan, this might be the final addition to my collection.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting on this, in fact just about to go to pick it up.


----------



## slideit (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I hadn't heard of Dan Henry before the day I was absentmindedly going through WUS and found some thread on the topic. Saw a picture of a reverse panda design (1963), a design I've wanted for a while. 20 minutes later I ordered this:

20180205_203142

20180205_203233

20180205_203319

20180205_203211


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this little guy. Was wavering over snagging one or waiting but with 2017 now clearly in the rearview I wanted to get it before it was gone.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

About another week before this shows up: Romain Jerome Titanic DNA "steampunk" variant in natural stainless.

Totally recognize this is neither aesthetically nor functionally (50mm) for most, but I've been after one for a while. Have only seen one in person (rose gold), got to try it on in London which further cemented interest  Big fan of the DNA series and RJ's bold designs in general...









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Will have this beauty within a week. I spent couple of days comparing this to a used aquaracer and other choices in the same price range. I think i can live with a no lumed watch since i will wear this mostly in the daytime.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A project for sure! Bought this vintage Zodiac 73463 off someone who didn't want to tackle the restoration. Crystal is missing, hands are trashed, and I'm sure the movement is a mess. But the bezel and dial look great.

Plan is to do a full restoration inclined laser welding/refinishing on the case. Not sure what the plan for the hands is yet. Should be an awesome watch when all said and done though!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## vudedoo (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Coming in HOT! Should arrive tomorrow!








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived from Heuerville... Deep Brown Oiled with Beechwood stitch.

Well worth waiting for


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Received 3 days ago, enjoying its quirkiness a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zircular (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I completely lucked-out and got home just as the mail carrier was driving by. And he had my new Trident Pro!







I've wanted to buy myself a "nice" (said without judgment of any others) watch for years, one of these in particular, and first impressions are really, really good. I bought it "nearly new" but I'd be hard pressed to find any evidence that it's been touched by another human being. I'd be lying if I told you I wasn't mildly apprehensive! As much as I hate the cliche, pictures really don't do this watch justice. It looks and feels like a really well-made chunk of hardware. I'm chalking this up as a good save to an otherwise lousy Monday!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Manuyota said:


> Received 3 days ago, enjoying its quirkiness a lot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this design, I ALMOST bought it. Unfortunately I wish it had a real 12hr totalizer (for actually being a chronograph) instead of a 24 hr clock. It is such a cool watch too.


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I love this design, I ALMOST bought it. Unfortunately I wish it had a real 12hr totalizer (for actually being a chronograph) instead of a 24 hr clock. It is such a cool watch too.


I agree, I kind of like Seiko choice though.

This is because the vintage one did not have a 24h counter either, but had the 1/10th counter. This would have been cooler, this modern reissue actually can count up to 1/5th.

We have to say that the 7axx caliber series was absolutely outstanding for the time, probably one of the most complicated chronograph quartz caliber ever made

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

No incoming this evening, it's here! I picked up this Borealis Sea Storm from forum member EA-Sport this evening. I have a Seafarer II, but it has always been just a bit too large at 44 mm. The Sea Storm's 41.5 mm size seems just right on my wrist. It came with the rubber divers strap and this suede leather. I like the look but I don't think the suede will hold up well for me. I'll probably grab some kind of vintage leather as this style seems to really compliment the watch.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SRP465J1, love the guilloche dial.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Biggles3 said:


> SRP465J1, love the guilloche dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome looking watch.
I too love guilloche dials. But this (I just learned about 2 days ago) is a "hobnail" dial style. Kinda like Hublot puts on some of theirs.

Looks great!
Enjoy it!


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Manuyota said:


> Received 3 days ago, enjoying its quirkiness a lot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is modern retro cool!


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Manuyota said:


> Received 3 days ago, enjoying its quirkiness a lot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. I came close to buying one recently.


----------



## jconli1 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just landed. When I first saw the sneak preview, I placed a pre-order before the rest of my brain could catch up and start arguing why that's a silly idea.

Never been a huge Seiko fanboi, but I'm digging this, especially with the kanji day.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Tres said:


> Will have this beauty within a week. I spent couple of days comparing this to a used aquaracer and other choices in the same price range. I think i can live with a no lumed watch since i will wear this mostly in the daytime.


Finally arrived yesterday.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Three landing Friday (no pun intended).

Farer Lander









Oris Divers 65









Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical no-date


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

I just pulled the trigger on a Helson Shark Diver 42mm stainless steel with black dial off the Helson website. They're offering a 10% discount until 2/28.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New green monster will be my first 6r15


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just ordered a black, distressed leather strap from Martu, for my Borealis Sea Storm.


----------



## RmacMD (Jul 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

One of these. Pre-orded and hopefully shipping next week.


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one is now inbound. I think it'll make a fun addition and I'm really excited to see what the anthracite dial/green bezel look like in person. The strap will likely get swapped out right away, but for $399 (new from Ashford) I couldn't resist. Pics swiped at random...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just bought this: 









My wife also bought me a 3 month Watch Gang subscription (she just knows i like watches, didn't have the heart to tell her these probably wouldn't be to my tastes), anyway, received my first watch today. Honesty, it was better than I thought it would be. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This arrives tomorrow morning - really looking forward to seeing it in the flesh









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

(Deleted duplicate post)


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Have just clicked 'Place Order' so still have the buzz .... been looking at it for a while and decided to move on what I think was a good price, very very happy 

Brings me to three quality pieces covering a lot of bases; a solid high performing contemporary diver (PO 8900), a classic ultra-versatile chrono (Speedy Pro) and now a business-formal German.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








arrived and love it. B1tch to photo tho. So many reflective surfaces!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received for my 41st anniversary.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBlue (Feb 17, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

new blue rubber strap for my Aqua Terra


----------



## Dre01SS (Jan 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Landing at my doorstep Monday morning!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## aelb771 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Dre01SS said:


> Landing at my doorstep Monday morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My new 1997 GMT Master II. Last year of the tritium dial (C'mon patina). Met the seller at my watch maker today so he could open it up and make sure all is good (you can't be too careful with a Craigslist transaction right?). Plenty of scuffs and scrapes but all are superficial. The case is in good shape and the watch runs strong. 21 years old and running 1 spd. It should be serviced in the near future though. My Coke GMT Master II is in for service now. It's coming back to me with an additional Pepsi insert so I'll swap my Coke bezel out on this one.

The watch was as dirty as I've ever seen a watch. It couldn't have been cleaned in the 18 years he wore it. I checked out a YouTube video for my first bezel disassembly and cleaning, 1/2 hour soak in soapy water for the bracelet, followed up by an old toothbrush scrubbing and now it only looks 15 years old


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

"No more watch purchases in 2018!!" - Yeah, right.

So two watches turn up in one week in Feb. Firstly, the Cerberus was a bit of a punt, found it on a trawl thro' Ebay last week, the owner said it was magnetised - obviously a risk here, so beat him down and bought it for silly money. Subsequent checks show that it is indeed magnetised and the watch will be treated soon:









Watch number 2 is from Manchester Watch Works, a very limited edition Equinox Pilot - more cool style than enough - I just had to have it........:









Happiness is assured..........

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## aelb771 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Congrats on the watch. How did you confirm that it was magnetized?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Omega dynamic Chronograph 5240.50.
Can't wait!










Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



broulstone said:


> Received for my 41st anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing watch, congratulations!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



chillsand said:


> Omega dynamic Chronograph 5240.50.
> Can't wait!
> 
> 
> ...


These are awesomely underrated watches. I have the non-chrono version and I love it. Wears like it was made for me. Lume lasts forever and great understated style. 
I hope yours has all the original brushing. Check when it comes in if the Omega sign on the crown lines up. Every now and again they got it right and the signed crown lines up perfectly. The bracelet is supple and comfortable. Enjoy it! You'll love it.


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This just arrived. Haven't sized the bracelet yet for a real wrist shot. "Olive" bezel, anthracite dial and titanium case...figured it would be a fun alternative to have in the rotation. I'll likely swap the strap for something a bit more conservative. Very difficult to capture the colors this late in the day:


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I found a Halios at a good price, should be here soon!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*IN THE MAIL : TRASER H3 #Soldier















*


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived toda
y


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Stanul said:


> Just arrived toda
> y
> View attachment 12912103











Brethren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Because I'll never be able to afford a Paul Newman Rolex Daytona.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

^The Alpha looks great!


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*.....The UPS Guy came today #TRASER Soldier 














*


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I collected this today from the PO after I'd paid VAT and handling charges.

Opened the box to find it DOA plus the strap looks used and the box interior its quite dirty with fingerprints. Sure it was cheap but if it doesn't work it's worthless.

Have emailed the supplier.

P.S. Pic is with an old brown croc on.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



atdegs said:


> Three landing Friday (no pun intended).
> 
> Farer Lander
> 
> ...


These two!!

For some reason, microbrands have popped up on my radar recently - probably due to a couple of threads on the public forum here and looking on Instagram for that particular khaki field mechanical. The Farer Lander and Hopewell are very attractive to me, but their prices are quite a bit higher than other microbrands. It also led me to wanting a Halios Seaforth and Ming 17.01 as well. I am hoping to pick up that Hamilton next month though (when the boutique here in HK gets them in).

Great job! Would love to see a collection pic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Thanks! I'm enjoying them both. There are some good micros out there, you just have to weed through all the detritus and homage-only companies. I got my Farer used, which doesn't happen very often. I found it here though. Their price is high for a micro, but the level of detail, as well as the movement, is a step (or three) above the great majority of microbrands.

The Hamiltons are shipping here now from ADs, and Japan had them much earlier. No idea how they decide when to release what, where.

Here's the collection right now, I have an Omega FOIS enroute that hasn't landed quite yet.



















kepa said:


> These two!!
> 
> For some reason, microbrands have popped up on my radar recently - probably due to a couple of threads on the public forum here and looking on Instagram for that particular khaki field mechanical. The Farer Lander and Hopewell are very attractive to me, but their prices are quite a bit higher than other microbrands. It also led me to wanting a Halios Seaforth and Ming 17.01 as well. I am hoping to pick up that Hamilton next month though (when the boutique here in HK gets them in).
> 
> ...


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*Omega Apnea

*


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



chosenhandle said:


> *Omega Apnea
> 
> *


Very nice watch! But isn't Apnea the disease when you stop breathing during sleep?


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just came off the UPS truck!


----------



## raxford (Feb 4, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



SpaceCadet65 said:


> Just came off the UPS truck!
> 
> View attachment 12919273


Love this watch. Is that the 43mm? I'd love to get the grey dial. Looks awesome on brown leather.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



SpaceCadet65 said:


> Very nice watch! But isn't Apnea the disease when you stop breathing during sleep?


It refers to free diving. You know, hold your breath and swim as deep as you can. Sleep apnea refers to a person who stops breathing in their sleep. Dive apnea refers to a person holding their breath while diving.


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Dagaz Aurora Caribbean...❤
Tracking says she'll land at the PO tomorrow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Going to try vintage again.
Val 23 column wheel so grey movement sporty looking good size at 40 and to me all around super cool.
Will send out for full service service as soon as I get it tomorrow.










Thoughts ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I finally got a Jeanrichard Aquascope, one of these, perhaps the most stunning :


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IronHide said:


> About another week before this shows up: Romain Jerome Titanic DNA "steampunk" variant in natural stainless.
> 
> Totally recognize this is neither aesthetically nor functionally (50mm) for most, but I've been after one for a while. Have only seen one in person (rose gold), got to try it on in London which further cemented interest  Big fan of the DNA series and RJ's bold designs in general...
> 
> ...


Finally arrived. Totally love it. Butt-ugly, but awesome  Definitely a sizeable chunk of metal, but the dial and case details are great and make for serious wrist presence









Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

^That is a crazy watch, but I think I like it!


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



monza06 said:


> I finally got a Jeanrichard Aquascope, one of these, perhaps the most stunning :


I've always loved these. The "floating" indices are so unique. I look forward to hearing your thoughts and seeing some wrist shots when it arrives.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

MPD II


----------



## Judge1 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Had to get one, arrived today..


----------



## Lede (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Long time lurker, first time poster here! My newest addition. Its hard to take a good pic from dome´d sapphire crystal using your mobile phone, but still I am over the moon with this piece!


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The Ming 17.01. My first microbrand watch and very early impressions are very positive. I might write up a mini review for it.


----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Stowa 6498 90th anniversary


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Breguet7147 said:


> Stowa 6498 90th anniversary


Love the blue hands


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

MPD II


----------



## normanparkinson (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have an Arnie on the way.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got a pretty eclectic mix coming in.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Lede said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster here! My newest addition. Its hard to take a good pic from dome´d sapphire crystal using your mobile phone, but still I am over the moon with this piece!
> View attachment 12932793


Really dig this one been eye balling it for a log while but is it comfortable to wear ?
Is the case back nice and flat or more domed ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Low-cost nostalgia! I had an original 80s one as a kid (and remember disassembling it for some reason). Found this on a whim, the current moderately updated version.

Bought for the craic alone ...









......................................................
Omega Planet Ocean 8900
Omega Speedmaster Professional
Mühle Glashütte Teutonia ii Tag/Datum
Casio A168WA


----------



## Lede (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



jmanlay said:


> Really dig this one been eye balling it for a log while but is it comfortable to wear ?
> Is the case back nice and flat or more domed ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is really comfy to wear. The case back is very very slightly domed but you can barely notice it. The case is a bit thick, but since I dont have any vintage or very thin watches It isn't a problem for me. Even tough it is 17-18 mm thick it isn't too heavy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I was trying. I really was. Doing pretty good too. I've sold 4 watches this month and have a few more going up for sale in March. I wasn't looking to add anything else to the collection. Then last night I clicked on this:

11610 Swiss only. Safe queen. Unpolished. Box/warranty/accessories. Priced like a beater without any provenance. Curse you Craigslist seller! (I'm kidding. He was a really nice guy)

So I snuck out of work for a couple of hours and met the seller at my local Rolex repair shop this morning. Had it checked out. Wore it home.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



maylebox said:


> I was trying. I really was. Doing pretty good too. I've sold 4 watches this month and have a few more going up for sale in March. I wasn't looking to add anything else to the collection. Then last night I clicked on this:
> 
> 11610 Swiss only. Safe queen. Unpolished. Box/warranty/accessories. Priced like a beater without any provenance. Curse you Craigslist seller! (I'm kidding. He was a really nice guy)
> 
> So I snuck out of work for a couple of hours and met the seller at my local Rolex repair shop this morning. Had it checked out. Wore it home.


Great pickup and nice reward for selling recently ;-)


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



kepa said:


> Great pickup and nice reward for selling recently ;-)


Wow, Craigslist!


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered this. Should get it July/August.....Also I am getting my initials skeletonised in the movement for that personal touch.


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

For my Birthday from my wife









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Movado 1881 Automatic arrives today!


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



wwarren said:


> That is modern retro cool!


I actually really like this.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This checks 2 boxes on my want list. 1) stowa, 2) manual. Can't wait for its arrival. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## vudedoo (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've been into white dialed watches lately and I'm very excited to have the Sorrento from Melbourne Watch Company incoming!

Picture not posting for some reason /shrug


----------



## vudedoo (Dec 6, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



vudedoo said:


> I've been into white dialed watches lately and I'm very excited to have the Sorrento from Melbourne Watch Company incoming!
> 
> Picture not posting for some reason /shrug


Thank you Tapatalk...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered a Tisell a Pilot B dial with hammer crown. Wondering how long it'll take to ship from South Korea









Pic from google

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have a Staib mesh on my Sea Storm and loved it so much, I picked up another, a 22 mm deployment buckle satin finish that will work on my Zelos DMT or Hamilton Pilot Pioneer. 2nd one from Island Watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Recent reissue of the first round G-Shock


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Boldr Odyssey Bronze, meteo black dial, on pre order.


----------



## The Iron Horse (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



marlowe55 said:


> View attachment 12977421
> 
> Boldr Odyssey Bronze, meteo black dial, on pre order.


Ugh that looks soooo good... As the proud owner of this I can't make myself have two of essentially the same watch but I really want to haha.









Finally got rid of my last two pieces on the chopping block, have this coming instead... Probably going to be a catch and release.









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally got something new.
Glycine Airman SST 12 Blue dial Purist:


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today via UPS


----------



## The Iron Horse (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

beautiful Omega! enjoy in good health for many years to come...


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Had this 'new to me' 1961 Hammy Accumatic IV-B for about a week.
Love the dial with faceted applied indices and 3, 6, 9, 12 without date to keep that balanced look.
Still in honeymoon phase and taking my wrist time away from my other pieces...

Seller's pic:


----------



## c5pilot11 (Jan 14, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On its way. Should be a great work watch to my missions running on time. I actually got the Explorer II with the sapphire crystal.


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This beauty will arrive in two weeks...










Life's what you make it!


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

View attachment 12988899

View attachment 12988901


Very very nice Omega. I have the Seamaster 300m Quartz, but it's not nearly as cool as that. Very good taste.


----------



## peppeducati (Mar 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got this on the way from my wife for 40th coming up in 2 weeks! She told me it shipped today.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

Stanul said:


> Arrived today via UPS


Very nice! And it's really bugging me...... What car symbol is that?!?! Lol


----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

I have this waiting for me when I get back from business trip!! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Vette45 said:


> Very nice! And it's really bugging me...... What car symbol is that?!?! Lol


Stanul has me scratching my head on that one as well, come on Stanul, whats the marque?


----------



## Vette45 (Mar 8, 2018)

riff raff said:


> Vette45 said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! And it's really bugging me...... What car symbol is that?!?! Lol
> ...


FOUND IT! Lol Skoda. Owned by VW it's a czech company overseas


----------



## fld (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just picked this up today. Quite stunning in person.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one's about 12 hours old...










That hole in the crystal at 12:00 is what lets the water in for the depth gauge!


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Of course, of World Rally fame! We definitely don't see many Skoda's in the US. Nice detective work, I struck out.



Vette45 said:


> FOUND IT! Lol Skoda. Owned by VW it's a czech company overseas


----------



## irprof (Jun 19, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

More info after I get it sized for my Tyrannosaurus Rex wrists.


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

Just got this one - new to me


----------



## The Iron Horse (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> This one's about 12 hours old...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12 hours old???? by now you must have a newer acquisition, right? :-d

tell us more about that cool depth gauge!


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting for the Lamberti Chronodromo.

This watch is manufacrued in a watchmakers shop in a small Northern Italy town.









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My second and probably last watch for 2018.









I must confess I was a reluctant with this beauty after all the hype, but I fell in love just when I saw it on the flesh. The watch exudes harmony, freshness and glamor. A pleasent surprise!

Welcome from rest of family:


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

May have gone a bit overboard with these:
- Helson Shark Diver 42 in brass
- Glycine Airman 46 purist
- Nethuns Lava blue agate in bronze









Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PilotRuss (Dec 15, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this Seiko Sportura GMT. One of only two quartz watches I own but I really like it. Love how you can set the hour hand to your local time without stopping the seconds or screwing with the GMT hand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



irprof said:


> More info after I get it sized for my Tyrannosaurus Rex wrists.
> 
> View attachment 12994319


So you're saying you have 5 inch wrists?

Ha Ha Ha Ha


----------



## WhoWatchestheWatchers (Mar 18, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Vacation beater - citizen eco drive promaster diver blue

Just ordered. Not my pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got a Mondaine big date coming in the mail....been looking for one for a while:


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming!

Hopefully this is the bronze I've been looking for.


----------



## kepa (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I really, really thought 2018 would be a quiet year. But I've sold/selling three pieces and replaced them with three, this being the third ....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



pyiyha said:


> Had this 'new to me' 1961 Hammy Accumatic IV-B for about a week.
> Love the dial with faceted applied indices and 3, 6, 9, 12 without date to keep that balanced look.
> Still in honeymoon phase and taking my wrist time away from my other pieces...
> 
> ...


I used to be very crazy about this piece.... I guess I still am 
Nice watch, enjoy


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been keeping my eyes out for this for a while, even e-mailed Aevig as I only wanted the green bronze one (they still had one). Submitted a WTB post to r/watchexchange and found an eBay auction and won out of 16 bidders, at a price much better than Aevig's! First bronze, first green dial, first Aevig... Just gonna go for the blue Lorier after this and hopefully take a break for a while (so they all say...)

stock photo ripped from the interwebz









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

First hammy


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Here it is finally. From a little town in Italy:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Uhr_Mensch said:


> Here it is finally. From a little town in Italy:
> 
> View attachment 13050833
> 
> ...


What movement does it house?


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This is the ST19.
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A NEWW Duarte special









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered a Fossil FSW1003. Doesn't look like there are many of their Swiss automatics left out there.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got it in yesterday!

Old, but new to me.


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Incoming! New to me Blue SMPc. Obviously only a stock photo. Should receive it by next Tuesday! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I'm very excited for this one to get here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just received this Vostok Ampibia 020 SE from Meranom...review after I've worn it for a week or so.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

And old and not so common Zenith, the 1965 Captain Chronometer


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

BFS arrived yesterday 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## sculldogg86 (Feb 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Helson Sharkmaster 300 arriving today!


----------



## malern (Apr 15, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived two days ago: Zenith Elite









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Caught and released this between yesterday and today









With this coming to take its place! First JR. Photocreds to the seller on f29. Those levitating indices!









Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

*Incoming!!!*

I just discovered Seiko's Mini Turtle. Oh man!
Crown at 3, no guard, symmetrical cushion case and new dial design.
42.3 across and the 4r35 movt.
Can't wait to see it!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Incoming!!!*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-just-received-show-em-1179186-146.html


----------



## seikoskxlover1 (Dec 1, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Arrived this morning


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got two proper German Fliegers coming in; a Stowa Flieger Verus 40:









And a Laco 39mm Baumuster B type (on the right) hopefully with their erbstück treatment:


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This Flyback Citzen.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Pashenri said:


> This Flyback Citzen.
> View attachment 13057575


Looks good. What movement is inside?


----------



## k1985 (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just picked up my BLNR today. Love it so far!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It has the 8110 automatic movement.


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Uhr_Mensch said:


> Waiting for the Lamberti Chronodromo.
> 
> This watch is manufacrued in a watchmakers shop in a small Northern Italy town.
> 
> ...


Isnt the movement a chinese seagull movement?


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> Snagged off f/29, our own sales forum


Had one and LOVED it! Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Something very easy to wear and, for me, very practical. An everyday watch, with a proven lineage of durability and classic aesthetics.

A brand new Tudor Oyster Prince Date+Day with a deep blue dial:














































Pic from internet:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Rattling down the A1 from Sunderland at this very moment. Picture nicked from Paul Scurfield on the dive forum (hope he doesn't mind)


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

And back in the collection. Use to own a 007 but sold it about 2-3 years ago. I'm clearing my current collection to buy one piece. (Either Speedmaster, Explorer or Submariner) I'm down to 5 (12 at the beginning of the year). Still need a good all around watch. While I wear this one, the others will stay safe in the box. So that's the plan...for now!


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This is an ST19 right, which used to be an Venus175.

The manufacturer of the watch however, is an Italian watchmaker.

Cheers,
Tom



Zama said:


> Isnt the movement a chinese seagull movement?










Originally Posted by *Uhr_Mensch*  
Waiting for the Lamberti Chronodromo.

This watch is manufacrued in a watchmakers shop in a small Northern Italy town.

Attachment 12999483


----------



## k1985 (Jan 20, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just purchased on eBay. Should hopefully arrive this week!


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Yesterday I picked up my first 1970's Rolex. I'd seen pictures of the brown dialed Root Beer and it never made me all warm and fuzzy. Then I saw one in person and realized it's actually a pretty stunning watch (IMHO). A few days ago I found a 16753 on Craigslist and now it's home.

It's a 6,295,XXX serial from 1979 (which I believe is the first year of release) and I'm guessing it's a satin dial. So now I've got my 4th Rolex GMT, first nipple dialed watch, first open 6/9 datewheel, first flat four bezel, all in my first 70's Rolex.








​


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sistem51 hodinkee









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



maylebox said:


> Yesterday I picked up my first 1970's Rolex. I'd seen pictures of the brown dialed Root Beer and it never made me all warm a fuzzy. Then I saw one in person and realized it's actually a pretty stunning watch (IMHO). A few days ago I found a 16753 on Craigslist and now it's home.
> 
> It's a 6,295,XXX serial from 1979 (which I believe is the first year of release) and I'm guessing it's a satin dial. So now I've got my 4th Rolex GMT, first nipple dialed watch, first open 6/9, first flat four bezel, and my first 70's Rolex.
> 
> ...


I want one of these so badly. Nice find. I never find good stuff on Craigslist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*







Milus Snow Star reissue


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this in the mail yesterday!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Inbound 35th Anniversary screwback 5735


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Vancouver Watch Corp (Cobra de Calibre) Molon Labe. I have been looking for a green dial bronze for a bit. Found this down the rabbit hole and bought it immediately. This is my first micro brand purchase but I have heard a lot of good things about John Lee's work so hopefully it lives up to expectations.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have a "golden uncle" coming to spend some wrist time with my Pan Europe.

First my nice new Pan Europ:









And the seller's (not-so-great) pics. 
I will DEFINITELY send more better when I get it









Looking forward to it...

I have a few other vintage pieces on the way.. so stay tuned...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New arrival


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On it's way, arriving soon:









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Grinny456 (Jun 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Landing Tomorrow.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This is at the post office waiting for me to pick up.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Inherited piece en route from the other side of the world:








Quite excited to see it IRL after which it'll be send off to get serviced..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Grinny456 said:


> Landing Tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 13082683


Nice - Congrats on the beauty!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got my wife's Mother's Day gift early for once!!! Incoming Friday ...
She said she wants an Omega, she wants vintage, nothing too "lady-like," and something "chunkier" than her current daily which is 34mm ... Oh, has to have a black dial and bracelet ...









This checks all the boxes ...


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Vioviv said:


> Got my wife's Mother's Day gift early for once!!! Incoming Friday ...
> She said she wants an Omega, she wants vintage, nothing too "lady-like," and something "chunkier" than her current daily which is 34mm ... Oh, has to have a black dial and bracelet ...
> 
> View attachment 13082965
> ...


She's gonna love it! Be sure to show her the lume-- this thing is just about the coolest glowing watch I have ever seen.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A total impulse purchase due to a $150 online coupon! Can't wait for its arrival later this week.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Update... Picked up from the post office 5 minutes ago. I think I can say that this is the nicest looking Bronze Watch that I've owned. That includes hellberg, helson, and others.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

41Mets said:


> Update... Picked up from the post office 5 minutes ago. I think I can say that this is the nicest looking Bronze Watch that I've owned. That includes hellberg, helson, and others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. What's the case diameter?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Flex Luthor said:


> Looks great. What's the case diameter?


Thanks!!

From the web:

watches measure 43 mm wide, not including the 4 mm screw-down crown. More importantly,.Combat B watches have a sensible lug-to-lug measurement of 52 mm. While this may sound wide for some wrists, the short horn-shaped lugs make the fit feel compact.

The case height is roughly 13 mm, which I would consider average for a watch with an automatic movement. These specs define a sweet spot for many watch enthusiasts because it is not overly bulky, yet it still has great wrist presence.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

41Mets said:


> Flex Luthor said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. What's the case diameter?
> ...


Yea that's a great all around size. I just ordered a bronze that's 43mm myself. Keep us updated as the patina evolves. Enjoy!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Flex Luthor said:


> Yea that's a great all around size. I just ordered a bronze that's 43mm myself. Keep us updated as the patina evolves. Enjoy!


It came with a pretty significant patina, so I'm considering starting it over again.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*
After much thought, finally pulled the trigger...
*


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Duende01 said:


> *After much thought, finally pulled the trigger... *
> View attachment 13083703


Joma daily deal? I saw that and really had to restrain myself. Great watch, congrats. I'm wearing my Oris today. Such a quality brand. Ah now I want one.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Put this on this integrated rubber strap and it just looks and feels incredible.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fresh from the post office. My first serious watch.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I'm not usually a Roman numerals fan. But I really like this one, especially the coin edge bezel.



Flex Luthor said:


> Joma daily deal? I saw that and really had to restrain myself. Great watch, congrats. I'm wearing my Oris today. Such a quality brand. Ah now I want one.
> View attachment 13083829


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

SpaceCadet65 said:


> I'm not usually a Roman numerals fan. But I really like this one, especially the coin edge bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with you on Roman numerals but this one is in my work and work events rotation so I like how it feels a bit more dressy.


----------



## Sam-C-NYC (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



mark_uk said:


> My latest watch
> View attachment 6241665
> 
> 
> It's a Rotary GB72411/44. It'll probably never get worn as the bracelet is ridiculous. It's too big on my wrist, yet if I take out any links, it literally won't fit over my hand. Also it will be on GMT which is 8 hours ahead of the time zone I currently live. It is however, the most prized watch in my collection, as it belonged to my grandad that passed earlier this year.


Beautiful timepiece, and even better for having personal family significance. I'm late to the party, as I'm seeing this 2 1/2 years after you've posted, but this would look SO nice -- and period-correct -- on a flat brown natural-grain leather military-style strap. I hope you'll get many years of enjoyment wearing this watch.


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Sam-C-NYC said:


> Beautiful timepiece, and even better for having personal family significance. I'm late to the party, as I'm seeing this 2 1/2 years after you've posted, but this would look SO nice -- and period-correct -- on a flat brown natural-grain leather military-style strap. I hope you'll get many years of enjoyment wearing this watch.


Thank you for the kind compliment and the strap recommendation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infiniti8 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just received my Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Recently aquired a grail of sorts for me, Ulysse Nardin GMT+/-


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

*Incoming #3*

The third incoming this year...after a long wait its final here! 
I don't think I'll wear any of my other watches for a while...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Oh my, gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Looks like it was worth waiting for. Congratulations.


----------



## billyp7718 (Nov 7, 2011)

*Incoming #3*



tedwu said:


> The third incoming this year...after a long wait its final here!
> I don't think I'll wear any of my other watches for a while...
> 
> 
> ...


That is a real stunner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## velorider (Jan 15, 2014)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Outstanding! Congratulations


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: Incoming #3*



tedwu said:


>


Superb.

Congrats on your new F.P. Journe.


----------



## Bojangles (Jan 24, 2014)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Show us the movement for Christ sake!


----------



## JPastorok (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Incoming #3*

That's pretty great.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Awesome!! Congrats

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Beautiful! Big congratulations on that catch.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Awesome, congrats! Looks great on you. What are your initial impressions? Favorite things about it so far?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Incoming #3*

I hate you, Ted, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you.


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Congratulations, Ted!

I do not think that there is a Watch in the world that I would like to own more than this one.

Or, at least, not many that I can think of.

Wear yours in good health!


----------



## vkalia (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Hot damn, that's a killer year so far.... congrats, that's a gorgeous watch.


----------



## Luisli (Apr 14, 2016)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Jaw-droppin'

congratulations on a beautiful and exquisite piece !


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Is the second subdial sunburst but the dial itself is matte? If so that looks amazing. Actually it looks amazing even if it isn't lol


----------



## Dukie (Oct 18, 2016)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Beautiful! How would you name that style?


----------



## Rotosphere (Jan 13, 2017)

*Re: Incoming #3*

I'm jealous. If money were no object...


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Incoming #3*



Sir-Guy said:


> Awesome, congrats! Looks great on you. What are your initial impressions? Favorite things about it so far?


Thanks! I would say the dial, which is truly breathtaking!


----------



## exxtinguishable (Nov 23, 2014)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Woah


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Incoming #3*



dantan said:


> I hate you, Ted, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you, I hate you.





dantan said:


> Congratulations, Ted!
> 
> I do not think that there is a Watch in the world that I would like to own more than this one.
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Thanks Dan! I've been dreaming of the CB ever since I handled one a few years ago, and now the only thing i regret is that i didn't get one sooner!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Incoming #3*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/incoming-what-have-you-got-mail-just-received-show-em-1179186.html


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Incoming #3*



Dukie said:


> Beautiful! How would you name that style?


I'll have to say it's just the Journe style... I haven't seen anything like the Bleu in particular in terms of the design and style


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Meh... if you like this sort of thing...

And we do! Many Congrats!


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








My first Omega 
From the 70's.
S P E E D S O N I C


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Like it!


----------



## Perazzi-man (Oct 14, 2014)

*Re: Incoming #3*

Wear it w/ Joy. I have one w/ a blue strap , but that black one looks wonderful ,,too. As does the tan one.


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

*Re: Incoming #3*



Perazzi-man said:


> Wear it w/ Joy. I have one w/ a blue strap , but that black one looks wonderful ,,too. As does the tan one.


It's actually a navy strap but looks pretty dark from the picture. I just changed to orange and it looks fun!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arriving tomorrow


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Vioviv said:


> Got my wife's Mother's Day gift early for once!!! Incoming Friday ...
> She said she wants an Omega, she wants vintage, nothing too "lady-like," and something "chunkier" than her current daily which is 34mm ... Oh, has to have a black dial and bracelet ...
> 
> View attachment 13082965
> ...


Well, it arrived yesterday! Yahoo!! ... um, not ... 
Crystal has obvious AR-coating damage, visible dust under the crystal, and some speckled areas on the dial (water damage?). 
_Sigh_ ... packed up and ready to go back to the seller. I wish I could say, heck, the deal was too good to be true, but dang, I paid full market price on what was advertised as "mint" ... man, I've had some bad luck recently w/vintage watches ... might stick to new watches for a bit ...


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fun bronze weekend watch.


----------



## Sam-C-NYC (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



CVega said:


> Should arrive soon...!!
> 
> (Pic taken from internet)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can anyone tell me who makes this NICE chronograph? I'm late to the game here, and I don't know the Cyrillic alphabet...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Sam-C-NYC said:


> Can anyone tell me who makes this NICE chronograph? I'm late to the game here, and I don't know the Cyrillic alphabet...


Could be Poljot


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Picking this up tomorrow, super excited 









Image courtesy : Web


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Came in yesterday


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I bought one of these 27 years ago. never seen another until today.

Now I have 3 more coming in!

I am gonna give them a good once over. Clean them up and check the workings first. Fix up bracelets... etc..
Probably keep 2 -- one for each kid.

(Seller's pic-- they'll be here in a week or so)


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








I've been watching reviews and back and forth on this for a couple of months, adding to shopping cart, removing from shopping cart . I finally pulled the trigger and it's winging its way to me.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I completed an excellent trade this week with member Blue bird (a simply oustanding transaction!) and picked up this Longines Hydroconquest 41. It's precisely what I need for a dress/work diver. Bracelet was an easy resize and fits perfectly. I'm thrilled to have this one on my wrist.


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not very original but sold my 007 and miss it quite a bit, thus this is en route:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



arnearne said:


> Not very original but sold my 007 and miss it quite a bit, thus this is en route:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crossing my fingers that the chapter ring alignment is not too bad 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Sam-C-NYC said:


> Can anyone tell me who makes this NICE chronograph? I'm late to the game here, and I don't know the Cyrillic alphabet...


Juri Levenberg did, using what it seems to be a Poljot 3133 chronograph movement. The Cyrillic at the top says "PILOT", one of the brands that guy owns.


----------



## TetheredToTime (Oct 27, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

"Just gonna head down to the AD today for a quick look..."


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this one, a bit of grail and long wait....









Waiting on this one to arrive late May, June or thereabouts 









Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Sam-C-NYC (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Tompie913 said:


> My first quality mechanical watch, an Orient Bambino
> 
> View attachment 12493961
> 
> ...


I love this model. I just wish they were 40mm or even 38mm instead of 42mm. It's a bit big for a dress watch IMHO...


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this one Saturday.


----------



## BruFlick (May 26, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got a 42mm Anonimo Epurato (Galvanic Mat Blue dial on Stainless Steel) inbound, although it sounds like they're not gonna be shipping until sometime in June. I don't like waiting, but at least it gives me something to look forward to.

Not gonna be for everyone, but I fell for it the moment I saw it:


----------



## arnearne (Oct 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Buchmann69 said:


> Just got this one, a bit of grail and long wait....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



arnearne said:


> Congrats on the new piece - it's a beauty. Wear it in good health!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the well wishes! Have a good one mate! 

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered it!

I love the Watches and Pencil illustrations. And the Killy is a heckuva watch too.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bought this one last night. 
$80 clams - incentives for world timer with alarm and sapphire. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in!


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Explorer from DavidSW with box, papers and original warranty through 2020. Very pleased.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

DW-5735 is 35th Anniversary series screwback reissue


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

How about this Timex electric!

Battery operated and it ticks at 3 hz. Got it in a few weeks ago but just today got a strap for it.

So basically "It just came in" -- and now I can wear it.
































And one for size...
















Thanks!

AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## SeanoftheDead516 (Jun 11, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> DW-5735 is 35th Anniversary series screwback reissue


That looks sweet! How much do those run?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

NOS Breitling Colt Chrono Ocean A53050 on it's way from Spain.


----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

updated seamaster!


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Love the bronze Rolex !


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Buchmann69 said:


> Just got this one, a bit of grail and long wait....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nearly pulled the trigger on one myself. What are the first thoughts? Everything you hoped and dreamed of. I'm debating between this and a hulk.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one just got here. Super siked.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Holy cow, Batman!



PanAm


----------



## Sam-C-NYC (Apr 15, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



LCandela said:


> Tomorrow.


Is this a 40mm version? If so, never seen this one before...


----------



## TJC74 (Aug 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've been going back and fourth on buying this but finally pulled the trigger. It will be here soon...


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Sam-C-NYC said:


> Is this a 40mm version? If so, never seen this one before...


44mm, Pam560. I've never seen the 40 either.


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Managed to snag one of the these at last. And didn't have to sell the farm to get it.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just took delivery of my 4th Citizen EcoDrive. A 1410-26X Citizen Field watch.
So far, so good! It's a Refurb.
In past history, never had a refurb that was a bum steer watch. Hoping this
watch will be a reprise of previous refurbs.
No pics tho. Photo challenged!!! I was a train engr not a photographer.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got a wonderful Tisell on the way. Should be here sometime next week.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

How about this. 1998 Redsand faux-digital watch.(Citizen quartz movement)
Not exactly vintage, but old-skool.

Sure it's quartz, but it's dead balls accurate after 20 years.
(I know various companies made these in automatics back in the 60's, and I looked at those, but they have old oddball movements usually and the servicing would be more than they're worth. This should last a while....

Look at that metal link-with-pin-buckle strap? bracelet? Strapcelet??

Should I keep it or flip it? (It's in real nice chap- no rust or major dings.)

























Whadda ya think?
AlaskaJohnboy


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*"Looking for the Summer"

Just past mid-May
*








*

End of May
*







*

*


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

I have been wanting a hand wind only so I figured I would dip my toe in the water with the Orient Monarch. Comes tomorrow. I can't get over the price...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today, Breitling Colt.


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I seem to be starting along that slippery slope of becoming a serial flippist. I also think I'm on route to the world's most polarizing collection. I like my BR 03-92 Diver so much I bought one of these today. Not necessarily what I went in to look at, but I knew the minute I tried it on that it would resolve an issue I'd been having with another sport watch. Pick it up tomorrow, pics swiped at random..


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the mail. Also my first chrono24 experience. I asked them to be gentle.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

MM600, Beast from the East.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On its way as soon as Joma gets more in.

View attachment 13148151


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This is coming via Royal Mail on Monday. Excited is an understatement.


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*Now on the flesh and two weeks old... Loving it  .







*

*Now, onto this one next... Sinn 757 II*


----------



## Duende01 (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*On the flesh. Two weeks old and loving it...*









*Onto this one next... Sinn 757 II*


----------



## wolfwatch (Nov 1, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have got a Navitimer and Rolex Datejust coming... Fingers crossed


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've a couple enroute, Orologi Calamai Pilot. Then a Zeno Explorer (Swiss). An Omega Dynamic series III. And finally, ordered an Oris Big Crown 36mm.


----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this on Tuesday








Super happy with it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Picked this up from my AD today. This new version has some subtle changes that made it very appealing to me; lume-filled hands, new "sport" bezel, satin & polished case with integrated crown guards, some pops of color, etc. The one thing I doubt I'll be able to ever capture in pics is the way the the crystal gives the minute markers a 3-D appearance, almost as though they're floating in space. It's a very intriguing illusion (even if I'm the only one who ever sees it), and it's what swayed me over some of the more obvious choices....


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Zeroedout said:


> Picked this up from my AD today. This new version has some subtle changes that made it very appealing to me; lume-filled hands, new "sport" bezel, satin & polished case with integrated crown guards, some pops of color, etc. The one thing I doubt I'll be able to ever capture in pics is the way the the crystal gives the minute markers a 3-D appearance, almost as though they're floating in space. It's a very intriguing illusion (even if I'm the only one who ever sees it), and it's what swayed me over some of the more obvious choices....


That's a good looking dive watch. Love the bezel.


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

May have posted this already, but they're scheduled to ship in July. Probably my most eagerly anticipated piece, just 'cause I've been in search of the right cushion case for quite some time, 42mm is my sweet spot for casual...and good lord am I a sucker for blue these days....


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sinn EZM2 hydro. I think it's on the way...










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



fastfras said:


> That's a good looking dive watch. Love the bezel.


Thanks. I'm really impressed with it...and with what B&R is churning out these days. Plus, at an extremely thin 41mm it's not what we tend to associate with the brand.

Now, had they given it 200m wr I'd be all in on the "diver" moniker. At 100m I'm just gonna call it a "sport" watch to avoid confusion....and the pitchfork crowd, lol.

I'm diggin' the 3 you've got inbound, btw. Particularly the blue...and the Omega. That'll be a fun few days!


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Edit: double post. I'm long-winded as it is, nobody needs to read my crap twice.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

She just landed today, needs a half link to fit comfortably but I am very pleased.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived
Loved it today









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

First release of a solar/atomic 5700 series


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just pulled the trigger on my third Farer GMT, so this will complete the trifecta, minus the new Ponting II that just came out. I had a Lander, and currently have a Ponting I'm selling.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



atdegs said:


> Just pulled the trigger on my third Farer GMT, so this will complete the trifecta, minus the new Ponting II that just came out. I had a Lander, and currently have a Ponting I'm selling.
> 
> View attachment 13158119
> 
> ...


Boy those are nice!! I am soon torn between one of these and a Monta. 
**puzzling**


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The only logical thing to do is get both.



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Boy those are nice!! I am soon torn between one of these and a Monta.
> **puzzling**


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I am here to introduce the new, Limited Edition Mr. Undone Killy.
Done in conjunction with Watches and Pencils artist Teun Van Heerebeek.
This is a cool #15/200.

































Quite the looker too!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Alpina GMT with added module to make the 12 hour hand quickset





Sterile 40mm PanAm GMT homage with Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and glide-lock clasp for $89 new, delivered.



Batman version


----------



## brybajlak (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










This bad boy!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



brybajlak said:


> This bad boy!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous watch! This one is next on my list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brybajlak (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



HKwatchlover said:


> Gorgeous watch! This one is next on my list
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate - I love it!

To be honest after comparing this to the Sub Ceramic ND and JLC Polaris it just spoke to me the most.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



brybajlak said:


> Thanks mate - I love it!
> 
> To be honest after comparing this to the Sub Ceramic ND and JLC Polaris it just spoke to me the most.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never liked the Bathyscape in pictures, but one time was in an airport and there was a Blancpain AD there, tried it on a whim, and immediately had to have it. Going to get steel with sailcloth strap, like yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brybajlak (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



HKwatchlover said:


> I never liked the Bathyscape in pictures, but one time was in an airport and there was a Blancpain AD there, tried it on a whim, and immediately had to have it. Going to get steel with sailcloth strap, like yours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly what happened to me but was lucky enough to be choosing my next piece at the time, so that was it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radstom (Mar 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Radstom (Mar 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just came today. Timex quartz. Thanks Kings691.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Probably my last watch this year. Should be here in about a week.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Yet another SKX007. This is my 4th or 5th - I don't know why I don't just keep them!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


>


Nice Nacken.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Traded my edox with this oris and now it's on its way.
Hopefully arrive within 2 weeks.


----------



## ChrisNLwatchfreak (Jun 2, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Enjoy that I have the same watch, nice simple daily.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

How about an old-skool Orient 4694-7974 hexagon watch!

























(Yes the crystal is hashed-- literally! it looks like it's been made into a hashtag!)


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally but the bullet and made the jump for a luxury watch. Will be here this week. (I can't contain my excitement!)









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Laco "Aachen Blau Strunde" 42...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one


----------



## ajn3323 (Jan 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This came last week










This will be picked up tmrw










And this can't come soon enough










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iBlake (Jan 1, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting for a GSAR and Deep Blue T-100 Mil Ops diver. Wanna check out some tritium watches.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not a single F'ing reply in 18 hours & as soon as I post a new watch it gets crapped into oblivion...


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been keen on this one for a couple years and Rob at Topper had one pre loved....it should be here Wednesday.









On the list for the new Basel release Omega Seamaster, and after that arrives, I should be settled for a while (ya, right).


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*







Another impulse purchase on an amazing deal.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sorta been on a micro brand free fall. Awaiting shipping notification on this Haldor Artemis 2000m. Intrigued to test the 2000HV case & bracelet.

Product photo from their site.

Enjoy!









Sent from my BLA-A09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered a black Orient Mako II, will be here tomorrow. This will be my first diver.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Traded out my Le Petit Prince today for a Reverso Grand Taille. With the addition of my Captain Cook, I had too many sporty watches in a small collection. Looking forward to it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










SRP481 mini-Snow Monster, from the recent eBay discount period


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I got this yesterday 🤣🤣 impulse buy and my first rolex. 
A seiko presage ssa359 and a steinhart ocean 39 gmt on their way as well.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Tudor BB Blue ETA, been anxiously waiting, almost new (2018 march) surprised some AD's still have ETA. This will be my second, sold the red a couple months ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On its way a refurbished Bulova Accutron 65A107.


----------



## Radstom (Mar 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It's big but I like it.


----------



## benji19 (Dec 26, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I posted this in a few other WRUW but I just got this in the mail a few days ago









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This showed up yesterday from the 20% ebay sale .


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Inbound All the way from OZ


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Junghans Max Bill just in...


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The Aramar Long Beach is delayed, unfortunately.

I hope to receive my summer watch this month.









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived









Hamilton Caliber 937

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejulietpapa (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

_Don't laugh._

I used to have the Timex Ironman Triathlon Datalink as a kid and I missed it so I found a used one and had to get it.

So much childhood nostalgia...


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Photo shamelessly stolen from the net.
Watch inbound from Germany.


----------



## Bill Adler (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Uhr_Mensch said:


> The Aramar Long Beach is delayed, unfortunately.
> 
> I hope to receive my summer watch this month.
> 
> ...


You're waiting for a beauty.


----------



## WatchHoliday (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My wife give me this ORIS as a present this last saturday


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

The gmt came yesterday. Probably best quality and most robust I’ve got. This thing is a tank ready for anything. 

The Tudor is on her way.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in my New BOLDR Odyssey "SeriousWatches" Edition


----------



## benji19 (Dec 26, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this a few days ago









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ordered Monday night and much to my surprise delivered this morning. New Tapered bracelet from Steinhart.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Thought that was an Oris Divers 65 for a second, but I knew it couldn't be with that nicely tapered bracelet. Oris does these kind of odd stepped bracelets.











svogt91 said:


> Ordered Monday night and much to my surprise delivered this morning. New Tapered bracelet from Steinhart.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not sure how I feel about that. So far loving the taper on mine though.


atdegs said:


> Thought that was an Oris Divers 65 for a second, but I knew it couldn't be with that nicely tapered bracelet. Oris does these kind of odd stepped bracelets.
> 
> View attachment 13224883


Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Came in today


----------



## heliuscron (Jun 16, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Man O man , why is this such a SHARP watch? Cool watch.


----------



## heliuscron (Jun 16, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Noice!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Since June 14th at UPS warehouse at Airport Cologne-Bonn with three (?) import scans already.


----------



## mykii (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



svogt91 said:


> Finally but the bullet and made the jump for a luxury watch. Will be here this week. (I can't contain my excitement!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You couldn't have made a finer choice, either.


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



mykii said:


> You couldn't have made a finer choice, either.


I have loved every moment of it being on my wrist so far!

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This Bulova Aerojet quartz 39mm is on the way. I have no idea it cost a bit over $150 for a standard quartz and mineral crystal, considering Orient and Seiko offer good mechanical watches around $120.


----------



## Prestovie (Jun 12, 2018)

A little late here but received my SKX007 about a week and a half ago along with a brown leather strap(cardinal sin) and an orange NATO from CrownAndBuckle


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Postman's been. Hugged him ?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



SRPC53


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bulova Accutron A-15 (65A107), my latest time lapse indicator, has arrived. Refurbished, but in 'as new' condition.


----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got the lovely Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon in a few weeks ago!


----------



## det55 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My wife bought me a watch I've been eyeing for quite a while.
Detroit Watch Co. - B24 Liberator







Not my picture


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this pair incoming. I've never had a Nomos, so figure I'll go whole hog.


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Couple of new kids










Sent from Capt. Kirks Communicator


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Mint Seiko 6117-8000 Navigator (proof) 1968 mint condition. Gorgeous watch!


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



det55 said:


> My wife bought me a watch I've been eyeing for quite a while.
> Detroit Watch Co. - B24 Liberator
> View attachment 13236155
> 
> Not my picture


Very IWC'esque! Nice watch!


----------



## Peterroehrich (Jun 16, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this Accutron 214!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this one in. Didn't think there was a shrouded monster/baby tuna that I would like but this one pushed all the right buttons for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived an hour ago.









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New box is here. Time to fill it up.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered this. Should be here in August.....2020.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfredtv (Nov 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this in the mail!!
Looks really nice so far!

Movado 1881 automatic

The band is only 20mm and the watch is 39.5mm but feels smaller, not my usual style but it'll be my suite watch for sure.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Oh geez... this just came in in a face to face deal

I am tempted to cease all communication and viewing in any watch groups so I'm not tempted to pick up anything else









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Incoming


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ZM-73 said:


> Bulova Accutron A-15 (65A107), my latest time lapse indicator, has arrived. Refurbished, but in 'as new' condition.
> View attachment 13235209
> 
> View attachment 13235211


You really can't beat the bang for buck these offer. Got one a few years ago, traded it, then missed it enough to buy another at $225 brand new a few months ago. Never get tired of that boxed domed sapphire. Wear it in good health! Putting it on a non-tapered band helps a lot with the proportions IMO.

Sent from a broken screen


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Thanks, Chirv, it certainly is a great watch - enjoy your new one! You're right about a non-tapering band, there is a few I'm currently looking at.


----------



## bikehomero (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got a Omega Seamaster 2254 as fullset in nice condition this week:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

According to the tracking this is in Leipzig but knowing how efficient the Germans are it's probably already left on its flight to the U.K.


----------



## Peterroehrich (Jun 16, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received a Gotham Gothamatic!









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Two Zenos:


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

MKII Paradive incoming. I've been curious about the level of quality associated with this maker and since I love the Benrus style, it seemed as good a time as any.

(not my pic)


----------



## svogt91 (Feb 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Should be here this week, last watch purchase for a while.

Bring on the mods!









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*




RyanPatrick said:


> Just ordered this. Should be here in August.....2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

How about a 219 Accutron from 1971 (?).
Ok technically I got it in the mail already.... but today I am getting it back from my watchmaker with the new crystal!
(These are the seller's pics.) I'll get new ones for y'all here in a bit.


----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received this weekend thanks to WIS Hamstur.

I change the strap and here it goes!


----------



## Antoine Lry (May 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received this weekend thanks to WIS Hamstur.

I change the strap and here it goes!

View attachment 13249969


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

So finally my Khaki Scuba was delivered to me today. It came this morning.

I guess it's as with any other watch but pictures and videos just don't do justice to this watch.

I just tried it on my wrist but I'm not wearing it really or removing the sticks until I do "my ritual" first (certain setting put in place).

I was so worried the watch wouldn't arrive in good conditions or that it would have some sort of flaw. But it just arrived in perfect conditions (thank you Nicol's store from Madrid!). Even for my OCD standards. The watch itself feels so "dense" or rather "fit". I was worried it'd feel bulky but it does not. I really don't have right now proper words to describe how this watch feels and looks face to face. Hope it stays with me forever. Hope It performs and I don't discover some unwanted issue.


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It's in









Next on its way to Berlin


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



















New strap


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ok I promised pics.
I GOT IT back today. This was a steal. the dial and hands are pristine. It keeps great time.

My watchmaker was wowed by it.









Now the exact same box crustal, but I like what he put there instead!

















Now to find a sweet strap for it.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A Eulit canvas strap from Watchbandit. They have a 10€ off gift voucher code for this month for WUS members.








Leather watch strap from JuntoWatch on Etsy


----------



## RC Crown (Jun 25, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> Ok I promised pics.
> I GOT IT back today. This was a steal.
> Now to find a sweet strap for it.


Nice, I even like the strap with that!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

new


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Arrived yesterday.


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Evant Deco diver. Since my pic's quite unclear here's the same watch pic from the ethernet


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just opened the box!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Have been waiting for this one for awhile!


----------



## Peterroehrich (Jun 16, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Heloisa triple date. I love the crescent date pointer 









-- Peter


----------



## campodan (Jan 1, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived the other day









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming B&R


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Glashutte Original Senator Hand Date and Rolex GMT Master II Swiss only dial from service.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brybajlak (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New strap for my Blancpain FF Bathyscaphe from LukasFischer!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sorry for quoting an old post. These past few days since I got my first proper mechanical watch I've been watching this thread right from the start while drinking my favorite cold drink (almost frozen coffee with sweetener) and nice music in the background.

I think this post was worth being quoted because I just fell in love for this Seiko. Too bad it seems to be close to impossible to get one brand new. But at least it triggered me to try to find a similar one in that famous auction site with a lot of vintage watches. I've always found interesting these squared watches, I think it'll make a good company to my Khaki Scuba.

Congrats Brey17 for your find, hope you are treasuring it well.



Brey17 said:


> Seiko Sara011! Too me 2 years to find this bad boy. It has a 4L25 movement in it. Now I am on the the hunt for a 4L27.


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Peterroehrich said:


> Heloisa triple date. I love the crescent date pointer
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180630/4ad9bf698ccc1093eca0aeb9402ff39b.jpg
> 
> -- Peter


Nice strap as well, where did you find that?


----------



## Peterroehrich (Jun 16, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Z engineer said:


> Nice strap as well, where did you find that?


On eBay!

-- Peter


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Just fresh from the box, sized and happy on the wrist! Cheap and cheerful.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

View attachment 13277697


Just fresh from the box, sized and happy on the wrist! Cheap and cheerful.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This is Stowa's stock picture, picked one up from the f29 Sales Forum to pair with my Type A dial:


----------



## Steelerswit (Oct 4, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My birthday gift









Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

G-Lide GWX-5700 arrived today....solar/atomic chrono with tides and moonphase


----------



## Iowa 73 (Oct 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got my Tudor Black Bay Dark from FedEx today!


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



















My first Navitimer... coming soon!


----------



## sweethomela8 (Oct 11, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The ST!








Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## brybajlak (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










New Green Ostrich Leg strap for the Speedy today!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My other half is abroad and sent me a picture of what she's got me for my upcoming birthday - SKX013.

(So it'll be coming in a cabin bag, not in the mail).


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









A Farer Lander GMT, very happy with this one.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Kentex Landman S678X-03 on its way from Abbey Road on Rakuten.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just pulled the trigger on this baby so pretty soon I'll be able to join the digital Tuna club.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I found myself without a real dress watch, and I've always wanted a vintage one, so this is on its way.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Enjoy, it's my favorite of the three. I owned all of them at one time or another, and that's my favorite.



Z engineer said:


> View attachment 13288499
> 
> 
> A Farer Lander GMT, very happy with this one.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









RGM ... new old stock Model 151 ... trying to figure out the year it was manufactured ...


----------



## AnonymousPhantom (May 22, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Today I just bought this baby 









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This guy and I can't stop wearing it, ultimate beater for me


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This small thing received today


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just bought this one from Hub City Vintage! Will actually be my first vintage turtle so pretty excited about it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

This NTH Amphion Vintage Blue just arrived today.


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Picked up on ebay today


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Went Sumo hunting on Ebay and ended up with this. It will be good to have a Seiko again. So much for sticking with three watches.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Grabbed this Boldr Explorer II GMT quartz for $60 from a seller in a Facebook watch group. Will make for a good grab and go/beater watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Got my 1962 Timex Viscount today


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

One of my Grail watches, comming soon.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



atdegs said:


> Enjoy, it's my favorite of the three. I owned all of them at one time or another, and that's my favorite.


Thanks, Farer in general makes awesome pieces. I was divided between this one and the Ponting II, but this one won me over with that beautiful stepped dial.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The Oxley has a curved dial which is also cool and unique in the Farer GMT line. You might need to start a collection.











Z engineer said:


> Thanks, Farer in general makes awesome pieces. I was divided between this one and the Ponting II, but this one won me over with that beautiful stepped dial.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It will be in the mail in a week









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Omega Seamaster 120

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been wanting this watch for 10 years... should be coming in within a month


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*







View attachment P1010021.jpg


Mystery watch. Anyone know what it is???? Photo do not do it justice. The stars glitter in direct light and as it catches light from different angles the sky seems to change.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









I placed my order on the Weiss site this afternoon, and included a note asking if it was possible to have a different color of OEM strap. Got a phone call back right away ... "of course, no problem, happy to!" I know it's not unusual with micro brands to experience great CS, but it's always worth noting and praising.

Interesting article about the Peseux 7001, which is the base movement of the Weiss Cal 1005:
Caliber Spec: Peseux/ETA 7001 - Worn & Wound


----------



## watchmatician (May 13, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



RMUSE said:


> View attachment 13292273
> View attachment 13292279
> 
> 
> Mystery watch. Anyone know what it is???? Photo do not do it justice. The stars glitter in direct light and as it catches light from different angles the sky seems to change.


This looks amazing! Wha is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Some watches look better in photos but the SBDC051 looks much better in person. Wow, what a good looking watch.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



fish70 said:


> Some watches look better in photos but the SBDC051 looks much better in person. Wow, what a good looking watch.


Nice to hear that! I ordered this SBDC053 about an hour ago, sight unseen except for pics, so glad to hear you like yours.


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Monta Triumph Blue! So far, I am extremely impressed with the level of service I have received though the buying process. I am excited to get the watch tomorrow! (Pic stolen from internet)


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived and trying on a clockwork synergy perlon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



My very own Pogue. One of these has been in my short list forever, since I first saw one on a friends wrist back in the '70s when I had a (since lost) brown Bullhead and we compared watches. Still looking for a good Bullhead to replace my lost old one.


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally got a Casio S100 coming in. I hope it's a keeper. (Not my pic.)


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> My very own Pogue. One of these has been in my short list forever, since I first saw one on a friends wrist back in the '70s when I had a (since lost) brown Bullhead and we compared watches. Still looking for a good Bullhead to replace my lost old one.


Awesome watch ... In general I think I've had enough of vintage reissues, but I would be first in line for a reissue of this, in this exact color scheme.
Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the next few weeks I should receive a Karlskrona Midnattssol with Matte Orange dial, and a REC Cooper C2 with White dial


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Came this afternoon. A new direction for me.


----------



## TheCowWatcher (Jun 17, 2018)

Fresh out of the packaging! Nice rare Timex gray crosshair dial.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Picked this up recently off the bay and just got it back from service - Seiko 6138-0011 UFO.










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Two items turned up today, Eulit canvas strap (for my Armourlite) and Kentex Landman.


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this beauty in the mail, can't wait to wear it!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Xspect (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming Seiko BlueMas  :-!


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



SaoDavi said:


> Finally got a Casio S100 coming in. I hope it's a keeper. (Not my pic.)


Got it yesterday and it doesn't disappoint. The quality for the money is phenomenal.


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










My first Panerai should be arriving soon... never had a liking for the way Panerais look but started recently... I already ordered a couple of custom straps for it too lol

The story you have about your watch makes it more valuable than it really is.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



endotreated said:


> My first Panerai should be arriving soon... never had a liking for the way Panerais look but started recently... I already ordered a couple of custom straps for it too lol


Yeah, I've always been a "Never Panerai" kinda guy. But after seeing a few in the wild, I'm increasingly beguiled. Hope you like it!


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Vioviv said:


> Yeah, I've always been a "Never Panerai" kinda guy. But after seeing a few in the wild, I'm increasingly beguiled. Hope you like it!


Thanks man

The story you have about your watch makes it more valuable than it really is.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Two new ones today. Autodromo Stradale I took in on trade, and my new dress watch, a 1954 Omega Geneve.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today. Changed to a Hirsch James waterproof strap immediately cause, well, summer and sweating. Just unbelievable dial.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

@41Mets - I've been following your threads about trading your Sub for the GO and all the amazing luxury watch wristshots you've been posting. Thanks to you, I'm very interested in the GO Sixties and Seventies series, I'll hunt them down to try on when I go to Vegas next week.

Congrats on your new acquisition!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just pulled the trigger on what I considered a "mini" grail of mine, after much back and forth offers/counteroffers with the eBay seller:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New strap arrived yesterday from JuntoWatch for my Bulova A-15, it looks really good. (Also, ordered a new strap from ManCaveLeather). I didn't know the A-15 came with black springbars.


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

So excited, something beautiful arrived last week!








Alpina Alpiner Chronograph 4 "Race For Water" Limited Edition


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Rockin' my day 1 with my first Panerai ever. PAM320


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

28 hours old (to my wrist)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heady91 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Should be on its way sometime tomorrow, can't wait!
Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 from a WUS forum member.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the mail.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Grey dial is a custom all-orange configuration


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Nothing fancy here.. just a couple upgrades..

New grey suede for the Komandirskie

























And a vintage 11/16 honey snakeskin for the 1976 Accutron 219. 
I think this one is a great match for the dial color. 
This is gonna remain a slick dress/work watch.


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ordered this from the UK and got it shipped to my sister in the US ($1000 cheaper!!)..fetching it this Friday 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just recieved a MINT seiko 6139 pepsi pogue that is simply stunning.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hi where was it from in the UK?


Manchuri said:


> Ordered this from the UK and got it shipped to my sister in the US ($1000 cheaper!!)..fetching it this Friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## clint64 (Jul 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received a Hemel Arrowhead.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A true GMT Swiss auto on bracelet, new for under $600, delivered.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Swayndo said:


> Hi where was it from in the UK.


Amazon USA had them under $600 this week, again. Also had them on Prime Day.


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ah right sorry, you are in the UK, not the watch.


yankeexpress said:


> Amazon USA had them under $600 this week, again. Also had them on Prime Day.


Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## babyatom (Aug 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

One of these big fellas is on its way to me...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got my first g shock. It's arrived at my house but i had to go straight from the in laws beach house to the airport for work so i won't see it until the end of the week. Not bad for $35 though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## savedbythebell (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Superocean Heritage II 42 Blue + Mesh.


----------



## RMUSE (Jan 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Notice anything??? Back to Spain it goes


----------



## RuggerAl (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Both coming from abroad, crossing the Pacific and Atlantic respectively. A hers and his combo. (Although truthfully, I'm still keeping my eye out for a lady's moonphase, and will swap hers when the opportunity arises, buggers are hard to come across.)

All in due time.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hopefully this will arrive soon


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This arrived while i was on a business trip. Opened it this morning. My first g shock. Not bad for $36 bucks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New arrival this morning. Scratched an itch.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Will be here sometime this week hopefully


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this yesterday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoMatt16 (Jul 25, 2018)

*Re: &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

gorgeous Yachtmaster. Great purchase!

- - - Updated - - -

You are a very lucky man, and your wife is a very lucky lady to have those pieces coming. I would be so excited!

- - - Updated - - -

You are a very lucky man, and your wife is a very lucky lady to have those pieces coming. I would be so excited!


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received my first Rolex


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Custom watch strap from ManCaveLeather turned up on Friday. Looks great on the Marc & Sons Diver.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first IWC and first Pilot's watch.

Seller's pics:














on Catalyst Leatherworks







or







or


----------



## Thewatchvice (Nov 29, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Tudor Prince date 34mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Long awaited.. My first samurai & boy, what a beeeeautiful dial . From Islandwatch.








- - - Updated - - -

Long awaited.. My first samurai & boy, what a beeeeautiful dial . From Islandwatch.


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Kickstarter project from January, announced for May.

Now, it finally arrived and I'm very pleased:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!*

eBay just ended a 15% off sale today, which brought this True GMT automatic Alpiner 4 down to $458 new, delivered, a true bargain.



It has a module added to either an ETA-2893 or an SW300 to make the 12 hour hand quickset and the date change when the 24 hour hand passes midnight for aviators who need GMT date.


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

*Re: INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!*

_I already posted this new arrival on f5 but hey..._

Longines Heritage Aviation 24-Hour Single-Push Chronograph


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one:


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: Incoming*

This is on the way.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*





SNZH51J


----------



## Coletrain182 (Apr 9, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received my 1st Squale GMT. Loving it so far!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Next week ....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hi

Hamtun H1 in post!


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hi

Also have this coming from Yahoo auctions Japan


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not a watch but something I thought you guys might be interested in. After recently switching from cable to DirecTV I realized that I needed a digital clock for the living room to replace the one that was previously on the cable box, and while researching I came across these.

A couple of Seiko digital clocks (QHL073Y & QHL062Y). These are rather cool, especially if your decor has pops of bold colors throughout like mine does. I definitely prefer the larger one because of the easier to read yellow display, but the little one is cool as well. Since I currently live in two locations across the country I'm using the smaller one to display Eastern time at a glance. I know it's only three hours, and I typically do the calculation in my head, but this purchase was more for fun. In the last picture you can see them with my sweep seconds Seiko clocks that serve the same purpose. Necessary? absolutely not...Overkill? Perhaps...But if anybody understands the insanity in this hobby I figured it would be you guys...BTW, I ended up going with a totally different digital clock to go next to the TV :-d


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Here's what I've got incoming. First dress watch and as a Sophomore engineering student I rarely wear anything other than shorts and t-shirts so we'll see how long it lasts. Was missing a subseconds and hand wound from my collection though... And love the thinness at 5.9mm! Think I'll be dressing it down on a perlon or nato.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ordered


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: >>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<*

Just received:









On the way, after a busy week:

1. Deep Blue Nato Pepsi. Scratches the "Blue Dial" and "Pepsi" itches in one watch.








2. Vostok Komandirskie 650536 + 350514
















3. Vostok Amphibia 710273








Pre-Ordered Today: WUS F71 Vintage Dive Watch Project in Sunburst Brown.








Still time to get in on the Project Watch. If you're strange and don't like the brown, there's black and blue available too. Link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/introducing-our-f71-vintage-dive-watch-project-4614875.html


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Oris BC4 retrograde is en route.


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



GMBarbakoff said:


> View attachment 13396611
> 
> 
> Oris BC4 retrograde is en route.


I seriously looked at that watch when it was available. Send us pics. I wanna see it all over. I love the retrograde day on there... Wonder how big it wears tho.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got a new Ming GMT LE on the way. Supposed to arrive in 4 days . Can't wait!!!!



















Not my pics - thanks Hodinkee

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not in the mail, but reserved for me at the AD:


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just came.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Love the simplicity of this thing, Oyster Perpetual 116000 36mm with beautiful blue dial, just ordered, hopefully here in a week or so (stolen www pic).


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This got shipped today. Can't wait! 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk

Pics from the dealer at Chrono24


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!*

Just received my Vostok Amphibia 710273 today from Russia. Very clean and simple - dial numbers and placement are unique. I may dress this up with a blue bezel to accent the blue sweep hand.


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not in the mail but on my wrist


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!*

On the way. Got a good deal, but with a dead battery so it'll be a bit b4 pics are available.

(Pic from the E-One website.)


----------



## dannyking (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Jazzmaster said:


> This one's due at the end of the month...


Beautiful! Congratulations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GMBarbakoff (Jun 12, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



AlaskaJohnboy said:


> I seriously looked at that watch when it was available. Send us pics. I wanna see it all over. I love the retrograde day on there... Wonder how big it wears tho.


Ask and ye shall be granted. Since I have fairly large wrists, it doesn't wear too large on me.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It's funny how a $600 watch can now be a spur-of-the-moment purchase whereas 5 years ago I sold all of my jewelry that I didn't wear in order to pick up a Hamilton pan Europe because the idea of paying $800 for and unnecessary watch was really scary.

I've liked the Christopher Ward bronze Trident since I saw it. I think it's probably the second best looking bronze out there to the Oris Carl Brashear and considerably less expensive. Just saw it on eBay yesterday and it had 10 bids but I decided to place a bid that I thought was fair, actually at or below what I've seen them sell for on the pre-owned Market, and I surprisingly won the auction for less than my top bid.

So, I canceled the order on the dekla flieger which I could pick up anytime and this is on its way.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



dannyking said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wowsa!


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My Moon watch is landing this Friday!
Can't wait.

Cheers,
Peter









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ordered today, now comes the two week wait.

Took me long enough. I've only been lusting after this one for four years...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



GMBarbakoff said:


> Ask and ye shall be granted. Since I have fairly large wrists, it doesn't wear too large on me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Niiiiice!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


















Ming watch 17.03 LE Blue!


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










View attachment 13414263


Ming watch 17.03 LE Blue!


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Went from being super inactive on B/S/T to bagging a pair of long-term targets this week...









The 45GS is due any day now, already shipped int'l post.

The Club ref 701 ships out in about a month.

Can't. Wait. 









My perfect rotation . . . until I add the Rolex . . . but it'll definitely be awhile. :-d


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After some patient searching the last few weeks, Finding this true GMT with *this exact dial on a bracelet* at a discounted price brand new finally apeared at CWS online.


----------



## thbeck (Aug 17, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This is incoming....


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this! When DHL says "end of the day" they weren't kidding!  This arrived at 7:58 pm! I waited all day but it was worth it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

IWC Portuguese 7 Days. Should be here this week.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This. It's great but bronze may just not be for me. I want it to be, though.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> This. It's great but bronze may just not be for me. I want it to be, though.


Looks real good, patina is developing evenly, mine is more uneven:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> Looks real good, patina is developing evenly, mine is more uneven:


thank you. Yours looks great!

I'm odd. The bronze watches I've had I've liked clean. So I'm debating starting it over.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just got these two in, a few days apart.

Gonna change some straps and post a full unboxing and review soon.

Fist the Bradley. He'd my eye on this for a while, and thanks to a great eBay seller I got a very fair deal. He got his value and I feel like I got one. Thanks! 
(Yes the milanese mesh is gonna go...)









The Evant Tropic Diver in Bronze, barely patiniated.
And I have been looking for a bronze watch. And I love green. And limited editions. And lume.
And once again- great value thru eBay. Thanks seller!
And the strap's gotta change too.









And that's all. 
Hope ya enjoyed and got a chuckle.
Stay tuned for full posts sometime in the near (?) future.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Right now? For the first time in 2 years I don't have a single g0shdarn watch incoming, and it feels GREAT!
(Well maybe "great" is a bit of hyperbole. It just feels different I guess. Not great but not bad. Maybe a little empty ... okay, it's depressing ...)


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first Doxa, love it!


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This 9500m beast is coming tomorrow


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This arrived when I was out yesterday. The Baby, Baby Grand Seiko?









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



BevHillsTrainer said:


> This 9500m beast is coming tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 13426041
> View attachment 13426041


need a video of this...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On its way from Amazon Japan via Zenmarket.


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Snatched from WUS sales corner!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received this afternoon, to keep its 809 sibling company - ebony & ivory.


----------



## RuggerAl (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



RuggerAl said:


> Both coming from abroad, crossing the Pacific and Atlantic respectively. A hers and his combo. (Although truthfully, I'm still keeping my eye out for a lady's moonphase, and will swap hers when the opportunity arises, buggers are hard to come across.)
> 
> All in due time.


3 weeks later, after a quick stop at the shop to add some links, these are on the wrists!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Crew C40...


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in . . .


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fresh out of the box.


----------



## SilverKid (Feb 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Well, it didn't actually come in the mail. I took a trip to pick it up! This is my first Panerai, and I really like the watch a lot. It has an interesting story that I will share in a different post. But for now, here she is!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Currently being made in Poland (except it will be in mahogany).


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Latest straps order arrived today.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in...








_SNZG11_

Now i've got two...








_SNZG11_, _SNZG09J1_


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After 3 week of not-so-patiently waiting for them to arrive from Chistopol, they finally arrived today:


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just received a Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6 and changed out the stock strap to a black padded strap, to which I swapped the PVD buckle.








to this:







​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Another Alpina bargain


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

hongkongtaipan said:


> I just received a Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph AL372BGMLY4FBS6 and changed out the stock strap to a black padded strap, to which I swapped the PVD buckle.
> 
> View attachment 13441615
> 
> ...


Dark strap looks much nicer!


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Added earlier this week









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

en route SPB079










Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Very excited the receive a Citizen Signature chrono and the Seiko solar Tuna SNE498 I picked up during the eBay sale this week.


----------



## bojany (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this baby 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> Another Alpina bargain


Mine says "Hi!"


----------



## Jadg (Oct 21, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New Ebel - Just arrived today for DW!


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Delayed but the wait was worth it:
Aramar Long Beach









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On the way, hopefully arriving late this week. Pic from when I tried one on in the past. Nomos Campus Club. Cant wait!!!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today, Stag Tyo 3 eye chronograph STG014S1


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in today. Another birth year (1976) Timex (Military), and a jump hour watch from the 70's that I came across during my search and just had to grab.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The BL5460 just arrived. Holy moly what a watch!!! Unbelievably nice in the metal, just like the GC.


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Knives and Lint said:


> View attachment 13451691


Marvelous.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A blue wave


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



soaking.fused said:


> Marvelous.


Many thanks my friend! Yea, I am quite pleased with it. For anyone interested the seller on eBay has a few more in NOS condition for what I consider to be a pretty good price. I'm not saying I vouch for the seller, however, as I was just taking a gamble with this one. I will say that I'm glad I picked it up though, even if it's just as a fun oddity. The only problem is that I've noticed it's running a bit fast. I'm wondering if it might have been magnetized in transit, and I'll have to check into that. Perfect accuracy is not too much of a concern for me with a piece like this anyway.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just shipped! Hope to have it by the weekend...


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Got a couple vintage Breitlings and this gorgeous aqua Ruhla single register (does subseconds even count?) running central seconds chrono in a few days ago from a trade... Thought I'd keep one of the Breitlings but think I'll keep the Ruhla as I've fallen in love with it and it's keeping excellent time!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not sure I can say in the mail yet since just ordered and delivery expected in December but I'm looking forward to this one. I have always wanted one of Dirk's Regulators but, at 42mm and fairly thick, I know it'd never work out. This new thinner 38.5mm chassis should be ok, fingers crossed big time . . .


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived, Sinn 103 LE.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Trying to rid myself of my vintages is going swimmingly. Never seen a Seiko quite like it, and miss the sports watch style and light dial from my old Terrascope. Seiko is somewhat vintage but quartz with a new battery, unlike all my mechanical vintages.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first Certina, and gotta say, I love it!!!!!!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this bracelet for my Seiko Recraft SNKN01 I bought about 5 years ago. It came originally with leather but always wanted it on metal. Found a fellow WUS brother here who had it and we made a deal. Received it today! Loving it who cares if it's big! Hahahaha









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SPEIRMOOR (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I wanted the bracelet too so I bought this just to get the bracelet. Now I have 2 Recrafts. Had to polish out the PCL's tho 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



SPEIRMOOR said:


> I wanted the bracelet too so I bought this just to get the bracelet. Now I have 2 Recrafts. Had to polish out the PCL's tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost did the same thing when I bought mine in Asia. I lucked out thanks to a fellow WUS who preferred the leather.

Yeah, the PCLs are gonna meet a brillo pad.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A Seiko arrived Saturday, a Citizen Tuesday and now this is in the mail: (pic from Google)









Bulova Accutron II Surveyor with the red dial. Model 96B238.

I had a Moonview and sold it. A very cool quartz movement accurate to +/- 10 seconds per year and the color here is gorgeous.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

From last week...


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Just got this today:


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

From the top of Mt. Fuji comes this beauty! (Okay, Hong Kong actually. Another great transaction from Spot On Time via Ebay.)










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



MediumRB said:


> Just got this today:


Thumbs up


----------



## JLVox (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ZM-73 said:


> Arrived today, Stag Tyo 3 eye chronograph STG014S1
> View attachment 13450065


Sweet Piece


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This arrived in the mail today


----------



## 8Days (Sep 22, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fortis Monolith - in remembrance to my father who wore Fortis most of his life.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



JLVox said:


> Sweet Piece


Thank you!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This great Bulova just arrived an hour ago from a fellow WUS'er:





And I just purchased this today, also on WUS - and it already shipped:



So, right now, this is me:



MUHUHUHAAAA - buying affordables is the best.

The two above will join the others I purchased last week...



and



Very happy with all of them.


----------



## grnjp88 (Sep 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



grnjp88 said:


> Ordered today, now comes the two week wait.
> 
> Took me long enough. I've only been lusting after this one for four years...


Wait over. I now understand all the fuss about quality leather straps. So comfy.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived a few days ago




























Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Well, I saw one of these in a Macy's once 2 years ago as I was shopping for my turtle but as me and the missus and the sprout don't live in the big city, I really never get much of a chance to check out other stores or the same ones within a week or two. Needless to say, the skx173 was gone when I did make it back. Just in today, from the same Macy's in the same big city (the sprout needed school stuff and, well, let's go look at watches too)- this fine exampled skx173 2016 serial- as I can't imagine it's an 06. The NOS prices are for the birds, so was the MSRP but the little guy was on red tag clearance for $130 including the perpetual Macy's 20% off discount. For you non number guys like me, that's $140 ish out the door. But wait, there's more! In the cluttered display sat what appeared to be another one laying on its face, as the little plastic stand had tipped. Let me see that one too, I told the lady behind the counter. When she flipped it over, I pretty much lost my ..... An skxa35 with a 2017 serial Oooh, is this on sale too? I asked. Sure is, she replied, checking the bar code. Same price. Effff. What to do. I can't get both I said. You know you have thirty days to decide which one you like. Just bring back the other one with all the tags and boxes. Errr, still; I couldn't decide, so I did what she recommended and I bought them both. I still don't know which one to keep, but I'll figure it out within thirty days. Meantime, here's some pics (as if you need to know). Thanks for reading.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

You can't send either back to Macy's. You keep one and offer the other here to us for even or so. Still the same to you.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got my BluShark straps today...









...going on this guy:









After comparing each color.....

























Decided on the Olive as it compliments the indices & bezel lume nicely









Very comfortable and much better than the stock strap


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Timex Allied 
Timex Allied by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

First (doubly) inebriated watch purchase, first Seiko that's bound to be a keeper (right?!? I can't believe I've never had a Seiko in rotation either!!!). Second pic is what's making room for it, it was my first automatic and "major" watch purchase... Just can't justify keeping it anymore especially with another PVD flieger (Bulova A15).









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived from a fellow WUS


----------



## toscana33 (May 23, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I will be the Master of Mud* when my new G-Shock arrives.









(*) Is that a good thing?


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming WUS trade...a Sinn for a Sinn.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Chirv said:


>


My head just exploded.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Mmpaste said:


> Well, I saw one of these in a Macy's once 2 years ago as I was shopping for my turtle but as me and the missus and the sprout don't live in the big city, I really never get much of a chance to check out other stores or the same ones within a week or two. Needless to say, the skx173 was gone when I did make it back. Just in today, from the same Macy's in the same big city (the sprout needed school stuff and, well, let's go look at watches too)- this fine exampled skx173 2016 serial- as I can't imagine it's an 06. The NOS prices are for the birds, so was the MSRP but the little guy was on red tag clearance for $130 including the perpetual Macy's 20% off discount. For you non number guys like me, that's $140 ish out the door. But wait, there's more! In the cluttered display sat what appeared to be another one laying on its face, as the little plastic stand had tipped. Let me see that one too, I told the lady behind the counter. When she flipped it over, I pretty much lost my ..... An skxa35 with a 2017 serial Oooh, is this on sale too? I asked. Sure is, she replied, checking the bar code. Same price. Effff. What to do. I can't get both I said. You know you have thirty days to decide which one you like. Just bring back the other one with all the tags and boxes. Errr, still; I couldn't decide, so I did what she recommended and I bought them both. I still don't know which one to keep, but I'll figure it out within thirty days. Meantime, here's some pics (as if you need to know). Thanks for reading.
> View attachment 13462561
> 
> View attachment 13462563
> ...


Wow. That is awesome.

<runs out the door to Macys>


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On its way from what seems to be an awesome WUS member. Great communication. I'll post about it after I've recieved it. Ive never seen this watch before and i really wanted a German.







Plus i really wanted the strap it was on too!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been incoming for a month but now it's in the mail


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got my teal bezel today from AM-Watches. It's going on my Vostok Amphibia Scuba Dude as soon as I figure out how to swap the bezel.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Recent acquisitions:









Limited edition G-Shock









View attachment 13474079










Minty-looking Credor (just ordered).


----------



## cotcit (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Latest shipment from CheapestNatoStraps arrived today.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just released Tuesday. Just picked up in person at the factory yesterday.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



qa_ii said:


> Just released Tuesday. Just picked up in person at the factory yesterday.


Follow-up lume shot:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

$34 watch for the gym.


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Traded for a Super Ocean 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerechell8081 (Sep 17, 2018)

September sub watch


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

custom Undone Diver


----------



## broulstone (Sep 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Picked it up yesterday in an antique shop.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> Been incoming for a month but now it's in the mail


And then it came and I put it on my wrist for 10 minutes to try it on and it didn't live up to my expectations. I had purchased it after trying on the regular promare which had no rotating bezel and orange accents and it felt fantastic. For some reason this one didn't quite match my feelings on that. So it was returned to the dealer and then I found what I thought was the best deal that I'd seen in quite some time on the mm300 and so this is coming today! I've been so close to picking this one up multiple times over the last 4 years and I've always gone in a different direction. Let's see if this one proves that I should have gotten this direction originally!


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Raketa 24 hour pilot watch on the way:

https://www.russian-watches.info/sh...4-hours-mechanical-watch-pilot-raketa-black2/

A bit of an impulse buy but I was looking for something different and was really low on watch funds - this fit the bill.

I'll post pics when I get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New strap arrived yesterday from SnopekCo on Etsy.


----------



## MattyMatt (Sep 18, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Picked this up from a fellow forum member yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Massdrop Glycine GL0076 ordered and hopefully on it's way in a little while 









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosshog104 (Mar 20, 2018)

Waiting on this mint beauty to arrive. I'll get start shots within the next few hours


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received it a few days ago. My second squale. Very happy with the watch so far.









Sent from my SM-T820 using Tapatalk


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I watched this one incoming


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



RDK said:


> I watched this one incoming


Yikes! Looks like Sint Maarten.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Came in on Friday


----------



## RDK (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> Yikes! Looks like Sint Maarten.


Actually, it's Skiathos (Greek island)


----------



## P.J.M. (Sep 10, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I am eagerly awaiting the Citizen Signature Grand Classic NB0046-51L, a watch I have seen in person and is I believe to be one of the most underrated in it's price range and a watch that punches well above it's weight class.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sbdx017


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I hope to receive this one soonest:
Seals Field Explorer.









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally found this one after a whole lot of looking. Thanks to an excellent seller it's on it's way in.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New watch arrived yesterday new band today.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: &amp;amp;gt;&amp;amp;gt;&amp;amp;gt;&a mp;amp;amp;gt;IN COMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!&amp;amp;lt;&amp;amp;lt;&amp;amp; lt;&amp;amp; lt;*

This is in the mail (I got bit by the Artelier bug lol) this one is more casual/sporty than the two tone gold










Bought a bracelet for it too but also have this coming for it.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Nomos has finally arrived and is in working order (had to get a new strap)...









Ready to relieve the Zenith from daily duty!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

first rollie


----------



## Stanul (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one picked up yesterday


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This morning's arrival.









Sent from my SM-T715 using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arriving today!










Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## LCandela (Feb 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## temple (Aug 23, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Haaay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmseiko (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It's here!

And I love it!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Awaiting delivery of this Ball Fireman Storm Chaser Pro automatic chronograph right now:









Check out the "Touch of Modern" web site... *Significant* watch bargains can be snagged there - I've purchased three watches from them!


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received, for roughly 20 pounds
I'm pretty amazed









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

I’ve wanted it for the longest! Finally 🕺🎉🎊🎉🎊


----------



## igorcarajo (Jan 20, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I haven't gotten a watch since a year ago. :-(


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









New Timex Marlin automatic. Should get here today or tomorrow. I really hate the handset and the date window, and hoping the hi-domed acrylic crystal creates enough distortion that these shortcomings aren't noticeable. Worst of all, the vintage Marlin models were mechanical hand-winders, not automatics, and I'm disappointed that Timex didn't do this as a Viscount or Timex 21 reissue, both from the same era as the Marlin. I'm a lifelong Timex consumer, but I still kind of hate myself for buying it. If this was a micro at the same price, I wouldn't have even paused for a second.

I'd love to see a modern automatic reissue of this Viscount ...









At least in 1974, they got the hands sized correctly. And ironically, the Timex 21 models used a 21-jewel movement, and the new Marlin "Automatic" is using a 21 jewel Miyota. Ugh ... get me the chairman of Timex on the phone now!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New arrival, DLC black bezel and band, installed on my extra silver metal square


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Vioviv said:


> View attachment 13528101
> 
> 
> New Timex Marlin automatic. Should get here today or tomorrow. I really hate the handset and the date window, and hoping the hi-domed acrylic crystal creates enough distortion that these shortcomings aren't noticeable. Worst of all, the vintage Marlin models were mechanical hand-winders, not automatics, and I'm disappointed that Timex didn't do this as a Viscount or Timex 21 reissue, both from the same era as the Marlin. I'm a lifelong Timex consumer, but I still kind of hate myself for buying it. If this was a micro at the same price, I wouldn't have even paused for a second.
> ...


If they ever reissue that Viscount I'd be on it like white on rice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mjay10016 (Jun 4, 2015)

I’ve got 2 within last week after nothing for like 2 years


----------



## Ash.Bez (Jun 12, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered this, the ECA Calypso Arctic Sport. Already have the Sport in black but this new dial looks amazing. It's the first time I've ever had the same watch in different colours! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Ash.Bez said:


> Just ordered this, the ECA Calypso Arctic Sport. Already have the Sport in black but this new dial looks amazing. It's the first time I've ever had the same watch in different colours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good pickup Ash. I'm tempted to get this or the Schaffen S65 Sport. Both are Genta style. The Schaffen is $499 though vs $800+ USD for this? The Schaffen also has custom rotor and dial (you can design the rotor and add an inscription to the dial) but I love the ECA arctic sport dial! It looks like an Omega AT with the white dial with gray and orange hands.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Ash.Bez (Jun 12, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



joepac said:


> Good pickup Ash. I'm tempted to get this or the Schaffen S65 Sport. Both are Genta style. The Schaffen is $499 though vs $800+ USD for this? The Schaffen also has custom rotor and dial (you can design the rotor and add an inscription to the dial) but I love the ECA arctic sport dial! It looks like an Omega AT with the white dial with gray and orange hands.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Thanks Joe. The Schaffer did take my eye originally a while back as I wanted a blue dial to add to my collection but ended up going for the Evant Decodiver (which looks great btw). 
I've been really impressed with my ECA since owning it it and it takes up 90% of my wrist time. The new dial gives the watch a great new look and although I've never had the same watch in different colour schemes I've had to get it! I'll be sure to post some pics once it arrives. 
Let me know if you go for the Schaffen as I'd be interested to know your opinion on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Ash.Bez said:


> Thanks Joe. The Schaffer did take my eye originally a while back as I wanted a blue dial to add to my collection but ended up going for the Evant Decodiver (which looks great btw).
> I've been really impressed with my ECA since owning it it and it takes up 90% of my wrist time. The new dial gives the watch a great new look and although I've never had the same watch in different colour schemes I've had to get it! I'll be sure to post some pics once it arrives.
> Let me know if you go for the Schaffen as I'd be interested to know your opinion on it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure Ash. I just bought a few pieces so my slush fund is dry but I think I will be getting that Schaffen. Wear yours in Health! The white dial on the ECA is awesome!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hi,

I'm tracking my Magrette Moana Kara. Should be here next week. Also a blue Erika MN in blue to go with it 

Will post a pic when it arrives......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Delivered at 8:25 am by Mr Postman.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## infiniti8 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko Prospex on Miltat 22mm NATO









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









NOS Bullet from the 15% eBay day


----------



## tou (Sep 28, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have this swatch that is incoming, it will be my first swatch watch, what do you all think of it?


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Tried this one on a year ago a and it should no be on the wrist by the end of the week.


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Tried this one on a year ago a and it should no be on the wrist by the end of the week.

View attachment 13543369


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Two watches. Lenvino Lecronos and Elysee 98015 from Touch of Modern. My first bronze (and for that matter meca quartz) watch.


----------



## c185445 (Feb 10, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I was worried It would be too small or feminine. But once I got it and opened the box, it just feels vintage! But without the inconveniences of a real vintage watch. It's petite and cute but not too much imo. Actually at first sight its dial is as big as my Hamilton's. But since the Junghans is all dial the watch is smaller.

I'm really, really happy with this purchase. Nice finish and feel to the touch.


----------



## MarkieB (Feb 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Aevig Huldra (pic borrowed from internet)


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived Khaki GMT Air Race, a great deal courtesy the Heads Up Bargain thread last week. Don't see this dial version anywhere else online. Like the CDT bezel.


----------



## Grantdavidjones (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in today. The dial has a bit more of a honey/gold tint in person than in the photo and man do I love it. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived yesterday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ZM-73 said:


> Two watches. Lenvino Lecronos and Elysee 98015 from Touch of Modern. My first bronze (and for that matter meca quartz) watch.
> 
> View attachment 13543461
> 
> ...


ToM's shipping takes, like forever and a day!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Only bought from ToM once before and it took almost 40 days to arrive (albeit, to Australia).


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New Timex Marlin Auto *burgundy*!
Will post pics and give impressions ...soon!


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New Timex Marlin Auto *burgundy*!
Will post pics and give impressions ...soon!
View attachment 13549851


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Stowa Flieger Classic white ordered









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry828 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



MATT1076 said:


> Stowa Flieger Classic white ordered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Please post some pictures when you receive! Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Aevig Valkyr Bronze Blue (Aevig decommissioned firehose strap coming separately)


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fresh off the boat so to speak - well, fresh yesterday.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seller's pics of course, but this '40s fancy lug gold plated oversize Benrus will be making its way over to me tomorrow. Super stoked for it as I don't have a dress piece yet and love the look, but most importantly is the history behind the brand and my family. I was born stateside but my parents are Romanian (dad was involved in the fall of Communism) and the tricolor on the dial is the Romanian flag colors because the company was founded by a Romanian immigrant and his brothers. Been after one of these with the tricolor (a lot harder to find than those without) for a while and this one looks just perfect to boot.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## imbamember (Feb 13, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Citizen Promaster Tough










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip Miller (Feb 7, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Recent Decision.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










So excited about this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grantdavidjones (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Tisell Marine Diver Kermit. So far it lives up to the hype.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

I have a Dievas Zeta Code Red and Citizen Ecozilla both coming in the mail!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived today, the Lenvino Lecronos.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SKX


----------



## teraih (May 1, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> SKX


Nice mod, and your chapter ring lines up too!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sea Urchin LE, SRPD08


----------



## docgov (Aug 6, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## endotreated (Jun 3, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received



















On the way:


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Dan Henry 1939 - Black.


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived. Experimenting with a DLC









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Manxpot (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ordered this last night along with a dark blue nato strap. Planning on making it my weekend watch


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first hand-winder arrived a week ago last Thursday and it is a very nice change from all the divers I've been wearing!


----------



## mark_uk (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Oris CB4 just arrived.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



RussMurray said:


> My first hand-winder arrived a week ago last Thursday and it is a very nice change from all the divers I've been wearing!
> View attachment 13581363
> View attachment 13581367


Nice watch! Mine arrived today!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New Bullet


----------



## ihutch1942 (Apr 11, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The mail surprised me with this beauty today! I'll try to get some wrist shots later.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Thor is here! Fresh out of the box


----------



## RuggerAl (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Found one of my grails recently. Signed up for alerts on a bunch of different sites/services. Chrono24 came through. Google alert on the 20th, pulled the trigger yesterday. Should enter the postal system tomorrow. (Asked the seller to switch from the green nato strap to the black leather strap. The green is too loud for me.)

I had told my wife there were only a few other watches left I wanted to get. An upgrade on hers to better match a his & hers set. This one, and maybe another if the price was too good to pass up. But I told her this one, if I found it available, would just be a snap buy if the price was under a given amount. Welp, I got this dandy below the threshold and will be sporting it on the wrist by mid-November if not earlier.


----------



## Manxpot (Aug 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today and really pleased with it. I know it's only a cheap quartz but I'm only going to be wearing it at weekends as a fit and forget piece and the solar movement makes it a bit more interesting. My first Seiko and I have to say I'm very surprised at the quality. Bezel is spot on and the minute hand is hitting all the markers. Although I've fitted a nato strap the braclet seemed quite heavy and the lume is fantastic


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first Grand Seiko arrived today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Having watched a couple of Rados that I had my eye on get snagged from Ashford's website, I finally awoke to the fact that if ya' snooze...ya' loose. I swear, I'd been hemming and hawing over those Rados for 6 months and just couldn't decide....but moment they were gone I knew, beyond a shadow of doubt, that I had to have them. Funny how that works, huh?

So, after a good cry and a very minor tantrum, I pulled myself together and ordered the other watch I'd been debating...an Edox Les Vauberts auto. Ain't gonna catch me soozin' this time.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My Black Bay 58 was literally just delivered to my house (and I'm at work). Hard to focus....!!!!...!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0rbin9 (Oct 17, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just won this thing on Yahoo Japan (through Zenmarket), it should arrive in a couple of weeks. This is my first vintage watch purchase and only second watch period. Recently fell in love with vintage King Seiko so I'm really looking forward to it! Model is 5625-7040, seller says it was serviced by Seiko in May 2017. The bracelet is from a same-period Lord Matic, great combination I think.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



c0rbin9 said:


> Just won this thing on Yahoo Japan (through Zenmarket), it should arrive in a couple of weeks. This is my first vintage watch purchase and only second watch period. Recently fell in love with vintage King Seiko so I'm really looking forward to it! Model is 5625-7040, seller says it was serviced by Seiko in May 2017. The bracelet is from a same-period Lord Matic, great combination I think.


Congratulations! It looks to be in mint condition


----------



## c0rbin9 (Oct 17, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Thanks, it's got a few blemishes under magnification, such as light scratch on crystal, some weathering on the markers, but it's the best one I could find. And the case seems to have escaped the ubiquitous overpolishing and retained its sharp "Grammar of Design" edges.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

PAM 692 BMG-TECH 3 day arrived last week. Couldn't be happier with the non-standard case materials! Didn't know what to expect given that I couldn't find one locally/see it in person, but am pleasantly surprised by the luster and weight of the zirconium-based case.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally found the 40mm version at a discount. UPS tried to loose it in transit last Friday, but persistence today found it.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On way

Interested to see it in person


----------



## JParanee (Oct 28, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On way

Interested to see it in person


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This arrived late yesterday courtesy of Ashford. I was in need of a dark dial dress-watch and have always been intrigued by Edox. Gotta say, I really like the simplicity and execution of this one. And to Ashford's credit, when they said "pristine condition"....they meant it. I can't find a flaw or blemish on it; and at $254 for a preowned, "Display Model" I was expecting at least a few swirls or scuffs.

39mm Les Vauberts Automatic:


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Just picked up a vintage Eterna Super Kontiki in basically NOS condition. Welp there go my Rolex 10460 funds lol, I could've picked up a minty Z series no box in the $5K range but saw this and pulled the trigger.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I'd thought I was interested in this but it didn't do what I thought it would when I saw in person.

So then I tried some black dials on because they didn't have the quartz. Thoughts?


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



SSK877 said:


> Dan Henry 1939 - Black.


Received. Not allowed to have it until Christmas. Sigh.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ihutch1942 said:


> The mail surprised me with this beauty today! I'll try to get some wrist shots later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR NOTHING IHUTCH! My Weiss was supposed to be the last watch of 2018, but I saw your post, and wondered, "What the hell is a Seiko Nano Universe?" Curse you and curse Google and double curse on eBay!

























It's a JDM watch, w/a made in Japan label. I still have no idea what "Nano Universe" is. However this appears to be a Seiko Spirit x Nano Universe collaboration, in an edition of 500, with a model number of SCVE041. Looks like there are 4 or 5 Nano collaboration models, including iHutch's. It has a 4R35 movement (23j, 21.6k vph), so it hand winds and hacks. Drilled lugs are nice too, and it's the first PVD watch I've bought since April 2017. At first glance it looks like a smart watch, so maybe I can pretend to get a notification on it if I ever need to get out of a meeting.


----------



## ihutch1942 (Apr 11, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Vioviv said:


> THANKS FOR NOTHING IHUTCH! My Weiss was supposed to be the last watch of 2018, but I saw your post, and wondered, "What the hell is a Seiko Nano Universe?" Curse you and curse Google and double curse on eBay!
> 
> View attachment 13606613
> 
> ...


It's funny that you mention getting a Weiss watch because I've got one on order that's due in at the beginning of the year! I only bought my SCVE045 because I saw another user wearing one in a WRUW thread. I love the flieger-style dial and I had to have one.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

First California dial scheduled to arrive tomorrow










Also inbound is a BOR bracelet for it


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arriving from Gnomon on Monday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This new SKXA35 arrived just in time for the weekend!


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> I'd thought I was interested in this but it didn't do what I thought it would when I saw in person.
> 
> So then I tried some black dials on because they didn't have the quartz. Thoughts?


The black looks better on you especially with your ink.


----------



## RuggerAl (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> First California dial scheduled to arrive tomorrow
> 
> Also inbound is a BOR bracelet for it


I love this combo, and am trying to creatively think where to come up with either the funds, or excuses for my significant other, to get a duplicate example. Enjoy in good health.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arriving on Monday from Halios.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

All received in the last week and a half. The Citizen and Deep Blue still haven’t been worn yet. I can’t take the DOXA off!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Leather strap from ManCaveLeather on Etsy.








Seatbelt NATO from h2onation on Ebay.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ihutch1942 said:


> It's funny that you mention getting a Weiss watch because I've got one on order that's due in at the beginning of the year! I only bought my SCVE045 because I saw another user wearing one in a WRUW thread. I love the flieger-style dial and I had to have one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're gonna love the Weiss if it's your first.
The new seiko is fun but now seeing another picture of yours I wish I hadn't gone with the stealth dial. It's "cool" but not very easy to tell time. Yours looks fantastic and kinda classic. Wear it (and your new Weiss when it arrives) in good health!


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received both of these today. The Eterna is vintage, virtually NOS and comes with the bracelet/box/papers/hangtag so I'm going to store it away and document timing measurements until I'm sure I want to keep it.









The SARB027 on the other hand goes on wrist immediately and will be worn well! Perfect size for me and is quite Grand Seiko-like. Domed crystal is amazing and feels like my old Sinn 356 II but in a more manageable size / weight. There are numerous differences (not just case size) between the SARB027/029/031 vs the forum-darlings SARB033/035 that I'll put in a review when I get a chance.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Right



Left


----------



## amgbda (Oct 26, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










PAM 933 in the mail

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just unboxed. Old military vintage.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Earthbound said:


> Just unboxed. Old military vintage.
> View attachment 13617679


nice, mine says hi









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just bought this, should be here in a few days. Really, really excited!


----------



## rkmontana (Jul 14, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this Nite Hawk 201 this past weekend. Love how light it is on the wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Valimor Caliburnus -- New arrival via Kickstarter.

I have to say I like it, even if it (to my tastes) skirts dangerously close to "awesome, but ridiculous" territory with it's somewhat over the top Games-of-Thronesey "Fantasy" detailing.

The watch face is made out of granite (they call it "natural black galaxy granite"), which is quite attractive (and what convinced me to back the project) though not easy to photograph well with a phone camera.

I suspect I will take it off it's "dragon" ridged watch strap to tone down the Tolkien feeling, but I'll try it as is for a while since it is great in its own off-beat way :- )

As I haven't seen anyone post on this new watch yet, I'll include a few more pics than normal.


----------



## Sital (Feb 15, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just picked this baby up yesterday. Having culled the collection by a few pieces that I wasn't overly fond of, I found myself without a white/light dial. This helped rectify that.


----------



## RustyBin5 (May 30, 2015)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








daytona movement but unrestricted - what's not to love


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seatbelt NATO arrived today, Certainly somewhat more comfortable than the usual nylon ones.


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Zelos DMT, hopefully waiting for me upon return home later this week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just snuck this in the house ...gotta stay off the computer late at night !!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived yesterday. Product testing today.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Louie777 said:


> The black looks better on you especially with your ink.


Agreed. So went with this and it's arriving Friday.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Should be getting my Maen Hudson 38mm ghost white dial tomorrow!!?

Anyone else order one??


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived: Vratislavia Conceptum Pan-Africa from Poland.

It is absolutely outstanding how case and bezel are woven into each other ... not to mention this extreme sunburst dial.

































Cheers, 
Tom


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived earlier this week.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this worn and wound watch roll at their wind up event in NYC last weekend. Really enjoying it so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived today....


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Neminus Spaceman Earth Dweller -- just arrived via Kickstarter.

I have to say it has exceeded my expectations -- haven't seen any other images of this on WUS so far, but it really looks fantastic (though hard to photograph well!)


----------



## patech (Apr 30, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Yesterday's pickup. Love it.


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered my first Magrette - a Dual Time 18.


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been naughty.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










received friday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It arrived and it's better than I thought.


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Just got these two in last week


----------



## Shortround (Nov 13, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hi, I'm new here. I just received my first automatic yesterday, the Oris Aquis in 39.5mm! I can't share a pic yet since I have no previous posts.:-x


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Recently arrived, two excellent straps from ManCaveLeather on Etsy.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Minuteman Team Rubicon.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On the way is a Seiko solar picked up for a song just for the bracelet.

Why the bracelet you ask? Well I want a touch of gold on my Alpinist and I know these bracelets already fit, as I have the stainless one already ion it. The Strapcode Jubilee is TOO much gold for the Alpinist. Wo we will see...









Aaaaaaannnddd...
I got a GREAT little watch roll from Etsy. (Just the roll. I hadda try it with a selection from the watch drawer)
EgorStore makes a great product and for less than $50 it's nice, thick, soft leather, with my initials (erased) on a little tab.

Sure you can get canvas for the same price, but this is an awesome orange leather heavy duty roll.

















Oh yeah and a Timex on the way too...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Only had this a few days.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

ARMIDA #A1 #StrapCode


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

These came in within the last three weeks

Damasko DC 80 Black / Orange 
Stowa Prodiver White / Lime
Indulou watch stand ONE


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*Galactic!*


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just rolled in a couple days ago.
Timex Automatic. My first.

The outside is a bit rough, but it works great!

I'll get before and after in the right forum when I get to work on it.

Happy Turkey-Day!


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

These three from Black Friday advance sales:









































​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Couldn't resist this Seiko SSC509 on Ashford Cyber Monday sale.


----------



## Sital (Feb 15, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this Squale, as they just came back in stock. It's a Christmas present to myself so it still has the plastic on. I guess now I'll be adding a new (i.e. bigger) watch box to my Christmas list. :-!


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hi

I have this waiting at the post office for me. So excited lol. GS SBGA041 bought from a Rakuten Japan auction via TimePeaks. This is a pic from the auction. I have used buyer.com before for Yahoo Japan suctions but never TimePeaks.

Let's see if the watch matches the description! Should do!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

G5-001, finally found a seller willing to ship out of EU to USA.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Pre-order for deilvery next spring, hopefully


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This should ship out in about two weeks, hopefully less.. 1000m Bronze Zelos Great White.









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived yesterday


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Just got this Aquis in the post yesterday


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this little beauty on its way from this very forum! Super excited!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This arrived yesterday. Purchased it thru the sales forum. It's my first high end piece. Love it!!










Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SN202 (Nov 2, 2018)

Breitling Premier 42 Chrono on it’s way, can’t wait! (Although I’m gonna have to for a few weeks...)


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Speedmaster 57 - unplanned pickup from a local AD. Nice to have a Speedy back in the lineup after selling sapphire sandwich many moons ago (pun probably intended).

Personally prefer this version over the "antiqued" broadarrow style, although everything in that lineup is quite nice!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

*A few new arrivals*

Here are a couple new ones. The Breitling is a story. Went in to a Grey Market store in Madrid to buy something else that pissed me off for technical reasons when I saw it, so I looked around the well stocked store and saw this dressy sporty hunky Breitling (44mm). I loved it in the metal. Bought it on the spot. Had buyer's remorse right away for an impulsive buy and later realized I went with my gut and got a home run. Gorgeous in person. And the Monta at 40mm because I rarely buy and never wear divers smaller than 41 - 42mm. The classic bezel, premium build and I suspect the size as well, make this diver a pleasure to wear.


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

My three recent purchases have arrived. Plus one I picked up on a whim at TJ Maxx.​


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hi

This arrived just in time for the weekend, GS SBGA041

I love this watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko Prospex (SSC509) arrived today. Great looking watch with a horrible strap.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Elysee Bronze Chronograph arrived after an epic (almost) two month wait from Touch of Modern via Shipito.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Every once in a while an interest is rekindled in me to find a birth year watch, 1976. I don't really want to get into vintage watches, so that has kept me away from rolex's, the Omega Speedmaster of that year which I think would be my ultimate choice, and others of the high price point. I had been interested in Seiko chronographs of the era, but I found that the ones that I was willing to spend on had too much corrosion on the hands and dial for my liking.

Then I came across a bunch of these Seiko Quartz models, whether they were King courts or others of that generation, and they seem to be available in much better overall condition and the fact that it was quartz meant that it would be easier upkeep as a vintage watch.

Came across this one yesterday on eBay, sent a message to somebody that I know appreciates and knows a decent amount about Seiko vintage watches, and she said he would absolutely recommend I go for this one. I was actually able to get an offer out on it and accepted and it's now in the mail to me.

It is 36.8 mm, on the small side for what I like to wear, but it would only be in every once in a while watch, anyway.

Pictures borrowed from the auction


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> Every once in a while an interest is rekindled in me to find a birth year watch, 1976. I don't really want to get into vintage watches, so that has kept me away from rolex's, the Omega Speedmaster of that year which I think would be my ultimate choice, and others of the high price point. I had been interested in Seiko chronographs of the era, but I found that the ones that I was willing to spend on had too much corrosion on the hands and dial for my liking.
> 
> Then I came across a bunch of these Seiko Quartz models, whether they were King courts or others of that generation, and they seem to be available in much better overall condition and the fact that it was quartz meant that it would be easier upkeep as a vintage watch.
> 
> ...


Congrats, very nice find |>


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ZM-73 said:


> Congrats, very nice find |>


Thanks!!!


----------



## NerdThing (Nov 16, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incame! My Chaika arrived this morning. Much better in the flesh then the photos.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My GS SBGH205 arrived yesterday and I'm trying it on straps already, drill-thru lugs make this easy.
I've coveted this watch since I first laid eyes on and handled a SBGH005 back in 2014, the slightly revised SBGH205 has the new GS logo with everything else the same. The dial appears smooth gloss black indoors but reveals its radial texture in bright sunlight. The hi-beat movement results in a super smooth second hand. What else can I say? Gorgeous!


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










So much love for this one. Arrived this week, purchased here from a fellow WUS member. Better than I could have imagined.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cryslay33 (Nov 19, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> Snagged off f/29, our own sales forum


handsome stallion!! congrats man.


----------



## Tres (May 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received this 2 days ago and tonight is the wrist time









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Independent George (Sep 10, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Ramos (Dec 5, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I bought a Rare Casio Marlin W-36 Module 248, arriving in about 2 weeks


----------



## vwj (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived yesterday and wearing it today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orhorolgy (Sep 4, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Currently waiting, with much anticipation, for the arrival of a Karl Falk white dial 43mm single hand watch in brushed stainless steel case with transparent back housing a UNITAS 6498, 17 jewels hand wound movement.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Just landed, might displace my speedy...


----------



## Joespeeder (Nov 23, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming with bracelet but will change to leather...


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived last week - Super bargain eBay purchase - William L. retro style chronograph on mesh band:









*Now the cheapest watch in my collection!* :-d


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sinn 140A LE. Shows Monday arrival, but it made it to my city hub at 11:00 am today. Hope it makes it tomorrow!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ordered, still waiting for the shipped email.... 








Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beardest (Dec 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Am waiting for a daytona. should be coming in next week. pictures coming thru'


----------



## clbryant1981 (Oct 12, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Should be here Monday


----------



## CastorTroy3 (Dec 24, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got the call while I was out of town on vacation. Picking this one up from the AD as soon as I can.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

GLYCINE #Ambush


----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Vioviv said:


> Nice watch! Mine arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 13581447


Sorry for not commenting much sooner. Yours looks great and I really like that combination, especially that blue strap. Wear it in good health as they say.


----------



## opmetal (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got a Lum-Tec M55









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I finally jumped on the Seiko SKX bandwagon and added an SXX 009J1 to my collection and I ordered a Super Jubilee band to replace the ugly rubber one 
Does that mean I need to sell my DeepBlue ? I think I will.


----------



## excelerater (Jan 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

...


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this yesterday.. So I snapped a couple of pics..









Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



amg786 said:


> View attachment 13724417
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1/100 Zenith.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received yesterday, Laco Marine „Cuxhaven"


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Despite all the joking about the name of this Japanese-made watch, I have a Wancher Japan Storm Jet Chronograph Manual Hand-Winding Mechanical Watch on the way. I got it on an eBay auction new from the vendor for less than half its list price, and it will be the first hand-winding mechanical chronograph in my collection. It uses the Seagull ST-19 mechanical chronograph movement, which is based on a Venus 175 movement. I like the fact that you can see all the intricate workings of the movement from the back of the watch. The blued screws are just painted, but all in all, to me it's an interesting watch for a reasonable price ($185).



















​


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Early Christmas gifts cause we'll be in Maui, love that wife !!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Recent acquisition, Tissot Le Locle Chronometre:-!


----------



## ihutch1942 (Apr 11, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It's finally here!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ihutch1942 said:


> It's finally here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Absolutely gorgeous dial! Congratulations and wear it in good health!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bought my wife's Christmas gift this weekend ... being shipped to my office tomorrow ... she asked for a diver, a blue dial, and a bracelet, so this wasn't a tough decision ...


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Early Christmas present to myself arrived at the end of last week:


----------



## dealer-1 (Jul 14, 2011)

My newest arrival H2O 8000m


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in today b-)


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

That Hamilton is sweet! Great photography too!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Slm643 said:


> That Hamilton is sweet! Great photography too!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


I concur, here's hoping that Hamilton will make a modern rendition of this watch. Also, would it be possible to provide the model's name and year of this Hamilton?


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Just got her Saturday and she hasn't left my wrist!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Slm643 said:


> That Hamilton is sweet! Great photography too!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk





NC_Hager626 said:


> I concur, here's hoping that Hamilton will make a modern rendition of this watch. Also, would it be possible to provide the model's name and year of this Hamilton?


Thanks guys! It was an eBay score that I got for a pretty good price. I haven't found out much info about it yet, I just saw that linen dial and applied logo and had to pull the trigger. AFAIK it is from the 70's, is cal 837, and the # on the back is 837031-3. I'm quite pleased with it :-!


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Knives and Lint said:


> Thanks guys! It was an eBay score that I got for a pretty good price. I haven't found out much info about it yet, I just saw that linen dial and applied logo and had to pull the trigger. AFAIK it is from the 70's, is cal 837, and the # on the back is 837031-3. I'm quite pleased with it :-!


Thanks, I may try to hunt one down for myself as well.


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



maxpowerman said:


> Just got her Saturday and she hasn't left my wrist!


Very nice! How does it feel on the wrist? Is the case thickness comparable to the Black Bay Blue?


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

EDIT: Double Post


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This tiny watch. Got it as a birth year watch. Can I pull of something this small?

1976 Seiko type II quartz.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

These straps. Which option do you prefer? The others are going back.


----------



## The Loco (May 1, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Casio EF-547D

I like the TAG Carrera Chrono 16 a lot, this one is a homage of the 2010 model.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> These straps. Which option do you prefer? The others are going back.


I like the first one, seems to flow better and has more red stitching!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buschyfor3 (Nov 12, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> These straps. Which option do you prefer? The others are going back.


The first strap would be my choice. The red box stitch pairs up nicely with the red text/logo on the dial (and IMO adds more balance with the horizontal red stitch mirroring the horizontal line of red across the dial below the Sinn signature than does the 3rd strap which just has the contrast red stitching down the edges).


----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> This tiny watch. Got it as a birth year watch. Can I pull of something this small?
> 
> 1976 Seiko type II quartz.


Absolutely! At first I was not a fan of the smaller size of vintage watches, but as I embraced it and got used to them it opened up a whole new world to me. Even though some of them are just watches I wear around the house I still enjoy wearing them immensely. Much like large watches, the key is owning it, and you can pull it off just fine.



41Mets said:


> These straps. Which option do you prefer? The others are going back.


I prefer the first by a long shot. This design is my favorite strap for Sinn watches, and the red stitching just clinches it.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Buschyfor3 said:


> Very nice! How does it feel on the wrist? Is the case thickness comparable to the Black Bay Blue?


I don't have a caliper to be exactly sure but I feel like it rides higher/thicker than the BB Blue. The case back on the GMT is more raised than the Black Bay which is flat. I have absolutely loved this thing so far though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

just got two new yesterday


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Waiting..... unfortunately won’t be receiving it this year. Would be on Jan. 2019.


----------



## dealer-1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Beautiful Custom Brass Destro


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Buschyfor3 said:


> Early Christmas present to myself arrived at the end of last week:
> 
> View attachment 13727693


Congrats, I have always wanted one of these


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this badlad in yesterday.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*Lowercase*


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Just got this spring bar tool as a gift. Awesome and no more scratched lugs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Aquatico from their Christmas sale!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hi, my name is Jay, and I have a problem. I have this whole thing about how three watches is the perfect number for me. So I played around with my collection, got myself to the point where I had three that I was really happy with, but then I decided that I really wanted to spring for the dekla flieger because it looked great and was that a really great price point..

So I'm still waiting for that one to come in the mail and I'm out and about today, browsing at a watch shop, when I see they have the Hamilton intra - matic panda. I had tried it on the other day at Tourneau and really loved it. When I saw it here today and I asked how much, they gave me a price that was a pretty decent discount but it was still at a price I knew I could find elsewhere. I left the store, asked for the business card, and then I decided to take a chance at emailing and making an offer on the watch at a cash price not expecting them to accept. First they said they would, plus tax, and I responded saying that my Max would be the price I offered including tax and they responded saying they would do that price cash out the door. So here I am, having made a large, unexpected purchase of a watch that I don't need, because it was an excellent price in the watch is gorgeous.

So my perfect 3 watch collection, that became a 4 watch collection with the flieger, is now a five watch collection with the chronograph.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received my Macy's special Citizen Signature....the band was scratched it was obviously an open box, instead of returning I called and was able to negotiate 30% off to compensate, so total cost was 208 and change! Happy New Year









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Jay, I think you should seriously consider making the magic number 7!!!


41Mets said:


> Hi, my name is Jay, and I have a problem. I have this whole thing about how three watches is the perfect number for me. So I played around with my collection, got myself to the point where I had three that I was really happy with, but then I decided that I really wanted to spring for the dekla flieger because it looked great and was that a really great price point..
> 
> So I'm still waiting for that one to come in the mail and I'm out and about today, browsing at a watch shop, when I see they have the Hamilton intra - matic panda. I had tried it on the other day at Tourneau and really loved it. When I saw it here today and I asked how much, they gave me a price that was a pretty decent discount but it was still at a price I knew I could find elsewhere. I left the store, asked for the business card, and then I decided to take a chance at emailing and making an offer on the watch at a cash price not expecting them to accept. First they said they would, plus tax, and I responded saying that my Max would be the price I offered including tax and they responded saying they would do that price cash out the door. So here I am, having made a large, unexpected purchase of a watch that I don't need, because it was an excellent price in the watch is gorgeous.
> 
> So my perfect 3 watch collection, that became a 4 watch collection with the flieger, is now a five watch collection with the chronograph.


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



glen8ak said:


> Jay, I think you should seriously consider making the magic number 7!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


No
I still have the Dekla in the mail to me. If that were here by now I probably wouldn't have picked up the Hamilton. Now I'll have that on top of the Hamilton, Sinn, Rolex, Glashütte, and G Shock. 6 it is.


----------



## posaune76 (Jun 30, 2015)

Just got my Sinn 104 St Sa I B today! Happy New Year.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



glen8ak said:


> Aquatico from their Christmas sale!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see many actual owner's review of this watch. What do you think about it?


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It's ok, not great but at the sale price of 150, it was worth it. I like the dial most of all, the 3d quality of it, has surprisingly decent lume. It has a sapphire crystal but it's just a flat piece with no contour, it sticks up maybe ,4-.5 mm from the bezel, has a kind of 'afterthought' impression on me. The strap it comes on is rough and not fantastic quality imo. The case back is pretty cheesy with the emblem of a jet on the exhibition window (what's the point of covering the window?). The lugs are really thin I don't like the design of them...overall this is a pretty decent watch with a pretty nice dial design but a case/crystal that lack refinement. It's better than most Chinese watches with similar specs, but in a lot of ways it reminds me of that genre. Hope that helps


Pneuma said:


> I don't see many actual owner's review of this watch. What do you think about it?


Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Slm643 said:


> Just got this yesterday.. So I snapped a couple of pics..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh. I'm so broke but I've never wanted a Zelos more than these with those dials. Another to the "eventually" list!!! Happy new year everyone

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSS 302 (Dec 29, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Picked this up the other day as a gift to myself... absolutely love it !


----------



## ihutch1942 (Apr 11, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The dial looks even better in person!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this somewhat obscure Milus Tirion TriRetrograde seconds. This is the titanium case and carbon fiber dial variant. Really love the multi-layered dial and generally different approach to presenting a simple ETA 3-hander  Not in love with the fully exposed date wheel but easy to overlook given the rather busy dial.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waldhoff Tourbillon via Kickstarter. Super happy with this one. My first Tourbillon, and watching it rotate is mesmerizing :- ) Working great, and seems to be an all-around excellent watch.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> Hi, my name is Jay, and I have a problem. I have this whole thing about how three watches is the perfect number for me. So I played around with my collection, got myself to the point where I had three that I was really happy with, but then I decided that I really wanted to spring for the dekla flieger because it looked great and was that a really great price point..
> 
> So I'm still waiting for that one to come in the mail and I'm out and about today, browsing at a watch shop, when I see they have the Hamilton intra - matic panda. I had tried it on the other day at Tourneau and really loved it. When I saw it here today and I asked how much, they gave me a price that was a pretty decent discount but it was still at a price I knew I could find elsewhere. I left the store, asked for the business card, and then I decided to take a chance at emailing and making an offer on the watch at a cash price not expecting them to accept. First they said they would, plus tax, and I responded saying that my Max would be the price I offered including tax and they responded saying they would do that price cash out the door. So here I am, having made a large, unexpected purchase of a watch that I don't need, because it was an excellent price in the watch is gorgeous.
> 
> So my perfect 3 watch collection, that became a 4 watch collection with the flieger, is now a five watch collection with the chronograph.


Hi

I really feel for you, but I went one better. Or worse should I say. I bought an unused curved end Seiko deployment strap for one of my Grand Seiko's from a private seller, and he mentions he's selling a GS SBGR083.

I totally don't't need one but I don't have a black dial (blue, green, red, silver, champagne yes) dress GS (I do have black dial divers) so I negotiate a fair price and buy it along with the strap.










This having bought (an admittedly cheap) Seiko 5 this morning.










Oh and this is in the post. Also not expensive, but that's not the point.










It's gotta stop, and I have to stop it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> I really feel for you, but I went one better. Or worse should I say. I bought an unused curved end Seiko deployment strap for one of my Grand Seiko's from a private seller, and he mentions he's selling a GS SBGR083.
> 
> ...


I like the Seiko 5!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Whattimeyougot (Sep 16, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Just got back from the AD. Was on the waiting list for about 4 months. I'll ill post a full review in the coming weeks. Initial impressions are love at first sight!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



glen8ak said:


> I like the Seiko 5!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Hi

Yes it's interesting. Came with 2 straps, 42mm but wears small I think. 
SNZG15J1. I don't have anything like it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbdyws6 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Vioviv said:


> Nice watch! Mine arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 13581447


Man that that white face blue strap is classy! Very nice!


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bought several over the holidays. 
They should arrive sometime this week (assuming the shipping gods don't play havoc and/or customs folks are in a good mood):
Panerai PAM00717 Luminor 8 Days Oro Rosso
Panerai PAM00613 Radiomir Ceramic Istanbul Edition 
Panerai PAM00682 Panerai Luminor Submersible 1950 3 Days Automatic Acciaio (mouthful for sure)

I will post pics once they arrive. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hamilton Ventura LE


----------



## fbdyws6 (Jan 5, 2011)

My first big boy watch will be delivered tomorrow. 42mm planet ocean. I'm like a kid anticipating Christmas!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Here ya go-- one of a few I just received...
Not new, in fact I remember seeing this years ago on my Grandfather's wrist...

He was a milling machine operator for over 35 years.

Fits nicely, wears well, looks great!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

And incoming I have one of these. We'll see how good it is when it gets here. I think it was a deal...
I'll keep y'all updated.
(Image from the sale site..... more when i get it!)


----------



## Bmorrcats03 (Jan 2, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Came in the mail today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one is en route. A bit of a departure for me, as my collection is primarily divers. Something about this one speaks to me, though, and I am eager to see it in the metal:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I received a whole goodie package from Sam @thecasualwatchreviewer in the mail today:









Thank you Sam


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waldhoff Capital, new arrival via Kickstarter. It is based on the Hangzhou 7500, which is a relatively new movement from Hangzhou Watch Company with a mega 80 hour power reserve!


----------



## epetrillo (Nov 15, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received this in the mail just a few minutes ago.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After one month, my Dekla flieger has finally showed up at a usps center in jersey city nj. Hoping it will arrive on Monday!!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just came in :-!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got my Hammy and another little prize.
They will both be fun to wear!


----------



## Dartok22 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this in. Currently wearing and enjoying it.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Kingsbury 1983 XL Pilot -- new arrival via Kickstarter.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Post 29,000.










I'm getting the 41mm version which is date only.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ordered last year, expected in December, just in today. Have always wanted one of Dirk's Regulators but the original model is too large/thick for my wrist . . . his Q-2010 Regulator at 38 mm and 10 mm works a lot better fit wise, a few candids here . . .


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Impulsively got this:


----------



## AdamTimeZone (Sep 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've been looking for one of these older Khakis with the simpler dial and triangle at 12 for a while. Finally have one incoming. (Not my photo)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueLampPost (Mar 6, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Ordered last year, expected in December, just in today. Have always wanted one of Dirk's Regulators but the original model is too large/thick for my wrist . . . his Q-2010 Regulator at 38 mm and 10 mm works a lot better fit wise, a few candids here . . .


Fantastic looking watch, and perfect pairing with the Porsche as well.


----------



## AdamTimeZone (Sep 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived.


----------



## srfdntchk (Nov 16, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Nothing fancy as I'm just starting out, but I've got this one on the way. My most expensive watch so far.


----------



## srfdntchk (Nov 16, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Double-posted the above post. Disregard this one.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Excellent choice! A classic. 
Have you posted a "your collection in one photo" picture in the thread of that name yet? 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## grifball (Nov 2, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got in a sigma dial 1501 from the mid-60s. Loving the dial on this!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



BlueLampPost said:


> Fantastic looking watch, and perfect pairing with the Porsche as well.


Kudos sir, and I see you know your cars (or at least their interiors) :-!


----------



## umarrajs (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

C8 M2.04 Limited Edition.

I never got to fly on the Concorde...but when I was growing-up, this was the plane dreams were made of.
So on memory of my school days and for the piece of metal from the rudder of this fabled plane and for the fact that this watch has a handwound in-house movement with 120 hours of power reserve and because it is bold and a Christopher Ward, I have ordered this limited edition.


----------



## jwelks (Dec 2, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have a smiths Everest in its way. I already have a Rolex explorer so I'm not sure why I bought the smiths lol. Have been kinda wanting to add a Miyota 9015 to the collection. That's my excuse anyway


----------



## jwelks (Dec 2, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have a smiths Everest on its way. I already have a Rolex explorer so I'm not sure why I bought the smiths lol. Have been kinda wanting to add a Miyota 9015 to the collection. That's my excuse anyway


----------



## djcoronel (Mar 31, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









stowa marine classic 36mm roman

picture courtesy of stowa.de

can't wait! sooo excited!


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got this gorgeous beauty on it's way to me shortly. 1944 Hamilton 992B, just cleaned and serviced. It's bound to do service with me as an office desk clock, as I also do with my 1926 Waltham Crescent St.


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have been wanting this for months, noticed it was sold out on their site, and immediately sent an email asking when it would be back in stock. They responded with "We will offer no more, but since you inquired about this a few months go, we will make one for you". Paypal away and I should have it in a couple of weeks.

So, what makes this particular watch so special to me?

200m WR w screw down crown as I spend a lot of time in the water. I have not seen a pilot watch with this level of WR, so it stuck out immediately after I discovered it. You know this will end up on shark mesh.

Tritec lume - supposedly the best available, we will see.

German made Galvano black dial - it is very "inky", looks very smooth and deep.

Swiss made heat blued hands - just because.

I really like the crown design too.

And this didn't hurt....

"The Pilot Automatic models meet the highest quality level for pilot watches. It is no wonder that the U.S. Navy pilots of the "Strike Fighters Weapons School Pacific" wear this watch. The future fighter pilots of the U.S. Navy wear a Tourby Pilot Automatic watch on their wrist, which was designed specifically for extreme situations."

Tourby Pilot Automatic - 42mm


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



wschofield3 said:


> I have been wanting this for months, noticed it was sold out on their site, and immediately sent an email asking when it would be back in stock. They responded with "We will offer no more, but since you inquired about this a few months go, we will make one for you". Paypal away and I should have it in a couple of weeks.
> 
> So, what makes this particular watch so special to me?
> 
> ...


Pretty nifty Walter and, yeah, a special watch for sure!!!


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Pretty nifty Walter and, yeah, a special watch for sure!!!


You've owned a Tourby before, haven't you? Perhaps I'm mistaken?


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



wschofield3 said:


> You've owned a Tourby before, haven't you? Perhaps I'm mistaken?


Outstanding memory . . . Yes I have, a couple actually, one being their small pilot, which is why I love what you just got!!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko SBJG001 Guigiaro design.


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I let go of my Meistersinger Perigraph last year and have since found myself regretting it. The Perigraph was a little big, but it was a really fun watch that I enjoyed wearing. It was also a great conversation starter.

My local AD was given one of the 2017 "City Edition" runs back when they were first released. I have no idea how a Florida AD wound up with "New York", but since I'm originally from The Big Apple I've always been drawn to the watch.

I'll pick it up this afternoon. What I like about this one is that it's only 40mm and features an unusual steel gray/blue dial. It's also a hand-winder with applied, contrasting numbers and a strap I happen to really dig. Overall, it moves slightly away from the Meistersinger norm and hits a lot of notes that appeal to me. Of course, the New York tie-in is the primary selling point for me...along with the fact that there were only 10 "New York" examples ever made.

Live pics to follow later today....


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

70th Birthday present, to myself. Arrives Monday.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Error, please delete post.


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived from Tokyo, this 1963 Weekly Auto Orient.


----------



## Hensser (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

wow, 25 years have been good to you. nice watch


----------



## Hensser (Jun 22, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

congratulations on your 70th! That is a beautiful watch


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the mail yesterday.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko Guigiaro design digital turned up yesterday. Rotating bezel sets the modes.


----------



## JD10 (Dec 26, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Stowa Marine coming tom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwj (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Awesome watches

Happy Birthday TedG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



jwelks said:


> I have a smiths Everest in its way. I already have a Rolex explorer so I'm not sure why I bought the smiths lol. Have been kinda wanting to add a Miyota 9015 to the collection. That's my excuse anyway


Yeah, I've had the same problem. I bought my _second_ Everest after I bought my Explorer because the Explorer reminded me of how much I loved my first Everest.
I've since sold off the second Everest. I have a weird feeling I'm gonna buy a third someday ... it's a terrific watch even without the connection to the Explorer.


----------



## SN202 (Nov 2, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received my new Zenith EP Classic Cars. I was planning on purchasing the classic silver dial, but this one really caught my eye. I love the different textures and colours you get from the dial depending on the light and angle!


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Black Ripley









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Squire (Feb 17, 2013)

Got this bad boy not too long ago


----------



## todtracy (Feb 26, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Patek 2450 just received









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

.


----------



## GeirA (Feb 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received a small assortment of watches in the mail recently.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this TAG Heuer Aquagraph
Gatta love the central minutes chrono 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just acquired the explorer ii









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## datbme150 (Feb 5, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Super sweet


----------



## rickvarnadoe (Aug 6, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The newest family member









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T268 (Oct 2, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have three in the mail. A vintage Tudor 9804 from a forum member. A birth year Timex diver. I bought a Seiko mini turtle that I'm thinking of returning. Bit of a post tax refund binge...


----------



## campodan (Jan 1, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Just arrived from a fellow forum member and I have a SRP777 coming tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T268 (Oct 2, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



R.Squire said:


> Got this bad boy not too long ago


Whats the reference on this? It's awesome.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Omega FOIS in the mail, long time coming

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Pelton Sector
Thin, substantial, beautiful details in finishing of case and dial









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just have to face facts ... I have an addiction to affordables. I take my time on higher-end stuff - months sometimes - and if it has an in-house movement, I'll spend days and days at different ADs negotiating and driving them crazy ... But if I see something shiny and cute/eccentric/odd/fun and it's under $500, I'm like a drunk sailor.

On this one, I saw the price tag was over 1,800 ... PLN? Polish zloty, which I reckoned would be tied to the Euro. I almost clicked the window close, thinking, "interesting but too expensive." But I stupidly asked Alexa to do the currency conversion and BANG ... into the cart, PayPal'd, and done! If Polish Post is anything like USPS, I'll see it in enough time to have forgotten I bought it, and then I'll curse myself when it arrives. Look for it on the Sales Corner in about 6-9 weeks. And the vicious cycle continues .... arggg ...









Anyway, it's G. Gerlach, 40mm, top grade Seagull mvmt., 100M water resistance & well reviewed by W&W ... I absolutely love the prominent "Made in Poland" label. Yet, I have no need for another 3-hander, and have too many already. I like the big date and the multi-texture dial, but that's no reason to even spend $50 on a watch right now.

Anyone know a good shrink who specializes in horophiliac obsessions?


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Cincy Strap


----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)

Bremont u2-t. Coming soon!


----------



## Manuyota (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This just in...


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this month and am still trying to find the right strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This just in...

View attachment 13946331


----------



## Rossonero3 (Sep 7, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



islander009 said:


> Just got this month and am still trying to find the right strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black rubber/silicone?


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I was thinking possibly a silver & blue combo Nato many variations, I also think a gray leather maybe with contrasting stitching, black and tan Natos, also sailcloth, canvas any of the aforementioned colors.
Very nice watch by the way! 
Maybe check out Oris website, I've not been there mind you... 
Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

You know when you do that thing where you tell your significant other about the watch you're going to "save up" for, but then buy it because, well, damn hard to find Rolex at the AD these days, and when you get the call, it's do it or lose it.

And then you have to keep it hidden until some semblance of a more plausible situation arises...

Yeah, I do feel kinda bad - she really is so very patient and wonderful. But also, new watch!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcal4404 (Aug 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IronHide said:


> You know when you do that thing where you tell your significant other about the watch you're going to "save up" for, but then buy it because, well, damn hard to find Rolex at the AD these days, and when you get the call, it's do it or lose it.
> 
> And then you have to keep it hidden until some semblance of a more plausible situation arises...
> 
> ...


lol. congrats! no cyclops ftw!


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just came today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



tcal4404 said:


> lol. congrats! no cyclops ftw!


Thanks man!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## oshuwah (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oshuwah (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oshuwah (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not quite in the mail yet but paid for
Triton subphotiqhe









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rangerNY (Jan 9, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Heading my way!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On the way back home from getting a media blasting from NEWW, toning down the bling:


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*With a Tuna here*








*...And a Tuna there*


----------



## Skidrock (Jul 9, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## vwj (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first GS










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sinn


----------



## AlexC1202 (Aug 1, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have a Stowa Flieger Clasic Chrono in the mail. can't wait for it to show up!


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Posted this in a thread, but why not again!


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



AlexC1202 said:


> I have a Stowa Flieger Clasic Chrono in the mail. can't wait for it to show up!


Please post photos when you get it!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Gunmetal.









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DrDubzz (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got a new Erika's Original Black Ops MN strap with a white center stripe in the mail. Planning on using it as my summer option for my Aqua Terra since the bracelet can get rather snug when it's warm.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New release, inbound from Japan at a nice discount

View attachment 13977343


----------



## thefatboy (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived on Tuesday, been wearing it every day since!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

GW-9404


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My LE Kobe Fire Bureau Square is inbound


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Jrsaleh (Aug 3, 2018)

Coming this week. Damasko db3


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I had quite a weekend...so these 3 are headed my way now (photos not mine):










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carrera997 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Zenith Defy Classic Range Rover Edition. Went out of my comfort zone a bit with this one but really happy with it.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



BT1985 said:


> Zenith Defy Classic Range Rover Edition. Went out of my comfort zone a bit with this one but really happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's it!! it reminds me of a wheel I've seen, my brothers-in-law works at Discount Tire Corp!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Need to resize the bracelet. It was not playing ball. Soooo good. That inky black dial..









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



BT1985 said:


> Zenith Defy Classic Range Rover Edition. Went out of my comfort zone a bit with this one but really happy with it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Amazing watch, just beautiful, w/an incredible movement. Very bold choice but looks great on your wrist. It's one of my favorite Zeniths, but I wish I had a wrist that could handle it!
That box however ... yikes ... did they bring it out on a forklift?
Wear it in good health!


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It's been a pretty nice week for me this came sat






then after 2 1/2 months on a slow boat from China this came yesterday






and last but certainly not least this guy is on his way from The father land


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Vioviv said:


> Amazing watch, just beautiful, w/an incredible movement. Very bold choice but looks great on your wrist. It's one of my favorite Zeniths, but I wish I had a wrist that could handle it!
> That box however ... yikes ... did they bring it out on a forklift?
> Wear it in good health!


Thanks! I was pretty shocked when the box came out. Good thing is that I found out it is functional. I am using it to store straps and beaters.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


>


I thought you already had all the color combinations of this model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

newest- the Certina DS Action Sea Turtle Conservancy edition. Best bracelet and clasp design I have used. Very legible dial. Nice tourqois/teal blue seconds hand that matches the Lume as it shifts from blue-green to a steady blue. Crazy power reserve and fantastic accuracy. Thin with a flat case back and my prefered size of 43mm....just blingy enough to be considered a dressy diver.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Almost finished assembling this. Parts from Otto Frei. 
Waiting to see how it looks in daylight 









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Slm643 said:


> Wow that's it!! it reminds me of a wheel I've seen, my brothers-in-law works at Discount Tire Corp!
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


It doubles as a spare on its idle time.

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Usafwolfe (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just bought a Ball Fireman Nightbreaker! My first Ball watch!


----------



## Usafwolfe (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just bought a Ball Fireman Nightbreaker! My first Ball watch!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*



oso2276 said:


> Almost finished assembling this. Parts from Otto Frei.
> Waiting to see how it looks in daylight


Better light









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*







*


----------



## Dougiebaby (Jun 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Today (4/3/19) I got this Monaco 

I shot a quick 4K vid of it and my Rolex:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Duplicate post, sorry!


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this in from DavidSW today. 5 years in the making!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

98b253 BNIB for $119.


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Usafwolfe said:


> I just bought a Ball Fireman Nightbreaker! My first Ball watch!


Such awkward names from this manufacturer... Ballbreaker, Ballskin Diver...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

View attachment 14035923


Dang, these gilt NTH are nice watches. Used up my points to get a nice discount. Now the wait commences.

Prolly look much like this gilt Carolina, with different hands and a date


----------



## brooklynfanatic (Apr 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

present from my girl....


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally arrived by truck after a cross country ride


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



GBD-800-4 StepTracker with Bluetooth


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Great looking watch for sure.


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

Incoming...


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A pre-owned Black Corvid should be arriving today. Ordered a bracelet for it yesterday.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Tycho Brahe said:


> A pre-owned Black Corvid should be arriving today. Ordered a bracelet for it yesterday.


What bracelet did you pair with the Corvid?


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Pic borrowed. Will probably mod dial...


----------



## Davido22 (Jul 11, 2011)

Two KS and a Credor.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sternglas Zeitmesser „Zirkel" just came in


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Purchased today from Topper's.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Double post


----------



## Jody1Kenobi (Mar 17, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just received a new Pattini leather rally band for my Seiko SNKM97 Recraft.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally after a dial swap, the William L 1985 Auto Chronograph as nature intended, NO DATE.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



GMT new for $77


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



GMT new for $77


----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have this coming in from a fellow WIS.
Thanks WUS! I finally get one of my grails!

I've wanted a Triumph since I first saw them.
I love that it's got a SW300 (2893) movement, great water resistance, see thru case back, this, great bracelet, and overall awesome attention to detail and design!


----------



## Rhorya (Mar 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*




























Just arrived. MKII Vantage.


----------



## Cubeistan (May 13, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Cubeistan said:


>


No date and lovely strap. Nicely done


----------



## jjman79 (Apr 25, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got my Alpina Startimer









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Balticus Bronze Wave


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ZM-73 said:


> Balticus Bronze Wave
> View attachment 14114781


That dial is cool as hell. Never seem that before.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Wore it for the first time, yesterday...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Dynamite Kid19 said:


> That dial is cool as hell. Never seem that before.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It does look cool - I'm looking forward to seeing it in the flesh.


----------



## Pais Alto (Mar 13, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've always been a fan of the 556's austere looks, and this just came in. Being a newbie here, I'm looking to see if WUS will let me post a pic.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My second CT Scuderia...

My new one...









My 1st one...









Kurt


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Kurt Behm said:


> My second CT Scuderia...
> 
> My new one...
> 
> ...


Those are nice watches, but WOW!
What a beast!


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy (Dec 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Kurt Behm said:


> My second CT Scuderia...
> 
> My new one...
> 
> ...


Those are nice watches, but WOW!
What a beast!


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## The Rook (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

And this guy...









Watch isn't new, but the OEM bracelet is.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered this a few hours ago, my first Anniversary G-Shock! I can't wait! 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Pneuma said:


> What bracelet did you pair with the Corvid?


Strapcode SKX013 endlinks fit so Angus Jubilee w ratchet clasp


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sea King


----------



## DarrenTT (Apr 17, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This just came in the mail today. Gen 1 Aquis.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Vintage all stainless steel H101 Marlin with screwback case on OEM bracelet:


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I never figured I'd be one to buy a "fashion brand" watch, but I've been looking for a watch that will add a serious splash of colour to my small collection. And I wanted something a couple levels up from Invicta or Deep Blue. Omega would be the obvious choice, but I wanted to find something a little less spendy. So what did I end up ordering today?

https://www.timeandwatches.com/2016/04/bulgari-diagono-magnesium-chronograph.html








Less than 2K USD in new "shopworn" condition.


----------



## gyrotourbillon007 (Aug 18, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## maximalek (Jan 29, 2019)

DarrenTT said:


> This just came in the mail today. Gen 1 Aquis.
> 
> View attachment 14126169
> 
> View attachment 14126175


Nice and clean Oris 👍🏻


----------



## deweyfong (Oct 29, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Seiko 6139-8002

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Junghans Max Bill 100 jahre Bauhaus LE in the mail


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Pulled the trigger on a Seiko Dawn Grey turtle today. Orange is my favorite color but I don't like too much of it and grey/orange is a perfect combo. It's on its way from Europe to my wrist.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just came in today. Literally wore it for 2 minutes and to go to the airport. I'm looking forward to wearing it this weekend. First Magrette.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just came in today. Was only able to try it on before heading to the airport. Looking forward to the weekend. My first Magrette.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



atlbbqguy said:


> Just came in today. Was only able to try it on before heading to the airport. Looking forward to the weekend. My first Magrette.
> 
> View attachment 14131865
> 
> ...


Sorry for the double post!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> View attachment 14131871
> 
> 
> View attachment 14131875


I already like the Combat Sub but this model is next-level awesome! Love those lumed numerals!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Double post ... 
But rather than waste the space ... 
Here's what's happening to me when I get a double post: I hit "reply" and get a message that says, "You must wait 10 seconds before posting again," it means a double post is about to happen. If you see this message, just cancel the reply and refresh the thread and your post will be there.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Broke my fast and ordered one of these.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arriving on Monday.










Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Just touched down...

Not something I expect many to like, but I do. Hermes Arceau Petite Lune with smoked black MOP dial. 

Impossible to photograph.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this europelli strap for my Triton. Nicest quality strap I've ever had.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Vioviv said:


> I already like the Combat Sub but this model is next-level awesome! Love those lumed numerals!


Interestingly, the "Made in Japan" version of the black PVD model SNZG17 (which is Not actually made on a Japanese island, but merely inspected by a Japanese citizen at a factory somewhere else in Asia) labeled the SNZG17*J* also has lumed numerals on the dial:


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived a couple of days ago- Snzf 'Mashu edition'








Nice to mix a white dial into the rotation.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbonwatch (Mar 8, 2019)

Got it an hour ago


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



gyrotourbillon007 said:


> View attachment 14129807


Superb


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



AllanR said:


> I never figured I'd be one to buy a "fashion brand" watch, but I've been looking for a watch that will add a serious splash of colour to my small collection. And I wanted something a couple levels up from Invicta or Deep Blue. Omega would be the obvious choice, but I wanted to find something a little less spendy. So what did I end up ordering today?
> 
> https://www.timeandwatches.com/2016/04/bulgari-diagono-magnesium-chronograph.html
> View attachment 14128921
> ...


It's hard to be a "watch guy" in Canada. By the time I finished paying shipping, customs, duty, and taxes, the price is a bit more than $3300 CAD. Or around $2500 USD. Still a good price I guess - but no longer "crazy good".

The watch should arrive sometime tomorrow.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Double post


----------



## AllanR (Oct 25, 2017)

*INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!*

FedEx guy arrived this morning. New Bulgari Diagono Magnesium Chrono is now on my wrist. Exactly what I was hoping for. While I've never been a fan of the huge BVLGARI, carved twice around the bezels, the black on black ceramic bezel actually looks nice IMHO.

...and this IS the "blingy-flashy" addition to my collection!


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just picked this baby up on Friday last week. An Omega diver had been my dream watch since I was young and finally decided to stop fighting it. So far it's everything I was hoping for.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> Just got this europelli strap for my Triton. Nicest quality strap I've ever had.


oof that looks really good


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ofted42 said:


> Just picked this baby up on Friday last week. An Omega diver had been my dream watch since I was young and finally decided to stop fighting it. So far it's everything I was hoping for.
> 
> View attachment 14136321


Great choice! I Just love the bezel on those!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!*



AllanR said:


> FedEx guy arrived this morning. New Bulgari Diagono Magnesium Chrono is now on my wrist. Exactly what I was hoping for. While I've never been a fan of the huge BVLGARI, carved twice around the bezels, the black on black ceramic bezel actually looks nice IMHO.
> 
> ...and this IS the "blingy-flashy" addition to my collection!
> 
> View attachment 14135765


I think BVLGARI is desperately underappreciated. They certainly are a little bit flashier, but their watchmaking prowess doesn't get enough credit. I think my next major "bad decision" is going to be an Octo Finissimo in a year or two - on a bracelet, they look incredible. Certainly noticeable, but they are all works of real engineering, both in materials and in movement.


----------



## tvterry1 (Jan 4, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just opened it up a couple of hours ago. 96B251 Lunar Pilot.
















tvterry1
the old guy from WV.....


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Very nice, good for you!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

One week on the wrist


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ofted42 said:


> Just picked this baby up on Friday last week. An Omega diver had been my dream watch since I was young and finally decided to stop fighting it. So far it's everything I was hoping for.
> 
> View attachment 14136321


Great looking watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Europelli


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

BlueTooth StepTracker










GBD-800SLG-3


----------



## deweyfong (Oct 29, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mich.g.pan (Oct 10, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Wittnauer Wn1000.
Miyota quartz movement.
Sapphire crystal 
Gunmetal case finish.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Double post!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



sticky said:


> Broke my fast and ordered one of these.
> 
> View attachment 14133095


Ramadan Kareem!



fatalelement said:


> I think BVLGARI is desperately underappreciated. They certainly are a little bit flashier, but their watchmaking prowess doesn't get enough credit. I think my next major "bad decision" is going to be an Octo Finissimo in a year or two - on a bracelet, they look incredible. Certainly noticeable, but they are all works of real engineering, both in materials and in movement.


I would have bought this if it was 2mm smaller! Just a wee bit too big for my wrist!











MZhammer said:


> Just touched down...
> 
> Not something I expect many to like, but I do. Hermes Arceau Petite Lune with smoked black MOP dial.
> 
> Impossible to photograph.


Congrats on the very nice Hermes! I've been considering adding a Cape Cod or a Carre to my collection!


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

PAM563 8-Days manual wind. I know there's a stigma around while dial Panerai models, but I don't subscribe  personally, think they're great!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uhr_Mensch (May 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

We had a nice weekend-trip to Dresden in order to pick up my Glashuette caliber 70.1 from factory service:









My serviced 70.1 and its actual descendant:









They still have spare parts for this about 60 years old watch:









Cheers,
Tom


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Zelos GMT


----------



## strider11 (Oct 29, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Steaming towards Kings Landing and ready to burn


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



strider11 said:


> Steaming towards Kings Landing and ready to burn
> 
> View attachment 14144779


And burn they did. Great episode!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just landed.



















Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I like how the GMT pointer matches the internal chapter ring hour markers. It's a really nice watch!
I just need more watch funds!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fresh of the Big Brown Truck, sent from Istanbul










GBD-800SLG


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This just in! I set the time, that reveled a question for later.. But for now a few shots..









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in simple clean design Rolex OP.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today, Balticus Bronze Wave.


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



reluctantsnowman said:


> View attachment 14144727
> 
> 
> Zelos GMT


Geez, I should've been paying more attention to Zelos lately. Those Horizons are some balls-up good looking watches.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Zeroedout said:


> Geez, I should've been paying more attention to Zelos lately. Those Horizons are some balls-up good looking watches.


I think the green on steel is sold out but other are still available including bronze cases.


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



reluctantsnowman said:


> I think the green on steel is sold out but other are still available including bronze cases.


I love the look of bronze when it's new/polished, but I'm just not a fan of patina...so I'd be looking at the steel versions. The ones that jump out at me are the slate gray and green dial, and they're both sold out. The others are nice, no doubt...they're just not screaming at me with the same intensity.


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Zeroedout said:


> I love the look of bronze when it's new/polished, but I'm just not a fan of patina...so I'd be looking at the steel versions. The ones that jump out at me are the slate gray and green dial, and they're both sold out. The others are nice, no doubt...they're just not screaming at me with the same intensity.


Didn't realize the slate grey was sold out too. Must be the "boatswain effect"


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Placed the order but it's not shipped yet so don't hold your breath.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Timex Q reissue


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

These have been hard to find since they were released.
https://www.watchuseek.com/baselwor...a-new-quartz-range-to-its-alpiner-collection/
I found one pre-owned on Ebay for well under half of retail.


----------



## NU2XPCS (May 7, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Zeppelin LZ127 in the mail as I type.


----------



## NU2XPCS (May 7, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Double post!


----------



## Ted Rzad (Aug 10, 2018)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Max Bill 100 Jahre arrived today 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arriving Thursday.

Timex Q reissue.










Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Borrowing Ralphee's incredible photo of his GW-2310FB. My new one should be here this week.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

DHL is supposed to deliver a watch today. The first one I will see in the flesh with the Ronda automatic movement R150.


----------



## SubFunc (May 19, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first post here but just received my Orient Ray II. My first true automatic diver. Just getting interested in watches in general and I already love this one!


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Trying out a SKX013, nice little thing!


----------



## DavidNYC (Mar 13, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Double post.. oops


----------



## DavidNYC (Mar 13, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I had to trade multiple watches for this one, but I'm grateful to have recently gotten my hands on it.

First year ever release 116710 Batman, new with tags. Will probably stay that way for some time.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

just got the Fedex alert, I should have my 4th purchased Stowa on Thursday, this time a flieger type B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

arrived yesterday for flieger friday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I seem to have a little obsession with straps these days. I'm spending as much time lookin' at them as I do with watches....and I've finally reached a point where I feel I need to have some sort of storage/organization for them.

So I just bought one of these off Etsy. Seemed like a nice way to store my straps. It's a fair bit pricey for what it is, and I would've preferred something in wood...but we'll see how it goes.

Currently inbound:


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Nice! That certainly beats my repurposed Zelos wood box, it's nice to see them all laid out flat, not curled up..

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Mido on the way.

Pics from the web:


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Slm643 said:


> Nice! That certainly beats my repurposed Zelos wood box, it's nice to see them all laid out flat, not curled up..
> 
> Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


lol I also use a Zelos wood box to hold my straps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Obris Morgan within a few weeks.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Anglo Irish said:


> Mido on the way.
> 
> Pics from the web:


That's sweet

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Look at what TX can manufacture!

Stainless Steel case with very nice finish, 120 click unidirectional bezel with screw down crown, quick set date, Lume and a very nice 22mm rubber strap with Signed buckle. Extremely happy for under $45 bucks!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Nautoca Field Maritime by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Nautoca Field Maritime by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



JLS36 said:


> That's sweet
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Been trying to hunt this down for five years, hope it lives up to expectations!


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Anglo Irish said:


> Mido on the way.
> 
> Pics from the web:


Wow, that's a beautiful watch, remind me of the Explorer.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A white dial Rado.


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received a few days ago. Sinn EZM 3


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



HamSamich9 said:


> Just received a few days ago. Sinn EZM 3
> 
> View attachment 14181287


I'm thinking of getting one of these, how does it wear? I have a 7.25 wrist.


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Anglo Irish said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these, how does it wear? I have a 7.25 wrist.


I have a 6.75" wrist and I love the way it wears. It's about as big as I like to go. It should wear well on your wrist as well. Here's a wrist shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Here's a photo on a nato. Definitely wears bigger on the bracelet compared to this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Coming very soon...
Phoibos Wave Master PY009C no date.


----------



## restorer2001 (Jul 30, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Delivers today!! Going to bed last night I was like a kid on the night before his birthday!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epetrillo (Nov 15, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this Sinn today. Have a Darth Tuna sbbn011 in the mail.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I took advantage of the Topper Memorial Day sale because this one does not really go much lower in price then that sale and I've always been intrigued. In the mail right now.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I took advantage of the Topper Memorial Day sale because this one does not really go much lower in price than that sale and I've always been intrigued. In the mail right now.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*Monster Redone*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Came today. This thing is unbelievably well-made! Really nicely brushed Bezel, brushed bracelet with polished sections, polished around the case, and very robust. Not clanky at all, the way a Seiko bracelet would be.

Very impressed... Now I just need to let myself bang around and not worry about keeping it perfect!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Anglo Irish said:


> Mido on the way.
> 
> Pics from the web:


That's a really nice watch. 
I'd love to know the model number, but I'm not going to ask, and I don't want you to tell me.
Cheers!


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After a 2 yrs break... This year, I'm going to immerse myself around the fragrance of
CHERRY　BLOSSOM

coming in 19.6.6








coming in 19.7.3








coming in 2.8.19








and lastly 1.9.19 the first in-house movement timepiece












​


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Amazon Daily Deal


----------



## chronomaestro (Mar 23, 2006)

*Wow. Nice!*

Wow. Nice.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been wanting one for a long time, but they never come up. Saw a full set from an eBay search alert, basically new, serviced, pressure tested. Has the box and papers.









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bd314005 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Skx013 from a forum member

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Panzera Flight Master


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received my Phoibos PY009C No Date Diver today.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

Seiko 5 incoming, Hamilton arrived yesterday


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

*Shark sighting!*


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

COA "Eclipse" -- new arrival via kickstarter. Unusual way of displaying time, but works pretty well once you get used to it. In these pictures the time is approx 6:18 Automatic -- Miyota 8215 -- cost almost nothing, but I think it's a surprisingly cool watch. The inner wheel in particular, which rotates "like" a second hand is particularly mesmerizing.


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

View attachment 14204787


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived, Panzera Flight Master (FM-01A7)


----------



## njkobb (Apr 29, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just landed my Zenith El Premiro. I'll share official pics when it arrives.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received this today - the Orient Kamasu Green/Turquoise dial diver - a lot of watch for very little money.
Specs - 

Orient In house movement (38-40 Hr power reserve)
Sapphire Crystal
41mm case size
22 mm lug width


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Spirit of Big Bang Sapphire

***KIDDING!!!***

But I did get to try this on and figure I'd share. I know this model and the brand overall are polarizing, but this is really quite something - an engineering marvel!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday (May 26, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Abhishek.b27 said:


> Received this today - the Orient Kamasu Green/Turquoise dial diver - a lot of watch for very little money.
> Specs -
> 
> Orient In house movement (38-40 Hr power reserve)
> ...


Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## RickHoliday (May 26, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Abhishek.b27 said:


> Received this today - the Orient Kamasu Green/Turquoise dial diver - a lot of watch for very little money.
> Specs -
> 
> Orient In house movement (38-40 Hr power reserve)
> ...


Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Trying2BuySomeTime (Feb 24, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Pretty sure I'm the last kid on the block to pick one of these up, but I'm so ridiculously excited for its arrival on Wednesday.

First purchase in 2+ years and the first step in upgrading the collection. I bust my a** at work and am finally allowing myself to enjoy the spoils of my efforts.

It's only up from here 
Now to find a more suitable strap. 









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Abhishek.b27 said:


> Received this today - the Orient Kamasu Green/Turquoise dial diver - *a lot of watch for very little money.*
> Specs -
> 
> Orient In house movement (38-40 Hr power reserve)
> ...


The actual definition of Orient!


----------



## cortman (Sep 20, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This just arrived today. So happy to have a Steinhart again. The feel of the titanium is really amazing, something I was not prepared for (never owned one of these before). It's silky and satin-y and incredibly comfortable on wrist.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally found a discounted, new LE box Murph.


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

So I was part of the initial kickstarter campaign for Atelier Wen. I really liked what they were doing and the early bird kickstarter price point was good. So I picked up a watch and followed along through their process. It was really interesting watching them navigate a ton of hurdles (which they were open about). While it uses a Peacock movement, which isnt particularly high end, they did a wonderful job with the watch. Its not exactly a dress watch, its sort of dress casual (wearing with chinos today) but the dial is fantastic in porcelain, I chose the model that looks like traditional white and blue because I think it speaks the most to what the brand wanted to be. I received it yesterday and today is first day on wrist so interesting to see how it keeps time. Anyways, here is some pictures.


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

So I was part of the initial kickstarter campaign for Atelier Wen. I really liked what they were doing and the early bird kickstarter price point was good. So I picked up a watch and followed along through their process. It was really interesting watching them navigate a ton of hurdles (which they were open about). While it uses a Peacock movement, which isnt particularly high end, they did a wonderful job with the watch. Its not exactly a dress watch, its sort of dress casual (wearing with chinos today) but the dial is fantastic in porcelain, I chose the model that looks like traditional white and blue because I think it speaks the most to what the brand wanted to be. I received it yesterday and today is first day on wrist so interesting to see how it keeps time. Anyways, here is some pictures.

View attachment 14225207

View attachment 14225209

View attachment 14225211


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Nice although I can't quite make out the 2 symbols on the second subdial?
I do like the dial btw!

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## IllCommunication (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Slm643 said:


> Nice although I can't quite make out the 2 symbols on the second subdial?
> I do like the dial btw!
> 
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


Thanks.. here are some closeups.


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Thank you, beautiful watch!

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming:

It's a cool late-70s vibe bake-lite bezeled montblanc Pepsi.


----------



## Chirv (Aug 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Have wanted one of these for years. Sold a lot of watches recently so super stoked to have this one incoming. Love the domed crystal specifically.









Sent from my LM-V350 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Mid 70's 6105-8119










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evan11 (May 14, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Incoming! Olive love


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Xeric Cypher -- New Arrival via Kickstarter -- primarily participated in campaign because I wanted to check out a watch with tritium tubes. The tubes are there, though very minimal, but the overall lume effect is pretty cool and overall it's a nicely done (if somewhat unusual) watch.


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sinn 556 I B


----------



## HamSamich9 (Jun 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sinn 556 I B


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

NOMOS Zurich Worldtimer. Love the size of the watch, the feel. Super lightweight.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I fell in love with the WEISS back-story, and the simplicity of the dial is very appealing to me. I made (what I thought) an unacceptably low offer, and to my surprise, it _was_ accepted. I should receive the watch about a week.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

*Please delete duplicate post.*

;-)


----------



## Charlie1888 (Dec 12, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Should arrive tomorrow, Elysee Vintage Chrono 80551.

















Impulse buy, Seiko mecha-quartz VK67.

_Specs:
Case	
Stainless steel, Stainless steel (gold-plated)
Dial	
White, Black, Blue
Strap	
Brown leather strap, Black leather strap, Blue leather strap, Steel strap
Glass	
Sapphire-coated, anti-reflective mineral glass
Diameter	
40 mm
Height	
12,2 mm
Weight	
60 g, 130 g
Movement	
Quartz, Seiko/TMI VK67
Functions	
Chronograph, date
Features	
Embossed crown with logo
Waterproofness	
3 atm
Buckle	
Pin buckle, Butterfly-buckle
Lug	
20 mm
_

Where should I post when it arrives? Here on the Public Forum, Affordable watches, German watches, Seiko??

Charlie


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

29B


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After market 19mm bracelet and something to compliment it...








...SEIKO 'Pogue' 6139-6002.


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just sold my Rolex OP 36 (Which I owned for about a minute)...

View attachment 14348457


Waiting to get my OP 39 in Rhodium dial...

View attachment 14348461


So excited... I hate waiting for watches to arrive.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just got this Hadley-Roma silicone strap Saturday. Wanted to try a blue/red combo but I'm not really digging it:


----------



## DarrenTT (Apr 17, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This came yesterday. Bought here.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After reading this on Kickstarter, for Xeric's Apollo 11 50th Anniversary automatic watch, I thought the strap should look good on my Bulova Luna Pilot:


----------



## Gargamel35 (Aug 26, 2015)

Just got it. New EMG DL63, this time with saphire crystal and Swan neck regulator. Very nice watch for the money. I'm waiting for new cork strap also.


----------



## DarrenTT (Apr 17, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This arrived today. Glycine Airman GMT base 22.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been hunting for this black dial in 37mm which is extremely hard to find nowaday at an affordable price. Very happy with this gem


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This arrived today! Had to chuck it on a spare strap as the nato it comes on is hideous - now waiting for the two Barton silicone straps I bought to arrive.


----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I also received 2017 EMG today from another WUS member.

Not my shot but I've got the same strap on order.

Love the look of this one.

Panda is a keeper.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZK2336 (May 22, 2018)

Just received this yesterday. Swapped the bracelet for a rubber strap and really enjoying it so far.


----------



## dizrack420 (Feb 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

just won a swatch irony scuba polished stainless steel new with case. i love the look of the irony scuba with the massive domed crystal. can't wait to get it. the second picture is from the interwebs of the same model.









Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received my Laco 'Madrid' 36mm automatic.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Today I took delivery of a couple of Barton straps for my Zodiac Super Sea Wolf 53.
Here it is in baby blue:







And here it is in navy blue:







Which to wear? What a dilemma!


----------



## dmanosaka (Feb 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Arriving tomorrow.

View attachment 14359899


Arriving Monday. Kinda excited.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Picked up this one from my AD. ❤❤❤ It:-!


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This is an older model that I finally found in great condition for a reasonable price:

closest suntrust bank near my location


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## barbecoa (Sep 12, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this over the weekend. Something to mix things up.


----------



## 7Pines (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This! Should arrive tomorrow. Yay!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Txmaxx delivered today









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rossonero3 (Sep 7, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On its way from Japan...









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New bracelet arrived today and Seiko Pogue yesterday :-!


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Lange 1 Moonphase and blue Pelagos.


----------



## stcizzle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bell & Ross BR V2-92, 41mm... don't know why WUS is changing the orientation of the pics- they appear upright until I post them then they're sideways... LOL sorry


----------



## Morubozu (Aug 1, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

received this morning
Victorinox


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On its way:









NH35A


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SBGE249, should arrive some time later this month!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

DAGAZ 2TII-TYPHOON, NE15 (Military dial and GMT/Countdown bezel on homage to the vintage Seiko 6105 series "Willard" diver)


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Edit, double post.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived yesterday, excellent brown Buttero strap from ManCaveLeather (Etsy)


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hi

Arrived this morning, changed the band to an Erika MN










And arrived last week!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This Laco Paderborn Type B just arrived last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New rubber straps


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



A700


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Since June.

Orient Chicane red, Citizen Nighthawk Havana, Christopher Ward C5 Malvern... and a Speedy Pro. I'm one a "new brand, new dial color" binge - looking at adding a yellow dial soon as well.


----------



## peskydonut (Sep 11, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Came in this weekend from the bay...

Seiko Sportura Kinetic Diver SKA563


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New Xeric strap for Bulova. Very comfortable.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This arrived from Spain, not sure if they are in worldwide release yet. Haven't seen one stateside yet.



A700WE


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

double


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

There's a new boss in town. The Sea King arrived and immediately asserted its dominance


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



jkpa said:


> There's a new boss in town. The Sea King arrived and immediately asserted its dominance


No doubt!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Stoshman (Jun 26, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this yesterday, and the second one's in the mail:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Merkur FOD sterile dial arrived




























Forgot to mention that that I ordered this strap for it a few days ago.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today all wrapped up in new packaging in mint condition, an eBay bargain at $168 delivered, for a real smooth highbeat Miyota 9015.


----------



## gamechannel (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this in mail 30 mins ago. I'm chuffed!!


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received and swapped out a titanium bracelet for my momentum atlas...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New solar sapphire chrono EFS-S510D-7.



Tried to size the OEM bracelet but could not get the pins out, so replaced it with this comfy leather Helberg from my stash of straps, squeezing a 24mm onto 22mm lugs. Works perfectly.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Blue Alpinist incoming!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Sinn Dark Star


----------



## gamechannel (Aug 23, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Awesom-O 4000 said:


> View attachment 14427857
> 
> 
> Sinn Dark Star


That's sexy as hell. Although the terrible Sinn logo ruins it for me. Sinn really need a better logo.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

As of today I now have three incoming - Sea-Gull, Casio, and Swiss Military Invincible


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got my vintage Hamilton Medford, freshly serviced!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



gamechannel said:


> That's sexy as hell. Although the terrible Sinn logo ruins it for me. Sinn really need a better logo.


This is definitely subjective...many would die for their logo.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Maratac titanium mid size sapphire sandwich auto field watch. Disappears on the wrist.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bought one of the vintage rarest chrono divers I have always wanted


----------



## azmirza (Jul 17, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This 1968 Seiko 6117-6010 with the "Error Bezel" is set to arrive on Tuesday! Notice how London and GMT are not the same time zone... story here: https://www.watchiwant.com/showthread.php?tid=698


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Received last Wednesday.


----------



## Rugbyboy96 (Dec 14, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Having a new crystal fitted before coming to me on 28/09










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Atomic Solar Bluetooth on new style Combi bracelet


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Another Mudmaster.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Monta OceanKing no date with red second hand on order

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilliams (Jan 1, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New strap for FOD arrived. Added silver screw rivets.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this A158WE for $5 as an add-on to a purchase of a Rasta square, which has not arrived yet.


----------



## ffswhyme (Nov 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This came in... and then it went out... it was a nice watch, but just didn't really get attached to it


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## RickHoliday (May 26, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My fourth Oris and I always wanted a pointer date .....guess I'm an Oris fan


----------



## RickHoliday (May 26, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Duplicate


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I "had" to scratch the itch...


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I was "just looking"* at Timex and their newest watch caught my eye. Usually I am one to wait for a bargain but the will is weak this day and this awesome-looking Timex x Keone Nunes somehow wound up being charged to my credit card. The killer detail was the subtle tribal tattoo pattern on the strap.









*yeah right, sure I was


----------



## Wolfman53 (Jun 4, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this beauty. Taken the chunky bracelet off and replaced with a Watchgecko Simple Hand Made Italian in Chocolate.
Stupidly didn't double check the size first and have ended up with the 40mm. Wanted the 36mm but I am keeping this!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After much research and deliberation around various models, I just picked up this Hublot Meca-10 Blue Ceramic manual wind with 10 days PR.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winstons88 (Apr 21, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just bought this today. It'll be my first Zodiac. Hopefully its as nice as I think it will be


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IronHide said:


> After much research and deliberation around various models, I just picked up this Hublot Meca-10 Blue Ceramic manual wind with 10 days PR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not a Hublot fan in general but that is very nice!


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IGotId said:


> I'm not a Hublot fan in general but that is very nice!


Thanks! I'm not a brand loyalist, but like what they are doing with materials science and engineering - things like this, magic gold, and other carbon/Kevlar/ceramic pieces are very interesting IMHO.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tou (Sep 28, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> A700


do you know if the bezel is real metal? or is it painted plastic like the casio f91?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



tou said:


> do you know if the bezel is real metal? or is it painted plastic like the casio f91?


Plated plastic, but there are steel case versions in the pipeline, already out in Asia on Amazon.jp


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Behold "Breezy Rasta"


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

not the watch but just received this sweet combi bracelet for my DW-5000









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fulmtalalchemist (Sep 13, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



govdubspeedgo said:


> not the watch but just received this sweet combi bracelet for my DW-5000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you buy the bracelet ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evilpenguin (Oct 20, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My most recent a acquisition: Sternglas Topograph


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A fairly new recruit.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



fulmtalalchemist said:


> Where did you buy the bracelet ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ebay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

As I'm sure I'm not the only one now that the second round has sold out!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IronHide said:


> Thanks! I'm not a brand loyalist, but like what they are doing with materials science and engineering - things like this, magic gold, and other carbon/Kevlar/ceramic pieces are very interesting IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


This is my buddies:


----------



## Bd314005 (Aug 6, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Just got this baby in on Wednesday 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IGotId said:


> This is my buddies:
> 
> View attachment 14474649


Nice! Have yet to see a Cheval Blanc in person. That dial looks awesome 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hopefully it will be here before Friday.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My latest acquisition (part of one two punch collection); makes for a fantastic beater while my Eterna chills out 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming, possibly tomorrow. Butler GMT DLC


----------



## ki6h (Apr 11, 2015)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ki6h said:


> I was "just looking"* at Timex and their newest watch caught my eye. Usually I am one to wait for a bargain but the will is weak this day and this awesome-looking Timex x Keone Nunes somehow wound up being charged to my credit card. The killer detail was the subtle tribal tattoo pattern on the strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the watch arrived & I like it quite a bit. The leather NATO (isn't there a term for that?) is light & thin and the Polynesian tatt pattern is very subtle. The dial is an attractive flat pale gray, similar to the color that suddenly became trendy on new cars a couple years back. It'll be a fun weekend watch.
































Indiglo!


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IronHide said:


> Nice! Have yet to see a Cheval Blanc in person. That dial looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Apparently only available at a Maldives boutique!


----------



## ven (Sep 7, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Frogy today from Japan, today is a good day for me


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## krockwood (May 15, 2016)

Seiko day


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A few things...
A strap from combat straps for my Glashutte-Original

Pictures to come

The timex Q reissue

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

+1 to the collection today.


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hi

My latest, picture taken on way home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

DW-5600TB


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

As I mentioned above, combat strap ostrich strap for my GO Senator sixties









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Sterile Parnis


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Won't be here for a while yet, but I pre-ordered a Ball


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Skeptical said:


> Won't be here for a while yet, but I pre-ordered a Ball
> 
> View attachment 14486559


Good to see more, um, Balls around here! Nice filename, btw  assume that's indicative of yet another acquisition?

Wish they would drop the diopter on these, just personal pref. I recently picked up this titanium coated Fireman NECC despite it being there.

Enjoy yours when it arrives!









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This should arrive on Monday










And I was able to get in on the Ming 17.06 pre-order, although it won't be shipping out for a while. Time for another consolation.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

On the way


----------



## gaurdianarc (Dec 4, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Nice Nelson! I'm weary of buying items online. I've been scammed years ago buying a printer and it's put me off ever since

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Chrono MK1 new, delivered for $16 using a discount code and Rakutan credits. I think it has Indiglo like the 3-hand version, tho it isn't labeled on the dial.

https://www.timex.com/mk1-42mm-stainless-steel-watch/MK1-42mm-Stainless-Steel-Watch.html


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Great watch. What's the model number please? Thanks Simon


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 8, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



berni29 said:


> Hi
> 
> My latest, picture taken on way home.
> 
> ...


Great watch. What's the model number please? Thanks Simon

Sorry for duplicate - pressed the wrong button - rookie error!


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

First week with the casio s100. After many years finally again a titanium watch in the collection. I previously had a titanium Seiko which was stolen in Barcelona (yes even Seikos get stolen).

Quite enjoy the high tech radio quartz titanium, and how it contrasts to the other mechanical watches i have. Also because of the lack of weight to the watch I almost forget im wearing it. It does require me to shift my thinking away from the 'heavy watch, good watch' thinking.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fortis B-42 on its way, been after one for years. Finally got the one I was after. Long 20 day wait for delivery.

Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## berni29 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



[email protected] said:


> Great watch. What's the model number please? Thanks Simon
> 
> Sorry for duplicate - pressed the wrong button - rookie error!


Hello, it's a Seiko SARG009 

The closest current model is the SRPB071 I think.

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Timex Q just came in today.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



kerobert said:


> Timex Q just came in today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As did mine #bandwagon










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A 10-ish year old Victorinox Infantry 24798. Sapphire, 100m, GMT. If I'm remembering correctly, it might be my first ever Swiss Army.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In on the pre-order! Hopefully... a couple of months.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



[email protected] said:


> Great watch. What's the model number please? Thanks Simon
> 
> Sorry for duplicate - pressed the wrong button - rookie error!


Nice piece; which reference # is this Seiko?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

IWC 3706 Spitfire








Longines Admiral









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Nomos Orion order placed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frldyz (Sep 10, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

013 and SRP773.
Bought from a member here for $350!!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Shortround (Nov 13, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New GS!


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Could not resist and got one of these new slim and _darker than black_ G-Shocks:


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this in the mail today


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

Montblanc Bronze!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


>


Very, very nice. One of my favorite colors and have not seen it on a Casio before.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



judg69 said:


> Very, very nice. One of my favorite colors and have not seen it on a Casio before.


Yea, this one was close but just different enough:


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> Yea, this one was close but just different enough:


Yea, this one is nice and it is definitely green. Your new Casio, however, is a bit more toward a teal color and looks fantastic, judg69


----------



## judg69 (Aug 31, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> Yea, this one was close but just different enough:


Yea, this one is nice and it is definitely green. Your new Casio, however, is a bit more toward a teal color and looks fantastic, judg69


----------



## babyivan (Jun 29, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

GA-2100

If I like how it fits on me, I'm definitely getting the black/grey and black/white. Gotta have the set 

I wonder when Casio will do more colorways... or even better, a multi-band/tough solar version 









 > everything else


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Soon to be traveling home from Sweden










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## netsurfr (Aug 19, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Came across this Pilot/GMT Torgoen T9 last week so ordered it and arrived last night. Very hard to get the deep blue color of the dial but looks great in person especially w/ the orange seconds/gmt hands and the greenish numbers/indicators and a really nice quality leather/orange stitching strap. Also nice bright lume. Has a very slightly domed sapphire crystal giving it a cool effect too and with the brushed SS case it really looks very different than the rest of my collection so keeping it...


----------



## lps72pp (Jan 30, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This just came in today as a 15th anniversary gift from the better half! I'm really impressed with the fit and finish. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Only one week old!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## JaseRicco (Apr 20, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Should be here on Monday - TAG Aquaracer WAY211C...


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hopefully arriving soon. Classic Casio.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Have this on the way. Timex had another release yesterday and went ahead and jumped on it. May end up being a Christmas gift but.... 
Hope it arrives soon.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've never owned one, but I've been itching for a watch with a green dial for several months now. I've also never owned a GMT, but it's a complication that's been on my radar for years.

This morning, for kicks, I was casually perusing the Zelos website. I've always found the brand intriguing....so when I noticed that they happened to have exactly one SS green Horizon GMT left in their inventory, I pulled the trigger immediately.

40mm with a sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, ETA 2893 Elaboré and 200m wr. Comes with the tropic strap and a Horween, so I popped for their new metal bracelet for good measure.

Totally a spur of the moment impulse buy, but I love the looks and have read good things about the brand and their customer service. Pretty excited to have this inbound....but I'd be lying if I said I wasn't just a wee-bit nervous having never seen one in person.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Should have it Monday. I think it will be a nice companion to my Rolex Explorer...










(seller's pic, not mine)


----------



## jpoehler (Jan 26, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## gohmdoree (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this a couple of weeks ago and waiting on what strap to go with










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I ordered this Last night, literally right after coming home from a dinner where the four of us finished three bottles of wine. A cliche, I know...but I'd been on the verge of doing it for a week, so I'm glad it's now irrevocable. It's my first chronograph. (Pic borrowed from internet, obvs.)


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After months of hesitating, I pulled the trigger on this :


----------



## gohmdoree (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Aviron said:


> I ordered this Last night, literally right after coming home from a dinner where the four of us finished three bottles of wine. A cliche, I know...but I'd been on the verge of doing it for a week, so I'm glad it's now irrevocable. It's my first chronograph. (Pic borrowed from internet, obvs.)
> 
> View attachment 14563297


Congrats on that. It is a neat piece and nice to add to a collection. I ordered mine via email. Curious where you ordered yours

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



monza06 said:


> After months of hesitating, I pulled the trigger on this :


Me too! Hope you got the Ashford deal.

Tracked my Kontiki's to the Post Office and they should arrive later today, Monday


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I was cheap and ordered it from the lowest-priced dealer on eBay. Took a chance, but the dealer (in Hong Kong) did have good feedback, and I got confirmation already it's been shipped. So fingers crossed...



gohmdoree said:


> Congrats on that. It is a neat piece and nice to add to a collection. I ordered mine via email. Curious where you ordered yours
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## BreitLight (Jan 20, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ChronoTraveler said:


> Could not resist and got one of these new slim and _darker than black_ G-Shocks:


Darker than black?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Outside of work and exercise, I typically don't quartz very often......and when I do, I usually digital.  But while I was browsing Amazon's watch deals page, I came across this reference. And while cross-checking prices, I found one way cheaper on ebay. And the seller accepted an even lower offer. So I'm gonna be giving analog quartz another try with a popular and cool-looking quartz piece.

Citizen Eco-Drive Nighthawk BJ7019-62E INCOMING!!!!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Ed.YANG said:


> ...and lastly 1.9.19 the first in-house movement timepiece
> View attachment 14192807
> 
> View attachment 14192809


The first 3 came and received as expected date. Except the last one... came in 8days later.
While I'm looking forward to the possibility of revival of the vintage SeaScoper design...







...in response to current "vintage craze" which had been initiated by different watch marques

...a surprise was announced few weeks ago, the introduction of the Heritage Line.
Based off the classique design,







revived with modern engineering- case size upped to 40mm, and the use of modern movement SW200.







Hopefully this can get to be brought in to Singapore before Chinese New Year!;-)

To close the year with blossom, i had planned to get these 2, 
resembling a slice of log-cake to feel the X-mas joyous season...
93808 SRG-618







Date: TBD

...and the glitters and sparkles of the joyous Xmas season...
83538 S-580







Date: TBD​


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

GWX-5700SS









Skipper likes it too


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Landed on my doorstep just as the sun was slipping behind the trees. I'll have to wait until tomorrow to get some decent shots of the subtle little nuances, colors and details that drew me to this watch in the first place.

I know it sounds cliche, but the watch far exceeds what I was expecting. Ordering sight-unseen can often be a crap shoot, but I couldn't be any happier with the overall vibe and aesthetic of this one. To my eye, the watch is absolutely stunning and extremely well-executed....with a luxurious, high quality appeal that's well beyond what I had anticipated.

Anyway, this isn't the place for a full-blown review; just wanted to share a few pics along with my immediate impressions....


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










It arrived. Really cool and funky. It's super lightweight. Haven't decided if it's a keeper or not.


----------



## gohmdoree (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krockwood (May 15, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*







My new incoming next month. Very excited!


----------



## gohmdoree (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Different strap on existing watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Enceladus (Oct 20, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Out for Friday happy hour with this guy!

Doxa Sub 200 130th Anniversary LE. Just got it in on Wednesday.









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Lumtec M64 discontinued 3-4 years ago. The case is made with a Cobalt Chromium alloy so it's very scratch resistant, not as hard as Tungsten but much harder than SS. Lumtec planned on making 150 as you can see on the caseback, but they never did. They quickly discovered that their finishing tooling couldn't handle the material and they had to replace the tooling every 4-5 cases. At a certain point they pulled the plug on the series as it wasn't cost effective. I don't know exactly how many were eventually sold.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Enceladus (Oct 20, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this Doxa Sub 200 130th LE in.

Did a video review of it if anyone is interested.















Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New to me Oris 65. Super thin and comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

GWX-8900K







GW-M5630E


----------



## Aviron (Oct 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This arrived in the mail today. Even sharper than I expected, although the strap will definitely have to be replaced with something more comfortable.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Fergfour said:


> Lumtec M64 discontinued 3-4 years ago. The case is made with a Cobalt Chromium alloy so it's very scratch resistant, not as hard as Tungsten but much harder than SS. Lumtec planned on making 150 as you can see on the caseback, but they never did. They quickly discovered that their finishing tooling couldn't handle the material and they had to replace the tooling every 4-5 cases. At a certain point they pulled the plug on the series as it wasn't cost effective. I don't know exactly how many were eventually sold.
> 
> View attachment 14580301
> View attachment 14580305
> View attachment 14580307


WOW that is a stunning!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fiddy bucks new! Had to have it.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



The Watch Ho said:


> WOW that is a stunning!


40mm too which is on the more reasonable case size of things for Lum-tec. If you're interested enough Lum-tec may have one available for sale if you email them, although they quoted me 900 for it...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Fergfour said:


> 40mm too which is on the more reasonable case size of things for Lum-tec. If you're interested enough Lum-tec may have one available for sale if you email them, although they quoted me 900 for it...


Thanks. Well worth the $ but a bit out of my price range. Very cool to have a rare watch like that tho!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



The Watch Ho said:


> Thanks. Well worth the $ but a bit out of my price range. Very cool to have a rare watch like that tho!


I agree they're asking a bit much for what it is, luckily I snagged this one for less than 3 bills


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally the strap arrived from the US for the Fortis B42 which arrived from Australia. Had to wait to wear it as all straps i had take spring pins and this took a screwbar. It's been worth the wait.









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Latest arrival, Steinhart Ocean 39 gmt on Hirsch Pure blue rubber strap:-!.


----------



## aboutTIME1028 (Nov 15, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



aboutTIME1028 said:


> Finally the strap arrived from the US for the Fortis B42 which arrived from Australia. Had to wait to wear it as all straps i had take spring pins and this took a screwbar. It's been worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


30sec under phone flashlight









Sent from my HTC U11 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


>


Dude, this is awesome! I'm not super familiar w the lineup, what's the model/ref #??

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## dsmpampis (May 17, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just landed the other day. Seiko Sary055


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaTaToothy (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## stiffler009 (Nov 20, 2018)

Congrats. This would make a great add to your collection


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived this morning. Blackout.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived yesterday. Exceeded expectations.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 99watches (Feb 4, 2019)

I took me over a year to track down a good example, just landed today:









Group shot (excuse the dust):


----------



## Estradagy (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got this 3 weeks ago from my wife on our wedding day!









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SequoiaMan (Feb 4, 2019)

Just bought an additional SARB017 Alpinist... Not because I needed one, but because I got a good deal.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IronHide said:


> Dude, this is awesome! I'm not super familiar w the lineup, what's the model/ref #??


This is a solar/ atomic Rangeman GW-9400 with 3 sensors, pressure (for altitude or barometer& barograph), temperature and compass. The clear bezel and band are options from A-L-I-E-X-P-R-E-S-S


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming top grade 2893, sort of a Pan-Am GMT homage with snowflake hands


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not as exciting as having an actual watch on the way, but I've somehow managed to outgrow my current watch boxes. Figured it was time to consolidate to one larger box. I had hoped to find something with a more unique wood, but my problem is that I prefer large slots/compartments that allow the entire watch to sit comfortably....without the case or crown getting caught on the dividers (Wolf, that was directed at you). They're not too easy to find.

This one from Techswiss has the extra large slots and was extremely reasonable. I'll add the slot dimensions for anyone else who can relate to what I'm talking about:

Upper Compartment Size: 3 3/4" L x 2 3/4" W x 2 3/4H 
Lower Compartment Size: 3 3/4L x 2 1/4W x 2 1/2H


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Have one of these coming in soon. Tried one on and fell in love with how comfortable it was.


----------



## stiffler009 (Nov 20, 2018)

Congratulations. Keep it ticking


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Certina DS Action Diver HAQ in blue


----------



## Sonnydaze (Oct 1, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hey Poj...that Oris is beautiful...simple but elegant. 39mm x 10mm thick...really nice on the wrist. Congratuations...I love it.


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

So....I've been on the hunt for one of these Mariner 200m Automatics for about two years now. While there are still a few new ones to be found, I haven't been willing to pay the price.

I stumbled upon a new one being offered by an online dealer this weekend. For kicks, I made a lowball offer ($160 less than what a Movado Company Outlet Store was willing to take for the last one they could locate in the US)....just to open the negotiations.

The original offer was accepted this morning. I decided I couldn't pass up the opportunity/price....so I've got one of these inbound now:


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

One of these from fellow WUS'er!


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



pojekt-h said:


> Have one of these coming in soon. Tried one on and fell in love with how comfortable it was.
> 
> View attachment 14616361


I second this - it sat so nicely on my wrist. The only reason why I didn't get one is the lack of actual chronograph function unlike the original one did. This is a great looking racing watch that functions like a inner rotating bezel diver.


----------



## CoreyMac (Dec 9, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I am eagerly awaiting my (hideously yellow) Somes edition Orient Star! Should be here in the next day or two. I had to order it off Yahoo Japan because they're impossible to find in the States.

For some reason it's juuuuust the right amount of tacky while still being a respectable timepiece. I wear two other watches 98% of the time, but I think this one will sneak in there a few times when my outfit calls for it.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hopefully in some time this week . . .


----------



## CoreyMac (Dec 9, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Hopefully in some time this week . . .


Not once in my life have I considered T&Co watches, but I am absolutely and utterly smitten with this model. Those numerals are just too hot to handle. PLEASE post more pictures when you get this!

edit - just looked up the model and, subsequently, price. Looks like this is something I will always admire, but likely never wear. Congrats and wear it in good health!


----------



## CoreyMac (Dec 9, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

accidental double post - admin please delete


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Hopefully in some time this week . . .


Gotta agree with CoryMac, that is absolutely gorgeous. Looking forward to seeing a whole bunch of pics when it arrives, drhr.

On a side note, I'd never really looked at their watch catalog before. They make some extremely attractive watches....although the East West model baffles me a bit. Seems to me that dial orientation would take some serious getting used to.


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

got both these this week, matching red second hands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## projekt-h (May 26, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



pojekt-h said:


> Have one of these coming in soon. Tried one on and fell in love with how comfortable it was.
> 
> View attachment 14616361


Just came in the mail today. Pleasantly surprised that it's in _better_ condition than expected - bought it pre-owned.


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Nezumi, will be here saturday but i will be leaving for two weeks tomorrow :/









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In today, totally awesome!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> In today, totally awesome!!


Very nice! My Dad had one which was unfortunately stolen in a home burglary in NY years ago.


----------



## Seaswirl (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> In today, totally awesome!!


DRHR, what a beauty and congrats! Tiffany does make some beautiful watches.


----------



## stiffler009 (Nov 20, 2018)

CoreyMac said:


> I am eagerly awaiting my (hideously yellow) Somes edition Orient Star! Should be here in the next day or two. I had to order it off Yahoo Japan because they're impossible to find in the States.
> 
> For some reason it's juuuuust the right amount of tacky while still being a respectable timepiece. I wear two other watches 98% of the time, but I think this one will sneak in there a few times when my outfit calls for it.
> 
> View attachment 14618861


This is beautiful. So much story In one piece


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> Very nice! My Dad had one which was unfortunately stolen in a home burglary in NY years ago.


Thanks, and sorry to hear . . .


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Seaswirl said:


> DRHR, what a beauty and congrats! Tiffany does make some beautiful watches.


Hey mahalo sir! Yeah, saw a bunch of their other pieces stuff when I was in the boutique and pleasantly surprised with how nice they were . . .


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Helson 45mil Shark diver in brass.

Sold my bronze and regret it so.........


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Arrived this morning from my AD!! Even sent a hat. So cool!

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

UPS showed up way to late to take any proper pictures. The color and lighting was so bad I just switched these to B&W. But I was anxious to post, because I'm really thrilled with this one. Had never seen one in person, made a ridiculous offer on it that was accepted....and was just a wee-bit concerned about how I'd feel upon arrival.

Arrived as promised, unworn with all plastic still in place. Flawless condition and a dealer-stamped manufacture warranty (which I wasn't expecting). Took over a year to find for the price I wanted to pay, but well worth the wait. Truly stunning in person.....


----------



## stiffler009 (Nov 20, 2018)

Watchfiend12 said:


> Arrived this morning from my AD!! Even sent a hat. So cool!
> 
> Happy Friday!!


For the love of the ever incredible HULK


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#OMEGA #ElectricBlue


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



sickondivers said:


> #OMEGA #ElectricBlue


Very nice. Congratulations!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After hearing so much about Orient and seeing it for around $150 on Drop, I thought I'd try one out...


----------



## RyanPatrick (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










1992 Tudor Date Day. Italian day wheel. Box and papers. Coming from Australia. Should be here in a couple of weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko SARB035 Is on its way to me!
Hopefully get it next week.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Sinn 104 I St Sa Matte Special Edition. Can't wait.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Picked this up at my local AD and got a smoking hot deal (I was mentally prepared to pay more). Longines Heritage 1973 column-wheel chronograph. Loving it so far!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## qtip.416 (Jul 3, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The last of the engraved rehaut Explorer 36mm because they beefed up the case to the current 39.


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been looking for awhile, but it's on its way:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been looking for a skeleton dial for awhile:


----------



## Kspowell13 (Jun 17, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received a week ago or so...


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IGotId said:


> Been looking for a skeleton dial for awhile:
> 
> View attachment 14637715
> 
> ...


Nice pick up! I tried on this and its carbon fiber cousin over the summer. Beautiful dial, awesome movement and very low profile case with some cool tech matierals. Send more pics!!

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just picked this blue alpinist up at my local AD. I had assumed these were sold out long ago but they had one come in this week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



BarelyGA-ME06 said:


> Just picked this blue alpinist up at my local AD. I had assumed these were sold out long ago but they had one come in this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I gifted mine to my dad!


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IGotId said:


> Nice! I gifted mine to my dad!


Wow, nice gift!

It's a certainly a killer piece but I'm on the fence about keeping it, a bit redundant in my collection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Exposure (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived yesterday from Malaysia to California USA in 10 days. I featured it yesterday on the IWC forum, and posted it on the WRUW thread today. But I'm happy to show it off again!
IWC GST Rattrapante reference 3715, circa 2002:


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just arrived PONTVS Archeron bronzo 300m diver with integrated HRV and domed sapphire, ETA powered.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG (Dec 24, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A watch I'd been interested in for a while - got a Drop alert, then found it cheaper on Amazon, $295+tax! Funny how 40mm is "XL"...


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








I just got this Rare SARB046 in the mail


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

my new Alpina, put it on what is probably the best nato strap out there (from Hamilton)


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

my new Alpina, put it on what is probably the best nato strap out there (from Hamilton)


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this PRS 516 Triple Small Seconds and man, am I impressed with the overall execution. Very unexpected fit and finish at this pricepoint. The black OEM rallye leather had to go, but otherwise am really enjoying it. The dial and tri-retrograde seconds are definitely not going to win everyone over, but make this more interesting than a typical 3-hander IMO.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









$249 delivered


----------



## royalpig180 (Oct 15, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Couldn't resist adding to my pilot collection on BF...


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Leaving now for post office pickup of a Tudor GMT purchased here on the forum. Can. Not. Wait as I've been looking for the right one for a while now. I'll post some photos once I get it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hi WUS,

Got *the call* from my AD. New 126660 James Cameron inbound for Monday. Feel fortunate on a number of levels! Will post some shots after pick up.

Thinking this goes straight on a Rubber B Glidelock? 

*stock photo courtesy of Rolex









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

From browsing to purchasing at AD yesterday afternoon.


----------



## ChihuahuaWatches (Nov 13, 2019)

IronHide said:


> Hi WUS,
> 
> Got *the call* from my AD. New 126660 James Cameron inbound for Monday. Feel fortunate on a number of levels! Will post some shots after pick up.
> 
> ...


Nice grab. Definitely take it off the steel bracelet. Steel bracelet sports watches are sooo 2016


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



pa1113 said:


> Leaving now for post office pickup of a Tudor GMT purchased here on the forum. Can. Not. Wait as I've been looking for the right one for a while now. I'll post some photos once I get it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


... and on the wrist!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Obris Morgan...not feeling it though.


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



















These are my incoming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClarenceJ (May 30, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Kind of a novelty, but I have this Tourneau Quartz watch coming in that reminds me of the JLC Reverso.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SRPD25 on the Macy's Black Friday sale.









(Pic pilfered from the interwebs.)


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IronHide said:


> Just received this PRS 516 Triple Small Seconds and man, am I impressed with the overall execution. Very unexpected fit and finish at this pricepoint. The black OEM rallye leather had to go, but otherwise am really enjoying it. The dial and tri-retrograde seconds are definitely not going to win everyone over, but make this more interesting than a typical 3-hander IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I saw that on a cruise last summer and came close to buying it. The tri-seconds dials are a neat complication.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

As promised, some quick 126660 Cameron shots on receipt. Somehow, my wife fabricated a reality wherein this now goes away until Christmas, which I guess is fair means to an end 









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On the budget affordable part,

at least I can confirm that the MIDO OceanStar NAVY Blue...








...is coming soon in the beginning of the new year.

the TRIBUTE edition is still under consideration, too hard to pick any one.
The Turqoise Blue is catchy, yet the Black comes with vintage lume








o| o| o|

Well... On the grail part...








The TUDOR Golden Eye with strap if the price drops to a good affordable level!​


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been a busy week!

IWC Spitfire
2 Marine Nationale Casio
Casio Skywalker and Tachy Meter


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I have always been interested in this, impossible to find in the store, though. I've loved the idea of it, but one never knows until they actually put it on their wrist. I've had the regular black bay before and found it was just too bulky feeling, too much height. The other day I was in a store in northern New Jersey and asked if they'd ever had the bb58 in the store. They said they only have them for people on waiting lists and I could put my name down if I was interested. Then they said they had one that was already paid for in the back and were willing to go get it so I can take a look at it.

That was really wonderful considering they knew it was for something that I most likely wasn't going to get a chance to purchase at their store. So I put it on my wrist and it really was a wonderful size and feel. Found a guy online selling one that was just purchased, and as it turned out, he lives only 15 minutes from where I work so I met him tonight and we agreed to a deal. Original receipt and full warranty, plus extended warranty from watches of Switzerland.

Now the milgauss is for sale because I can't justify having what I have right now without getting rid of something.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just pulled the trigger on ordering this Guinand Duograph chronograph, it should be here in a week or so from Germany. Wife authorized Christmas present from her!


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Nothing good revealed itself on Black Friday but this beauty showed up in the WUS sale forum on "Sea Green Tuesday" so I snapped it up. Expected Friday delivery for weekend availability. Photo borrowed from the web.


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting for weeks for a Turtle Save the Ocean, seems to have been lost in the mail.
Also just ordered a Casio G7900 and a Casio GLS5600.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Found SKX015 from a seller in Phillipines at an irresistible price - got 20mm jubilee and OEM insert for it, all arrived in my mailbox today!

Since I got SKX015, partial traded SKX009J1 with an Archimede OP 39mm which is on its way this week.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IronHide said:


> Nice pick up! I tried on this and its carbon fiber cousin over the summer. Beautiful dial, awesome movement and very low profile case with some cool tech matierals. Send more pics!!
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Will post a review soon, it's quickly becoming a favorite!


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This just in today, last of five watches bought this year. Didn't pay much attention to CW until I started to look at their website and became impressed with their original designs and business philosophy. I have several watches with Sellita movements that all perform great, so that was not an issue.

This Rapide is both retro and modern all at once. Quality workmanship, great crown action and nice strap for OEM. I can see now what all of the CW talk on this forum was about.










Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not my pic but this is coming next week! Can't wait !!!


----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I just picked this up new from a seller in Japan. Immediately took it off the bracelet and put on a nice warm strap. The box was really beat up from the trip but the watch made it unscathed. SARB033









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



spdu4ia said:


> Not my pic but this is coming next week! Can't wait !!!


Great watch & great people that own the company. Met them at the worm & wound watch fair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raccoon city (Aug 21, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Timex T49981


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Laco Friedrichshafen Bronze Flieger.....Just flew in from Germany with a little help from FedEx....


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in yesterday. SBGH269









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New Vaer automatic. Assembled in the USA. I was a KS early bird and it came with 3 straps (canvas, rubber and leather)! Great deal. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanhayn (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My black dial GV was stolen 4 months ago and I've felt incomplete ever since, until I got this a few days ago


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



MSugarman said:


> Great watch & great people that own the company. Met them at the worm & wound watch fair.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got it . Doesn't disappoint for sure!


----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



spdu4ia said:


> Just got it . Doesn't disappoint for sure!


Nice ride as well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa2600 (Jul 27, 2018)

Hey, congrats on your new purchase Bryanhayn . I tried one of those on a couple of weeks ago, beautiful watch but looks better on you than it did on me. I'm going for the DJ41 as I think it suited me better.


----------



## kirth (Dec 13, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## laredy26 (Aug 17, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Omega Speedmaster 3511.80










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

GLS5600








G7900








Turtle Save the Ocean


----------



## BabyJoe (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

GLS5600
View attachment 14698195


G7900
View attachment 14698197


Turtle Save the Ocean
View attachment 14698199


----------



## laredy26 (Aug 17, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ordered today. Scurfa LE. Collaboration with UK artist.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



MSugarman said:


> Nice ride as well
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely watch; tell me about the quality level. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anch (Nov 28, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming Christmas gifts to myself  IWC Mark XV IW325301.







Crown and Buckle Supreme Nato in black and brushed to fit the above.


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not had this example of G Shock goodness for long.


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arriving today via USPS; correction, possibly arriving today! 

Uncle Seiko Z199 for my SKX009k2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In before they become harder to get a hold of.

Inbound:


----------



## Yusef (Mar 2, 2019)

Mother-in-law brought back from Japan and I picked up this week!


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally pulled the trigger on an affordable piece I have been chasing for a while, a 1990 Swatch Black Friday, namely THE first Swatch chrono ever produced:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today...


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Birth year (1960) Longines Flagship.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Came in on Thursday.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Scheduled to arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived three days ago. Couldn't take it off - it's the only watch I've ever worn while sleeping through the night. My Black Bay Black ETA may be on the sales forum soon...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After being on the lookout for one of these since last summer, finally....


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

A few outgoing and a few incoming. Here are the incoming. The Hked I didn't like but I thought it was the strap. This is much better. Still deciding.

The datejust is gorgeous but the bracelet way too small. The seller is helping me find some links robin the meantime on a strap I have. Don't love it but here it is.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

Aquadive Poseidon in the mail on the way and will likely be posted for sale the moment it arrives. I realized between the preorder and now that I'm through with big divers


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

41Mets said:


> A few outgoing and a few incoming. Here are the incoming. The Hked I didn't like but I thought it was the strap. This is much better. Still deciding.
> 
> The datejust is gorgeous but the bracelet way too small. The seller is helping me find some links robin the meantime on a strap I have. Don't love ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Classic datejust look ok on straps but best on the bracelet, not an option for me at the moment for my 18k DJ (will never buy plated)







Ever consider the end link pieces made for between the case and strap end? They come in two tone and give the watch a more substantial presence


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



MegaloMajik said:


> Classic datejust look ok on straps but best on the bracelet, not an option for me at the moment for my 18k DJ (will never buy plated)
> View attachment 14717187
> 
> Ever consider the end link pieces made for between the case and strap end? They come in two tone and give the watch a more substantial presence


Pretty sure I'm a bracelet person on this, I was a little disappointed when it came and the bracelet it was a short as I had asked if it would fit a 7 1/2 inch wrist . I will say that the seller has been open to helping cover the cost of additional links and has been easy to work with the whole time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I tell myself that 42-43mm is too big for me. I tell myself why bother with NH35's when I can have higher beat 2824/9015 movements. Maybe I got caught up in the hype and all the rave reviews out there. Sometimes I like to roll the dice and see what happens.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Dec 21, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Because of it's rarity I have given this watch it's own thread


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Fergfour said:


> I tell myself that 42-43mm is too big for me. I tell myself why bother with NH35's when I can have higher beat 2824/9015 movements. Maybe I got caught up in the hype and all the rave reviews out there. Sometimes I like to roll the dice and see what happens.
> 
> View attachment 14717829


I have bought and sold more than 60 watches, and that Helm Vanuatu is the one I most regretted for selling it.


----------



## MegaloMajik (Jul 24, 2014)

41Mets said:


> MegaloMajik said:
> 
> 
> > Classic datejust look ok on straps but best on the bracelet, not an option for me at the moment for my 18k DJ (will never buy plated)
> ...


I have to admit, a datejust without a bracelet is a sad sad datejust.
For me the only option is to fit an aftermarket gold president bracelet for $3k unless I want to haunt the Bay for a few months and spend $6k on a gold jubilee.
I'll fork over something eventually...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Well I wore the datejust all day. It's very cool and the Buckley dial is unique


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



MegaloMajik said:


> I have to admit, a datejust without a bracelet is a sad sad datejust.
> For me the only option is to fit an aftermarket gold president bracelet for $3k unless I want to haunt the Bay for a few months and spend $6k on a gold jubilee.
> I'll fork over something eventually...


Don't tell anyone...I ordered a Hadley Roma after market bracelet. If it looks close to as good I'm going to wear it instead of the original. It'll be our little secret.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> Don't tell anyone...I ordered a Hadley Roma after market bracelet. If it looks close to as good I'm going to wear it instead of the original. It'll be our little secret.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it's close enough maybe you could add links from the Hadley????

.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



medic1 said:


> If it's close enough maybe you could add links from the Hadley????
> 
> .


Thought that, too, before I purchase extras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived yesterday. Garden-variety 3570.50 Speedy, but sure do like it so far.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sxmwht (Sep 26, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



franco60 said:


> Arrived yesterday. Garden-variety 3570.50 Speedy, but sure do like it so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it mate

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally released by customs


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Spitfire just in, all that I could hope for (was concerned it would be too large), lovely bronze hue, look forward to the tarnish . . . 2 down with the anOrdain, awaiting Dornblueth hopefully tomorrow and the year will be complete, yeah!!!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Incoming... Poor Man's 844


----------



## medic1 (Sep 2, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> Thought that, too, before I purchase extras
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was the verdict? :-! Could you add a link? :-s


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

should be here tomorrow. My first Zelos, my first GMT, and will be my only bronzo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Arrival before scheduled and loving it

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## anch (Nov 28, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Taurillion leather straps w/ quick release spring bars from Atalier Romane for the Mark XV and ST1.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



medic1 said:


> What was the verdict? :-! Could you add a link? :-s


I hated the quality of the HR so I'm returning it. Picked up some extra Rolex links and it it's amazing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> G2-009 finally emerged from customs to arrive today.


Fixed the pic links^^^

New stainless steel cased A1000 from a seller in Spain



Wonder why these are not more widely available. And why-O-why doesn't it have a CDT?


----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered this Guinand with an English day wheel. Should get it in 2 weeks or so. I'll post some pics when it finally arrives.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Spitfire just in, all that I could hope for (was concerned it would be too large), lovely bronze hue, look forward to the tarnish . . . 2 down with the anOrdain, awaiting Dornblueth hopefully tomorrow and the year will be complete, yeah!!!


The Spitfire bronze green dial is a gorgeous watch. Congratulations.?? Was just trying this one on at an AD. This is surely on this year's shortlist.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Inbound










GA-2100TH, the first version I have seen with a positive screen


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Citizen Hand Solo Star Wars Watch










Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

just received









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Orange Bullet SKXA55


----------



## SWIMTEXAN (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## SWIMTEXAN (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## SWIMTEXAN (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## SWIMTEXAN (Feb 5, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Swayndo (Sep 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got it









Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jmariorebelo (Jan 14, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Swayndo said:


>


This is lovely, I'm not a big fan of gold dials but this one works well


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



GA-2100TH


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



oso2276 said:


> Just got it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jealous! Love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just unboxed and put on for my nightly dog walk. Love the tritium!


----------



## bettenco (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Precious Venus arrives tomorrow... Druel....








Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBoo (Dec 31, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko srp777....
Due tomorrow
New to Team Seiko,
Just kinda of a "have to have"

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got a pair of vintage Seiko JDMs inbound, an SUS SCFJ001 and an SBTE001 Auto-Calendar, both with the super groovy 6M26 quartz movement. Apparently they are fickle battery killers, but I can't wait to play with them.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This Eterna Kontiki arrived today. It's a little different look than some Kontiki's, but I had to have it the moment I saw it. It checks a lot of boxes for me, including my freakish love of gray/charcoal dials with a sunburst effect and the powder blue indices.


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bvlgari Diagono Scuba SD38S


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New in the box, came in yesterday


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

.........by 10:30 tomorrow morning via FedEx.


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Wooooot









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just pulled the trigger on the Oris Artelier GMT Limited Edition. Found a nice deal online (you can guess where, cough, "Joma", cough), and the price put me over the edge. I've admired this watch before and like the quick change of the hour hand via the buttons at 4:00 and 8:00. The 42mm is the only thing giving me pause, but I figure I'll see how it wears for a bit. I feel so intercontinental now.


----------



## BigBoo (Dec 31, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The Eagle has Landed
Lovin' me some Turtle









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## usa75k (Dec 10, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

_Legibility, champagne-silver dial, 38 x 10.5 x 20, and affordable!_


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming: my first automatic, the Longines Présence L4.905.1.11.2


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## texag03 (Sep 21, 2017)

Just got this one last week


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The bronze Sammy Seiko never made....ironically powered by a Seiko movement:


----------



## laredy26 (Aug 17, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










The Speedy flow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwilliams40 (Jan 20, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko Prospex SSG017.
Citizen Eco-Drive CA0645-15H.


----------



## laredy26 (Aug 17, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










This watch looks much more beautiful in person - Tudor Chrono

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



kwilliams40 said:


> Citizen Eco-Drive CA0645-15H.


This is an attractive new colourway of this Citizen Brycen chrono. The black leather racing strap with red contrast stitching looks awesome too.









I have the blue version on bracelet.


----------



## chilly41 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Ed.YANG said:


> On the budget affordable part,
> 
> at least I can confirm that the MIDO OceanStar NAVY Blue...
> 
> ...


Just got this last night! Just right in time on :-d20_1_20:-d
Along with...An Orient Star with Golden Accent!






​


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Picked up my new Longines Présence from the AD this afternoon. Very happy!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)

Just received!!😋


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)

*INCOMING! SHOW 'EM!*















INCOMING!!!!!


----------



## kwilliams40 (Jan 20, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Orient Kanno. Yeah, day two, and this forum is already starting to be a problem.


----------



## kwilliams40 (Jan 20, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



sunmoonstar.13 said:


> This is an attractive new colourway of this Citizen Brycen chrono. The black leather racing strap with red contrast stitching looks awesome too.
> 
> View attachment 14799477
> 
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Oris Clean Ocean LE


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Oris Clean Ocean LE


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not pricey but gorgeous









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the mail!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



rfortson said:


> Just pulled the trigger on the Oris Artelier GMT Limited Edition. Found a nice deal online (you can guess where, cough, "Joma", cough), and the price put me over the edge. I've admired this watch before and like the quick change of the hour hand via the buttons at 4:00 and 8:00. The 42mm is the only thing giving me pause, but I figure I'll see how it wears for a bit. I feel so intercontinental now.


So I just got it. Very nice and the 42mm is no problem for me. Oh, and that's not the world's most interesting man on the back. That's Sandford Fleming, Scottish engineer who proposed time zones based on Greenwich and the prime meridian.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



rfortson said:


> So I just got it. Very nice and the 42mm is no problem for me. Oh, and that's not the world's most interesting man on the back. That's Sandford Fleming, Scottish engineer who proposed time zones based on Greenwich and the prime meridian.


Congrats! It looks very classy and that little globe looks better in your photo than in the rendered image.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> Snagged off f/29, our own sales forum


This watch with the white bezel is gorgeous.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)

Just received!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)

Good looking watch!! Thanks Ashford and TW Steel!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)

*INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Another one came!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)

*INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



texag03 said:


> Just got this one last week
> 
> View attachment 14785433


Congrats! I've had my eye on this one since it was released. Beautiful watch. Too bad you don't see many of them around. Wear it in good health.


----------



## kwilliams40 (Jan 20, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



kwilliams40 said:


> Seiko Prospex SSG017.
> Citizen Eco-Drive CA0645-15H.


Well, Seiko canceled my order of the SSG017 because it's out of stock and/or discontinued. So I ordered a SRPB51 instead.


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

40mm Brass Helson Shark Diver (SD40 RBUJ) with the mesmerising Blue Jade stone dial.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New strap from Rios1931!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## 356746 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fresh from Chino San:


----------



## Crewsdawg (Feb 4, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got it yesterday, new (to me). Pretty happy in the first 24 hrs of ownership, fits great and the dial has a really cool texture to it in certain angles.


----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

oops....OK move along...nothing to see here...


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got it an hour ago (UPS). Took a few weeks to get from Germany from the time I ordered but well worth it


----------



## hisaac (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just purchased one of my grail watches from a fellow WUS'er after looking for SIX YEARS. Can't wait to get my hands on this beauty!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Just in. Citizen NY0097


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Supposedly new old stock, $70 shipped

View attachment 14821979


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

View attachment 14830941


Inbound from Spain


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> Inbound from Spain











Looks cool. I like the way the pushers have been done.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been looking at affordable light blue divers and narrowed it down to the blue Long Island Islander and the Draken Tugela LE. Could have gone either way but the Draken won out this time.


----------



## silverporsche59 (Jan 18, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I got extremely lucky IN bound Seiko 6215-7000


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

PerpetuaL SC-03

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StrangeQuark (Nov 19, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Shipped today from Bratislava by FedEx International Priority; arriving Wednesday. Alexander Shorokhoff Regulator AS.R01-2:

https://www.watchexclusive.eu/en/avantgarde/1576-alexander-shorokhoff-asr01-2-regulator-mechanical-watch.html


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one is en route; hopefully on my wrist by Wednesday:


----------



## schnitzerphoto (Mar 9, 2016)

*(double post - apologies)*

(double post - apologies)


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Just bought this one few days ago...


----------



## AAWATCHES (May 2, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Synequano said:


> View attachment 14838359
> 
> 
> Just bought this one few days ago...


Nice.....enjoy


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arriving Thursday.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This just in. Thanks to whoever on eBay that sold it to me new for $40!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In the air now & due Thursday :-!...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This has just been delivered....









Temption CGK204 Yellow


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On order, but the next (and hopefully final) prototype phase is looking like April. Gonna be a painfully long waiting game from this point on....


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Not had this beastie long.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



MDV-106B


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Very glad to have this fabulous watch back again!

















Just like the first time, it was a flawless & pleasant experience with Paolo!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Citizen Drive


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This one piqued my interest, first Chinese watch incoming, web photo . . .


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received earlier this week.

I really like my ML Aikon - so thought I'd take the punt on a grey market, grey dialed Pontos Day Date @ just a touch under 700 bucks. Here it is on the bracelet & a brown strap:


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Deep Blue 40mm Diver 1000 Automatic. Blue abalone dial.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

^^^^^That is gorgeous!^^^^^

The date window isn't exactly obtrusive but I can't help but feel that cutting a hole in that dial is sacrilege!


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've been wanting to get into HAQ and was looking for a GMT. I think the looks + tech + price is great for this longines. Coming next week thanks to a forum sale.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



catlike said:


> ^^^^^That is gorgeous!^^^^^
> 
> The date window isn't exactly obtrusive but I can't help but feel that cutting a hole in that dial is sacrilege!


Thanks. Yes, I would have preferred it without the date. Ordered it yesterday. Their 40% off code DEEP helped.


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My 2020 quartz watches are trickling in ... yesterday I received my Roue HDS One, inspired by Braun.










Someday I'm gonna review my 2020 quartz, but for now, suffice to say that the quality wildly exceeds my expectations. It's DH pricing but this surpasses DH's excellent quality. TBH, I regretted this order as soon as I rec'd the confirmation, so I am very pleasantly surprised.










Comes w/2 quick release straps, leather & canvas, both very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SBGK005. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

Lovely watches everyone..I am waiting on this little gem...very excited as I have not seen it in the metal and also because the case (36mm) and fixed wire lugs are all unusual and new for me.


----------



## HoldMyWatch (Jan 12, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Just ordered me this 'little' bad boy to hold me over until my birthday. ;-)


----------



## Cs133 (Jul 4, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Grand Seiko 6145-8040










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

DW-291










CA-53WF

View attachment 14877935


----------



## iddaka (Apr 5, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Had got this GS 9F dial "colored".....took a long time to get it back via F&F from UK, but it should be in my hands next week!!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

😊😄Monday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## faiz (Jul 15, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



iddaka said:


> Had got this GS 9F dial "colored".....took a long time to get it back via F&F from UK, but it should be in my hands next week!!
> 
> View attachment 14878301


That is so cool.
Really love this guys work.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howbouthemcwbys (Apr 11, 2019)

Master co axial Omega Aqua Terra. First omega!


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

My newest addition was sent immediately for service and I just got it back. An RPaige with an elfin movement from 1902 and a lacquered dial from 1950.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After being absent in my box for the past 3 months at Tourneau/Oris, finally got the shipping info via UPS after warranty repair. Can't wait!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## edoolin111 (Oct 18, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got a 1968 Omega Geneve in the mail that I'm super excited about. Hoping it scratches that vintage itch I've been having lately.


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SARG011
Casio vintage Easy Rec
Casio for the wife









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hoping to enjoy this.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

They haven't even started working on it, but it should arrive in about 3 weeks - I hope!

Stock Photo... MKii Hawkinge - no date


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received a few days ago... GL0057.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



98A254 Surfboard


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



No cost courtesy Amazon cashback credits


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Horloscaphe 200M, French microbrand ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fhsgolfer (Jan 23, 2018)

Sea Dragon


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bout a week in the stable. Just lubed that bezel up too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

1967 omega cosmic arrived from across the Pond two days ago!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived yesterday, Deep Blue Abalone Shell Diver.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Snagged a cheap DW-5600 off eBay to install in this new arrival green jelly bezel:


----------



## sunmoonstar.13 (Dec 26, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ZM-73 said:


> Arrived yesterday, Deep Blue Abalone Shell Diver.
> 
> View attachment 14901283


It looks like a pool of water on your wrist!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

That it does! I'm (so far) very impressed with it.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been on a weird vintage watch kick lately. Picked up a Raketa Goroda worldtimer that despite being manufactured in the USSR (aka long ago) is in pretty excellent condition.









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Atelier Wen Porcelain Odyssey Hao Green


----------



## silverboss (Dec 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



fhsgolfer said:


> Sea Dragon


This is beautiful 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My thoughtful wife gifted for my b-day:


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received in trade 
It's a beast 
It kept great time in this last 24 hours 
Excellent condition 
Came with box and extras and bracelet and strap and papers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Vioviv said:


> Horloscaphe 200M, French microbrand ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking. Clean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

After months of waiting for the release and it will finally be on my wrist tomorrow (*knock on wood), Lorier Gemini Chronograph with ST1901.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinanamus (Oct 7, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> Just received in trade
> It's a beast
> It kept great time in this last 24 hours
> Excellent condition
> ...


The RGM is stunning, great choice and wear in good health.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming, Ravisa mechanical (apart from the light) jump hour and Tressa Lux auto. Both 1970's NOS from Retro-Watches UK.








From Drop Shield Pascal SLDSH102-4.








And just ordered this Ball Rail Roader from ToM.


----------



## silverboss (Dec 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Beautiful time piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Snagged a spare of this favorite strap off Amazon for $25....



...it is a Hadley-Roma 854


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> Good looking. Clean.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a very clean, simple watch, wears very compactly, and is super legible despite being on the smaller side.
I like how the Horloscaphe website describes the dial --









I just ordered the Fluide model, which has a liquid-filled case w/a w/r of 1000M.

Your RMG is just a magnificent watch! Love it!


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Incoming ... I mean, why settle for 200M of water resistance when you can have a thousand?


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On it's way and I should have it on Wednesday or Thursday:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My new blue Duro is lurking about in L.A. So if you happen to see it tell it to get a shift on to Yorkshire. I thought for a while it might have been distracted by the bright lights of Vegas but it's moving.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Scurfa Bell Diver 1 arrived this past Monday.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Cue my complete fanboy-ness for alternative case materials! 

Just got this limited edition OCEAN7 CP-1 all ceramic diver and couldn't be happier with this beast









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Went to get my wife's tank serviced and ended up walking out with this. First g-shock I have ever felt suited me in size and style. Insanely lightweight. If you are in the Boston area, Royals has a pretty killer selection of them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

JLC Reverso Classic Small Seconds medium size


----------



## civiclx (Jan 3, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this beauty the other day. This is my first Raymond Weil (Tango) and it certainly won't be my last. I think I may go for a Maestro and then a Freelancer...hell, I may just get one from each collection which would include a Toccata and a Parsifal as well


----------



## mfunnell (Jun 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This arrived just yesterday:








So far I'm quite liking it. The bracelet was slightly fiddly to adjust (pin-and-pipe construction) but I managed it fairly expeditiously.

Changing out the bracelet for a strap (I have a couple I'd like to try) seems more of a problem: my limited skills and tools mean I've not done it easily so haven't done it at all. I suspect that if I do manage to remove it, I'll have as much trouble putting it back :-( I'm currently trying to decide if I should even bother, and just leave it on the bracelet. I'll leave it until the weekend, I think, one way or the other.

...Mike


----------



## marcusjchid (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived 20 mins ago, Girard Perregaux wwtc titanium









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It's in the mail! I had a trip planned to visit Poland, but plans were changed. 
I had planned on buying a Polish watch while I was there. 
Instead, I ordered directly from the manufacturer. 
I love railroad watches and this one is straight from the old country.


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Duplicate


----------



## Vioviv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



TedG954 said:


> It's in the mail! I had a trip planned to visit Poland, but plans were changed.
> I had planned on buying a Polish watch while I was there.
> Instead, I ordered directly from the manufacturer.
> I love railroad watches and this one is straight from the old country.


I absolutely love G. Gerlach. I love the Arabic numerals on yours. I had to wait about 3 months for my first order from them, but it was well worth it. They really make some unique watches, very nicely made, and it's great to have Polish watch. Hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Just got the first two in the mail yesterday, Vintage Waltham and Seiko Kinetic. Had a bit of a spree on a few recently which is not typical. Also have a GShock 5500 (Orange) coming in the mail not in hand yet. Wanted one of these orange gshocks for a while.

First two photos are mine, third (bottom) photo is sourced from the original sale listing.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got a Seiko SRPC39J1 on the way - very excited! Will definitely post when it makes its way from Singapore. Hopefully shipping won't be too slow with this COVID business going on...


----------



## mtnmvr (May 5, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










CW pulls together a vintage look and feels great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Today I received 2 straps that I had made for my Speedy all the way from France.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

Boston is eerily quiet and the streets almost desolate, it was easy to find parking when the AD called about this PAM979 Carbotech. Just picked it up -- guess ya just gotta find ways to celebrate in the throes of coronavirus & market crashes 


















Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Hows this for an oddball?









I do have a need for a good map reading compass and this popped up in my feeds and I just had to have it for that cheeso-matic look, apparently sold in Hong Kong street markets so not a proper police issue or anything. Strange as I never saw 'em when I was stationed in HK but back then I was more interested in other entertainments and a police badged compass watch was not on that agenda


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received my new MK II Hawkinge - no date. So far ...WOW! Fits my wrist 6.7" perfectly. Keeps accurate time - (first 4 day test was +0.4 sec per day... can't complain - that's for sure.) Easy read dial, very pretty lume at night... 100 meter water resist .. drilled lugs .. IMO - a well made watch.

Perfect on my Martu Vintage Leather and Canvas strap.

What's not to like.

Rick


----------



## AUTOmaniak (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first MK II just arrived. Nassau 369 date with red triangle. The proportions are excellent and makes this watch extremely comfortable. Everyone is correct, seeing and holding an MK II watch in person is a different experience than just seeing pics online. This watch is very well put together.


----------



## RLS47 (Feb 25, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

SKX011J1, recently discontinued with one of Uncle Seiko's new Tropic straps replacing the bulky rubber OEM.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This is incoming and, eventually, the triton with a new color dial will return from warranty service


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLS47 (Feb 25, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The Seiko SBDC089 Alpinist, Cream dial arrived yesterday. The OEM strap has a very cool closure, but the black leather & white stitching just didn't click for me - almost too dressy for a semi field watch. I swapped on a BARTON Sand Leather NATO for now, but still thinking about what's the best look for this one?


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



RLS47 said:


> The Seiko SBDC089 Alpinist, Cream dial arrived yesterday. The OEM strap has a very cool closure, but the black leather & white stitching just didn't click for me - almost too dressy for a semi field watch. I swapped on a BARTON Sand Leather NATO for now, but still thinking about what's the best look for this one?
> 
> View attachment 14946143


A Worn & Wound Model 2 Premium leather strap in "Natural" color would look great on it.


----------



## RLS47 (Feb 25, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Gazza74 said:


> A Worn & Wound Model 2 Premium leather strap in "Natural" color would look great on it.


Thanks!!


----------



## RLS47 (Feb 25, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Got this SKX007J1 from JomaShop last week. Like the SKX011J1, I decided to grab one before the stock was depleted. On a ToxicNatos black nylon NATO for now, and maybe forever!


----------



## Philandwatches (Feb 24, 2020)

Just got my favorite color zodiac!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



RLS47 said:


> The Seiko SBDC089 Alpinist, Cream dial arrived yesterday. The OEM strap has a very cool closure, but the black leather & white stitching just didn't click for me - almost too dressy for a semi field watch. I swapped on a BARTON Sand Leather NATO for now, but still thinking about what's the best look for this one?


Check out this guy on Etsy. He uses full grain leathers from the best tanneries and the workmanship is impeccable. All straps are made to order, so you get the size, stitching color, and buckle options you want. I liked the first one I got so well I have another one on order. Takes a little time to get them, but well worth it. 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/743280831/horween-derby-leather-racing-style-watch


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Straight out of the box...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Latest arrival: Shield Pascal SLDSH102-4


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It came and it's better looking then even I hoped

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Just got this preowned chris ward. Got lucky, was sold as 'not working' but a very easy / few minute fix and now working perfectly...


----------



## Bonbonwatch (Mar 8, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just had it a few days...not too shabby for $149...


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ordered for May delivery, should be a good grab and go summer watch.









Just ordered this one too, great deal on Ashford, couldn't resist.


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered this one:

https://www.christopherward.com/watches/retro-dive/c65-trident-bronze-ombre-cosc-le-range


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've got a Doxa Sub 300 50th anniv. searambler aqualung coming my way and I cannot stand still.


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








Just got it this week, very happy I got the call from my AD just 2 months after getting put on a wait list


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Looking for hand winds, these should be in within a few weeks if their schedule isn't thrown off by COVID-19 . . .


----------



## nyy101 (Apr 26, 2019)

Just received! Can’t stop staring at this beauty..


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



nyy101 said:


> Just received! Can't stop staring at this beauty..


Very nice, love the colorway! Is this the 41mm case size? Am toying w the idea of a 43mm GMT - I never really paid attention to this model lineup until recently. The "teak" dials are really quite something in person.

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyy101 (Apr 26, 2019)

IronHide said:


> nyy101 said:
> 
> 
> > Just received! Can't stop staring at this beauty..
> ...


Thanks yes it's the 41mm


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this Daytona 116520, one of the cheapest offerings on Chrono24. Had it revised by a local watchmaker for 100 bucks and now it
runs at +4 seconds per day 

Cheers,

Pieter










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LARufCTR (Dec 21, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



nyy101 said:


> Just received! Can't stop staring at this beauty..


Gorgeous....Is that the 38 or 41?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today, Tressa Lux and Ravisa mechanical jump hour


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ZM-73 said:


> Arrived today, Tressa Lux and Ravisa mechanical jump hour


Wow, unique lookers!!!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Thanks. Both are NOS from the 1970s. Got them from Retro-Watches UK.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Looking for hand winds, these should be in within a few weeks if their schedule isn't thrown off by COVID-19 . . .


One down, beautiful german specimen and perfectly sized for me, love it . . .


----------



## maylebox (Feb 11, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

What a beauty drhr. Then again white dial and tempered blue hands fall right in my aesthetic wheelhouse. Big fan of the small seconds too. Reminds me of many of the things I like about the DB&Sons but in a slightly more affordable package. I've always like Stowa but hadn't had one call to me.....until now.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



maylebox said:


> What a beauty drhr. Then again white dial and tempered blue hands fall right in my aesthetic wheelhouse. Big fan of the small seconds too. Reminds me of many of the things I like about the DB&Sons but in a slightly more affordable package. *I've always like Stowa but hadn't had one call to me.....until now.*


Thank you! You will not be disappointed . . .


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arriving today: Hoffman Racing 40 Panda















And Ball Rail Roader NM1019C-WH


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Glencoe said:


> Just got the first two in the mail yesterday, Vintage Waltham and Seiko Kinetic. Had a bit of a spree on a few recently which is not typical. Also have a GShock 5500 (Orange) coming in the mail not in hand yet. Wanted one of these orange gshocks for a while.
> 
> First two photos are mine, third (bottom) photo is sourced from the original sale listing.
> View attachment 14930933
> ...


That Seiko watch is pretty sick! Can you please share what model reference it is?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Great new arrivals. Hadn't seen that Ball before, more pics when you get a chance.



ZM-73 said:


> And Ball Rail Roader NM1019C-WH
> View attachment 14961145


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just ordered last week the new Ball Roadmaster Marine GMT got 93rd out of 1000.

Cheers!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

1000 Heuer Diver with GMT mod!









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



happyscrappyheropup said:


> Great new arrivals. Hadn't seen that Ball before, more pics when you get a chance.


Here are some of the Ball. Will do the Hoffman later.






















Later: Hoffman Racing 40 Panda


----------



## happyscrappyheropup (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ZM-73 said:


> Here are some of the Ball.


Looks great, enjoy the new arrivals. 

-- Wayne


----------



## amg37 (Nov 15, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Moana Pacific Waterman GMT - Bronze with Blue + Red (Aluminum) Bezel Insert.

It has been delayed delivery until the first week of April but I am stoked.


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

chillsand said:


> Glencoe said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the first two in the mail yesterday, Vintage Waltham and Seiko Kinetic. Had a bit of a spree on a few recently which is not typical. Also have a GShock 5500 (Orange) coming in the mail not in hand yet. Wanted one of these orange gshocks for a while.
> ...


Thank you. It is a Seiko JDM AGS SUS Kinetic (5M42-0E50). Here are a few more angles too, these particular photos are sourced from the original listing that I purchased.









Been testing it out over recent days and quite like the design, cool watch and happy with it. Seiko has a number of neat models in their kinetic series, although kinetic watches in general seemed to not gain much traction back in the day for whatever reason.


----------



## JayV007 (May 7, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just saw this HK 7002 dial pop up on a sale app last night. I.... I just. HAD TO!!!! Lol $115


----------



## Glencoe (Jan 8, 2018)

Wanted an orange gshock for some time, finally got one. I have the blue one too in this model, and my kids fight over it / like to play with it.


----------



## Rickster27b (May 8, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This just got posted in Britain - should show here in a week or so I hope.
Laco Heidelberg - 39mm auto 'Original' Flieger .. very excited!


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've been eyeing the 40mm Meccaniche Veneziane Redentore for the past year and a half, so when I saw Touch of Modern selling them for $250 this morning my only question was "what color should I get?"

Decided to go with a somewhat unusual color scheme. I happen to really like the cream dial version, and since I figure it's not a color-combo I'll ever opt for on a higher priced watch....so I thought "Ok, why not?"

Excited to finally have one of these "inbound". Should ship in 2-3 weeks, lol......but I won't be holding my breath.


----------



## ARMADUK (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Watches are not an essential purchase rightnow so bought two books instead, one arrived just yesterday with alot of reprints of early adds and catalogues of watches from the beginning of sales of wristwaches starting as far as 1909, I mean ALOT of antique and early vintage watches, great book for antique watch nerds as I am  Another one is 100 years of Rolex watches from Mondani, not sure what I'll find there, hopefully alot of early watches too, due to lockdowns not sure when that one will arrive normally it would be a couple of days.


----------



## pr1uk (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This arrived this morning Junghans Mega RC

















I know it's not a real watch as it's radio controlled yet I like it changed strap to a Bonklip type and the watch reset sadly to German time, but I advanced the hour hand to UK time. Maybe when it gets another signal later will it set the time back to German time I have no idea neither as yet do I have any idea how to keep it on UK time if this happens. Nice looking to me at least slim and you can cover the date window which is nice at my age I cannot see the date anyway


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Gilt


----------



## chillsand (Jan 22, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally pulled the trigger on my first G-Shock! Been chasing this watch close to two years. I hope it doesn't disappoint









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








40's Bulova 14k Rose Gold Filled


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

*Show WUS: What incoming arrived for you today?*

I'll go First, Glycine Combat Sub!

Next to the girl that started my love for Subs.

I know some of you are probably judging my infidelity and concerned for my first love...

She's a bit saucy, she doesn't mind when I bring home others, as long as they all agree to share : )

Hope to see what came for you!

-M









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NJrider (Dec 2, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I ordered this a couple days ago for a price that I couldn't resist.
I had been looking for something understated with a blue dial.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/gust...1963-tank-commander-5155961.html#post51349483


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Blue Surfboard quartz 40mm reissue, 98A253


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I almost got a Nodus retrospect at wind up last fall. Really well built for the price. Happy to pick this up on the forum today. Good price for a quality watch.

This is from IG









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Very Excited to finally be getting a Lemania 5100 Chronograph, in the exact Daytona style config I've desired all stainless, for under a grand.

Tall order, only filled due to this horrible pandemic, so as many wise predecessors have reminded us, there are silver linings.

This is my first 5100, and first Lorenz, anyone know WUS members who own? Please do a fellow WUS bro a favor and tag them up.

Love to chat more about the movement, brand, etc.

-Mark









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> I almost got a Nodus retrospect at wind up last fall. Really well built for the price. Happy to pick this up on the forum today. Good price for a quality watch.
> 
> This is from IG
> 
> ...


Nice! I almost wanted to pop on that watch also.

Ended up with the SkipJack. Both solid pieces from great members.

SkipJack arrived today, Lorenz I added to the Thread tomorrow.

Enjoy your watch!

-M









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ZM-73 said:


> Arrived today, Tressa Lux and Ravisa mechanical jump hour
> View attachment 14954297
> 
> View attachment 14954299
> ...


Nice, saw slot of NOS Tressa Lux on the bay and always wondered what they'd look like in person.

Closer to that now. Good pic. Looks decent. If I recall they were pretty affordably had

Enjoy, 
M

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

If only it was an auto : ) , can't beat fit and finish for that price. Well baught.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



drhr said:


> Looking for hand winds, these should be in within a few weeks if their schedule isn't thrown off by COVID-19 . . .


And here's the other one, hard to capture the subtle beauty of the silver dial . . .


----------



## Flight Risk (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ball Rail Roader. No wrist shot because I still need to resize the bracelet. Once that's done I think I'm going to like this watch.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Fresh off the brown truck,Zodiac zo9206...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



mslucasrochester said:


> Nice, saw slot of NOS Tressa Lux on the bay and always wondered what they'd look like in person.
> 
> Closer to that now. Good pic. Looks decent. If I recall they were pretty affordably had
> 
> ...


Thanks, M. This one (NOS) is a very nice piece and runs well from Retro-Watches UK (myretrowatches on Ebay). They're very helpful too.










Flight Risk said:


> Ball Rail Roader. No wrist shot because I still need to resize the bracelet. Once that's done I think I'm going to like this watch.


Congrats. It's a great looking solid piece!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Taking advantage of current Melbourne Watch Co. sale ordered a Lonsdale


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Said it before, I'll say it again....I just can't resist "polarizing" brands and models. I first read about this watch when it was released circa 2012. For whatever reason, I've been obsessed with it ever since. Is the "Life Barter Kit" a bit cheesy? Yeah, perhaps a little. Does the brand's heritage and connection to the "original" Milus hold water under close scrutiny? I honestly have no idea. I just know that I've wanted one of these for the past 8 years, and I've had a picture of one on every computer or phone I've owned during that time.

Anyway, I finally found an unworn, complete set with box and papers being offered at a price I never thought I'd see. It was too good to pass up, so I'm expecting a Snow Star Heritage Kit to arrive sometime next week.

Pics swiped at random from Google image search.


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received... I think I'm in love.

First Bell & Ross - Very impressed









~Sent from Note21 using Tapatalk Telepathy v.2.1 on AndroidBio~


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ZM-73 said:


> Thanks, M. This one (NOS) is a very nice piece and runs well from Retro-Watches UK (myretrowatches on Ebay). They're very helpful too.
> View attachment 15022257
> 
> 
> Congrats. It's a great looking solid piece!


Very nice - I'll have to check them out. Got some wrist envy 

It's an often forgotten brand for sure.

~Sent from Note21 using Tapatalk Telepathy v.2.1 on AndroidBio~


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This game today. Budget price really well built.

Nodus Retrospect salmon with SS bezel

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Traska summiteer in green which should be shipping very soon


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Picked up this aquaracer at a great price! Hopefully will have it next week.

Really like how thin it is at 13mm and 500m WR. Should be very wearable and will contrast nicely with my PO.


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Lonsdale arrived Friday. Looks sharp!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived yesterday. 50% off sale price gave me the opportunity to try a color combo a bit outside my comfort zone. Gotta say, I'm really liking it. I suspect it'll get quite a bit of wear as a "change of pace", casual/weekender....





















Still waiting on a Milus Snow Star Heritage to ship....and the one I'm really anxious to get, the Atelier Millesime Monarque, to go to production (I figure that ones gonna be delayed indefinitely).


----------



## Sinanamus (Oct 7, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first expensive watch, got from OC Watch Guy. Took a couple years of savings and I have had it for a week. It was worth the patience.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Vintage Champion Spark Plug Valjoux 7733 with Camaro case.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## T268 (Oct 2, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Far and away the most expensive watch I've ever bought is out for delivery today: Omega Aqua Terra 38.5mm horizontal blue dial with the blue rubber strap. Excited but nervous.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION (Apr 16, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Pam24!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddinut (Feb 27, 2019)

Just got this and couldn’t be happier


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Zeroedout said:


> Arrived yesterday. 50% off sale price gave me the opportunity to try a color combo a bit outside my comfort zone. Gotta say, I'm really liking it. I suspect it'll get quite a bit of wear as a "change of pace", casual/weekender....
> 
> View attachment 15049355
> View attachment 15049357
> ...


Love the Redentore colorway you selected. How do you like it overall, thus far? I read some folks on the Kickstarter had terrible QC issues with theirs.

I picked up the red ombre dial. No noticeable QC issues and mvmt seems on point.

Also +1 on your inbound Milus! I have the TriRetrograde Seconds. Cool brand that flys under the radar.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jashotwe1 (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just in, my first Sinn &#55358;&#56611;, in need of sizing:


----------



## PhillySteve (Feb 1, 2014)

6138-0011...

Been on my list for awhile.

Picked it up from a member here last week.


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IronHide said:


> Love the Redentore colorway you selected. How do you like it overall, thus far? I read some folks on the Kickstarter had terrible QC issues with theirs.
> 
> I picked up the red ombre dial. No noticeable QC issues and mvmt seems on point.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm actually very pleased with the Redentore. I had read about similar QC issues, but to the naked eye mine arrived in flawless condition and seems to be running about 8 seconds fast/day. It's funny, it came down to the cream or red dial for me.....and part of me is still kicking myself for passing on the red. It looks great!

Regarding the Milus; much to my dismay I was informed that just prior to shipping they had discovered the watch had been damaged. Not really sure what actually happened, but needless to say....the hunt continues. At least they were upfront about it, assuming they actually had/have the watch in their shop. I guess in this case the price really was too good to be true.

I'll keep an eye out for pics of your TriRetrograde. Milus made some very nice watches over the years. I'm still not sure what to make of this latest iteration/relaunch of the brand, can't find much info on them.


----------



## IronHide (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Zeroedout said:


> Thanks! I'm actually very pleased with the Redentore. I had read about similar QC issues, but to the naked eye mine arrived in flawless condition and seems to be running about 8 seconds fast/day. It's funny, it came down to the cream or red dial for me.....and part of me is still kicking myself for passing on the red. It looks great!
> 
> Regarding the Milus; much to my dismay I was informed that just prior to shipping they had discovered the watch had been damaged. Not really sure what actually happened, but needless to say....the hunt continues. At least they were upfront about it, assuming they actually had/have the watch in their shop. I guess in this case the price really was too good to be true.
> 
> I'll keep an eye out for pics of your TriRetrograde. Milus made some very nice watches over the years. I'm still not sure what to make of this latest iteration/relaunch of the brand, can't find much info on them.


Sorry to hear that, man. What a bummer! Especially as we're all looking for something to distract from #lockdown. Definitely good of the seller to be honest 

TriRetrograde is awesome. For the purpose of this thread, just got it (like, you know, a year ago) 

I love the carbon fiber bridge / dialwork. It's very busy, but that's part of the tech aesthetic. Second shot is on black CF rally strap w matching blue accents.

I, too, was first excited then sad to see Milus' return to the market, but it didn't seem to hit in the US, much like what happened with Ball. Bummer bc it's a cool brand with good roots, and both vintage/modern pieces add something unique to the market, IMO.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



jarettlee said:


> Traska summiteer in green which should be shipping very soon


Yes, waiting on mine in blue. Got to try on a prototype. You will love it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Don't laugh, it's actually really nice.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've been patiently looking for a black dial chronograph that's no more than 42mm diameter, less than 14mm thick, with a conservative lug to lug or at least a nice lug curvature, with a preference for bi-compax and no date. I already have a white/silver Speedmaster (Broad Arrow). Then I impulsively pulled the trigger on this:









Well it meets at least two of my criteria - it's 13.5mm thick and it's a chronograph :-d

What can I say...I'm a sucker for splashes of blue on a white dial and it's very different to everything else I own. It should arrive early next week after an elongated trip from Germany.


----------



## Bonbonwatch (Mar 8, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Sizing it right now, might sleep with it tonight, just kidding


----------



## Bonbonwatch (Mar 8, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

View attachment 15063325


Sizing it right now, might sleep with it tonight, just kidding


----------



## J969 (Jul 23, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Longines Hydroconquest 43


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The Rado Golden Horse is on its way to me from a member in Spain. I can't wait! I think it will be a sleeper hit in my collection. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JR70 (Jan 7, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This... Been watching the price on this one for quite a while. Gray market prices have just dropped a couple hundred over what they were. And a $50 coupon on top! Couldn't resist.


----------



## Justice (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Haven't even taken the plastic off the bracelet yet 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eminem401 (Apr 24, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*







Swiss army watch retail 530 dollars got it for 250


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This should be here next week! Pic from internet.


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!&lt;&lt;&lt;&lt;*

A why not fun quartz watch - Merci LMM-01 Grand Pa - next week. Chic looks, that I hope doesn't wear too flat and overhang on my wrist.


----------



## ADAMSWATCHCOLLECTION (Apr 16, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Pam24 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Breitling Chronomat Colt 41mm. Arriving this week, a white/cream coloured dial. This one had already been discontinued from their current line up:-!. Photo for illustration purposes.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

needed to scratch the blackout itch... and the price was too good to pass up.

Anyone here have an "e-strap"? Looking for insight on how they wear. If not, I'll find out Wednesday, lol.


----------



## orangenSaft (Oct 6, 2011)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Had a few cocktails. Backordered this beautiful bastard.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Funkiness landed today.


























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## BurninTheDayAway (Jul 12, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*










Awaiting my second Sinn (first being a 556A)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Citizen 8110, my first bullhead.


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



orangenSaft said:


> Had a few cocktails. Backordered this beautiful bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky! Nice!


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



orangenSaft said:


> Had a few cocktails. Backordered this beautiful bastard.


Lucky! Nice!


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Awaiting my first Damasko - custom ordered a DC80 with blue chrono hands, sword minute and hour plus a black, 12-hour bezel.









(stolen pic)


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting on two...both in transit from Japan.

My first Citizen, a Ray Mears Promaster Tough, model 7828-H09971TA from Japan for a good price. Just ordered today.

Also still still waiting for delivery from Japan for several weeks with delays due to coronavirus...Seiko SARG003









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Badblood32 (Feb 15, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Purchased the seiko srpe03 (king turtle) on sale from an AD. In love with it, the turtle proportions have always been fantastic & with the ceramic bezel/sapphire glass it just feels even more everyday / tool watch like to me

Took the bracelet it off and put the srp777 rubber strap on it (which I was using on the samurai)









Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Berty234 (Aug 1, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Excited to have this on the way...


----------



## thecuborican (Dec 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Badblood32 said:


> Purchased the seiko srpe03 (king turtle) on sale from an AD. In love with it, the turtle proportions have always been fantastic & with the ceramic bezel/sapphire glass it just feels even more everyday / tool watch like to me
> 
> Took the bracelet it off and put the srp777 rubber strap on it (which I was using on the samurai)
> 
> ...


Love the waffle dial

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

doxa sub 200 on the way, will post when it arrives










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



govdubspeedgo said:


> doxa sub 200 on the way, will post when it arrives
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eager to hear your impressions of that one. some of the reviewers have really gone wild over it.......


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived today.


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Came 3 days ago. In love.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

















Love this CasiOak and thinking of the stainless bezel
mod!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Megalobyte said:


> Came 3 days ago. In love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I love that one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Have inbound a new Airman 42 GMT GL0067 for $299 delivered, from Ashford

View attachment 15104625


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived on Tuesday night after a sightseeing trip around the world:


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys---------------Seiko King Turtle*

Seiko SRPE07 With Ceramic Bezel Insert & Sapphire Crystal

Couldn't turn this down.
Ordered it Mothers Day on FleaBay for $349.99, BNIB + papers. Prices went back up on Mon.
Seller said alignments are well.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

new $131


----------



## silverboss (Dec 3, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Beautiful piece. Love the bezel


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*








A new desk clock

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Scotty's Tick-Tock Toys----------------Seiko King Turtle*


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting.....


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

In a trade 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> In a trade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! What did you trade?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



IGotId said:


> Nice! What did you trade?


Vintage datejust. I liked it but felt it wasn't gonna be a keeper and preferred something more modern

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> Vintage datejust. I liked it but felt it wasn't gonna be a keeper and preferred something more modern
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice choice, love the Breguet!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

It came a day early!

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Ball Roadmaster M Icebreaker, ordered way back in September.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> It came a day early!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Skeptical said:


> Ball Roadmaster M Icebreaker, ordered way back in September.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is niiicce.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mslucasrochester (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Been chasing this girl for a long time. Tudor Tiger Prince Date Green dial - Ref. 79280









~ Watchuseeker ~


----------



## ca_ng (Nov 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> It came a day early!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats - beautiful piece! What is your first impression?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



ca_ng said:


> Congrats - beautiful piece! What is your first impression?


Really really comfortable bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Checked the front porch this afternoon and there was a new delivery waiting for me...


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Highly affordable (cheap) Vincero Apex panda chronograph in the mail on the way to me right now:


----------



## RNBWatch (Apr 24, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I received this recently. It's beautiful.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived yesterday:

















That's it....my budget is depleted!


----------



## crazyotterhound (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Was pretty happy to see the postman bring this to me today:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

View attachment 15150409


View attachment 15150413


View attachment 15150419


View attachment 15150423


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## Philbo24 (Feb 25, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This is currently winging it's way to me, it's a homage watch but I'm not sure what it's in homage of, anybody know?


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



yankeexpress said:


> View attachment 15150409
> 
> 
> View attachment 15150413
> ...


That GS looks sick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Sugman said:


> Checked the front porch this afternoon and there was a new delivery waiting for me...
> 
> View attachment 15140319
> 
> View attachment 15140327


I don't know if i have seen a date window that way, but I like

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> Really really comfortable bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like this watch. The reviews says very shiny. Is that true?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



reluctantsnowman said:


> I really like this watch. The reviews says very shiny. Is that true?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems a really good blend of polished and brushed. I don't see it as overly shiny at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Omega Speedmaster Professional X-33, first generation. Ordered it Wednesday watching the SpaceX launchnscrub, and arrived today in time for the successful launch. Docking tomorrow morning!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Waiting on this one in the next few days.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Madcatblue39 said:


> View attachment 15171943
> 
> 
> View attachment 15171945
> ...


Cool watches, I'm getting a Pogue vibe from them. Model numbers??


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Was so impressed with the quality of my SM ceramic black wave dial, I ordered this Aqua Terra.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

On its way, San Martin bronze.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Seiko Astron SSE087


----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first Fortis. Stratoliner. Only 200 made. So far very accurate (a second or two a day).


----------



## Don S (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My first Fortis. Stratoliner. Only 200 made. So far very accurate (a second or two a day).

View attachment 15183763


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

OK, I'll play 

In the last 2 weeks I have picked up,

These two


One of these


One of these


and I have this on the way


The gang all together


MAN, I need to STOP!!!

Gav


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Don S said:


> My first Fortis. Stratoliner. Only 200 made. So far very accurate (a second or two a day).
> 
> View attachment 15183763


Very nice piece.


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Picked this up yesterday. I'd been looking for a white-dial casual watch for quite some time. I've also known that another Bremont would eventually find its way to my wrist.

So; while researching chronographs a few weeks ago, I inadvertently "rediscovered" the Solo line. I had one of those "Aha!" moments. I knew right away I'd be buying one.

Simple in its overall design, the finer details add a lot of visual interest. It also wears extremely well to boot, despite how large the pics Make it look.

So far, I'm truly diggin' it...and I'm very happy to have a Bremont back in my collection again...

(Yeah, I know...it's a lot of pics. Apologies in advance).


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Received two days ago


----------



## FBMJ (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Waiting for this one.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just received this one..


----------



## garbermatt (Dec 21, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Love my speedy so much I decided to get the new Seamaster chrono


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Arrived yesterday an Aragon Divemaster11 , beautiful Abalone dial , NH35 automatic , amazing blue bezel and green hands and indice's Lume , 45mm case , great build and only $140 ,,, . It's beautiful .

Beanerds.


----------



## watchesinnature (Jan 1, 2020)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

This is en route though it might take a month of two...
Couldn't help pulling the trigger on this even though I'm trying to save up for my first luxury piece. 
Achieving 2 things here: 1st Vostok and 1st 24 hour watch.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



beanerds said:


> Arrived yesterday an Aragon Divemaster11 , beautiful Abalone dial , NH35 automatic , amazing blue bezel and green hands and indice's Lume , 45mm case , great build and only $140 ,,, . It's beautiful .
> 
> Beanerds.


Here is a Lume shot I took today in a darkish room , looks nice .

Beanerds.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Tourneau makes cheap quartz watches for corporate gifts and such but their mechanical pieces are serious stuff. This one I got has excellent built quality, looks and feels like a watch costing over $1000 for sure, strap is great too, although I put it on a aftermarket one, as I usually do :


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Powered by Seiko Meca-quartz


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The Russians have landed !!!

Arrived today , CCCP 1957 , to celebrate ' Sputnik ' , great build , it feels very solid and looks ,,, ummmm ?? different , but I like it ., It's different that a watch arrives thats not made in Japan , Switzerland , Maylasia , china etc ,, this bad boy is 100% Russian b-).

Beanerds.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The English have landed!

















My first rivet bracelet


----------



## Bonbonwatch (Mar 8, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Incoming, 215.30.40.20.03.001. Will update with pic once received...


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

The Swiss have landed... again, but this time wearing Breitling. Landed yesterday and will be on the wrist a lot.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmann_97 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Huawei GT 2









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Far and away the most patience I've ever had to exercise in regard to awaiting a watch. Per Ben's last email, delivery is now slated for July. Weeks go by and I completely forget I even have one of these slowly working its way to me.....then I get excited all over again. This is the pivotal piece in my collection that will (hopefully) set in motion a massive sell-off of the stuff that doesn't get worn. If I love it, I hope to trim down to 4-5 "nicer" casual watches and begin searching for my definitive dress watch. Patience ain't my strong suit, I'm the guy that starts eating the easy-to-reach stuff on the way home from the grocery store. So Ben, if you're listening....stay focused and let's get this thing across the finish line. Thanks!


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



stbob said:


> Incoming, 215.30.40.20.03.001. Will update with pic once received...


_Update:_ Item not in stock, 6 - 10 week wait for shipping. Impulse purchases require instant gratification, order canceled...


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Just got a new to me Speedy which is likely a birth year piece too.

The rare DA 145.0022, an Italian market exclusive "Liberace" version.

I know two tone doesn't get much love around here, and generally I'm in that same boat, but on this one I am really charmed by it. I love the solid gold bezel that has started to patina and, in certain light, the dial takes on a midnight blue hue versus black, I think its a trick of the gold. I'd venture to call this an inverse Panda too.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My Triton is in the mail!!! Set to be delivered Wednesday at 33 park place Edison, NJ no signature required.

The blue dial was switched to their coral red. I'll be getting what'll feel like a new watch.

It'll not be on a red strap but dayamn that dial!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Bought back a watch I sold 3 years ago. Can't wait to have it back!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroedout (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



41Mets said:


> My Triton is in the mail!!! Set to be delivered Wednesday at...edited just in case.....no signature required.
> 
> The blue dial was switched to their coral red. I'll be getting what'll feel like a new watch.
> 
> ...


That red dial is gonna look stunning. Can't wait to see some IRL pics in different lighting.

Lol, on a side note, you're more courageous than I. Not sure I'd be willing to post the exact spot this thing is gonna be sitting on Wednesday?


----------



## woiter (Jul 20, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally got the confirmation that a matte staib mesh is on its way to me. The factory had some (probably corona related) delays, so it all took a bit longer than expected. Looking forward to pairing it up to my stowa marine 36. Should make for a great summer wear.

Sent from my rotary phone using Crapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*



Zeroedout said:


> That red dial is gonna look stunning. Can't wait to see some IRL pics in different lighting.
> 
> Lol, on a side note, you're more courageous than I. Not sure I'd be willing to post the exact spot this thing is gonna be sitting on Wednesday?


I didn't put a real address 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pacifichrono (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

I've had all three of these unreleased micros on order for a while now - - as early as January! They should all be finishing production in the next 20-45 days and arriving at my door! b-) I already have a new 24mm shark mesh ready to install on the green Helgray Superfast.


----------



## Th3Capitalist (Jul 29, 2019)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

New Timex Q from Todd Snyder










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Newly acquired Glycine Airman GL0151


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Right now: Triwa Humanium 39 Automatic.









Made from destructed illegale firearms and for the support of victims of armed violence.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*









Tutima Sky 6105-22. Passed Bermuda customs as can be seen on the sticker


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

San Martin bronze diver. Very impressed with it.


----------



## watchinho (Apr 27, 2018)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Omega emerald









Sent from my SM-N960N using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*>>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

Finally arrived. It's literally like owning a completely different watch

And after not having this for four months, getting it back on the wrist shows me what an incredibly made watch it is. So comfortable and the fit is fantastic.


----------



## dub82 (Jun 16, 2017)

*Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<*

My newly acquired Baume & Mercier Classima 8791


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Coming from Japan, Rado Cape Horn 250


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

A new born, just a few day old


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Bought it back. Can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Actium (Feb 10, 2019)

Received my Sturmanskie Gagarin Limited Edition yesterday


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)

Delivered yesterday. #92


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Sinn 856 I. Comes in 40mm.. who knew? Not looking forward to enforcing my "one in two out" rule. I am 4 watches behind on that one. Yeah..


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

Got a blue sub homage incoming, will update post with a pic upon its arrival.... ⚓
_*Update:







*_
_9094OB _


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Rado Capehorn arrived today.


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Starting the wait 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ForestSpirit (Jul 20, 2020)

The FedEx guy paid me a visit earlier today! Huzzah!


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Been waiting on the post office to deliver my newest eBay acquisition, this Waltham Valjoux 7733 "Surfboard".
(seller's pic)


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

I didn't expect to purchase any watches until the pandemic began to subside. Also the Visodate was not on my active radar because I prefer no dates, and this has a huge date window! 

But I found it at a great price last week and I thought, "hell, I'll give it a go."
I'm so happy I gave it a chance. I'm beyond pleased with it.


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Sekonda alarm (Poljot under a different name...)



















In the mail... somewhere. Bought from eBay (seller pictures).


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Fedex just dropped off my Zelos 40mm Swordfish teal.







































































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## rschmidt97 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Ashexilum (Jul 13, 2018)

received this little gem today. The quality is amazing at this price point, im blown away by it. Joined the Casio club


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Ashexilum said:


> received this little gem today. The quality is amazing at this price point, im blown away by it. Joined the Casio club
> View attachment 15390839
> View attachment 15390841


Nice, which one is that? That's clean!


----------



## Ashexilum (Jul 13, 2018)

rfortson said:


> Nice, which one is that? That's clean!


Hi, its the T200. I ditched the bracelet as they are not my thing and picked up a nice sailcloth one with blue stitching.


----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

BRN said:


> I didn't expect to purchase any watches until the pandemic began to subside. Also the Visodate was not on my active radar because I prefer no dates, and this has a huge date window!
> 
> But I found it at a great price last week and I thought, "hell, I'll give it a go."
> I'm so happy I gave it a chance. I'm beyond pleased with it.
> ...


Nice one . What's the exact model number? Where did you get if from?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Double landing this morning from FedEx and UPS!

Straton Tourer gold GMT and Timefactors "baby" Dreadnought.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Another 2 day old!


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

*Just in...!*
Life's too short to wait for Rolex to release a SS Smurf, so i got its equivalent... ⚓








_9094OB_


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

First Zenith. Rarely do I buy without having seen one in person but took a chance with this one and it is fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

Just browsing the forum and came across some beautiful seikos. So ordered on just now

Debated between black and white and this one. Ended up getting the black and gold.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

vhl71 said:


> Nice one . What's the exact model number? Where did you get if from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks! Sorry for responding late. I just noticed your post.

The model # is T019.430.11.031.00

It came on a mesh bracelet which I promptly took off. I'm looking to add a honey/cognac leather strap to it.

I got it from Macy's here in the states when they ran a 50% off one day sale.


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Two new pieces arrived today, both trades or purchases from other forum members. Titanium camo G and a killer RGM diver. Diver came on the original steel bracelet but going to give it a go on perlon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Came yesterday. The Casio GW-5000 and Citizen BL1258-53L. Searched for the Citizen for a while and the Casio was sort of the halo piece of my small Casio collection so wanted to have that one as well.


----------



## Solarisminor (Jan 23, 2020)

Just got this yesterday!


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

This came in Monday the 17th! Love it!


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

In the mail


----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

Ordered this through my local AD. Should arrive it about 10 days










Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chefget (May 16, 2017)

Mr Dennis said:


> This came in Monday the 17th! Love it!
> View attachment 15409173


Great watch, love mine!


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

in the mail, they got me with the price increase, 3rd Sinn, wanted another PVD watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

This turned up from Wednesday 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fegan (Jul 22, 2011)

Two new arrivals today, both are Citizen eco-drive divers...

Orca










Eco-Zilla


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Arrived yesterday; on a DrunkArt OD canvas strap.


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

Tisell 44mm Handwinder


















Bought from a fellow WIS'er. Very happy with it.


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)

Just bought from a fellow member not quite in the mail yet but soon


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Trying out a new HAQ.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase Divido


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just received the Straton Yacht Racer and the Armida 12 grey is on the way with FedEx now.


































































Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

Delivery scheduled for the end of the month, can't wait!


----------



## Phil G (Jun 19, 2010)

Brought this week from a great seller on Chorno24

TAG CT1110


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Just ordered the new Longines Spirit 40mm on bracelet.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Phil G said:


> Brought this week from a great seller on Chorno24
> 
> TAG CT1110
> 
> ...


If described that watch to me, I wouldn't like the picture in my head. But it looks great! The blue is perfect. And I love how they aligned the date in the window. Bell & Ross do that, too. More manufacturers need to do that.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Axios Flagship 40 Temeraire.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## artus (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Bulova Curv doesn't get much love around here, but I like the exhibition back on a quartz watch. The curved sapphire crystal and caseback are pretty unique as well.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

Just got this last week. Initially had my eye on a Pepsi last year, but fortunately for me grey prices got stupidly high, so I reset my goals. This will do 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

Preordered a watch for the first time. Its expected next month.


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Orisginal said:


> Just got this last week. Initially had my eye on a Pepsi last year, but fortunately for me grey prices got stupidly high, so I reset my goals. This will do
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*SOOO *much nicer than a Pepsi!


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Got this Hamilton Murph yesterday









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

In transit - Steinhart x Gnomon Ocean 39 Marine Blue - Limited Edition of 200 pieces. Can't wait to get my hands on it!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K2PK (Jul 10, 2019)

Here it is and it is a beautiful timepiece!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

This just in yesterday. I've also posted in the WRUW thread as well. 1956 Bulova! Two more watches coming in next week!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Just arrived


----------



## indygreg (May 5, 2019)

I got a grail piece on the way - The Diver 65 Redbar edition. This will be my third Diver 65 - but man I lusted after this one! A very gracious forum member (alex8889) saw my WTB and offered me a fair deal - coming all the way from Israel by way of Japan =)
Report


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Rick "don't look much like Steve McQueen" Denney


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)

Came in Saturday:


----------



## bogibbes (Mar 10, 2019)

Landed yesterday!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Stowa Flieger Classic Baumuster B Black Forest

Pic from Stowa web site:


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

My latest.........


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Islander Pepsi 38mm


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

Waiting on a Galata Saffiano... 📫


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Just picked up a little bit ago today. Not new, but was gone for about 6 weeks for warranty work after only owning for up to maybe a month before that. So it feels brand new again to me.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winters636 (Mar 25, 2016)

Just ordered the SMPC










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

My new Stowa Flieger Baumuster "B" Black Forest just arrived 

I have been looking for a black watch and with the Baumuster "B" dial, this one scratches two itches in one go.

Indoor and outdoor lighting (overcast & raining)


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

bogibbes said:


> Delivery scheduled for the end of the month, can't wait!
> 
> View attachment 15442311


Enjoy it. I picked up the Aqua Compressor Leven Titanium a few months ago, and it's a good watch.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

I just got my first Rolex.... Oyster Perpetual 41mm


----------



## fazmoto (Sep 28, 2016)

drram1966 said:


> I just got my first Rolex.... Oyster Perpetual 41mm
> View attachment 15522268
> 
> View attachment 15522270


Congrats on what I think will be the first of many. Beautiful. Love the new OP.


----------



## drram1966 (Aug 11, 2014)

fazmoto said:


> Congrats on what I think will be the first of many. Beautiful. Love the new OP.


Thank you my friend! I wanted a blue dial... but beggars can't be choosy! LOL


----------



## fazmoto (Sep 28, 2016)

drram1966 said:


> Thank you my friend! I wanted a blue dial... but beggars can't be choosy! LOL


True, but the black dial is universal and can't go wrong with. Enjoy.


----------



## nugat (Jan 5, 2018)

Couldn't resist the Steeldive Ploprof 1200m 2009 homage! till yesterday I was aware of the Helson homage to the original Ploprof only, which is long sold out and kinda pricey at 900 bucks anyway...
...arriving next Wednesday 😬


----------



## PRabbit (Feb 20, 2020)

Just pulled it out of the box a couple minutes ago. Love it! Glad I returned to this model like the Prodigal Son. I just can't get over how much the crystal disappears entirely and looks like you can touch the handset itself.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Still awaiting this Hemel type 20 I ordered in mid-summer. They promised delivery in October or November. 








It seems, as a micro-producer, they have sold this new model based on preliminary design renderings and then waited for the orders cash to fund actual production. I'll have to be more aware about this possibility in the future.


----------



## ComeBackShane (Oct 22, 2020)

Re: >>>>INCOMING! What have you got in the mail or just received? SHOW 'EM!!<<<<

Have a Christopher Ward C5 Slimline Square in blue coming soon! USPS claims it's out for delivery, 2 days early, so here's hoping!


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

Think i found the right strap for it. Cascadia Ostrich


----------



## Azizu (May 4, 2018)

just got this baby 10 days ago, been waiting since 2016


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

Waiting on this one; supposed to be delivered tomorrrow 03/11/20
#notmyphoto










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

Picked this up the end of last week. Love the colors scheme.


----------



## ComeBackShane (Oct 22, 2020)

She's here, 2 days early, and I am in shock that USPS managed this feat! Absolutely in love with this watch!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Arrived last week. Added the FKM rubber strap in the photo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Found one for a good price and it's on the way


----------



## Dodgydruid (Jul 15, 2019)

Todays little postbag  Sekonda UFO is on me wrist and keeping good time


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

New Speidel bracelet...


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

*Seiko Samurai Shuriken
SKZ286 BNIB (NOS)















*


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

New diver on the way


----------



## Opensider (Oct 12, 2012)

I've just received this one...


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Ordered this San Martin bronze last week.
I'm sure it is enjoying a slow boat ride from China.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

New arrivals -


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ordered this today:


----------



## rhockswatch (Apr 15, 2012)

I haven't purchased a Seiko in some time; pretty excited about this one. Should be on doorstep in next 3 days. The Seiko SBDC125 (JDM)



Stock Photo


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

G-Shock JM LE arrived today.

G-Shock green CasiOak arriving next week.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

JDD...









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S21 Ultra 5G using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatboi_ET (Jun 7, 2014)

My first Citizen...I think.
3rd Gen Fugu.
Citizen NY0110-13E.


----------



## Th3Capitalist (Jul 29, 2019)

CS 3111 incoming soon from a fellow WUS member!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtdomination (Mar 20, 2019)

Just arrived today


----------



## NYSCOTTY (Mar 16, 2014)

NYSCOTTY said:


> *Seiko Samurai Shuriken
> SKZ286 BNIB (NOS)
> 
> View attachment 15691353
> ...


I put in white discs w/Kanji.


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Bulova's Sinatra Series. My way. Should be delivered by Friday.


----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

Received it just now. Custom made










Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

1956 Enicar Seapearl 600 ,late 1960's Zodiac Sea Wolf


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Tickclic said:


> 1956 Enicar Seapearl 600 ,late 1960's Zodiac Sea Wolf
> View attachment 15936158
> View attachment 15936159


@Tickclic... these are AWESOME! Love the patina on the "Pearl".

If you haven't guessed... I will gladly take them off your hands (or wrist) at a tidy profit!

Congrats... they're C O O L ! !


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

on order









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Longines Heritage Marine Nationale and SLGH005:


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just in a few days back. Citizen Signature Octavia Carbon. Extremely rare. I had never seen one or heard of it until a month ago. Then one showed up NOS and I pounced.


----------



## LP49 (Jun 4, 2015)

Glycine Airman Chief a few days ago.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Double incoming!! What a Wednesday!! 🤣


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

On its way from Hungary...


----------



## Earthbound (Sep 11, 2018)

__





Redirect Notice






images.app.goo.gl




Just ordered a few days ago. Really have been looking for a light dialed, manual wind for awhile. Was torn between this and the marine. I had a marine in the past so opted to give this a shot. Cool case, slightly textured off white dial and not too aged lume. Kind of excited!


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Impulse buy enroute via FedEx. No excuses. I wasn't even drinking!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Orsoni said:


> Impulse buy enroute via FedEx. No excuses. I wasn't even drinking!
> 
> View attachment 15984793


I can definitely see myself half in the bag ordering one of those.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Citizen The Citizen AQ4030-51L Chronomaster Japanese Paper Dial
Coated Titanium, +- 5s/y, eco, perpetual calendar, impact detection, zaratsu polishing


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

In the words of Jim Carrey: "Somebody stop me!!"

That's three divers in 24 hours ?

C60 MK2 GMT


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Arrived yesterday.

RZE Endeavor for my daily beater....


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Just off the FedEx truck...an impulse buy. Initial impressions...I'm happy with the dimensions. When I wound the movement, it felt kinda low grade, not the rich, buttery feeling that I'm used to. It also doesn't hack although, it's just a fashion watch so no biggie. The strap looks and feels cool.


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

Just received today... Hamilton Khaki Field auto chrono








It joins my other Hamilton - A Pioneer Khaki Field auto chrono


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

jkpa said:


> Just in a few days back. Citizen Signature Octavia Carbon. Extremely rare. I had never seen one or heard of it until a month ago. Then one showed up NOS and I pounced.
> View attachment 15972073
> View attachment 15972074
> View attachment 15972075
> ...


Thats awesome. Never seen it. What size is that and what size is your wrist?


----------



## Karlisnet (Feb 20, 2016)

This baby just arrived:










Have a great weekend to all!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

bunnswatch said:


> Thats awesome. Never seen it. What size is that and what size is your wrist?


thanks! 42mm and wrist is 6.75 in


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Damasko ds30 ocean


----------



## Mike2 (Mar 15, 2013)

Got the no-logo, manual version inbound to replace this logo, auto version of the Stowa Flieger 36. Too embarrassed to admit this to my non-watch friends but I know you all understand.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Arrived yesterday evening from Topper. Just amazed at how pristine this 2 year old watch is


----------



## NoraaK (Oct 15, 2019)

UPS delivered it this afternoon&#8230;the watch, not the scotch. ?


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Seiko COMEX Mod by Gustosportland










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcmgti (Aug 24, 2018)

I have this seemingly uncommon Citizen on the way. Not much info online about it, was apparently a JDM model.....Looks like a Seiko Alpinist had a love child with vintage Citizen Bullhead lug design and this was the result. Definitely looked interesting enough that I had to grab it, should be in next week.


----------



## psweeting (Aug 7, 2011)

SBGX337. Used and it has a few chips and marks but I can't wait to scratch this itch.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

I've done it, I got drunk and ordered a Vostok! 😂😂😂🍻


----------



## comstar (May 5, 2019)

usclassic said:


> Arrived yesterday.
> 
> RZE Endeavor for my daily beater....
> 
> ...


How do u like it? I have a white one coming. I had a Pelagos but just couldn't make a $3500 watch a beater but the RZE is the perfect candidate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

comstar said:


> How do u like it? I have a white one coming. I had a Pelagos but just couldn't make a $3500 watch a beater but the RZE is the perfect candidate.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A perfect beater, GADA, after 48 hours on the wrist now with two hours of yard work, check, shower, check, bang into wooden door jamb check... still looks like new. UltraHex check


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just arrived. My god this is beautiful!!! 😍


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Eric_M said:


> I've done it, I got drunk and ordered a Vostok! ????
> View attachment 15990800


And why wouldn't you?


----------



## JimmyBoots (Apr 26, 2008)

Went in to the GS boutique to only look at a Spring drive and walked out with a quartz GMT.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

Just added this 3227 Ingenieur AMG to the collection. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

SARB035, just delivered yesterday. After seeing in in person, I may have to get a SARB033 to go with it. I only wish I bought one years ago when they were more affordable.


----------



## Here's Johnny (Feb 20, 2021)

Have a Steeldive 1970, black/sterile, in route. Will post pic when it arrives.


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

#G-Shock #BlackOnBlack


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)

GB vintage with geneva polished dial and cascadia ostrich leg strap


----------



## thewatchidiot (Oct 5, 2018)

Arrived Friday, RZE
An inexpensive titanium watch and bracelet.










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
"facts don't change opinions, influencers do"


----------



## 13gsc13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Got this week ago used
Really liking it


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

On order&#8230;


----------



## dcmgti (Aug 24, 2018)

It finally arrived.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

C60 Bronze just came in.


----------



## TracerBullet (Jul 1, 2018)

Orient Chicane, just arrived today. Sometimes referred to as the "Explorient".


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Arrived yesterday


----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Nomos 740:


----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

Arrived yesterday... ?


----------



## CAMoore (Jan 29, 2021)

Been on a vintage kick lately...


----------



## Kirk B (May 9, 2016)

Arrived last night. Cartier Santos Dumont LE. I nabbed the last one that I could find at a Cartier boutique in the US. Took it off the matte Grey strap and put it on satin black while I wait for a black Cartier strap to show up.


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Another impulse buy 😏


----------



## gyrotourbillon007 (Aug 18, 2017)

All within 2-3 weeks



http://imgur.com/a/NKLwbfD




http://imgur.com/a/VjSFHBc




http://imgur.com/a/LzbwUbu


----------



## vhl71 (Aug 1, 2020)

Just bought it today for half price









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Picked up Saturday after a very special FedEx issue......


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

NH35
Sapphire
Lumed ceramic bezel
All of the usual dive watch affair - 200m, screw down crown, stainless steel, 120 click bezel, screw down back, etc, etc, etc&#8230;
3D Printed Lume (they say it's SuperLuminova, so it might be Lumicast)

$140 w/coupon code


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

… the IWC 3227-01 

… Genta “designed” classic steel beauty. 

Can’t wait as I had this watch and sold it and miss it. Was super happy to pick one up!










using Tapatalk


----------



## Perseverence (Dec 12, 2016)

Two intense tool watches, from two storied companies. 

Kudos if you can guess what they are and what their purpose was and is.









Sent from my SM-G889A using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Habring2 Felix hand cranker


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#KAMASU …..In Route 







*


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

1980s Timex “ MacGyver “ Manual wind


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

My Christmas gift from my wife


----------



## clock_collector1416 (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## clock_collector1416 (Nov 6, 2021)

In the mail!


----------



## El Conde (Nov 8, 2019)

My wife surprised me with this today. I tried to buy one as soon as I laid eyes, but missed out. She somehow got the news fast enough to buy one, not being sure I’d actually even like the thing. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RynoRex82 (Nov 8, 2020)

Farer Discovery on the way. Already landed in the country.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

New limited edition King Turtle Black Samurai.

Could not resist...









]









(last picture is not mine, watch won't probably be here before February)


----------



## laredy26 (Aug 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

I have one incoming


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Minase Horizon


----------



## AAMC (May 25, 2011)

AAMC said:


> I have one incoming


Just arrived


----------



## laredy26 (Aug 17, 2019)

AAMC said:


> Just arrived


Still don’t understand, is there any special hype with these?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Just off the truck… Hanhart 417 aluminum bronze


----------



## velvet396 (Dec 11, 2013)

clock_collector1416 said:


> View attachment 16306752
> 
> In the mail!


can't believe those have doubled in price over the last year. I was curious but now I won't go anywhere near it until it settles down.

anyway - this is on the way for me:


----------



## SaoDavi (Jan 28, 2014)

Picked up this HMT for $25, new. 

Hard to go wrong at this price.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

laredy26 said:


> Still don’t understand, is there any special hype with these?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean?


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Orsoni said:


> Habring2 Felix hand cranker
> View attachment 16302468


Making its way through U.S. Customs😬


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

Just off the truck after a 6 month wait. The Habring2 Felix. Nice clean dial accentuated by the always mesmerizing heat blued handset. I was originally into racing chronographs because I'm a huge motorsports fan but, as my eyes get older, chronographs have become difficult to read so, I've gravitated towards simple three handers and, the Felix fits the bill.

Very satisfying winding motion. I was originally planning on replacing the original strap as soon as it arrived but, upon arrival, I kinda like it so, I'll keep it on for now.

Watch is 38.5mm on 19.6cm / 7-3/4" wrist


----------



## Z engineer (Mar 4, 2017)

_canceled_


----------



## mtallman (Jul 6, 2012)

Sinn 356 — this isn’t my pic.
I








I sold this one a long long time ago and I missed it.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Baka1969 (Dec 29, 2017)




----------

